# Vegetarian / Vegan / Raw recipes & chat



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Lots of talk about a new thread on this...so boom..here we go.

I'm looking forward to seeing what recipes people share in here...oh and please don't just post "Google xxxxxxxx", we all know you can search for a bazillion recipes online, but that doesn't tell us how they actually were, or the story behind something, many times that's as interesting as the actual recipe.

I'll start this...I've been vegetarian my whole life, was raised that way, not really as a ethical thing, more as a health thing (religious household, etc). I don't always eat as healthy as I should, but I leave notes for myself like "Eat more vegetables you idiot!" because on days I do, I feel great, days I faulter and eat junk, I feel like crap.

My goto breakfast is:
1/2 cup dry old fashioned Quaker oatmeal
2 tbsp ground flax
1-1/2 cups water
Microwave until furiously boiling (~2:50)
Add in: (any variation that totals about 1.5 cups)
fresh or frozen blueberries
fresh pineapple
fresh cantaloupe
fresh honeydew melon
fresh raspberries
diced apple
sliced banana
chopped persimmons (one of my favorites)

This is filling (it's what I eat any random day and also before bike races) tastes good, sticks with me for a long time but doesn't make me feel bloated.

Next...


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Mmmmmm! I'll post some usable recipes when I get home. 
Mornings are a smoothie or oatmeal for me. Smoothie has 3-4 bananas, 4+dates, spinach or kale, frozen blueberries/cherries/strawberries, coconut water/juice, mangos if I got em.
Oatmeal has old fashion organic oats, wheat germ, milled flax, diced dates, molasses/coconut sugar/raw sugar, diced apple, and sometimes crushed walnut(just a sprinkle).
/= and, or.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are three dairy substitutes to make vegan desserts.

Milk

Dairy-free milk alternatives from almonds, cashews, soy, hemp, oats, quinoa, hazelnuts, coconut and other animal-free ingredients. Recipes calling for traditional dairy milk can be made vegan by using any non-dairy milk alternative. Note that if a recipe calls for whole milk or cream, it is best to use a higher-fat milk like coconut milk to best replicate the consistency. If you’re making a savory recipe, be sure to use unsweetened non-dairy milk to avoid unnecessary added sugar.

Eggs

Eggs are used in baking to add structure, leavening, color and flavor to baked goods. Though it is difficult to replicate an egg’s unique molecular structure and properties when baking without animal products, there are several suitable vegan options. Commercial egg replacers made from wheat gluten (like Bob’s Red Mill) or tapioca flour (like Ener-G) are designed to substitute eggs in baked goods that require a leavening agent. Silken tofu is another vegan egg alternative with a quarter-cup of tofu replacing the equivalent of one egg. 

Butter

Butter is used to add fat and flavor to baked goods and can easily be swapped out for plant-based oils. Vegan butter-like spreads and sticks (such as EarthBalance) are readily available in most grocery stores and can be substituted for butter. A less processed option is to use coconut oil, which can be used solid at room temperature or melted into a liquid oil depending on what is required by the recipe.


----------



## Freaky510 (Mar 11, 2015)

whoops


----------



## Freaky510 (Mar 11, 2015)

So my daughter decided to become a vegetarian.. With me being a meat eater and absolutely no Clue as what I would feed her and also enjoy myself. With hours of searching for recipes. I was listening to my favorite band on youtube. The there was all this talking about vegan and vegetarian meals.

So Check out Brutally Delicious on Youtube 
Not all are vegan/vegetarian but The one that are, are pretty BOMB I really like the Lima Bean vegi soup Made by Trama of HED P.E 

Enjoy and Killer thread !!!


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

Black bean burgers

Black beans(fresh boiled or canned)
Quick oats
Ketchup
Mustard
Any other spices you like
Mix/mash all together and make patties
Bake on parchment paper at 350 about 10-15min


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

The best veggie burgers I've ever made:

Based on this but with some variations:
Our Perfect Veggie Burger ? Oh She Glows

In medium frypan:
1/2 cup onion, diced
1 large garlic clove, minced
1 tsp olive oil
few dashes of salt

Saute for several minutes until onions are very soft (not browning though). When they are done dump them into larger bowl (see below) and reuse the fry pan to toast the almonds and sunflower seeds:
1/3 cup raw almonds
1/2 cup sunflower seeds

Toast on medium, shaking pan often until the nuts smell fragrant and start to get a little bit of color on them, then dump into food processor and pulse until fine pieces, not powder, but 1/16" - 1/8" pieces, or even a bit bigger pieces.

In separate small bowl:
2.5 tbsp ground flax + 1/2 cup *hot* water, mixed in bowl
(mix thoroughly and let sit for ~10 minutes)

In larger mixing bowl:
1 cup oat flour (I ground up oatmeal in a spice grinder, food processor might work)
1/2 red bell pepper ground up finely in a food processor
1/2 can of pinto beans, drained & rinsed, mashed/ground in food processor
1/4 cup of chopped cilantro
1 tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 tbsp Soy Sauce or Braggs Liquid Aminos (I used Braggs)
1.5 tsp chipotle chile powder
1 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. oregano
1/4 tsp (or more) ground red pepper (cayenne, etc)
1/2 tsp salt (guessing, I just did this to taste)
1/4 tsp black pepper

Mix everything in the larger bowl (onions & toasted chopped nuts & flax mixture & all ingredients above) then mix thoroughly. Next start adding bread crumbs (I used non-flavored panko, but any will work, or even fresh bread slices ground up in a food processor, if aiming for gluten free then obviously don't use wheat-flour-based bread crumbs here) and just keep adding it and mixing thoroughly until you get the texture you want. The recipe calls for 1.5 cups, I doubt I used that much, you should be tasting it here too as nothing in these needs to be cooked, so can eat whenever to get seasoning right, might need more salt or more heat.

Then form into patties (squeeze hard into a ball first to compress, then form into a patty) and either bake at ~400 degrees for maybe 15 minutes, or pan fry on medium with some oil until they are golden brown or even slightly charred. I'm sure you could grill too, but they tend to be a bit crumbly, so maybe on a grill-pan and not actual open grill bars.

I thought these were excellent. The texture of the nuts in the mixture was fantastic and the huge number of spices was worth it in my opinion. I like recipes I can taste as I'm mixing it up to get the seasoning right.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ wow those veggie burgers. I'm going to try your recipe mabrodis... actually my hubby does the cooking so I'll just pass this on to him and insist  Thanks!


----------



## sm4k (Feb 16, 2011)

wow where to start.. i grew up on mac and cheese. its fast, nutritious and convenient.

being vegan about a decade, my goto replacement seems to be a thai style peanut sauce pasta.

cook up some al dente spaghetti, macaroni or fusilli.. my fav is actually bucatini for this recipe.

in a seperate saucepan combine a teaspoon of sesame oil, crushed clove of garlic, salt, pepper, paprika, 2tbsp of your fav peanut butter and melt it over medium heat..

add water to sauce to get your desired consistancy, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 cup as the peanut butter melts but will be lumpy if you dont cut it.. also you can add soy sauce and sriracha to taste.

then just combine and enjoy.

for dessert, frozen bananas with some vanilla extract and maple syrup blend together nice in a food processor. just like ice cream (great on waffles too)


----------



## RiceBrnr (Oct 13, 2014)

BBQ cauliflower- bread cut up cauliflower with chickpea flour and water, then breadcrumbs. Bake with or without BBQ sauce on at 20 min. at 425, turn and bake another 20min.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

My favorite is a black bean and brown rice burrito. Add in a little tomato, avalacdo, peppers, onion, and whatever else you might want. I use the low carb whole grain tortillas. Simple, fast and perfect to me.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, good ideas! I'm looking forward to perusing these. I tend not to measure, but I'll try to come up with some general guidelines for this (my current go-to quick stir-fry meal).

1 med. onion, diced.
1 bunch greens (kale, spinach or bok choy) chopped.
1 small broccoli crown (or 1 bunch green beans), chopped.
1 package firm tofu, cubed.
3-4 cloves garlic , chopped.
1 thumb ginger (grated if you don't like the threads).
HOT PEPPERS! (optional).

Glaze:
4 TB veg. broth.
1-2 TB rice wine vinegar.
1-2 TB soy sauce.
1 tsp. corn starch.

brown rice or rice noodles for bed.

Saute onions & broccoli med/hot until onions are just starting to soften. Add tofu and cook until warmed. Add greens until they start to wilt. Mix the glaze and set aside. Add the garlic, ginger & peppers just before you glaze. The glaze will thicken quickly, so this is the last step before you serve. If you like your garlic strong, glaze immediately after adding the garlic & ginger; otherwise saute for a bit.

Serve over brown rice or rice noodles.

This recipe is ready for all kinds of personalizing. Add more or less anything, depending on how acidic (vinegar), salty (soy sauce) or spicy (peppers) you like things.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

BeDrinkable said:


> Hey, good ideas! I'm looking forward to perusing these. I tend not to measure, but I'll try to come up with some general guidelines for this (my current go-to quick stir-fry meal).
> 
> 1 med. onion, diced.
> 1 bunch greens (kale, spinach or bok choy) chopped.
> ...


That looks great. I've never made any sort of stir-fry, but I like them at restaurants, I'll have to try that.

On a side note I'm a big fan of brown rice and black/Emperor rice (talk about a conversation starter at a potluck! "Is this rice or mouse turds?") but I've also gotten accustomed to using quinoa or even millet (which is like way way cheaper than quinoa and not far off nutritionally) instead. Nothing against rice at all, just trying different things under some of my favorite Indian dishes.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

mabrodis said:


> I've also gotten accustomed to using quinoa or even millet (which is like way way cheaper than quinoa and not far off nutritionally) instead.


Millet really is pretty good stuff. Toasted it's a little sweet. My current favorite bread recipe uses millet (both whole and millet flour). I actually didn't realize that it was close to quinoa health-wise, so that makes me like it even more!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Some info on calcium


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

Breakfast Bowl
I use a tablespoon to measure. For the nuts its a rounded tablespoon. 

1 T Raw Filberts
1 T Raw Cashews
1 T Raw Almonds
1 T Raw Pumpkin seeds
1 T Raw Sesame seeds
1 T Flax Seeds 
1 T Chia Seeds
1 T date pieces
5 or 6 blackberries
small hand full of blueberries
1 T Cacao
I add 1/3 cup appleasuce or cut up apple - Wife adds yogurt
Mix and enjoy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I usually squeeze mine  Now I'm going to start looking for the perfect avocado butthole. Thanks!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Christmas Protein Cookies









Vegans and gluten-free eaters, rejoice! 'Tis the season to partake in holiday goodies.

Peanut, cashew, or almond butter 3 tbsp
Ground almonds 1/4 cup
Pea protein powder (vanilla or unflavored) 1/8 cup
Agave syrup 1 tbsp
Almond or coconut milk 1 tbsp
Ground ginger (optional) 1 tsp
Allspice or pumpkin spice (optional) 1/2 tsp

Directions

1. Blend all ingredients until you achieve cookie-dough consistency. Taste to ensure you've achieved your desired level of sweetness. Adjust accordingly.
2. Roll your cookie dough into a nonstick cookie tray, and cut out your Christmas shapes with a cookie cutter (think trees, snowmen, and Santas).
3. Bake at 340 degrees F (170 C) for 10-12 minutes or until the cookies are golden brown.
4. Now comes the most important step: Allow the cookies to cool completely. If you try to eat them before they've cooled, they'll crumble, and your effort will be for naught.
5. If you want to decorate your cookies, add some melted dark chocolate, calorie-free chocolate syrup, cocoa powder, shredded coconut, or whatever toppings you fancy the most!

Nutrition Facts
Serving size: 1 cookie (using sugar-free peanut butter)
Recipe yields: 5 cookies
Amount per serving
Calories 102
Fat 6 g
Carbs 5 g
Protein 6 g


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Made some vegan gf banana cream pie for thanksgiving using this recipe. It was pretty good.

http://minimalistbaker.com/raw-vegan-banana-cream-pie/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Luckily, there's an alternative solution for those who love the creamy richness of dairy product. Avocados come with the creamy richness of dairy products, but without all of the hormones, antibiotics and animal cruelty that many dairy ingredients are manufactured with. Avocados can be used to replace a variety of normally dairy-rich foods. Here are some ways that you can use avocados to replace dairy ingredients.

1) Use avocado in place of butter in baked goods
2) Use avocado in place of yogurt in smoothies
3) Use avocado in place of sour cream
4) Use avocado in place of salad dressing
5) Use avocado in place of traditional dips

Good source of info and how to:

How Avocados Can Easily Replace Dairy in All Your Favorite Creamy Dishes | One Green Planet


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This tastes and looks amazing! And the recipe is so easy

Rainbow Power Greens Salad with Black Eyed Peas {Vegan, Gluten Free}









Serves: 2-3
Ingredients
2 cups cooked black eyed peas ( or you can cook a whole bag and use part of it for salad. See below for instructions)
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar (if cooking peas from scratch)
5 cups chopped collard greens and/or mustard greens/kale
2 tbsp oil
½ of a shallot chopped
1 tsp minced garlic
½ tsp sea salt
1 to 1½ cup shredded carrot
½ cup cooked quinoa (optional)
black pepper
oil/vinegar
lemon juice

Instructions
If you are going to cook black eyed peas from scratch, see notes.
Rinse your chopped greens and and cabbage.
In a medium pan, add 1 tbsp oil, shallot, garlic, and cabbage. Saute for 1-2 minutes on medium heat.
Next add in your collard green, 1 more tbsp oil, and sea salt. Cover for 3 to 4 minutes on medium heat or until greens are wilted.
Remove from heat and place all the ingredients from the pan into a large bowl.
Add in your carrots, cooked quinoa, cooked black eyed peas, and a splash of lemon juice.
Season with more salt/pepper if desired.
Toss together and serve with oil/vinegar.
Notes
if you want to cook peas from scratch. First place a 16oz bag of peas in a pot and cover with water and 1 tbsp apple cider vinegar. 
Let it soak for 1 hr or more.

Rinse then refill pot with water, dash of salt, and simmer peas for 2 hrs on medium. If they are still not tender after 2 hrs, simmer for 20 minutes longer.

Rinse, drain, and keep in a airtight container until ready to eat.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No Bake Lemon Cookies









INGREDIENTS:

1 & 1/2 cups Shredded Unsweetened Coconut
1/4 cup Coconut Flour
1 pinch of Salt
2 tablespoons Agave Nectar or Date Paste (Vegan substitutes for raw honey) 
2 tablespoon Lemon Juice
2 teaspoons Vanilla (or vanilla beans)
2 teaspoons Lemon zest
1/4 cup Coconut Oil (melted)

DIRECTIONS:

Mix all of your dry ingredients together.
Mix in all of the wet ingredients and add in your melted coconut oil.
Roll mixture into walnut size balls.
Place your cookies to set/chill in the fridge for about an hour.
Makes approximately 15 cookies.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

David Lynch's quinoa recipe video is as Lynchian as it gets!









David Lynch made this highly entertaining video of himself explaining how to prepare a quinoa recipe of which he's particularly fond as an extra on the DVD of Lynch's 2006 movie Inland Empire. The video made the rounds a couple of years ago, and then the lawyers got involved and it was pulled down.

Now it's back, but, well, in a compromised fashion: it looks like crap, it's been broken up into two separate YouTube files, and there's at least a couple of minutes missing, it seems-but it's still worth a look. Tongue lodged firmly in cheek (I reckon), Lynch manages to bring both his famously gee-whiz affect and his random, surrealist sensibility to bear on his sure-to-be-delicious quinoa concoction.

When you make the transition to the second video, the thought will cross your mind that a mistake has been made, that this is not the same video-trust me: it is.

Yield: 1 bowl
Cooking Time: 17 minutes

Ingredients:
1/2 cup quinoa
1 1/2 cups organic broccoli (chilled, from bag)
1 cube vegetable bullion
Braggs Liquid Aminos
Extra virgin olive oil
Sea salt

Preparation:
* Fill medium saucepan with about an inch of fresh water.
* Set pan on stove, light a nice hot flame add several dashes of sea salt.
* Look at the quinoa. It's like sand, this quinoa. It's real real tight little grains, but it's going to puff up.
* Unwrap bullion cube, bust it up with a small knife, and let it wait there. It'll be happy waiting right there.
* When water comes to a boil, add quinoa and cover pan with lid. Reduce heat and simmer for 8 minutes.
* Meanwhile, retrieve broccoli from refrigerator and set aside, then fill a fine crystal wine glass-one given to you by Agnes and Maya from Lódz, Poland-with red wine, 'cause this is what you do when you're making quinoa. Go outside, sit, take a smoke and think about all the little quinoas bubbling away in the pan.
* Add broccoli, cover and let cook for an additional 7 minutes.
* Meanwhile, go back outside and tell the story about the train with the coal-burning engine that stopped in a barren, dust-filled landscape on a moonless Yugoslavian night in 1965. The story about the frog moths and the small copper coin that became one room-temperature bottle of violet sugar water, six ice-cold Coca-colas, and handfuls and handfuls of silver coins.
* Turn off heat, add bullion to quinoa and stir with the tip of the small knife you used to bust up the bullion.
* Scoop quinoa into bowl using a spoon. Drizzle with liquid amino acids and olive oil. Serve and enjoy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

David Lynch's quinoa recipe part 2


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan
Grilled Watermelon Recipe - Food.com

Vegetarian version
Grilled Watermelon Salad Recipe : Claire Robinson : Food Network


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This recipe is so simple and so delicious. This is my choice of food; nutritious and eating food that is close to the ground


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Vegan Cheezeburger
Makes 12 burgers








INGREDIENTS
2 4-ounce vegetarian smoked apple sage "sausages"
2 14-ounce tubes vegetarian "ground beef"
1 small yellow onion, minced
2 tablespoons roughly chopped sage leaves
3 cloves garlic, minced
½ cup minced steamed beets (about 2 small beets)
½ cup bread crumbs
½ tablespoon kosher salt
2 tablespoons canola oil, plus more for cooking
12 slices vegan American "cheeze"
2 large, ripe avocados, thinly sliced
3 large tomatoes, thinly sliced
12 vegan hamburger buns

PREPARATION
Remove the vegetarian sausage filling from its casing and roughly chop the sausage filling. In a large bowl, combine the chopped sausage filling, "ground beef", onion, sage, garlic, beets, bread crumbs, kosher salt, and canola oil. Use your hands to mix everything together evenly. Divide the mixture into 12 equal balls, then use your hands to shape the mixture into patties roughly 1-inch thick and 4-inches wide.
Heat a thin layer of canola oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the patties to the hot skillet, working in batches of 3 to 4 patties at a time. Cook, without touching or moving the patties at all, until the underside is browned and starting to blacken in places, about 3 minutes. Flip the patties and top each one with a slice of vegan cheese. Cook until both sides are slightly blackened and the patty is hot all the way through, 3 to 4 minutes more. Repeat with the remaining patties.
Serve each patty on a hamburger bun with sliced avocado, tomato, and your choice of condiments!

sauce:
How To Make The World's Best Vegan Cheeseburger


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

spinach shrinkage


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Everything you want to know about Matcha!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tis the season mosquitoes are starting to make an appearance









I like the taste of blood oranges... and then I think about the name... and I'm like :eekster:


----------



## mavana (May 3, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> This tastes and looks amazing! And the recipe is so easy
> 
> Rainbow Power Greens Salad with Black Eyed Peas {Vegan, Gluten Free}


This really looks amazing! I need to try.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Parsnip Fries with Truffle Oil (perfect for Paleo diets)









Parsnips - I used to only know of them as a beige, carrot-like root vegetable. Before I tried them, I had no idea how versatile they could be. Often overlooked, parsnips take on other flavors really well, such as in this recipe with truffle oil. They also make a wonderful substitute for French fries.











> Ingredients
> 4 medium parsnips, peeled
> 2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nut Butter









1) Peanut: Peanuts are eaten in many forms, but there's none more popular than the classic peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Though its name implies otherwise, peanuts are not actually nuts, they're legumes. Full of heart-healthy monounsaturated fats, peanut butter is also a great source of antioxidants, vitamin E, folate, and protein.

2) Almond: A close runner-up in popularity to peanut butter, almond butter is a nutritional powerhouse. Often considered the healthiest nut, almonds are capable of lowering cholesterol and reducing diabetes risk. First introduced to the US when Spanish missionaries brought the nut to California in the 1700's.

3) Hazelnut: With incredibly indulgent flavor, hazelnut butters are most commonly mixed with chocolate (Nutella is not vegan. For a vegan version check out Justin's - Products ). Even in this combination, you can benefit from hazelnut's high levels of fiber, vitamin B, and magnesium. Amongst all nuts, this buttery version contains one of the lowest amounts of saturated fat.

4) Cashew: Don't be fooled by cashew's delicate taste. This half moon-shaped nut is heavy on nutritional benefits including preventing gallstones, lowering risk of weight gain, and keeping bones healthy. It also has five grams of protein per ounce and contains essential minerals such as phosphorus, zinc, and copper.

5) Macadamia: Definitely more expensive and rare, macadamia butter is excellent as a dipping sauce or used as a substitute for butter in baking. Studies have shown that macadamias significantly reduce unhealthy cholesterol.

6) Other Specialty Nut Butters: Nut butters made from pecans, walnuts, pistachios, or brazil nuts are far harder to come by, but certainly available at specialty food stores for those with a curious palette. While similar to macadamia in taste, brazil nut butter is known for its high content of selenium (a cancer-fighting antioxidant) content. Pistachio butter is mildly sweet and comes in varying shades of green, and is often better as a sauce or pâté ingredient than spread directly on bread. Walnut and pecan butters are both high in antioxidants, and perfect to eat with slices of raw vegetables or fruits.

sauce: Ultimate Guide to Nut Butters


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this cyclelicious! My family basically only eats beef and white stuff. Trying to get them to change their ways. I prefer fake meat to the real stuff myself. I tried to trick them once and it didn't work. I love almond butter too. I can eat a whole jar in one day.!

I'm going to try the fries first. I made some out of turnips once. Are parsnips different?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Thanks for sharing this cyclelicious! My family basically only eats beef and white stuff. Trying to get them to change their ways. I prefer fake meat to the real stuff myself. I tried to trick them once and it didn't work. I love almond butter too. I can eat a whole jar in one day.!
> 
> I'm going to try the fries first. I made some out of turnips once. Are parsnips different?


You can come over and cook for me. I did the veggie thing for a week a few months ago. I'm not fully converted, but I've found I love vegan pizza, Tofurky sandwiches from Capriottis etc.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Ericmopar said:


> You can come over and cook for me. I did the veggie thing for a week a few months ago. I'm not fully converted, but I've found I love vegan pizza, Tofurky sandwiches from Capriottis etc.


I'm so happy to hear that Eric! I can't come over and to cook for you because I ave a needy family who can't do anything for themselves :madmax:.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck fuzzle! Keep introducing new veg meals :

Quick and fool-proof:

1 cup lentils
4 cups vegetable broth
3 skinned and chopped carrots
2 red potatoes chopped
1 can green beans, and any canned vegetables of your choosing, drained.
1 can crushed tomatoes
Salt&Pepper

Put broth in pot. Add lentils. Bring to boil. Reduce heat. Add carrots and potatoes. Cook until carrots and potatoes are tender (lentils should be tender by then). Add everything else and leave on low heat. Season to taste.

Use as your vegetable for a meal.You can also add in a chopped onion and clove of garlic, then proceeding as above + sriracha if you like to punch it up. It came out hnnng!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's another quick recipe

Cauliflower Rice (1 ingredient... 5 minutes to prep and cook)

-ingredient cauliflower rice, perfect for practically any dish that calls for brown or white rice!

Recipe type: Side Dish
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten Free
Serves: ~4 cups

Ingredients
1 large head cauliflower

Instructions
Wash and thoroughly dry cauliflower, then remove all greens and cut into 4 even sections 
With a box grater, use the medium-sized holes or a food processor with an "S" shaped blade, to grate or pulse the cauliflower into the size of rice, leaving any large, tough stems behind.
Transfer to a clean towel or paper towel and press to remove any excess moisture, which can make your dish soggy.
Once you have your cauliflower rice, it's easy to cook! Simply sauté in a large skillet over medium heat in 1 Tbsp oil. Cover with a lid so the cauliflower steams and becomes more tender. Cook for a total of 5-8 minutes, then season as desired (such as with soy sauce or salt and pepper).
Use cauliflower rice in recipes that call for rice, such as stir fries, or fried rice!








Sauce: How to Make Cauliflower Rice - Minimalist Baker


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

These look yummy! The soup is a perfect as a make ahead for those of us who don't want to eat Chipotle on our lunch break...:eekster:

For the rice I usually steam or microwave the cauliflower first. I will try this way next time.


----------



## Forsten (May 19, 2016)

This will change your life (vegetarian):

Raw, sweet yellow peppers dipped in warmed camembert.

Tastiest simple snack ever, particularly if the peppers have been on the barbecue.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Forsten welcome to the forum and sharing a yummy snack


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

So what's the best protein source? I'm prone to bad migraines if I don't get enough. Especially exercise induced.

I try to stay away from sugar and carbs. Even fruit unless I ride hard because I gain weight easy.

I may be hypoglycemic so I have to be very careful or I will bonk. It's a delicate balance for me.

I know I can't be a full time vegan. I do want to be one part time and get more veges in my belly too.

I'm also looking for a book with fast and easy ideas.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

a good website

Forks Over Knives | Official Website

Hummus, black beans and tofu are all very good sources of protein.

Seitan is a delicious protein source. It goes well in a stir fry with all kinds of veggies.

I also eat tempeh, tofu, soybeans, soy milk, almond butter, and nuts.
You can find a lot of these things at your local health food store. Even most chain supermarkets will carry some of these.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> a good website
> 
> Forks Over Knives | Official Website
> 
> ...


Almond butter is one of my favorite foods. I use to eat it with a spoon right out of the jar for a snack.

I appreciate the info.. I'm aware of some of this stuff. Never tries seitan.

Thanks cyclelicious! Now I won't die of starvation :eekster:.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cookbooks for the Plant-Based Athlete

What makes a great vegan or vegetarian cookbook for athletes?

Whole-food based - more than any particular nutrient mix, this is the main criterion for healthy.

Not rabbit-foodish - it's gotta be substantial, filling, satisfying food.

Quick - most meals shouldn't take more than 30-40 minutes to prepare, since athletes are generally pretty busy. 

Tasty - maybe the best athletes don't care so much about this, but the rest of us do.

Varied - Each cookbook should have a lot of different types of food in it, so that you could buy just one and still have a nice mix of meals (as opposed to just vegan Indian or Italian food, for example).

1. Veganomicon, by Isa Chandra Moscowitz and Terry Hope Romero



> This is a classic, even if it's only five years old. Though some of the recipes are slightly more involved, most every meal in this book turns out wonderfully. There's also tons of supporting material to introduce the reader to different ingredients and techniques used in vegan cooking, making this a perfect first "serious" vegan cookbook.


2. Thrive Foods, by Brendan Brazier.



> It's the perfect balance between extremely healthy (Brendan was a pro triathlete and developed many of these recipes to fuel his career) and normal. I wouldn't call most of this food gourmet - you can tell that health comes first in most of these recipes And the first one-third of the book makes for interesting reading about the environmental and health benefits of a plant-based diet.


3. Clean Food , by Terry Walters.



> Simple, seasonal, whole ingredients are what I think of when you think of Clean Food. Though it doesn't say so anywhere on the cover, the book is entirely vegan and mostly gluten-free, too. It's a good cookbook for finding what's fresh at the farmer's market and making it for dinner that night. (Terry is also a marathoner and triathlete, so it's no coincidence that the food here is so perfect for athletes.)


4. Jai Seed, by Rich Roll.



> Jai Seed is a little different - partly because it's an ebook, but not just that. There's something else about the food that distinguishes it from that of the other cookbooks on my list. The recipes are unique and interesting, and in general, the ingredients Rich uses are fresh, often raw, superfoods that he combines in simple smoothies, salads, sauces, meals and desserts - and somehow they turn out to be delicious. And it never hurts to know you're eating the same food a vegan Ultraman triathlete eats!


5. Appetite for Reductionby Isa Chandra Moscowitz.



> Isa is the only author to appear twice on my list, but Appetite for Reduction is somewhat different from Veganomicon, The focus is on simplifying, so that these meals are quicker, healthier, and cheaper than those in V'con. Matt Ruscigno, a vegan Registered Dietitian and ultra-distance cyclist, contributed a nutrition primer and lots of nutrition notes throughout the book


6. 1000 Vegan Recipes by Robin Robertson.



> For some, 1000 Vegan Recipes is gateway from vegetarianism to veganism. The reviewer didn't find a ton of standout recipes in this book (Mac 'n' Chard is one delicious exception), but the sheer number and variety of quick and simple recipes in the book makes it a go-to to get something on the table fast. The salads section is long and excellent, too.


7. World Vegetarianby Madhur Jaffrey.



> This is the only non-vegan cookbook on the list (many of the recipes call for yogurt or other dairy products, for which you could often substitute vegan versions). But if you don't own an ethnic cookbook, this is the one to start with.


8. Supermarket Veganby Donna Klein.



> Great book, great title, kinda dumb tagline: "225 Meat-free, Egg-free, Dairy-free Recipes for Real People in the Real World." it selectively uses prepared ingredients from the grocery store to save a lot of time when you're in a pinch, and most of the recipes turn out well. And for the most part, these meals are cheap, even when you're paying for the prepared ingredients. If you find yourself time-crunched or otherwise intimidated about cooking, Supermarket Vegan is a place to start.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Serves 4

What You Need:

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 large yellow onion, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup vegetable broth
1 pinch saffron threads or ground turmeric (for color)
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 (28-ounce) can diced fire-roasted tomatoes, undrained
Salt and pepper
1 cup frozen green peas, thawed
1 (15.5-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
2-1/2 to 3 cups cooked rice
1 (6-ounce) jar marinated artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
1 (6-ounce) jar roasted red bell pepper, drained and chopped
1/2 cup sliced pimiento-stuffed green olives
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley

What You Do:

1. In a large saucepan over medium heat, heat oil. Add onion and cook for 5 minutes to soften. Add garlic and cook 1 minute longer. Stir in broth, saffron, paprika, oregano, red pepper flakes, tomatoes, and tomato juice.

2. Bring to a boil, then lower heat to medium. Season with salt and pepper to taste, cover, and simmer for 8 minutes. Stir in the peas, chickpeas, rice, artichoke hearts, roasted red bell pepper, olives, and parsley. Cook 3 to 5 minutes longer, stirring gently, to heat through. Taste and adjust the seasonings, if needed. Serve hot.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Will you marry me? . 

A boat load of good info. here! I'm going to have to check that all out on my break tomorrow. 

Even when I was an athlete I always cared about taste and I do love Indian food. I'm trying to get more into cooking. I need a hobby and we all need to eat healthy so this is my new one.

Most of the recipes on line are too complicated and I have to buy ingrediants I will never use again.

My ideal eating plan is challenging since it's paleo based and I love Nachos, Hard Cider and hanging out at the Brewery . Carbs make me tired and gain weight. I don't work out enough to burn them. 

I'm taking more of you advice and incorporating short runs into my puny little workouts  since riding isn't always an option. It was good to hear a little goes a long way.

Cheers!


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1072403


Wow! Thanks for posting this one. It actually reminded me of one of my (older) mainstays. it's really, really simple.

2-4 cloves garlic (or to taste), chopped.
1 package whole wheat angel hair pasta.
2 small jars pimentos.
2 jars marinated artichoke hearts (retain the liquid from 1 jar)
2 cups rough chopped mushrooms.
1 package tofu, diced small.
Pepper flakes (as much as you like).

Cook the tofu to your preference (I like to saute it over olive oil until it gets a little crispy), then set aside. In a large skillet, saute 'shrooms over olive oil until brown. Add garlic and cook just until fragrant. Add back the tofu plus the pimentos and artichokes and heat until warm. While these are warming, cook the angel hair. When the pasta is almost done, remove from water and mix in the skillet with the goodies. Flavor to taste with the liquid from the artichoke marinade and salt, pepper if needed.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

How to Roast an Eggplant

Ideally, you ca smoke eggplants by burying them in the ashes of a fire. Since most of us don't regularly have fires with ashes, many make-at-home recipes will have you roast them in the oven instead.

Here's better way: Smoke them in a gas grill. You don't even need woodchips; the skins on the eggplant give off their own smoke, and it's perfect.

Here's how I do it:
1. Crank your grill up as high as it goes.

2. Pierce two large eggplants all over with a fork and put them on the grill (you can do more than this, but maybe just stick to two the first time).









3. Close the grill. Use tongs to rotate the eggplants every 10 to 15 minutes, for as little as half an hour and up to a full hour. The longer you leave them on there, the smokier the eggplant will get. You want the middle to be nice and soft but the skins to get charred and crisp.









4. Remove the eggplants from the grill and allow them to cool.

5. Carefully cut the eggplants in half lengthwise. Scoop out the flesh with a spoon, leaving the brittle skins behind. (Others will tell you to peel the skins off, but that leaves lots of char behind.)









6. Use your smoky eggplant flesh for whatever you want!

You can make Baba Ghannouj (It's easy)

Here's how to make baba ghannouj with the eggplant you just smoked. If you can't do this, you're terrible at cooking. 

Ready? Put the smoked flesh of two small eggplants in a food processor with 6 tablespoons of olive oil, the juice of a lemon, and two teaspoons of salt. Puree until it's creamy, and then add more lemon and salt to taste. Use as a dip for whole wheat pitas.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny you should mention Baba Ghannou. It was a nick name I used for my son when he was little. Now at 19 and I don't think it would go over to well :eekster:.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Bananas!









Simple Fruit smoothie:

What You Need:

1 banana
1 cup frozen berries
2 cup apple juice or orange juice
1 to 2 tablespoons ground flax seeds
Any other fresh fruit in season, cut into small pieces

What You Do:

Combine all ingredients in a blender and process until smooth.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

10 Delicious Ways to Eat More Kale!

1. Massage it in a salad.

Yep. Give it a good rub down. kale is one tough customer - but it turns out if you give it a good squeeze with your hands and some type of dressing, it softens up and becomes easier to chew and digest, without losing the benefits you get from eating it raw.



> 3 c Baby Kale
> 1/2 Tbsp Olive Oil
> 1 Tbsp Lemon Juice
> Salt and pepper, to taste
> ...


2. Make kale chips.

3. Pair it with nuts.

I've actually started to enjoy the taste of kale, but after a while, sauteing it with garlic and squirting some lemon on it gets old. This recipe not only has you boil the kale for a few minutes to soften it up, it adds panfried walnuts to up the excitement factor. Walnuts, whoohoo! (I know that sounds like sarcasm but I'm actually excited.)



> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 3 pounds kale, stems and center ribs discarded
> 1 cup chopped walnuts (3 1/2 ounces)
> ...


4. Try dinosaur kale.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lacinato_kale
It's really called Lacinato kale, but a lot of people call it dinosaur kale. Why? I have no freaking clue. Maybe because it looks like dinosaur skin (maybe) looked?
Either way, some people find Lacinato to have a better flavor and be more tender than regular kale, plus it's less messy to chop. Add a little tamari to give it an Asian flair.

5. Throw it in the soup.

Kale works great in soups because the long simmering time softens it up and makes it work like any other green in a soup, only with a heavier nutritional punch.

Quinoa, White Bean And Kale Stew | Post Punk Kitchen | Vegan Baking & Vegan Cooking

AUTUMN HARVEST SOUP ? Terry Walters

6. Make it the green in "a grain, a green, and a bean."

Kale is wonderful as the green; Use brown rice as the grain, dinosaur kale as the green, and tempeh as the bean (I know, it's a stretch), then top it all with a spicy almond or peanut sauce.

7. Put kale in a burger.

Oh no she didn't! Yes she did: these Ridiculously Healthy Millet, Kale, and Yam Burgers | The Full Helping burgers might be the finest of all, at least nutritionally-speaking. Google "kale burger" and you'll find a lot more possibilities, too.

8. Put it in a green smoothie.

I'm not going to lie - I don't like smoothies but my hubby and many other love them. But if you like them (or if you just want to add some kale to your normal, appetizingly-colored smoothie), you can toss some kale in there and a high-speed blender will break down the kale for you. I make no guarantees about a regular blender, though.

9. Use kale as a burrito shell.

Again, dinosaur kale is a better choice than other varieties here - the leaves are flat, so they'll do a better job of containing all that Mexican goodness without making a mess. And it doesn't have to be a burrito; this works for any kind of wrap. Collard leaves, are probably the more popular faux-tortilla since they're larger and more tender than kale. But hey, this post is about kale.

10. Keep it simple - I know I said it gets boring eventually, but a little olive oil, a clove or two of garlic, a few minutes in the pan and squirt of lemon juice or soy sauce at the end make for a terrific and fast side to just about any main dish.

If you like your kale softer, add some water and cover the pan for few minutes before adding the lemon juice or soy sauce.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> 10 Delicious Ways to Eat More Kale!
> 
> 1. Massage it in a salad.
> 
> ...


Good timing, tons of kale in the garden right now.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a sugar addiction. When I stay away from it i'm okay. I allow myself one day a week to cheat. Today I had sugar and I sort of fell off the wagon. To loose control makes me feel extremely anxious. It can be all or nothing when it comes to sugar. I think it's also a the issue of needing to be in control.

I strive to be healthy and fit everyday and have for the last 30 years. I'm still coming off a very powerful medication I've been on for 8 years. My life is pretty challenging because of it. I can get very tired, sick, anxious, depressed, dizzy, blurred vision etc... the list goes on. My bikes collect a lot of dust. Many years have been lost. Not the same person or rider.

Today is one of the days. Planned for a nice ride woke up with a migraine and hung out on the couch all day. I thought there is nothing I can do but sit around and feel sorry for myself. 

On days like today I try to think of those less fortunate then myself. I remind myself how fortunate I am to have a loving husband, 2 great amazing kids, and wonderful friends and co-workers. On the outside my life couldn't be better. On a bad day I'm a prisoner in my own mind and feeling guilty for being depressed when I really have no reason to be.

The challenging thing about sadness and fear is you have to just let it be. You have to sit with it. Not fight it or hold on to it either. Just let it be. Be mindful and learn from it. You need to respect it and accept it. All wise words I was taught. Easier said then done. Feels like it will never end. Hard to believe it will end so why would I ever want to be mindful of it? 

Every day I get close and closer to a normal life. I'm at a place now where i can do some good things for myself and hopefully other people. I'm much more happy and hopeful!

I'm hear ranting for others and not just me. I'm one of many. So what does this rant have to do Veges?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> I have a sugar addiction. When I stay away from it i'm okay. I allow myself one day a week to cheat. Today I had sugar and I sort of fell off the wagon. To loose control makes me feel extremely anxious. It can be all or nothing when it comes to sugar. I think it's also a the issue of needing to be in control.
> 
> I strive to be healthy and fit everyday and have for the last 30 years. I'm still coming off a very powerful medication I've been on for 8 years. My life is pretty challenging because of it. I can get very tired, sick, anxious, depressed, dizzy, blurred vision etc... the list goes on. My bikes collect a lot of dust. Many years have been lost. Not the same person or rider.
> 
> ...


Almond Roca...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Garlic Roasted Broccoli









Ingredients

2 heads of broccoli, cut into florets
3 tbsp melted coconut oil 
5 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp lemon juice
Pinch of red pepper flakes (optional)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
In a large bowl, toss the broccoli with melted coconut oil, salt, black pepper and garlic. Spread the broccoli in a single layer on a rimmed baking sheet.
Bake until florets are tender enough to pierce with a fork and the edges are browning, about 15 minutes. Turn once halfway through the baking process and add red pepper flakes, if using. After baking, squeeze lemon juice liberally over the broccoli before serving.

This recipe is very easy to put together. While preheating the oven to 400 degrees, cut the broccoli into bite-size florets and rinse them off. Make sure to dry the florets thoroughly so that they roast better in the oven. Then, in a large bowl, toss together the broccoli, garlic, olive oil, salt, and pepper. Spread out evenly in a single layer on a rimmed baking sheet.

Besides tasting delicious paired with garlic in this recipe, broccoli is super. A super food. It's got Vitamin C, it helps your body fight cancer, it helps with bone health, and it boosts your immune system. All from one vegetable. There isn't much it doesn't do.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Avocado, cucumber and Sriracha‬ mayo sushi






Buddist Chef makes it look easy to prepare and mouthwatering


----------



## gt7152b (Jul 7, 2015)

*Dinner*

Portabello burger with avocado, tomato, and vegan ranch dressing. Salad has a variety of lettuce from our garden, more vegan ranch, coconut "bacon" bits aka facon, artichoke hearts, tomatoes, and a roasted sweet pepper.

Pros for going veg:

1) Better for your body
2) Better for the planet
3) Better for the animals

Cons for going veg:

1) Meat tastes good

This is the kind of meal that makes you question whether that Con has a leg to stand on.

Raw ranch dressing recipe | The Rawtarian
Coconut Bacon Recipe - Cookie and Kate


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Very nice!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cups chickpeas, drained and rinsed if using canned, cooked if using dried
1 1/2 teaspoons sumac
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon lemon zest
1 tablespoon lemon juice
salt, to taste

1 1/2 cups chopped cucumber (Persian, if possible)
1 1/2 cups sliced grape tomato
1/4 cup sliced white onion
1/4 cup minced cilantro

Lemon juice, for serving
Olive oil, for serving
Sumac for serving

INSTRUCTIONS
Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add olive oil, followed by chickpeas, sumac, and cumin. Stir well, coating the chickpeas with the spices. Lightly fry the chickpeas until the chickpeas are warm and starting to pop then become golden. Add in the lemon zest, lemon juice, and a pinch of salt. Chickpeas should be golden and hot but not super crisp.
Combine the cucumbers, tomatoes, onion, and cilantro in a bowl. Add in the warm chickpeas and stir until the salad is well combined. Serve with extra lemon juice, olive oil, and sumac

Sumac adds tartness to help balance the earthy and sweet aspects of dishes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Cheese!






Ingredients

1/2 cup cashews
1 teaspoon basil
1 teaspoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon of salt
1 1/2 teaspoon cornstarch
1/2 clove garlic
3 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1 tablespoon lemon juice (or cider vinegar)
1 teaspoon maple syrup
1/2 cup water 2 X
1 1/2 teaspoon agar agar powder
oil to brush the ramequin

Directions

1 Soak the cashews 1 hour in hot water.
2 Drain the cashews and place them in a blender along with the basil, oregano, garlic, salt, cornstarch, nutritional yeast, lemon juice, maple syrup and 1/2 cup water.
3 Process for 1 minute and set aside.
4 In a saucepan combine 1/2 cup water and agar agar powder. Add the cashew cream and bring to a boil stirring constantly.
5 Pour into lightly oiled ramekins and refrigerate at least 2 hours.
6 Remove by turning upside down onto a board.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Black Bean, Chickpea, and Avocado Salad









Ingredients
For 4 Person(s)

Salad
19 oz black beans, rinsed and drained
19 oz chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1 tomato, chopped
1 red pepper, chopped
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and finely chopped (optional)
2 green onions, chopped
1 avocado, peeled and chopped

Vinaigrette
1 tsp lime zest
1/4 cup lime juice
1/4 cup canola oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper

Directions
In a bowl, combine beans, chickpeas, tomatoes, red pepper, jalapenos, onions and avocado.

To make vinaigrette: In a separate bowl, whisk together lime zest, lime juice, canola oil, garlic, salt and pepper. Add vinaigrette to salad and toss to combine. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour to allow flavors to develop.

Yield: 8 cups (2 L)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

click to enlarge


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mmmm Red Lentil Sweet Potato Soup









INGREDIENTS
1/2 small onion
6 cups water
2 cups red letils
2 small sweet potatoes (350g)
1 clove garlic
1/2 tsp cumin
1 hand full fresh coriander leaves
2 Tbsp olive oil
Salt
Pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

Bring 6 cups of water to the boil.
Peel sweet potato and cut into small cubes (about 1/2"/1cm).
Peel onion, cut in half and add a toothpick to the onion to keep it from falling apart in the soup. The onion will be removed as one at the end.
Peel and crush garlic.
Add lentils, sweet potato cubes, half onion and crushed garlic, cumin and about 1 tsp salt to boiling water, cover and reduce heat to simmer.
Simmer for approximately 30 minutes or until sweet potato is very soft.
In the meantime, prepare coriander oil by picking a big hand full or coriander leaves and adding to blender together with olive oil. Blend well until all coriander is very small. Scraping might be necessary mid-through.
Once soup is cooked, remove half onion, blend remaining ingredients with an immersion blender or blender or food processor and season to taste with more salt and pepper.
Serve in a bowl with a swirl of coriander oil and freshly ground pepper and fresh naan bread or bread of your choice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Grab and Go breakfast Cookies









Serves: Makes 8 cookies

Ingredients:

2 medium, very ripe bananas (approximately 180g)
90g (1 cup) rolled oats
30g (1/4 cup) pumpkin seeds
20g (1/4 cup) shredded coconut
40g (1/4 cup) currants
1 Tablespoon chia seeds
½ teaspoon cinnamon
Pinch salt

Instructions:

Preheat the oven to 175C (155C fan forced).
Line a baking tray with paper and set aside.
In a small bowl, mash the banana until smooth. Set aside.
Combine the remainder of the ingredients in a large bowl.
Add the mashed banana to the dry ingredients.
Mix well to ensure all of the dry ingredients are coated with the banana.
Let the mixture stand for five minutes to absorb the moisture from the banana.
Take a scant ¼ cup of the mixture and press it together to form a solid round cookie. If the mixture does not hold together, wait a few minutes and try again.
Place the cookie on the lined tray and pat gently until it is about 7cm wide and 1.5cm high. These cookies will not spread in the oven, so the shape on the tray is the shape of the finished cookie.
Repeat with the remainder of the mixture.
Bake for 15 - 20 minutes, or until the cookies are golden.
Remove from the oven, then transfer to a rack to cool completely.
Keep for up to two days in an airtight container, or freeze until required.

Notes
As the sweetness in these cookies comes from the banana, make sure to use really ripe bananas.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> 10 Vegetarian/Vegan Lunch Ideas
> 
> 1. Veggie wrap or pita.
> Put hummus, cucumbers, lettuce, sprouts, olives, olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper in a whole-wheat or sprouted wrap or pita. Other options: avocado, feta cheese, shredded carrots, beans, any other vegetable you like.
> ...


Sauce: Vegetarian Lunches


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

Vegan, you could do better if you care about the environment:










Vegan eating isn't as environmentally friendly or sustainable as you think - Quartz


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting study although biased. I notice that it is funded by W.K. Kellogg Foundation Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet. I guess they would prefer people having milk rather than non-dairy with their cereal.

One study based on 10 diets is not enough proof.


----------



## syadasti (Apr 20, 2004)

More diets isn't going to change the efficiency or sustainability of the diets they did study. Also you've yet to make any claim that shows points out a legitimate flaw, it was partially supported by grant money from philanthropic foundation, not the company. It's peer reviewed and published in respected a scientific journal by respected researchers from Tufts, Cornell, and Syracuse.

Popular media's click bait title got you defensive, but it's not the title of the actual study either. More details here:

U.S. land capacity for feeding people could expand with dietary changes | Tufts Now

It also specifies logical reasons for the conclusions, refute why that wouldn't be the case with marginal or different types of land:



> What's key here is that not all farmland is suitable for every purpose. Some grazing areas used to raise livestock like cows simply wouldn't be viable for growing crops, which means that it would be wasted in a vegan-only world. Likewise, our current average diet devotes about 80 percent of our croplands-acreage could be used to grow food for people-to producing feed crops for livestock instead.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza With Spicy Sauce









INGREDIENTS

4 cups small tomatoes, chopped
1/4 cup chopped basil
3 large cloves garlic, minced
1 small can tomato paste
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon fennel seed
3/4 teaspoon sea salt
Vegan Pizza Dough
1/4 cup + 1 tablespoon corn meal
2-3 tablespoons flour (to roll out dough)
1 batch Vegan Mozzarella (recipe below)

DIRECTIONS

1) Preheat the oven to 450. Prepare the Vegan Mozzarella according to the recipe below and set aside. For the sauce, this recipe recommends small tomatoes because they are more flavorful and hold their shape better in the sauce. You can use roma tomatoes cut in 3rds or 4ths. Cherry tomatoes also work well cut in half.









2) Heat a medium skillet on medium. With a small amount of water or cooking oil, sauté the chopped tomatoes, garlic, and tomato paste for 5 minutes. Stir in the basil, salt, fennel seed, and red pepper flakes and cook for an additional 10 minutes. Stir occasionally to prevent sticking.









3) While the sauce is cooking, stretch out the pre-made pizza dough into a semi-flat disc on a floured surface. Sprinkle 1/4 cup of corn meal onto the dough a few tablespoons at a time, kneading it into the dough until it's mostly uniform. Roll out the dough to a 10″-12″ circle and sprinkle the remaining 1 tablespoon of corn meal into the bottom of a 9″ cake pan. Carefully place the dough onto the cake pan. The dough should slightly hang over the edges or it will want to retract into a smaller piece. This part can be tricky. If the dough won't stay, try stretching it out a bit so more of the dough hangs over the edge. This will keep the 
dough in place.









4) Using a spoon, spread the Vegan Mozzarella evenly onto the bottom of the cake pan. Top it with the sauce and smooth out the top. Unfold the edges of the dough from the lip of the cake pan. It will sink down into the pan a bit. You want it to be slightly taller than the filling. Use your fingers to even out the top of the dough. It doesn't have to be perfect. The rustic look will add to the finished pizza!









5) Cook your Vegan Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza for 35-40 minutes at 450 until the crust is golden brown. Let it cool for 5 minutes before slicing. Serves 2-3 hungry people!

VEGAN MOZZARELLA

1/2 cup raw cashews, soaked for 2 hours or boiled for 10 minutes
1 1/4 cup filtered water
1/4 cup tapioca starch
1 1/2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1 teaspoon lemon juice
3/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

DIRECTIONS

1) Soak your cashews for 2 hours or overnight then drain. You can also boil them for ten minutes if you're short on time. I like to keep soaked cashews in my freezer to speed things along. In a high-powered blender, combine the soaked cashews with water, lemon juice, tapioca flour, nutritional yeast, garlic powder, white pepper, and sea salt. Blend for 1 minute on high until smooth.

2) Heat a sauce pan over medium heat. Pour the cashew mixture into the sauce pan. It will begin to form into a solid right away. Cook the cheese for 3-5 minutes until it becomes a large gooey ball in the center, stirring constantly so it cooks evenly and doesn't stick to the bottom. The cheese will remain soft and melty. Store in an airtight container in the fridge for up to three days.









sauce: Vegan Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza With Spicy Sauce - Carrots and Flowers


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Four recovery enhancing fruits and vegetables are in season









Apples
You know fall is just around the corner when you start to notice fresh, local apples showing up in the produce section at the grocery store or farmers market; or, in my case, all over the ground when I'm out for a run or ride along rural roads. Aside from tasting delicious, apples pack quite a bit of soluble fibre (4 grams per medium apple) into a relatively low-calorie snack, making it the perfect sweet and filling snack if you're watching your waistline. Apples are also a good source of immune-boosting vitamin C, and contain heart-healthy antioxidant compounds, which help prevent LDL cholesterol from oxidizing and also help inhibit inflammation. Apples are also high in an antioxidant called quercetin, which can aid in endurance performance by making oxygen more available to the lungs.

Zucchini
Aside from being low in calories, high in vitamin C, and high in potassium (an important electrolyte for endurance athletes, as it helps to reduce blood pressure and heart rate), zucchinis are an incredibly versatile vegetable. This late-summer squash can be thrown into smoothies or baked goods for a vitamin and mineral boost, eaten raw as a refreshing snack, grilled on the barbeque on a skewer or spiralized into zucchini noodles as a low-calorie substitution for pasta.

Peaches
This sweet and delicious summer fruit is the perfect post-run or ride snack; not only are peaches high in vitamin C, A and potassium, but also contain glycogen-replenishing carbohydrates and sugars. Peaches taste amazing on their own (obviously), but are also great in smoothies, on salads and cereal, and-this is my personal favourite-in cobblers, crumbles and pies.

Corn 
What patio barbeque dinner is complete without grilled corn on the cob? This late-summer vegetable (which is also a grain) is high in several essential nutrients for endurance athletes, including potassium and phosphorus, which has been linked to improving aerobic performance. Corn is also high in carbohydrates, making it the perfect addition to your night-before-a-long-training-run-or-ride meal.

Get Out There : Fall Picks for Endurance Athletes


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think I've ever eaten tomatillos, or maybe I have and didn't know. but i am willing to try because this dish looks delisho!

















CHICKPEA CHILE VERDE
This zesty vegan chile verde is made with chickpeas and tomatillos simmered in a cumin spiced base. Serve it up with some crispy tortilla chips and your favorite toppings!

5 min
Prep Time

25 min
Cook Time

30 min
Total Time

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 large onion, diced
2 small poblano peppers, chopped (can substitute one green bell pepper for a milder version)
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 cups vegetable broth
2 pounds tomatillos, husks removed and diced
2 tablespoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
2 (14 ounce) cans chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 cup fresh corn kernels (can substitute frozen)
1 tablespoon maple syrup or agave (optional, to balance out the tartness)
salt and pepper to taste

For Serving (pick your favorites)
chopped avocado
fresh cilantro
chopped scallions
tortilla chips
tortilla strips

Instructions

1. Coat the bottom of a large pot with olive oil and place over medium heat. Add onion and poblano peppers. Sauté until softened and onions are translucent, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and sauté one minute more, until very fragrant.
2. Add broth and tomatillos, cumin and coriander. Raise heat to high and bring to a simmer. Lower heat and allow to simmer, uncovered for 10 minutes. Add chickpeas and corn. Continue simmering until tomatillos are very soft, about 10 minutes more. Transfer 1/3 of the mixture to a blender and blend until smooth. Return it to the pot and stir to incorporate. Season with maple syrup, if desired, and salt and pepper to taste.
3. Divide into bowls and top with toppings of choice. Serve.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Interesting, I've never seen anything added to tomatillo salsa to make it more like a meal/soup. A bowl of hearty (usually pork-laiden) green chile is often times served with just warm tortillas to dip in it, so I guess this is somewhat of a variation of that.

I have made a roasted tomatillo salsa which was fantastic. Roasting everything concentrates the flavors and adds a subtle bit of smokiness, I put it on everything. Made it from this recipe:
Chicken Enchiladas with Roasted Tomatillo Chile Salsa Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Avocaturday


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Scallions, red pepper flakes, and ginger spice up string beans.

What You Need:

1-1/2 pounds green beans, trimmed
3 tablespoons tamari (soy sauce)
1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
1 tablespoon mirin (rice wine similar to sake, but with a lower alcohol content and higher sugar content).
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon peanut oil
2 shallots, minced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 teaspoons grated fresh ginger
3 tablespoons minced scallions
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes

What You Do:

1. In a steamer, lightly steam green beans until just tender, about 5 minutes. Rinse under cold water to stop cooking process and set aside.

2. In a small bowl, combine tamari, sesame oil, mirin, and sugar, and set aside.

3. In a wok or large skillet over medium-high heat, heat peanut oil. Add shallots, garlic, ginger, scallions, and red pepper flakes and stir-fry for 30 seconds. Add reserved green beans, then add tamari mixture and stir-fry until mixture is fragrant and green beans are well-coated. Serve hot.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool beans! (Literally in some cases). I need to check in more often to get some idears. I did make this recently and it's not as time-consuming as I'd expected. I need to start taking pictures ... I tossed in some hot peppers as well, but left it out of the 'official' recipe.

COCONUT CURRY LENTILS

•	1 yellow onion (chopped)
•	2-4 cloves garlic
•	1 cups brown lentils – soaked for at least 4 hours beforehand, discard soaking liquid.
•	1 potato (cubed)
•	2 carrots 
•	2 Tbsp curry powder (hot or mild) 
•	¼ tsp ground cloves (optional)
•	15oz. can petite diced tomatoes with juice
•	1 ½ cups vegetable broth 
•	1 can coconut milk

FOR SERVING
•	cooked rice 
•	diced red onion (optional)
•	cilantro or green onions (optional)

Saute the onion in a large skillet. When translucent, add lentils and cook until they start to brown. Add the garlic, curry powder and cloves and stir until the spices are fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add the broth and diced tomatoes and cover. Keep on simmer, stirring periodically until liquid is mostly absorbed, about 1 hour. Add coconut milk, cubed potatoes and carrots. Keep at a simmer (stir frequently at this point) until the potatoes are cooked and soft. Serve over rice with whatever garnish you prefer!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ mmm love lentils


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spicy Guacamole Day!









For a spicy guacamole, take four ripe avocados, peel, seed and cut them into chunks. 
Place in a bowl and mash with a fork. 
Add half a teaspoon ground cumin, one large tomato, diced, one large white onion, peeled and finely chopped, two Serrano chilies, seeded and chopped, and four tablespoons freshly-squeezed lime juice. 
Season to taste with hot pepper sauce, sea salt and ground black pepper. 
Stir together and pile into a serving bowl. 
Serve immediately with tortilla chips or your usual accompaniments. Enjoy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Meatless Monday


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crust:
2 cups rolled oats 
1/2 cup pitted dates (packed)
1/3 cup almond butter (I like raw, can also use roasted)
1/8 tsp sea salt (omit if almond butter has salt)
2 tbsp non-dairy milk (or more if needed to bring the crust together)

Filling:
1 can (15 oz, 398ml) pumpkin puree (pure pumpkin, not pumpkin pie filling)
2/3 - 3/4 cup raw cashews (2/3 for slightly softer set, 3/4 for firmer)
1/3 cup plain unsweetened non-dairy milk (almond or soy preferred, but choice is yours)
1/2 cup + 1 tbsp pure maple syrup
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice
1 tbsp arrowroot powder
1 1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp freshly ground nutmeg
1/4 tsp allspice
few pinches ground cloves
1/2 tsp vanilla extract (or 1/4 tsp vanilla bean powder)
1/4 tsp (rounded) sea salt

Preheat oven to 400°F. Prepare a pie plate (preferably glass pie plate) by lightly wiping inner surface with a dab of oil (or spray). In a food processor, add the oats, dates, and salt for the crust. Puree until fine and crumbly. Then add the almond butter and puree for about a minute. Add the milk and pulse through until the mixture becomes sticky (it should hold together when pressed/pinched). If it's not holding together, add a little more milk, 1 tsp at a time, until it does. You shouldn't need more than another 3-4 tsp. Remove and transfer to a prepared pie plate. Press mixture in with your fingers until evenly distributed around the base and up the sides of the plate.

In a blender (high speed works best, for regular blender you will need to blend longer and scrape down jar several times) combine all ingredients for the filling. Purée until very smooth, scraping down sides of bowl as needed. Pour mixture into pie crust (scrape out bowl) and gently tip back and forth to distribute evenly. Bake for 10 minutes, then reduce heat to 350F (180C) and continue to bake for 25 minutes, until the pie is golden and has mostly set (the center may be soft, but it will set further as it cools). Remove from oven, transfer to a cooling rack. Let cool completely before slicing and serving (can refrigerate to chill first). Serve as is or with vanilla non-dairy ice cream. Serves 6-8.

sauce: NEW! Pumpkin Pie! (vegan, soy-free, gluten-free) - Plant-Powered Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Meatless Monday 









Serve this stew as a side over your choice of steamed rice or grits, or smother some blackened tofu or seitan with 'em and eat as a main dish. This is an easy dish to make, since black-eyed peas cook quickly and do not require soaking.

What You Need:

2 cups black-eyed peas (uncooked)
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups thinly sliced onion halves
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon chipotle powder
1 heaping teaspoon unsalted Creole seasoning
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
4 cups vegetable broth
2 cups water
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon hot sauce
1 cup chiffonaded mild greens (spinach, chard, or beet)
1/4 cup chopped parsley

What You Do:

1. In a medium bowl, rinse peas in cold water. Pick out any debris, drain, and set aside.

2. In a large pot over medium-high heat, heat oil. Sauté onions until lightly browned. Stir in thyme, chipotle powder, Creole seasoning, and garlic and stir for 1 to 2 minutes. Add broth, water, and peas to the pot. Bring to a boil, cover, and reduce heat to a slow simmer.

3. Simmer for an hour, stirring every 20 minutes or so, until soft (they will not be mushy, but will be tender).

4. When beans are tender, stir in salt, hot sauce, greens, and parsley until greens soften. Season to taste with more salt and hot sauce.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm heading over to cyclelicious house for dinner and some craft brews...anyone joining me?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Meatless Monday

Jamaican red bean soup with corn bread and hummus plus and quinoa onion rings and dip... a warm delicious meal on a cold day (or any day  )


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Mmmmmmm, that sounds good.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm heading over to cyclelicious house for dinner and some craft brews...anyone joining me?


You are welcome to join us any time


----------



## Thmp Thmp (Jun 29, 2008)

The vegan Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza is delicious. Although next time I am going to use less tomato paste (too much acid), and maybe add mushrooms and find a good vegan pesto recipe.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Savory Roasted Butternut Squash Pasta with sweet green peas









INGREDIENTS
1/2 tablespoon olive oil
4 cups 1/2-inch cubed butternut squash (from a 2 pound butternut squash)
2 garlic cloves, unpeeled
Freshly ground salt and pepper, to taste
8 oz brown rice pasta (or any pasta you like)
2 tablespoons GO VEGGIE! vegan plain cream cheese
3/4 cup-1 cup unsweetened almond milk (or coconut milk)
1/2 cup frozen peas, thawed
INSTRUCTIONS
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Place butternut squash cubes on a large baking sheet and drizzle olive oil on top. Season with salt and pepper. Use hands to toss the butternut squash and olive oil together, then evenly spread out on the pan. Add unpeeled garlic cloves to the sheet (they'll roast in the oven!). Roast squash for 20-30 minutes or until fork tender. Remove from oven and set aside a few minutes to cool.
Cook pasta according to package directions in a large pot so that it's al dente 
While the pasta is cooking you can make the sauce by adding the squash, peeled roasted garlic (don't forget to peel it), Go Veggie cream cheese and almond milk to the bowl of a food processor (or high powered blender). Process until smooth and creamy, adding additional milk if necessary. Add salt and pepper to taste.
Once noodles are done, drain, return to pot and place over low heat. Add thawed peas and butternut squash sauce. Stir to combine.
Serve in warm bowls with salt and pepper.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

Getting hungry looking at these recipes!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Many enjoy almond butter right out of the jar. I especially enjoy a big spoonful before and sometimes after a ride. 

I modify the butter a little by microwaving the jar (lid off obviously) for about 30 seconds to thin it a little.

Add honey, sea salt and dried goji, acai or cranberries. Mix well and try not to eat the whole jar. I love this stuff when slightly warm!

Be creative and add whatever might appeal to you.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting article about the development and rise of the meatless burger industry.

Inside the battle between Impossible Foods and Beyond Meat to convince America to eat meatless burgers - Quartz


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What do you mean there isn't a vegan option?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Nature's juicy little rubies are high in fiber and antioxidants, helping you stay healthy and feel light during winter.

Pomegranates look like jewels, making them a beautiful addition to holiday dishes. They're also delicious and stay fresh for up to a day, allowing you to make our Holiday Raw Vegan Pomegranate Salad up to 24 hours before your big holiday party. Bringing this to any occasion means you'll have a healthy, plant-based option to pair with dessert and drinks. That's what we call a winning combination.

Serves 4

What You Need:

1 pomegranate, seeds removed
2 small zucchini, diced
3 tablespoons minced fresh cilantro
1 large apple, diced
1½ cups sliced golden cherry tomatoes 
What You Do:
In a bowl, toss all ingredients together.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Veggie Burgers*

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to check in and share this with you as these are really good! You may want to mix 1 TBSP chia seeds to 3 TBSP water (mixing it all up) or whatever you use as an egg substitute to substitute the egg for vegan.

Here is a picture below of the burgers with raw smoked cheddar cheese on them (you will need a different option for vegan). I ate the 3 with cheese and saved the other two to reheat and put cheese on them then. Yum yum!

Here is the link below to 3 veggie burger recipes. All the recipes look good but I have only made the quinoa and mushroom burgers a few times now.

NOTE: For the mushrooms I used regular white mushrooms, shredding 2 cups of them, and use green pepper instead of the onion. I also cook most of the liquid out of the mushrooms and peppers before adding the quinoa, then cracking an egg into it mixing it all together. I found it holds together better not having it to wet.

I used a half cup measuring cup for each burger and they pop right out of that onto the pan!. I used lard to grease the pan, no stick, no mess (you may want to use your favorite no stick great)! I also sprinkle some chili powder, pink Himalayan salt and BBQ sauce on them before eating them. You can just do it to taste like a regular burger, I don't think you could go wrong! Here is the link if you want to try them, its real easy! Good luck and enjoy if you make them!
Love Burgers, Hate Meat? Try These 3 Homemade Veggie Burgers


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Snickerdoodles*









These cookies really do have sugar, spice, and everything nice.

These cinnamon and sugar classic cookies are guaranteed to fly off the plate faster than they can cool. Enjoy their spiced sweetness with a tall glass of your favorite dairy-free milk.

Makes 4-5 Dozen

What You Need:

1 recipe *All-In-One Sugar Cookie Dough* (See recipe below)
2 tablespoons unbleached cane sugar
2 tablespoons cinnamon
What You Do:

Prepare cookie dough according to recipe instructions, but substitute 6 tablespoons soymilk for the water in the recipe, cover, and chill 1 hour. 
In a small bowl, stir together the sugar and cinnamon. Roll the chilled dough into 1-inch balls, then roll each ball in the sugar mixture, place on ungreased cookie sheets, and flatten each ball slightly.

Bake at 350 degrees for 8-10 minutes or until lightly browned on the bottom. Allow the cookies to cool slightly before transferring to a rack to cool completely. Store in an air-tight container.

*Vegan Sugar Cookie Dough*

What You Need:

1-1/2 cups vegan margarine
1 cup unbleached cane sugar
6 tablespoons soy or almond milk
1 tablespoon vanilla
4-1/2 cups unbleached flour
3/4 cup tapioca flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

What You Do:

1. In a large bowl, beat together margarine, sugar, water, and vanilla until light and creamy. Add remaining ingredients and stir well to form a smooth dough. Cover and chill for 1 hour or until firm.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

High energy vegan snacks

S'nuts









4 cups of your favorite energy-rich nuts (e.g. hazelnuts, almonds, cashews, pecans)
2 tablespoons maple syrup
1 teaspoon sea salt
Large pinch each black pepper and onion powder
[ note: add up to a half-teaspoon of liquid smoke before baking, if you don't have a smoker.]

Preheat the over to 350 degrees F. Combine the nuts and maple syrup in a mixing bowl and stir with a rubber spatula until the nuts are coated. Then season with salt, pepper, and onion powder and stir again to make uniform. Spread the nuts out in a single layer on a baking pan covered with parchment paper or a reusable baking sheet. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes until lightly browned. Cool and store or mix with fruit and seeds for a nutritive trail mix.

[note: You won't be able to gauge when they're done based on texture, because they'll be fairly chewy (like raw almonds are) until they cool and get crispy. I suggest baking for 12 minutes the first time you make this, then adjusting next time if necessary.]

Yield: 4 cups

Trail mix









1 part raw walnuts
1 part raw cashews
1 part raw almonds
1 part raw pumpkin seeds
1/2 part vegan dark chocolate chunks
2 parts dried tart cherries

Try sweetened tart cherries, but the sweetness of the trail mix will also depend on the type of chocolate you choose, so you'll have to experiment to get it just right for your taste.

Especially if you think you won't like a trail mix with raw nuts and no salt, you need to give this one a try.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

*The Great Pumpkin Pie*

Hey,
I have been busy preparing for the Xmas holiday dinner. I wanted to try making "The Great Pumpkin Pie" listed in post #81 (thanks cyclelicious!).

This was very easy to make and came out real good! I used homemade almond milk for the non dairy milk, and substituted real unsalted butter for the Almond butter in the crust.

I used Grade "B" real maple syrup from a local Amish farmer (grade "B" has a stronger maple flavor) and used 1 lb fresh pumpkin. Here is the finished result to be consumed Sunday, can't wait!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That pie looks scrumptious!


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> That pie looks scrumptious!


The pie was phenomenal and now my new go to pumpkin pie recipe! You could easily use this crust for any pie that you did not want to use regular flour for. I used organic medjol dates and organic rolled oats, just splendid!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Cooking with Onions!*









*Yellow Onion*
Pros: Low cost and available all year round.
Cons: None
Cooking Uses: These onions are great for just about anything. From soups to salad, and everything in between - yellow onions taste great! However, these are the type of onions you'll want to use for caramelizing since they're high in sugar.









*Red Onion*
Pros: Strong spicy taste if eaten raw.
Cons: Not great for caramelizing or long cooking times.
Cooking Uses: These are wonderful for topping salads and grilling! Red onions also taste fantastic on burgers and sandwiches - anytime you can eat onions raw, this is the type to do it with!









*Sweet Onion*
Pros: Mild taste when consumed raw and goes great with many types of recipes.
Cons: Shorter shelf life.
Cooking Uses: Great for a variety of recipes (especially when used in slow cookers). The sweet taste is delicious raw or cooked and pairs well with items like tomatoes and potatoes!









*White Onion*
Pros: Sharp flavor and very versatile when used in cooking.
Cons: Thin skin and powerful impact on eyes when chopping.
Cooking Uses: White onions are a staple in Latin cooking! Throw them in a salsa, guacamole, tacos, or whatever else your heart desires. The strong raw taste is best when offset by other more gentle flavors! They also work as a great pizza topping!









*Bonus: Shallot*
Pros: Mild taste and a hint of garlic.
Cons: Expensive!
Cooking Uses: Use as a side for fancier meals and feasts - or sliced thinly in Asian-style cuisine! They are also great as a side dish for savory dishes!

sauce: Learn How To Use Each Type Of Onion Perfectly


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*The Onion Option...*

^^^^ What a great, simple guide to onions!

Thanks!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jackfruit has been identified as one of the hottest food trends for 2017!

I spotted some in chinatown, yesterday in Toronto. I'm not sure that I have ever tried this interesting looking fruit! So I did some digging to learn more.











> The national fruit of Bangladesh, young unripened jackfruit has become a popular meat-free stand-in for shredded beef, thanks to its texture.
> 
> Pinterest searches for jackfruit call up several recipes like vegan nachos, Korean bulgogi barbecue and even ribs.
> 
> The fruit is also a good source of vitamin C, while its seeds are rich in protein, potassium, calcium and iron, and it has been hailed as a "miracle food crop" that could help offset global food insecurities


Hottest Food Trends Of 2017, As Predicted By Pinterest

Here's a link to some recipes (I haven't tried any of these)

I also found some "Lucky Candy" in my travels on new years eve ... Peace and good eats in 2017!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never made my own mushroom gravy but I have had it at one of my favorite restaurants (Fresh Fresh Restaurants ) One of my favorite ways to cook cauliflower is roasting so this recipe should be the cat's meow 

Cauliflower steaks with mushroom gravy









Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 1 hour
Total Time: 1 hour, 15 minutes

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients

For the mushroom gravy:
1 ounce dried porcini mushrooms (or another variety of dried mushrooms)
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 small onion, finely chopped (about 1 cup)
8 ounces fresh cremini mushrooms (or another variety of fresh mushrooms), diced (about 1 1/2 cups)
3/4 teaspoon garlic salt
4 tablespoons arrowroot starch
3 cups vegetable broth
1 tablespoon tamari
For the cauliflower steaks:
1 large head of cauliflower
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
high heat oil or cooking spray, for misting
fresh parsley for topping

Instructions

In a large measuring cup or a small bowl, combine 2 cups hot water with the dried mushrooms, then allow to sit for at least 10 minutes.
In a medium-size pot, warm the olive oil over medium heat. Add the onion, fresh mushrooms and garlic salt, and cook for 10 minutes, until the mushrooms are tender. Next, separate the dried mushrooms from the liquid (reserving the liquid for later), chop them into small pieces, and then add them to the pot with the cooked fresh mushrooms. Sprinkle in the arrowroot powder, stir everything together, and cook for 1 minute. Pour in the reserved mushroom liquid and the vegetable broth, and bring the liquid to a boil. Lower heat and allow to simmer for 5 minutes, until slightly thickened, while stirring intermittently. Remove from heat, season with tamari and set aside to cool.
Preheat oven to 400ºF and line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Using a large sharp knife, trim the leaves from the bottom of the cauliflower and cut off the very bottom of the stem. Cut the cauliflower in half down the middle, through the stem. Take one half of the cauliflower and cut it into 3/4 to 1-inch thick slices-you should end up with 2-3 steaks, with some florets falling from the sides. Repeat with the other half of the cauliflower.
In a small bowl, combine the thyme, oregano, salt, and pepper. Arrange the cauliflower steaks on the baking sheet a few inches apart and lightly spray them with oil. Sprinkle the seasoning on top, and then bake in the oven for 15 minutes. Flip them over and continue to bake for another 15 minutes, until light golden brown and crispy.
While the cauliflower bakes, transfer the gravy to a blender and blend until smooth. If you prefer some larger pieces of mushrooms in your gravy, be sure to scoop them out before blending. Pour the gravy back into the pot and warm over low heat. When the cauliflower steaks are done, serve immediately with warm gravy. Top with fresh parsley, if desired, and enjoy!
Notes

Recipe makes approximately 4 cups of gravy, which will likely be more than you need.

sauce: Cauliflower Steaks with Mushroom Gravy


----------



## Thmp Thmp (Jun 29, 2008)

This looks great, just added it to our Paprika app.

If you don't have it I would highly suggest the Paprika Recipe Manager app. It is pretty awesome. https://paprikaapp.com/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thmp Thmp said:


> This looks great, just added it to our Paprika app.
> 
> If you don't have it I would highly suggest the Paprika Recipe Manager app. It is pretty awesome. https://paprikaapp.com/


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Forks Over Knives Magazine hit the newsstands in December 2016



> The new print magazine from influential vegan film, book, and program empire provides yet another plant-based resource.
> 
> Forks Over Knives released its debut issue of a magazine by the same name in December. The magazine features more than 70 plant-based recipes, an interview with Venus Williams, inspirational success stories from people who transitioned to a plant-based diet, and practical tips and advice about living a cruelty-free lifestyle. Released in 2011, the documentary film *Forks Over Knives* explored the disease-preventing possibilities of following a plant-based diet, and has been credited for influencing many people-including comedian Craig Ferguson-to transition to a plant-based diet. The film grew into a vegan brand, and has since introduced various resources-such as meal plans, inspirational materials, and online cooking classes-to inspire others to embrace a whole-foods, plant-based diet.


https://www.forksoverknives.com/product/forks-knives-magazine/


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a chance to make the vegan cheese in post #62. For the first time having something like this it was surprisingly pretty darn good! I made it before leaving for work so it had plenty of time to set up till I got back home at 4:00 am from my 18 mile one way commute. I was real hungry and could have ate the whole thing  but wanted to save some for my wife to try (she did not really care for it). 

It was good sliced piling the chili powder on like I would do with regular cheese. I put some on a regular grilled cheese but the vegan cheese didn't melt, it tasted good! I used a glass bowl instead of a ramekin since I didn't have any of those, it worked great and again, so simple! One of my next things is going to be the Vegan Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza With Spicy Sauce in post #71. Here is the vegan cheese, enjoy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

TERIYAKI TEMPEH MEATBALLS
These tempeh meatballs are coated in a sweet and savory teriyaki glaze. Serve them up with veggies and rice for a hearty vegan main dish, or alone as a scrumptious party appetizer!








15 min
Prep Time

20 min
Cook Time

35 min
Total Time

*Ingredients

For the Tempeh Meatballs*

1 to 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 (8 ounce) package tempeh, broken into 1 to 2 inch chunks
1/2 cup panko breadcrumbs
1/4 cup coarsely chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons unflavored soy or almond milk
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke
For the Teriyaki Sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 tablespoons maple syrup
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1 tablespoon sake (optinal, but very nice)
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon freshly grated ginger
dash white pepper
6 tablespoons cold water, divided
2 teaspoons cornstarch
For Serving
2 scallions, chopped
toasted sesame seeds

*Instructions*

Make the Tempeh Meatballs
Preheat oven to 400° and lightly oil a baking sheet.
Place all ingredients into a food processor bowl and pulse, just until ingredients are chopped and well mixed. Don't overdo it.
Roll the mixture into 1 inch balls and arrange on the prepared baking sheet. Bake for 15 minutes, or until the meatballs begin to brown, flipping once or twice during baking.

Make the Teriyaki Sauce
While the meatballs bake, place soy sauce, maple syrup, rice vinegar, sake, garlic, ginger, white pepper, and 2 tablespoons of water into a medium saucepan and place over medium heat. Stir a few times to mix the ingredients and bring the mixture to a simmer. Lower heat and allow to simmer for about 8 minutes, stirring occasionally.
While the sauce simmers, place the remaining 4 tablespoons of water into a small bowl. Stir in the cornstarch until fully dissolved.
Add the cornstarch mixture to the sauce and allow to simmer until it thickens up, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat.

Finish and Serve
When the meatballs are done baking, add them to the saucepan and gently stir to coat with the sauce. Serve with a sprinkling of sesame seeds and scallions.

Sauce: Teriyaki Tempeh Meatballs - Connoisseurus Veg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Peanut butter Cookies









These chewy and tender peanut butter cookies are the perfect feel good treat. Vegan and accented with vanilla and cinnamon.
Ingredients

wet:

1/2 cup peanut butter, softened
2 Tbsp vegan butter (Earth Balance) (Or sub coconut oil, melted)
1/2 cup maple syrup
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 flax egg (1/4 cup water + 1 Tbsp roasted ground flax seeds)
3/4 tsp apple cider vinegar -- optional but helps activate the baking powder

dry:

2 cups gluten free flour or traditional flour**
2 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp pink salt
optional: 1/4 tsp baking soda
**I used 1 cup oat flour and 1 cup gf blend
optional: add vegan chocolate chips if desired
Instructions

Fifteen minutes before starting, make your flax egg by whisking 1/4 cup warm water with 1 Tbsp ground flax seeds. Use a roasted or lightly pan-toasted flax seed. This will have a nuttier and nicer flavor for the cookies. Place the flax egg in the fridge for at least five minutes to set a bit.
Preheat oven to 350 and line a baking sheet with parchment or grease with coconut oil.
Add the wet ingredients to a mixing bowl and beat with a mixer until smooth.
Add the dry ingredients a bit at a time and continue beating until smooth and fluffy. Do not overbeat or you will lose some of the fluffiness.
Scoop the cookie dough onto the parchment. Crease with a fork if desired.
Bake for 10-12 minutes at 350 degrees. Cool on cooling rack.
Yield: 12 cookies
Prep Time: 00 hrs. 15 mins.
Cook time: 00 hrs. 12 mins.
Total time: 27 mins.

Sauce Vegan Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

One Pot Chickpea Tiki Masala









Ingredients:

2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 medium onion, diced (approx. 1 and 1/2 cup)
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
2 jalapeños, cored and finely chopped
4-inches fresh ginger, minced (approx. 2 tablespoons)
4 garlic cloves, minced (approx. 2 tablespoons)
1 teaspoon garam masala
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon curry powder
1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika (or regular paprika)
pinch cayenne (optional)
3 tablespoons tomato paste
2 (15-ounce) cans diced fire roasted tomatoes*
1 cup vegetable broth
1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
3/4 cup unsweetened coconut milk

brown basmati rice, plain dairy-free yogurt, fresh cilantro and warm naan for serving

Directions:

In a large pot, warm the oil over medium heat. Add the onion and the salt, stir and cook for 3 minutes. Add the jalapeño, ginger, and garlic then cook for 2 minutes. Lastly, add the spices (garam masala, cumin, curry, paprika, cayenne) and the tomato paste then stir together and cook for 2 more minutes.

Pour the cans of diced tomatoes with their juices and 1 cup vegetable broth into the pot. Bring to a boil and cook for 10 minutes, stirring intermittently.

Reduce heat to a simmer then stir in the coconut milk and chickpeas. Cook until heated through. Serve warm with brown basmati rice, fresh cilantro, plain yogurt and naan. Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.

Sauce: One Pot Chickpea Tiki Masala - Making Thyme for Health


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Winter One-Pot Lentils and Rice

Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 40 mins
Serves: 4









Ingredients

Sauté ingredients
1 tablespoon oil
½ cup chopped onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
Pressure cooker ingredients
3½ cups water
1½ cups uncooked brown rice
1 cup uncooked brown lentils
1 cup peeled and diced rutabaga, turnip,or potato
2-inch sprig fresh rosemary
1 tablespoon dried marjoram or thyme
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions
For the sauté, use the sauté setting over normal, or medium heat, and heat the oil or broth. Add the onion and sauté until transparent, 5 minutes. Then add the garlic and sauté a minute more.
For the pressure cooker, add the water, brown rice, lentils, rutabaga, rosemary and marjoram to the onion mixture and stir to combine.
Put the lid on and make sure that the vent is sealed. Cook on manual setting at high pressure and set for 23 minutes.
Let the pressure release naturally. Season with salt and pepper before serving and add more marjoram and ground rosemary as needed

Sauce: Winter One-Pot Lentils and Rice


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Whole food energy bars









Yield: 16 bars

Ingredients:
3/4 cup pumpkin seeds
3/4 cup almonds
1/2 cup sesame seeds
1/2 cup oat flour
1/3 cup hemp seeds
2 tablespoons chia seeds
1/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 cup brown rice syrup
1/4 cup pure maple syrup
3 tablespoons blackstrap molasses
1/2 cup dried cherries (optional)

Directions:
1) Preheat the oven to 350F and line an 8x8-inch square baking pan with parchment paper so it hangs over two sides.

2) In a food processor combine the pumpkin seeds and almonds and process into a coarse meal. Add the sesame seeds, oat flour, hemp seeds, chia seeds, and baking soda and pulse a few times to combine.

3) In a large bowl, stir together the brown rice syrup, maple syrup and molasses. Add the seed mixture and stir until fully combined. It should be thick and sticky. Fold in the dried cherries, if using. Transfer the mixture to the prepared pan and press to flatten. To smooth out the top, it's easier if you place a piece of plastic wrap on top and use a spatula or small roller to press and smooth out the mixture. Remove and discard the plastic wrap. 
Bake for 20 minutes. Allow to cool completely before cutting into bars or squares.









sauce A Dash of Compassion » Whole food energy bars


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Korean Tempeh Shiitake Bowl - vegan









serves 4

Ingredients

1 cup uncooked basmati rice
2 cups water
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
8 ounces tempeh 1/2-inch cubed
1/2 tablespoon toasted sesame oil
1/2 cup slivered red onion
1 sliced red jalapeno optional
3.2 ounces shiitake mushrooms large chop
2 cups hearty greens, chopped/packed firmly i.e. kale, collards, bok choy, etc.
7 oz packet Saffron Road Korean Stir Fry Simmer Sauce
1 cup Vegan Korean kimchi
1 teaspoon black sesame seeds

















Instructions

In a pot, or rice cooker, place rice, water and rice vinegar. Bring to a boil, then adjust heat to a simmer. Cook with lid on for 16-20 minutes.
In a saute pan over medium heat, place cubed tempeh. Line pan with 1/2-inch of water, and cover with a lid. Steam tempeh for 10 minutes.
When the tempeh is done, drain water and place tempeh in a bowl to the side. Place sesame oil in the pan, warming it over medium heat. Once hot, add onions and jalapeño, and saute until onions become translucent.
Add tempeh, and shiitake mushrooms to the pan, cooking over medium heat and browning the tempeh. Cook until mushrooms have reduced in size. Add sauce packet to pan (reserving 1/4 cup for drizzling), adjusting heat to low. Simmer for 5-7 minutes.
While tempeh mushroom mixture is simmering, steam greens over the rice (whether using a stacked rice cooker, or an in-pot colander), until soft, and vibrant green. Do not over cook.
Once everything is done, fluff rice with a wooden spoon and divide it between 4 bowls. Next, divide greens, kimchi and tempeh mixture between bowls. Top with black sesame seeds and additional drizzle of Korean Stir Fry Sauce, if you would like. Serve while hot and enjoy!

Vegan Korean Tempeh Shiitake Bowl - Vegan Yack Attack


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

cyclelicious said:


> Jackfruit has been identified as one of the hottest food trends for 2017!
> 
> I spotted some in chinatown, yesterday in Toronto. I'm not sure that I have ever tried this interesting looking fruit! So I did some digging to learn more.
> 
> ...


My wife made pulled "fake-pork" bbq sandwiches with Jackfruit the other day. The texture was very similar but the tastes, of course, was better! I don't usually eat imitation vegan dishes but this was outstanding!


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Jackfruit seems difficult to come by where I live. I've been making "pulled pork" with oyster mushrooms though!









Ingredients

1 tablespoon grapeseed oil
2 pounds oyster mushrooms shredded/pulled into strips
2 medium yellow onions sliced
4 jalapeno peppers seeded and sliced
1 cup BBQ sauce make sure it's vegan
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/2 tablespoon thyme dry
1/4 tablespoon garlic powder

Instructions

1. Heat up oil in large cast iron pan (or pot) and saute onions and peppers for about 7 minutes on medium heat until some browning occurs.

2. Stir in pulled mushrooms until they are well mixed in with the peppers and onions. You might need to do this in a couple phases depending on the size of your pot.

3. Add barbecue sauce, apple cider vinegar, chili powder, thyme and garlic powder.

4. Stir all ingredients together and cook for about 20 minutes over medium-low heat stirring occasionally. You can keep them like this for even longer if you need/want to.

5. Serve on a soft bun (I used sourdough rolls from the far mar). if you want you can butter the inside of the bun for some extra decadence and you can also add sandwich pickles if that tickles your fancy

Recipe: Vegan Pulled Pork Sandwich Recipe - Vegetarian Dude


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ That looks like BACON!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ That looks like BACON!


If it encourages more people to eat more plant based ...:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy baked tofu nuggets (vegan and gluten-free)

















Prep: 5min Cook: 30 min

INGREDIENTS
1 14 oz. block extra-firm tofu
½ c unsweetened almond milk
¼ c almond meal (almond meal flour)https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...&linkId=f782794eddbcbdcf991c3e8bbeb11fac&th=1
¼ c cornmeal
2 Tbsp nutritional yeast
½ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp sea salt

















INSTRUCTIONS
Drain tofu and slice in half lengthwise. Press tofu between two plates with weight on top for at least 30 minutes. Drain excess water and slice into cubes.
Pre-heat oven to 425 degrees F. Place parchment paper or spray a large baking sheet.
Place almond milk in one bowl and all other ingredients in another bowl.
Dredge tofu in almond milk then breading and place on prepared baking sheet.
Bake 30 minutes, tossing halfway through. Enjoy!

NOTES
Tofu will last in fridge about one week.

Preparation time does not include time to press tofu (30 minutes). You can do this the night or morning before cooking as well.

sauce:Crispy Baked Tofu Nuggets (vegan and gluten-free) - Karl Cooks


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Dijon Roasted Brussels Sprouts









Serves 6

What You Need:

2 teaspoons olive oil
1 teaspoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
3 tablespoons agave nectar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
4 cups Brussels sprouts, ends trimmed and sliced in half length-wise

What You Do:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees and lightly grease a baking sheet. 
In a small bowl, whisk together oil, garlic, Dijon mustard, agave, salt, and pepper. 
In a medium bowl, toss Brussels sprouts with marinade.
Place Brussels sprouts in a single layer on baking sheet and roast for 25 to 30 minutes until leaves are crispy and sprouts are golden brown. Serve immediately.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Spicy Tofu With Pickled Shiitake Mushrooms









Ingredients

4 SERVINGS
6 ounces shiitake mushrooms, stems removed, caps thinly sliced
⅓ cup sugar
½ cup plus 5 teaspoons soy sauce
½ cup plus 5 teaspoons unseasoned rice vinegar
1½ cups short-grain brown or white sushi rice
Kosher salt
2 tablespoons dried wakame (seaweed)
5 teaspoons spicy black bean paste
1 tablespoon maple syrup
1½ teaspoons toasted sesame oil
1 14-ounce package firm tofu, drained, patted dry, cut into ¾-inch pieces
3 scallions, thinly sliced on a diagonal
¼ cup coarsely chopped unsalted, roasted, skin-on peanuts

Preparation

Bring mushrooms, sugar, ½ cup soy sauce, ½ cup vinegar, and 1 cup water to a simmer in a small saucepan over medium-high heat and cook, stirring occasionally, until sugar is dissolved, about 5 minutes. Transfer mushrooms to a medium bowl with a slotted spoon. Let brine cool, then pour over mushrooms. Cover and chill at least 1 hour.

Meanwhile, rinse rice until water runs clear (this removes surface starch and keeps rice from getting gummy). Combine rice and 2 cups water in a medium saucepan, season with salt, and let sit 30 minutes.
Bring rice to a boil. Reduce heat to low, cover, and cook until tender, 30-35 minutes (you can also use a rice cooker). Remove from heat and let sit, covered, 15 minutes; fluff with a fork. Keep warm.

Soak wakame in ½ cup cold water in a small bowl until softened, 6-8 minutes. Drain and mix in a clean small bowl with black bean paste, maple syrup, oil, remaining 5 tsp. soy sauce, and remaining 5 tsp. vinegar. Add tofu to spicy black bean shoyu, season with salt, and gently toss. Let sit 10 minutes to let flavors meld. Taste and season with more salt if needed.

Divide rice among bowls and spoon tofu mixture on top of rice. Arrange drained pickled shiitake mushrooms, scallions, peanuts, , if using, around tofu mixture.

Do Ahead: Mushrooms can be pickled 5 days ahead. Keep chilled.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Avocado and Chickpea Mash :


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you know that the top three bestselling cookbooks in Canada in 2016, according to the Toronto Star, were vegan cookbooks? Oh She Glows Everyday, The Oh She Glows Cookbook, and Thug Kitchen were the top three bestselling cookbooks, and Dr. Michael Greger's How Not to Die was also listed as the number three bestselling book in Canada under the Health and Fitness Category.

















https://www.thestar.com/entertainment/books/2016/12/31/canadas-bestselling-books-of-2016.html


----------



## tincan (Mar 21, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Avocado and Chickpea Mash :


Your posts always make me hungry!:thumbsup: Keep posting pics of yummy food.


----------



## Jl1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

*Delicious Hearty Gumbo Hot Pot*

Here is a wonderful vegan recipe to try

Gumbo Hot Pot

Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook time: 20 minutes
Total time: 25 minutes
Yield: 3-4 servings
Ingredients

2 tablespoons vegan butter
1/4 cup unbleached wheat flour, divided
1/4 cup white wine
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoon garlic paste
1/2 stalk fennel, thinly sliced
1 bunch radishes, chopped (without greens)
1/3 cup filtered water
1/4 cup tomato sauce
1 1/2 cups canned or pre-cooked mixed beans
1 cup vegan beef chunks
Directions

1. Melt butter in large saucepan over medium-high heat, then whisk in 2 tablespoons wheat flour to create a roux.

2. Add wine, salt, pepper, and garlic, mixing thoroughly.

3. Add fennel and radishes plus water, then allow veggies to simmer on medium heat for about 10 minutes, until tender.

4. Add tomato sauce and remaining 2 tablespoons of flour to thicken.

5. Stir in beans and veggie meat.

6. Cover and cook for about 5 minutes more.

Vegan Creole Recipes: Hearty Gumbo Hot Pot - Peaceful Dumpling |Peaceful Dumpling


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Flourless Raspberry Thumbprint cookies









Ingredients

For the raspberry chia jam (can be made ahead of time, you'll have plenty leftover):

2 cups frozen raspberries

2 tablespoon chia seeds

3 tablespoons pure maple syrup

1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

For the cookies:

1 tablespoon ground flax + 3 tablespoons water

2 cups almond flour

1/3 cup coconut sugar (or brown sugar)

1/2 teaspoon baking soda

¼ teaspoon sea salt

2 tablespoon coconut oil, not melted

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1 teaspoon almond extract

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a Silipat (if you just have a cookie sheet, spray very well with cooking spray).

Stir together raspberries, chia seeds, and maple syrup in a medium pot over low heat. Bring to a gentle boil before and simmer, uncovered, for about 10 minutes (stirring frequently) until mixture thickens. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla extract. Pour into a bowl and place in freezer to cool.

In a small bowl, stir together flax and water to make a "flax egg." Set aside to set for 5 minutes

Place the almond flour, coconut sugar, baking soda, salt, in a large bowl, stirring to combine.

Add the flax egg, coconut oil, vanilla extract, and almond extract, stirring to combine. You should have smooth dough that's slightly sticky and easy to form into balls.

Scoop the dough into one inch balls. Place two inches apart on prepared baking sheet and gently flatten cookies with hands (they won't spread much while baking.) Use your thumb to make a small indentation in each cookie. Fill each cookies 1/2 tsp chia jam.

Bake for 11 minutes. Allow cookies to cool on the pan for 10 minutes before transferring to a rack to cool completely.









Sauce:
Flourless Raspberry Thumbprint Cookies (Vegan + Paleo) | Hummusapien


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

How to make a smoothie









The Perfect Smoothie Formula
(makes 2 smoothies)

1 soft fruit
2 small handfuls frozen or fresh fruit
2-4 tablespoons protein powder
2 tablespoons binder
1.5 tablespoons oil
1.5 cups liquid
1 tablespoon sweetener (optional, less or more as needed)
optional superfoods, greens, and other ingredients
6 ice cubes (omit if soft fruit is frozen)
Select one or more ingredients of each type below and add to blender in specified proportions. Blend until smooth.

Recommended Soft Fruits

Banana
Avocado
(If you have a high-speed blender that can puree, say, a whole apple or carrot without leaving any chunks behind, then the puree of almost any fruit or vegetable can act as your soft fruit.)

Recommended Frozen or Fresh Fruits

Strawberries (you can leave the greens on if you have a powerful blender)
Blueberries
Blackberries
Raspberries
Peaches
Mango
Pineapple
Recommended Protein Powders

Hemp
Sprouted brown rice (tastes chalkier than hemp, but packs more protein per dollar)
Pea
Vega Sport (combines all three for complete amino acid profile)
Lifetime Life's Basic's Plant Protein (an affordable hemp, rice, pea, and chia protein blend)
(Soy and whey are higher-protein, generally cheaper options, but for a variety of reasons I don't recommend either for long-term use.)

Recommended Binders

Ground flaxseed
Almond butter or any nut butter
Soaked raw almonds (soak for several hours and rinse before using)
Rolled oats, whole or ground
Udo's Wholesome Fast Food
Recommended Oils

Flaxseed oil
Udo's Blend or other EFA blend
Hemp oil
Coconut oil
Almond, macadamia, or other nut oil
Recommended Liquids (unsweetened)

Water (my favorite)
Almond milk or other nut milk
Hemp milk
Brewed tea
Recommended Sweeteners

Honey (not technically vegan)
Agave nectar (high in fructose, so choose this only before workouts)
Stevia (sugar-free natural sweetener, the amount needed will vary by brand)
Optional Superfoods, Greens and Other Ingredients

Cacao nibs (1-2 tablespoons)
Carob chips (1-2 tablespoons)
Ground organic cinnamon (1-2 teaspoons)
Chia seeds, whole or ground (1-2 tablespoons)
Greens powder (1-2 teaspoons)
Whole spinach leaves (1-2 handfuls)
Maca powder (1-2 teaspoons)
Jalapeno pepper, seeds and stem removed (one small pepper)
Ground cayenne pepper (small pinch)
Sea salt (pinch)
Lemon or lime juice (1 tablespoon)

Sauce: How to Make a Smoothie


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For St Paddy's day!

Irish White Bean and Cabbage Stew









Ingredients
1 large onion chopped
3 ribs celery chopped
2-3 cloves garlic minced
1/2 head cabbage chopped
4 carrots sliced
1-1 1/2 pounds potatoes cut in large dice
1/3 cup pearled barley optional or substitute with gluten-free grain
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds
1/2 teaspoon rosemary crushed
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
6-8 cups vegetable broth
3 cups cooked great northern beans (2 cans, drained)
1 14 1/2-ounce can diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
salt to taste

Instructions

Crock Pot: Place the vegetables, seasonings, and barley into a large (at least 5 quart) slow cooker. Add enough vegetable broth to just cover the vegetables (start with 6 cups and add more as needed). Cover and cook on low heat for 7 hours. Add beans, tomatoes, parsley, and salt to taste. Check seasonings and add more herbs if necessary. Cover and cook for another hour.

Stovetop: Place vegetables, seasonings, barley, and broth into a large stockpot. Cover and simmer until vegetables are tender, about 45 minutes. Add remaining ingredients, check seasonings, and add more herbs if necessary. Simmer uncovered for at least 15 minutes before serving.

Nutrition Facts

Amount Per Serving	(1 serving)
Calories 254 Calories from Fat 9
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 1g 2%
Total Carbohydrates 52g 17%
Dietary Fiber 12g 48%
Protein 12g 24%


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Moroccan Tagine Cake!

Try this absolutely delicious and unique tagine cake next time you need to impress someone!
Here's how you can make it at home...

Ingredients

1 Flat bread
2 containers hummus
1 jar sun-dried tomatoes
1 zucchini (cut in to slices & griddled)
1 small jar olive tapenade
1 small jar baba ganoush
2 cups couscous (cooked)
1 eggplant (cut into slices & griddled) 
1 jar roast red peppers
1 jar artichokes
1/3 butternut squash (cut into slices)
1/4 cup dried apricots (cut into 1/4's)
Handful of green beans (cooked)
Small handful of flaked almonds
Harissa paste

Falafel
1 tin chickpeas 
1/2 red onion 
1 clove garlic
1 small bunch parsley 
1 small bunch cilantro
1 tsp cumin
1 tbsp harissa paste 
Pinch of salt
1/4 cup plain flour

Method:
1. Griddle all the vegetables & roast the butternut squash slices.
2. Cut the flatbread to the shape of the cake tin.
3. Cover the bread with a thin layer of hummus.
4. Add some Harissa Paste, sun dried tomatoes, olive tapenade & zucchini in a decorative fashion.
5. Add a layer of cooked couscous.
6. Add a layer of eggplant, zucchini, olive tapenade, roast peppers, artichoke & push it down with the back of a spoon.
7. Add the butternut squash & some baba ganoush.
8. Add a layer of couscous & top with green beans, eggplant, apricot & almonds.
9. Put all the falafel ingredients in a blender & whizz them up into a paste.
10. Cover the top of the cake with the paste.
11. Bake at 200°C (392°F) for 20 minutes.
12. Take the cake out of the oven & decorate - get as creative as you can!


----------



## Jl1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

Vegan Tomato Mushroom Avocado Quiche

Ingredients

1 package silken tofu
1 cup dry polenta
1/4 cup water
3/4 tsp (plus more to taste) salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp coriander
1/4 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp turmeric
cayenne dash
1 tsp agave
to taste fresh black pepper
1/4 avocado
1 plum tomato, sliced
2 shiitake mushrooms, sliced
3 tbsp nutritional yeast
to coat the pan Olive oil
Directions

1. Heat oven to 350* F. 
2. Blend the tofu, polenta, spices, agave, water, and salt in a blender. Once done, do a taste test and adjust salt to taste. 
3. Add a few drops of oil to your cast iron skillet and spread it around. I used very little and there was no sticking-but you might need more with a pan of different material. Pour the tofu mixture and pat down. 
4. Add tomato and shittake slices in an arrangement most pleasing to your eye  and bake in the oven for 30-35 mins.
5. Take out of the oven and add avocado slices, and bake for another 5-10 minutes until edges are golden brown and pulling away from the sides.

Full Recipe: Healthy Lunch: Vegan Tomato Mushroom Avocado Quiche - Peaceful Dumpling |Peaceful Dumpling


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

That dish looks delish!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Just in time for St Patrick's Day 









Vegan Irish Stout Stew

Serves 8

What You Need:

For the stew:
1 ounce dried porcini mushrooms
3 cups vegetable broth
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion, diced
1¼ teaspoons salt, plus a pinch
4 garlic cloves, minced
8 ounces cremini mushrooms, thinly sliced
2 celery ribs, thinly sliced
2 teaspoons dried thyme
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
8 ounces carrots, peeled and cut into thin half-moons
1¼ cups stout beer
2 tablespoons tomato paste
Freshly ground black pepper
⅓ cup all-purpose flour
1 cup cold water
2 (15-ounce) cans kidney beans, rinsed and drained

For the biscuits:
1½ cups all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup leftover mashed potatoes
½ cup cold water
3 tablespoons olive oil
Chopped fresh parsley, for garnish

What You Do:

1. For the stew, place porcinis in a large bowl (if porcinis are large, tear into bite-size pieces). Bring vegetable broth to a boil in a saucepan and pour over porcinis. Cover bowl with a plate to soften porcinis.

2. Preheat a Dutch oven over medium heat. Heat oil, and then sauté onion and a pinch of salt for six minutes (or until translucent). Add garlic and cook until fragrant (approximately one minute).

3. Add sliced cremini mushrooms, celery, thyme, and rosemary, and sauté until mushrooms release their moisture and brown slightly (approximately five minutes). Add carrots, stout, tomato paste, remaining 1¼ teaspoons salt, and black pepper, and bring to a boil. The liquid should reduce in approximately three minutes.

4. Add porcinis and vegetable broth, cover, and bring to a full boil to soften porcinis. In a measuring cup, whisk flour into cold water with a fork until no lumps are left. Slowly add slurry to pot, mixing well as you go. Let soup thicken for five minutes.

5. Add kidney beans, turn off heat, and cover pot to keep soup warm.

6. For the biscuits, preheat oven to 425 degrees. In a large mixing bowl, sift flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt. In a separate bowl, use a fork to mix mashed potatoes, water, and olive oil. Mixture should be very loose and mushy.

7. Make a well in center of flour, and add potato mixture. Mix with fork until a stiff dough starts to form, then turn out dough onto a clean surface and knead a few times to smoothen.

8. Flatten dough into a disk that is two inches smaller than the pot with the stew in it. Cut disk like a tic-tac-toe board into nine pieces and arrange on top of cooked stew.

9. Bake uncovered until the biscuits are lightly browned on top and the stew bubbles thickly around them (approximately 20 minutes). Let stew sit for 15 minutes, then garnish with parsley and serve.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Buddha Bowl

Delicious and packed with healthy plant-based nutrients! Enjoy!






1 clove garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon chopped ginger
1 pinch of salt
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
1 tablespoon maple syrup 
2 tablespoons sesame tahini 
1 diced sweet potato
2 dried figs, sliced
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
salt

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350˚F (175˚C).
2. In a mortar place garlic and ginger, add a pinch of salt and ground. (If you don't have a mortar grind all the dressing ingredients in a blender).
3. Add the soy sauce, lemon juice, vegetable oil, maple syrup and sesame tahini. Blend.
4. In a baking dish place the sweet potato, dried figs, oil and salt, stir and bake for 30 minutes.
5. Serve in a bowl with brown rice and garnish with vinaigrette, avocado, green onion and grated carrot


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Treat Your Veggies Like Meat











> The best cooking tip I've been lucky enough to ever receive came from a pastry chef, who has been a nearly life-long vegetarian. Strangely, this technique involves meat and not dessert.
> 
> I was eating dinner at her home, which included the most delicious roasted vegetables; I asked how she does it. Her elegant answer: "I've never understood why people don't treat vegetables like meat." After prodding for elaboration, I got the secret: get your pan screaming hot before adding anything to it.
> 
> ...


Sauce: Treat Your Veggies Like Meat - Mark Bittman


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

One Pan Mexican Quinoa









Ingredients:

•1 tablespoon olive oil
•2 cloves garlic, minced
•1 jalapeno, minced (optional)
•1 cup quinoa
•1 cup vegetable broth
•1 (15-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
•1 (14.5 oz) can fire-roasted diced tomatoes
•1 cup corn kernels, frozen, canned or roasted
•1 teaspoon chili powder
•1/2 teaspoon cumin
•Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
•1 avocado, halved, seeded, peeled and diced
•Juice of 1 lime
•2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves (optional)

Directions:

1.Heat olive oil in a large skillet over medium high heat. Add garlic and jalapeno, and cook, stirring frequently, until fragrant, about 1 minute.
2.Stir in quinoa, vegetable broth, beans, tomatoes, corn, chili powder and cumin; season with salt and pepper, to taste. Bring to a boil; cover, reduce heat and simmer until quinoa is cooked through, about 20 minutes. Stir in avocado, lime juice and cilantro.
3.Serve immediately

Nutrition Facts:
Servings Per Container 4
Amount Per Serving Calories 401.8
Calories from Fat 130.5
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 14.5g22%
Saturated Fat 2.1g11%
Trans Fat 0g
Cholesterol 0mg0%
Sodium 262.6mg11%
Total Carbohydrate 57.2g19%
Dietary Fiber 13.7g55%
Sugars 1.7g
Protein 15.2g30%

sauce: One Pan Mexican Quinoa - Damn Delicious


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^^^ what's making the carbs so high?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chazpat said:


> ^^^ what's making the carbs so high?


Really good question. I'm checking with one of the hospital nutritionists and see if I can get an answer


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I checked with my program nutritionist and I revisited the link. She pointed out that corn was one of the carb sources. I could not post the table as a pic:


So here is the correct break down

Total Fat 14.5g 22%
Saturated Fat 2.1g 11%
Trans Fat 0g

Cholesterol 0mg 0%

Sodium 262.6mg 11%
Total Carbohydrate 57.2g 19%
Dietary Fiber 13.7g 55%


Sugars 1.7g
Protein 15.2g 30%

Hope this makes more sense.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yum! That looks worthy. For me though, more fire. I would add Chipotle peppers. Chipotle peppers are a dry, smoked jalapeno pepper. They are most commonly made from red jalapenos. They are added to any dish that needs a smoky flavor with a little kick.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> I checked with my program nutritionist and I revisited the link. She pointed out that corn was one of the carb sources. I could not post the table as a pic:
> 
> So here is the correct break down
> 
> ...


Thanks, Judy. I know beans are surprisingly high in carbs as well. My blood sugar is too high but I struggle with getting enough calories without eating a lot of carbs. I cut way back last year and my weight plunged lower than I want it to, I don't want to lose any weight, just the high blood sugar.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Red Lentil Sambar









Prep Time 20 minutes
Cook Time 1 hour
Total Time 1 hour 20 minutes
Servings 6

Ingredients:

1 cup red lentils
3 1/2 cups water
2 tablespoons cold-pressed canola oil [I used 1/8 tsp.]
1 teaspoon black mustard seeds
1 onion chopped
4 garlic cloves minced
2 hot green chiles seeded and minced
1 teaspoon grated ginger
1 14.5-ounce can diced tomatoes drained
2 teaspoons sambar powder
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/4 teaspoon cayenne
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon Garam Masala
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped cauliflower
1 cup green beans cut into 1-inch pieces
1 cup diced eggplant
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped cilantro

Instructions


Combine the lentils and water in a pot and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium, cover, and simmer until soft, 30 minutes. Set aside, do not drain.
Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the mustard seeds. When they begin to pop, add the onion, garlic, chiles, and ginger and cook until softened, 5 minutes. Stir in the tomatoes and cook 2 minutes. Stir in the sambar powder, coriander, cayenne, cumin, salt, and garam masala. Add the carrots, cauliflower, green beans, and eggplant. Cover and cook for 5 minutes to soften.
Add the vegetable mixture to the reserved lentils, cover, and simmer until the vegetables are soft, 20 minutes. Add the lemon juice and cilantro and cook 5 minutes longer.

Sauce Red Lentil Sambar from Vegan Fire and Spice | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What is an Orange?



> The world of citrus fruit is an incestuous one.
> I had long wondered what the difference is between a mandarin, clementine, satsuma and tangerine. It turns out that the answer is: 'bad question'; clementines, satsumas and tangerines are all varieties of mandarin. Looking a little further into the convoluted family tree of the citrus fruit reveals a pretty complicated soap opera style mess of relationships, with most of the common fruits we enjoy being hybrids of other, more unusual ones.













> To try and make sense of the mess I made the above 'Citrus venn diagram' to try and illustrate the relationships between fruit. Each circle represents a variety of citrus and those contained where others overlap signify hybrids of the two.
> 
> For example: a grapefruit is a cross between a pomelo and an orange (which is itself a cross between a pomelo and a mandarin).
> 
> It's a rough representation, I'm not making any distinction between species and cultivars (or even a sub-genus like papeda) but at least I finally understand how mandarins, clementines, satsumas and tangerines all relate to each other. There are many more hybrids out there, but I tried to include only the more common varieties. In fact the ongoing search for a better citrus seems to be an important scientific endeavour, there is even a research centre dedicated to the exploration of citrus located, of course, in Florida.


Sauce: What is an orange? - Cut squash


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Red Lentil Sambar
> 
> View attachment 1129274
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

These look awesome. I have eaten vegan hot cross buns and I am certain these would be tasty. These do take time to make but nothing beats homemade 

















Prep Time
1 hrs 45 mins

Cook Time
20 mins

Total Time
2 hr 5 mins

Serves: 12
Calories: 250 kcal

*Ingredients*

*Dough*
2 1/4 tsp yeast
1 tsp sugar
1/2 cup lukewarm water
3/4 cup room temperature/lukewarm unsweetened non-dairy milk
1/3 cup oil
3/4 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground nutmeg
1/4 cup sugar
1 tbsp orange zest
1 tbsp lemon zest
3 1/2 - 4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup raisins
1/4 cup dried currants (see note below)
Vegan "Egg" Wash
2 tbsp unsweetened non-dairy milk
1 tbsp pure maple syrup

*Icing*
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
2 1/2 tsp unsweetened non-dairy milk

*Instructions*
In your stand mixer bowl, add the yeast, 1 tsp of sugar, and lukewarm water. Let stand for a few minutes.
When the yeast has foamed up, add the room temperature/lukewarm milk, oil, salt, ground cinnamon, ground nutmeg, sugar, orange zest, lemon zest, and 1 cup of flour. Mix with a spoon to combine.
Put stand mixer bowl in place, add 2 more cups of flour and using the dough hook, set the mixer to knead.
If the dough is sticky, add flour 1/2 cup at a time.
Let mixer knead dough for about 4 minutes and until it is no longer sticky. In the last minute of mixing, add the raisins and currants to incorporate them.
Lightly oil the inside of a medium-sized bowl.
Remove dough from mixer bowl and place into the oiled bowl. Cover the bowl with a towel and let it sit in a warm spot until it has doubled in size, about 1 hour.
Line an 11" x 13" pan with parchment paper. Allow an overhang on each side so they can be easily removed from the pan when done.
After the hour has passed, punch the dough down and knead for a few seconds to get rid of any air pockets.
Separate the dough into 12 equal sized pieces. 
Roll each piece into a ball and place each one into the parchment lined pan. It's OK if they are close together.
Cover with a towel and place in a warm spot. Let rise for 30 minutes. Preheat oven to 375°F.
Make the vegan "egg" wash...
Mix the unsweetened non-dairy milk and the maple syrup together.
After the rolls have rested, using a pastry brush, brush the vegan egg wash over each bun.
Bake for about 20 minutes or until they are golden brown.
Remove from oven and let sit for a few minutes in pan.
Remove buns using parchment paper overhang as handles and place onto a cooling rack. The buns will have joined together while rising/baking. Do not separate them yet.
While cooling, make the icing...
Add the powdered sugar, vanilla, and unsweetened non-dairy milk to a small bowl. Mix well until it has all combined to form a thick icing. Place into a piping bag with a very small tip or a small ziplock bag. If using a ziplock bag, snip off one of the bottom corners.

Once the buns have cooled, pipe the icing onto the buns to make the crosses. (3 horizontal lines and 4 vertical lines)

*Recipe Notes*

If you don't have currants, replace them with more raisins or if you don't want to add more raisins, omit the currants.
Wait until the buns have fully cooled to add the icing crosses on top or the icing will melt.
Store in an airtight container for a few days. If you know you will not be able use up all of them within a few days, only put the icing crosses on the ones you know will be eaten quickly. If you add the icing too far in advance and then store, the icing will melt and soak into the buns.
Buns will stay fresh for up to 3 days.
Calorie count is with icing.

Sauce: https://delightfuladventures.com/vegan-hot-cross-buns/


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry.. put this in the wrong thread.. Will move to the correct one.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gordon Ramsay' Vegetarian Lunch. (Good ideas. note: you can substitute dairy ingredients to make this vegan)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spring detox cauliflower salad*









Prep Time: 20 minutes Cook Time: 20 minutes
Serves 4
Calories Per Serving: 463

INGREDIENTS

*Cauli Salad:*

1 14-ounce can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
chili powder, salt, and pepper
1 head cauliflower, cut into florets
1 apple, sliced thin
1 shallot, sliced thin
a handful of parsley and mint, chopped
2 firm avocados, cut into chunks

*Jar Dressing:*

2 tablespoons grainy mustard
2 tablespoons maple syrup or Agave
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup water
juice and zest of one lime
salt and pepper, to taste

*INSTRUCTIONS*

Chickpeas: Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Place chickpeas on a baking sheet lined with parchment. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with chili powder, salt, and pepper to taste. Roast for 20-30 minutes until crispy and browned.
Cauliflower Prep: Working in batches, run the cauliflower florets through a food processor until you get "rice" - it should take about 20-30 pulses.
Dressing: Shake up all the ingredients in a jar, or whisk together. Taste and adjust.
Assembly: Toss everything together. That's it!

*NOTES*

Reserve a few chickpeas and herbs to top the salad, just to make it pretty.

This salad doesn't last long once tossed together, so if you're prepping in advance, keep everything separate.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

my caturday lunch









Organic quinoa, house-made hummus, roasted cauliflower, za'atar salsa, carrots, cabbage, beets, mint, pomegranate, organic greens, radish,
sesame seeds, seed flatbread with lemon tahini sauce... omg it was good!

Then we did a big walk in Kensington market ...and spotted a pair of Rockabillies









And I did my best gangsta pose.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

With spring-time comes rhubarb, scapes, fiddleheads and those lovely long stems of asparagus. Just in case you needed some asparagus inspiration

Simple Grilled Asparagus









Serves 4 
Prep and cook time 10 minutes

INGREDIENTS

1 pound asparagus, trimmed and peeled (if desired)
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 lemon (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Toss asparagus with 2 tablespoons olive oil, salt, and pepper. 
Place over a grill preheated to high heat and cook, turning occasionally, until well-charred and tender, 5 to 8 minutes. 
If desired, cut lemon in half and place cut side down on grill until charred, about 3 minutes. 
Transfer asparagus to a large plate, drizzle with remaining olive oil, sprinkle with lemon (if desired), and serve immediately.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sichuan-Style Asparagus and Tofu Salad









Serves: 4-6
Prep and cook time 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS

For the Sauce:
4 to 8 whole hot Chinese dried red peppers (or arbol chilies), stems removed
2 teaspoons Sichuan peppercorns
1/4 cup vegetable or canola oil
3 tablespoons Chinkiang vinegar (or a mixture of 2 tablespoons rice vinegar and 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon minced fresh garlic (about 3 medium cloves)
1 tablespoon toasted sesame seeds

For the Salad:
Kosher salt
1 pound thin asparagus stalks, ends trimmed, cut into 2-inch pieces
10 ounces extra-firm plain, smoked, or five-spice tofu, cut into 2-inch matchsticks
4 scallions, sliced thinly on a sharp bias

DIRECTIONS

1. For the Sauce: Place chilies and Sichuan peppercorns on a microwave-safe plate and microwave on high until toasted and aromatic, about 15 seconds. Transfer to a mortar and pestle or a food processor and crush until it's about the texture of store-bought crushed red pepper flakes. Transfer to a small saucepan.

2. Heat oil in a skillet over medium heat until shimmering. Immediately pour hot oil over chili/peppercorn mixture (it should sizzle). Let cool for 5 minutes then transfer to a medium bowl. Add sesame seeds and set aside.

3.Combine sugar, vinegar, soy sauce, and garlic in a small bowl and stir until sugar is dissolved. Add chili oil mixture. Set aside until ready to use. (Sauce can be stored in a sealed container in the fridge for up to 2 weeks).

4. For the Salad: Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add asparagus and cook, stirring occasionally, until asparagus is bright green with a tender snap, about 1 minute. Drain in a colander and rinse under cold running water until completely cooled. Transfer to a rimmed baking sheet lined with a clean kitchen towel or a double layer of paper towels and shake to dry thoroughly.

5. Combine asparagus, tofu, and scallions in a large bowl. Stir dressing and add to taste, tossing to coat vegetables. Serve immediately.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Lemongrass Coconut Noodle Soup

Absolutely packed full of flavour and texture!








PREP TIME	15 minutes
COOK TIME 25 minutes
SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS
Soup Base

1 tsp Cumin Seeds
2 tsp Coriander Seeds
3 cloves garlic
1 stalk Lemon Grass
1 inch Piece of Fresh Ginger
Juice of 1 Lime
2 Red Chillis (I used medium but you can use hotter if you like lots of spice!)
2 tsp Soy Sauce (or sub tamari for a gluten free option)

Everything Else
1 (200g) block Tofu
1 Carrot
1 Red Onion
1 Red Pepper
2 cups (170g) Mushrooms
1 (400g) can Coconut Milk
1 cups (550ml) Vegetable Broth
200 g Rice Noodles (dry weight)
1 Spring Onion
1 handful Fresh Coriander
Sesame Seeds for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS
First make the base for the soup. Peel the ginger and chop the woody part off of the lemongrass stalk. Chop everything into small chunks and place into a blender. Blend for 1 minute or until completely smooth.

Chop the tofu into 1 inch chunks and fry for 3-4 minutes on one side, then flip the pieces and cook for a further 4 minutes until golden brown. Take off the heat and set aside.

Chop the carrot, red onion and red pepper into strips that are roughly the same size. This will help them cook evenly. Heat a little oil in a large sauce pan and saute the vegetables with the blended base ingredients for 5 minutes stirring occasionally. Add the coconut milk and vegetable broth and bring to a simmer.

While the soup is simmering, place the rice noodles into a heatproof bowl and cover with just boiled water. Let sit for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes, drain.
Slice the mushrooms and fry in a small pan until golden brown. Then slice the spring onion into thin slices.

Assemble the soup by first placing some rice noodles in the bottom of a dish, then topping with some of the soup mixture, some tofu, mushrooms and fresh spring onion. Sprinkle on a few sesame seeds if desired.


----------



## Thmp Thmp (Jun 29, 2008)

Got to make this one soon. Looks awesome.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Buddhist Chef makes flautas

Instead of the usual beef or chicken, chickpeas make a high protein vegetarian alternative in this easy flautas recipe that's perfect for a busy weeknight.
Serve with your choice of guacamole or salsa on the side


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Roasted Pickle Beets









Roasting concentrates beets' flavors and brings out their sweetness. These tangy picked beets capture and preserve that flavor. For less tang and more sweet, see the Notes below.

Course Condiments
Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 50 minutes
Total Time 1 hour
Servings 6
12 cal

Ingredients

3-4 beets
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger root (may omit or substitute garlic)
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
Instructions
Preheat oven to 350 F. Wash the beets well and trim off all but about an inch of the greens. Leave the "tails" on.

Place the beets on a large sheet of aluminum foil, fold it over the top, and seal the edges. Place the package on a baking sheet and put it in the oven.

Bake for 25 minutes and turn over the foil package. Bake for 25 minutes more. Test with a sharp knife to see if the largest been is tender in the middle; if not, give them a little more time.

Once they're tender, remove the beets from the oven and allow them to cool. Cut off the tops and tails and under running water, rub off the skin. Use a knife to remove any hard-to-remove skin.

Slice the beets about 1/4-inch thick. Place them in a pint or quart canning jar.

Combine the vinegar, water, ginger root or garlic, and salt. Pour it over the beets. If it doesn't cover the beets, add a mixture of half vinegar and half water to the jar.

Refrigerate. Beets will taste best after pickling for a couple of days. They should keep, refrigerated, for at least 2 weeks. Three average sized beets make about 1 pint of pickled beets.

sauce: Roasted Pickled Beets | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cauliflower is the New Kale
View attachment 1135337




> A recent feature published by media outlet Bloomberg explored the booming popularity of cauliflower. Writer Claire Suddath points to the vegetable's familiarity and versatility-used as a bread and meat replacement-as favorable qualities driving its popularity. Suddath described a convergence of trends-"low-carb, gluten-free, and healthful eating, which often means vegetarian"-to further explain cauliflower's rise to the top.
> 
> The vegetable's meat-replacing properties were touted by chefs as a welcome addition to Meatless Mondays menus, such as the one served by New York chef Jason Weiner at his restaurant Almond. "Cauliflower is this blank slate," Weiner told Suddath. "It has the ability to take on any flavor, kind of like chicken." Weiner provided an anecdote to illustrate how much his customers love cauliflower, explaining that he once removed Buffalo Cauliflower from Almond's menu, only to re-introduce it one week later after customers complained about its absence. A special report published by restaurant industry outlet Quick Service Restaurant Magazine in March postulated that meatless eating is no longer relegated to Mondays, stating that consumers have reached an era when "a charred whole cauliflower can turn as many heads in a dining room as a sizzling, bone-in ribeye."


Bloomberg: "Cauliflower is the New Kale"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cucumber & Dill Hummus









Prep Time: ½ Hour Cooking Time: None Recipe Yield: 2 Cups (480 mL)

INGREDIENTS
½ large Greenhouse English cucumber
1 540 mL can chick peas (rinsed well and drained)
3 tbsp (45 mL) fresh chopped dill
1 clove garlic, sliced
2 tbsp (30 mL) fresh lemon juice
½ tsp (3 mL) each salt and pepper
1 tbsp (30 mL) olive oil
1 tbsp (15 mL) tahini paste

INSTRUCTIONS

Shred the cucumber and squeeze dry in a tea towel or press through a sieve to remove as much liquid as possible.
Blend all ingredients in a food processor or high powered blender until smooth for 1 minute. Scrape down sides and blend again until as smooth as you would like.
Cover and store refrigerated; best used within two days.

Serve with crackers, pita wedges or fresh veggies (cucumber rounds, pepper strips, grape or cherry tomatoes). This is an interesting change from plain hummus.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Bibimbab









Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 10 minutes
Total Time 20 minutes
Serves 2

Ingredients

6-8 baby bok choi (or bok choy) (about 1 1/2 pounds)
3 cloves garlic , chopped
1 tablespoon chopped fresh ginger
1/4 cup water
1 teaspoon dark sesame oil (or to taste)
1 tablespoon soy sauce or gluten-free tamari
1 teaspoon sugar or alternative
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry (optional)
sprinkling of toasted , crushed sesame seeds

Instructions
1. Prepare the bok choi by washing it well and chopping it into bite-sized pieces. Splash a little of the water into a wok or deep skillet, heat, and throw in the garlic and ginger. Sauté for about 3 minutes and then add the bok choi and the remaining water and stir. Cover and cook until the bok choi is bright green and tender-crisp, about 4-6 minutes.

2. Remove the cover and add the sesame oil, soy sauce, sugar, and rice wine. Stir and serve, sprinkled with toasted sesame seeds.

Gochujang (or kochu chang), a hot chili paste that's considered one of the essential seasonings in Korean dishes.

Gochujang Substitute

4-5 tbsp. red or brown miso
1 1/2 tbsp. red paprika
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
1 tbsp. sugar or alternative

Mix all ingredients together well.
To make the gochujang into the sauce for the bibimbab, you will need to add (whether you're using real gochujang or the sub):

2 tsp. sugar
2 tsp. sesame oil (or just as few drops)
1 tsp. toasted and crushed sesame seeds


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Uh...I don't think that the above recipe goes with the attached image. Unless it's only the recipe for the bok choy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Sorry I got the pics mixed... this is the correct one for the ginger garlic bokchoi bibimbap


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ah well, when I cook, it never come out looking like the picture.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Cyclelicious, are you able to grow your own veggies at all where you are? I'm currently growing:

green onions
snow peas (which I planted too late and they'll probably be done in by the heat before they produce)
green and red yard long beans
Japanese cucumbers
tomatos
okra
squash of some type
oregano - perennial around here
basil
shiso - belongs to the mint family and spreads like mint if you're not careful
myoga - which is a perennial, it's also known as Japanese Ginger
blueberries
wild blackberries
muscadines - a couple vines were here when we bought the place, they aren't trained on anything and are kind of up in the trees but I manage to get some grapes off them
And a small fig that probably won't produce for a few years - though I do sneak some off the huge, ancient fig tree that sits in front of my house but is on a rental property. 

I think we may have a Japanese eggplant or two, I've forgotten. We had one last year and it did well.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You have an awesome veg garden!

^It's true nothing grows here... 









When we bought our house, there was a small vegetable garden which yielded tomatoes, lettuce, beans, carrots, potatoes, cabbage, chives etc) but it was hard for us to maintain. The former homeowners were retirees and puttered constantly in the garden.

So the following year we grew tomatoes and herbs (basil, rosemary) in pots. It was a little less work and we had a few tomatoes at the end of season. We still have chives, some mint, wild grapes (we don't eat them but the deer wander over and munch) and blackberries.

This year we purchased a share with a local community co-op farm. Between mid -June and late October we can pick what we want. The food is organic


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This sammie!

Vegan Sandwich with Walnut Veggie Spread









Serves 4

What You Need:

For the walnut veggie spread:
1 cup walnuts
¼ cup water
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
¼ teaspoon sea salt
⅛ teaspoon black pepper
1 garlic clove, minced
2 tablespoons finely chopped sun-dried tomatoes
2 tablespoons minced red bell pepper
2 tablespoons minced carrot
¼ teaspoon dried dill

For the sandwich:
8 slices sprouted grain bread
2 cups mixed baby greens
1 cup shredded carrot
1 large tomato, sliced
1 large avocado, sliced

What You Do:

1. For the walnut spread, into a food processor, place walnuts, water, lemon juice, nutritional yeast, salt, and pepper and process until smooth. Add more water (1 tablespoon at a time) if necessary to reach the desired consistency. Transfer to bowl and stir in remaining ingredients.

2. For the sandwiches, spread each piece of bread with approximately 2 tablespoons of walnut veggie spread. Evenly distribute greens, carrots, tomatoes, and avocado slices on 4 pieces of bread, then top with remaining bread slices.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Grilling Vegetables

CHEF JOHN FRASER'S GRILLED SUMMER SQUASH AND TOFU SATAY WITH THAI SALAD

Makes 4 Servings

For the Satay:
8 wooden skewers, soaked in water for 30 minutes
2 blocks of firm tofu, each cut into 8 pieces
2 medium sized zucchini, cut into 1" rounds
2 medium sized yellow squash, cut into 1" rounds
Thread tofu, zucchini, and yellow squash on the wooden skewers. Place in a glass or metal rectangular baking dish.

For the Marinade:
2 stalks lemongrass, chopped
3 cloves garlic, crushed
1 "thumb" ginger, sliced
2 red thai chilis
1/4 cup tamari soy sauce
1/2 cup blended oil
1/2 cup palm sugar
1/2 cup mushroom broth

Place all ingredients in blender and mix until thoroughly combined. Pour marinade over skewers.

For the Peanut Sauce:
1 cup honey roasted peanuts
1/2 cup coconut milk
1/4 cup lime juice
2 tsp sesame oil
2 T tamari soy sauce

Place all ingredients in blender and process until smooth.

For the Salad:
2 cups green papaya, julienne
2 cups carrots, julienne
1 head romaine lettuce, chopped
1 cup mint leaves
1 cup basil leaves
1 cup cilantro leaves
1 cup + 2 T lime juice
2 T palm sugar
1/2 cup mushroom broth
2 T sambal
1 cup crushed peanuts
extra virgin olive oil

Combine 1 cup lime juice with 2 T brown sugar and mushroom broth. Pour over green papaya and allow to marinate for 30 minutes.
Combine 2 T lime juice and 2 T sambal and toss with julienne carrot.

Instructions:
Grill the skewers on hot grill, brushing with marinade and turning as marked. Once the squashes are tender, remove skewers from the grill and brush liberally with peanut sauce. Serve hot skewers over salad.
While the squash and tofu skewers are on the grill, strain the green papaya. Reserve the liquid.
In a large bowl combine the green papaya, carrot threads, herbs, and romaine lettuce. Dress with reserved liquid and olive oil.
Distribute the salad amongst four plates and top with two grilled skewers. Garnish with crushed peanuts and serve remaining peanut sauce on side.

Sauce: Vegetarian Grilling Tips and Recipes From Chefs - Vogue


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A cookbook and guide for flexitarian or semi plantbased diets:

https://www.dallasnews.com/life/cooking/2017/06/05/vegan-cookbook-people-still-want-eat-steak









Tofu Pad Thai
Ingredients:
8 ounces (1/4-inch-wide) rice noodles
14 ounces extra-firm tofu, cut into 3/4-inch cubes
1/3 cup cornstarch
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 shallot, minced
3 garlic cloves, minced
6 ounces (3 cups) bean sprouts
4 scallions, sliced thin on bias
Salt
1/4 cup minced fresh cilantro
2 tablespoons chopped dry-roasted peanuts
Lime wedges
For the sauce
3 tablespoons tamarind paste
3/4 cup boiling water
1/4 cup fish sauce substitute such as liquid aminos***
3 tablespoons organic sugar
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Directions:

For the sauce: Soak tamarind paste in boiling water until softened, about 10 minutes. Strain mixture through fine-mesh strainer, pressing on solids to extract as much pulp as possible; discard solids. Whisk fish sauce substitute, sugar, vinegar, oil, and cayenne into tamarind liquid.

Cover noodles with very hot tap water in large bowl and stir to separate. Let noodles soak until softened, pliable, and limp but not fully tender, about 20 minutes. Drain noodles. Meanwhile, spread tofu on paper towel-lined baking sheet and let drain for 20 minutes. Gently pat dry with paper towels.

Toss drained tofu with cornstarch in bowl, then transfer to fine-mesh strainer and shake gently to remove excess cornstarch. Heat 3 tablespoons oil in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium high heat until just smoking. Add tofu and cook, turning as needed, until crisp and browned on all sides, 12 to 15 minutes; transfer to paper towel-lined plate to drain.
Heat remaining 1 tablespoon oil in now-empty skillet over medium heat until shimmering. Add shallot and garlic and cook until lightly browned, about 2 minutes.

Whisk sauce to recombine. Add noodles and sauce to skillet, increase heat to high, and cook, tossing gently, until noodles are evenly coated, about 1 minute. Add browned tofu, bean sprouts, and scallions and cook, tossing gently, until tofu is warmed through and noodles are tender, about 2 minutes. Season with salt to taste, sprinkle with cilantro and peanuts, and serve with lime wedges.

Makes 4 servings.

*** fish sauce substitutes... there's many to choose from


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

syadasti said:


> Vegan, you could do better if you care about the environment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to me that vegan is substantially better for the environment than our current diet by 47 percent while the dairy friendly diet is better by 51 percent.

Another factor to consider is whether grazing land use is good for the environment or not. Here is a quote: "The United Nations' Food and Agriculture Organization estimates that livestock production accounts for some 2.2 billion tons of carbon dioxide equivalent greenhouse gases annually, or about 35 percent of total anthropogenic methane emissions."
I rode the Tour Divide in 2012 and was appalled by the damage that overgrazing does to the landscape state after state after state. 
Then you have feedlots that are stinky and filthy.

But perhaps the biggest factor is health of the diet. Our present diet as illustrated by the above chart ranks at the bottom and is extremely unhealthy. The cost of a unhealthy population is staggering as is illustrated by our skyrocketing diabetes problem and health care costs.

I believe that dairy is harmful. How many other species suck the tit of another species for the rest of their lives?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

richwolf said:


> It seems to me that vegan is substantially better for the environment than our current diet by 47 percent while the dairy friendly diet is better by 51 percent.
> 
> Another factor to consider is whether grazing land use is good for the environment or not. Here is a quote: "The United Nations' Food and Agriculture Organization estimates that livestock production accounts for some 2.2 billion tons of carbon dioxide equivalent greenhouse gases annually, or about 35 percent of total anthropogenic methane emissions."
> I rode the Tour Divide in 2012 and was appalled by the damage that overgrazing does to the landscape state after state after state.
> ...


Drilling down...
The study ^ is funded by W.K. Kellogg Foundation (which goes hand and hand with milk on Corn Flakes)



> Funding information
> This research was supported in part by funding from the W.K. Kellogg Foundation, grant number P3008987.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> Drilling down...
> The study ^ is funded by W.K. Kellogg Foundation (which goes hand and hand with milk on Corn Flakes)


This study and it's conclusions don't even pass the sniff test.

You can look at water use per pound produced but you also have to take into account the impact of animal methane and waste products and their impact on the environment. This Is How Much Water It Takes To Make Your Favorite Foods | HuffPost

Pretty much follow the money. Although corn flakes (which I don't eat by the way!) can be eaten with non dairy type milks.

Unfortunately science can be used in many ways, both good and bad. Like I stated earlier instead of being used to find the truth, often times it is used to muddy the waters.

I think syadasti is a dairy farmer! "wink" How much does he or she care about the environment and what are they doing about it? I didn't see him or her share any recipes here. Just to take a pot shot at vegans. We can all do better to reduce our impact and improve our health.

I love the recipes on this thread and we have tried many of them. Thanks to all.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Blueberry-Banana Bread

Using bananas instead of oil makes this fat-free banana bread extremely moist and lightly sweet, and the blueberries add a fruity surprise to every bite. 








Cuisine Vegan
Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 50 minutes
Total Time 1 hour
Servings 12
Calories 145 kcal

Ingredients
3 large over-ripe bananas
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/3 cup vanilla soymilk or apple sauce (80 ml)
1/2 cup agave nectar (120 ml)
2 cups white whole wheat flour or regular whole wheat flour (240 g)
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup blueberries (240 ml)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350F. Spray or wipe a 9×5-inch loaf pan with oil (I used a silicon loaf pan).

Mix the soymilk with 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice and let stand until it curdles. (If using apple sauce, skip this step and add the lemon juice to the bananas.)

In a large bowl, mash the bananas and add the remaining lemon juice, soymilk, and agave nectar. Stir well to combine. In a separate bowl, combine the flour, baking powder, soda, and salt. Add the dry ingredients to the banana mixture, and stir just until the mixture is well-combined. Fold in the blueberries.

Spread the mixture evenly in the prepared pan and bake until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean, about 50-60 minutes. Allow to cool before cutting into 12 slices and serving.








Nutrition Facts

Amount Per Serving (1 serving)
Calories 145 
Calories from Fat 5% 
Total Fat 0.6g 1%
Sodium 210mg 9%
Total Carbohydrates 34g 11%
Dietary Fiber 4.2g 17%
Sugars 4g
Protein 3.3g 7%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazon wants to start offering home delivered fresh groceries as a standard service all over the world

Sauce:
https://www.riseofthevegan.com/blog/amazon-to-acquire-wholefoods-for-13-7-billion


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ridiculously Easy Southwestern Coleslaw









Prep Time 10 minutes
Total Time 10 minutes
Servings 6
Calories 25 kcal

Ingredients
1/2 medium cabbage
2 carrots
1-2 hot chile peppers , thinly sliced or chopped
5-6 tablespoons salsa verde
1 1/2 tablespoons lime juice
2 tablespoons vegan mayo or lite silken tofu
1/2 teaspoon agave nectar (or other sweetener)
1/4 teaspoon cumin
salt to taste

Instructions
1)Remove and discard the core of the cabbage, and cut cabbage in half. Use a food processor fitted with a shredding disk to shred the cabbage and carrots. Place in a serving bowl along with the sliced chile pepper.

2)Whisk all remaining ingredients together until smooth. (If you're using silken tofu, you may need to blend it in a small blender or food processor.) Add the dressing to the cabbage and mix well. Add salt to taste. Cover and allow to marinate in the refrigerator for at least an hour. Check seasonings before serving and add more salsa, lime juice, cumin, or salt if necessary.









Calories 25 
Calories from Fat 4

Total Fat 0.4g 1%
Sodium 151mg 6%
Total Carbohydrates 5g 2%
Dietary Fiber 1g 4%
Protein 1.4g 3%


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Upcoming documentary narrated by Neil deGrasse Tyson
Link to the trailer:

https://www.foodevolutionmovie.com/

from NdGTyson blog:


> The Solstice Diaries - No. 3
> GMOs
> I'm still surprised by the depth and breadth of misplaced passion related to genetically modified organisms.
> I lent my voice as narrator to a feature-length documentary film "Food Evolution" that attempts to bring rationality to GMO conversations, especially as they relate to the overall safety of GMO crops and their role in feeding the world's ever-growing population.
> ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Matcha Green Tea Donuts



> Have your tea and eat it, too! These delicious vegan, organic matcha green tea donuts will satisfy your sweet tooth and give you a boost of antioxidants and energy. The energy from matcha is really special in that the amino acid L-Theanine naturally found in the tea leaves, has a naturally calming effect on the body that helps to balance out the caffeine. Feel great enjoying these benefits in this yummy baked, not fried, treat!











Prep: 20 mins
Cook: 15 mins
Yields: 6 Servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups Whole Wheat Flour
2 tbsp Sugar
2 tsp Baking Powder
1/4 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp Cinnamon
3/4 cup Almond Milk
1 tsp Raw Apple Cider Vinegar
1 tsp Pure Vanilla Extract
1/4 cup Unsweetened Apple Sauce
1/4 cup Organic Coconut Oil
1 cup Icing Sugar
1 tsp Matcha Powder eg. Organic BõKU® Matcha Powder
3 tbsp Almond Milk

Directions

1. Preheat your oven to 350°F and grease a donut pan with coconut oil.

2. Combine all the dry ingredients in a large bowl. In a separate mixing bowl, combine the wet ingredients. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients. Mix until just combined and a soft dough is formed.

3. Scoop dough into the pre-greased donut pan and bake in the oven for 12 minutes. Remove from the oven and allow to cool.

4. Begin making your glaze by mixing the icing sugar, Boku Matcha Green Tea powder and almond milk together.

5.Once the donuts have cooled, simply dip each donut into the bowl of icing, and set on a cooling rack. Top with sprinkles or organic coconut sprinkles.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan & Gluten-Free Watermelon-Cucumber Gazpacho









Serves 5

What You Need:

2-1/2 cups diced seedless watermelon, divided
1-1/2 cups peeled and cubed cucumber, divided
1 small shallot
1 medium tomato, tops removed
5 fresh basil leaves
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon olive oil (optional)

What You Do:

1. In a food processor, combine 2 cups watermelon, 1 cup cucumber, shallot, tomato, basil, salt, lime juice, and olive oil. Purée just until smooth.

2. Cover and chill in refrigerator until cold, about 1 hour, and serve garnished with remaining cucumber and watermelon.

Vegan & Gluten-Free Watermelon-Cucumber Gazpacho


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chili Mac









Ingredients

Report this ad

2 cups elbow macaroni
1 onion , chopped
1 15-ounce can tomato sauce
1 1/2 cups water
4 teaspoons mild chili powder*
1/4 teaspoon chipotle chili powder
10 ounces frozen corn kernels
1 16-ounce can pinto or kidney beans , rinsed and drained
2-3 tablespoons nutritional yeast
5 cups thinly-sliced kale (thick stems removed before slicing) or other greens**
salt and pepper , to taste

Instructions
Cook the pasta in plenty of boiling water until tender. Drain.
Sauté onion in a large non-stick pot until translucent. Add remaining ingredients, as well as cooked pasta. Simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Serve hot.
Recipe Notes
*This is chili powder, not pepper, a mixture of mild chili peppers and cumin that adds no heat to the dish. If you want it spicy, add cayenne or additional chipotle chili powder.

**If you use a faster-cooking green such as spinach, add it during the last 3 minutes of cooking.

Amount Per Serving (1 serving)
Calories 259 Calories from Fat 18

% Daily Value*
Total Fat 2g 3%
Sodium 854mg 36%
Total Carbohydrates 52g 17%
Dietary Fiber 9g 36%
Protein 13g 26%


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Caturday lunch at Fresh https://freshrestaurants.ca/









Steamed baby bok choy, kale & swiss chard with 3*6*9 dressing & hulled hemp seeds. Quinoa onion rings and a mild vegan cheesy sauce for dippin. Tasty

Chris also had a smoothie grapefruit, beet, ginger, lemon, cayenne, milk thistle


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Veggie Patties

Ingredients:

1 pound can of beans, drained and rinsed, or 1.5 cups cooked beans (suggestions: your favorite bean!)
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 clove garlic, minced
2 cups diced veggies (suggestions: carrots, celery, mushrooms, chopped spinach, chopped kale, corn, chopped artichokes, zucchini, squash, sweet potato)
2 teaspoons + 2 tablespoons oil for frying (suggestions: olive, coconut, grapeseed)
3 tablespoons liquid flavor (mix and match suggestions: mustard, ketchup, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, vegan Worcestershire, buffalo sauce, balsamic vinegar, salsa, pasta sauce, marsala, water)
4 teaspoons spice (recommend combining at least two: smoked paprika, cumin, chili powder, Italian seasoning, poultry seasoning, montreal steak seasoning, black pepper, cayenne pepper, fennel, oregano, curry powder)
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt (omit or reduce if your liquid or spices contain salt)
1 cup dry base ingredient (suggestions: buckwheat, unsweetened protein powder, bread crumbs, cornmeal, oatmeal)
1/2 cup texture ingredient (suggestions: chopped walnuts, olives, avocado, sundried tomatoes, leftover cooked rice/quinoa/bulgur, parsley, cilantro, basil)

Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a pan over medium heat. Fry the onion, veggies, and garlic until softened, about 5 minutes.

Transfer to a food processor and pulse with beans, liquid flavor, spice, salt until combined but still chunky. Pulse in the dry base and texture ingredient.

Form into golf ball size balls and flatten into patties.

Heat 2 tablespoons oil over medium-high heat. Fry patties 2-3 minutes per side until browned and heated through.

sauce: Easy Veggie Burger Recipe

Makes about 18 small patties.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a vegan steamed bao bun sandwich at lunch. I loved the texture and taste. 








I looked up some recipes and found this one: It takes a little time to prepare but doable!

Ingredients

250g plain (all-purpose) flour (about 2 cups, or just a bit less)
1 tsp sugar
pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon fast action dried yeast
2 tablespoons soy milk
125ml warm water (about 1/2 cup + 1 tablespoon)
1 teaspoon sunflower oil + a little more reserve
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder

Method:
In a large bowl, mix together the flour, sugar, salt and yeast
Add in the soy milk, water, sunflower oil and vinegar and gently fold into a dough
Work the dough (this is how I knead my bread dough) for about 10 minutes then place into a lightly oiled bowl covered by a damp cloth and leave for 2 hours. It will double its size
Tip the dough out onto a clean, lightly floured surface and flatten it down with your hands
Sprinkle the baking powder over it and knead for a few minutes
Roll it into a log or sausage shape until it's about 3cm in diameter. Cut it into 3-4cm pieces. There should be 8
Roll each piece into a ball and leave it for a minute or so
Roll each ball out into an oval shape about 4mm thick and rub or brush the surface with a little sunflower oil and coat a chopstick in the same oil
Place the chopstick in the middle of the oval, then fold the oval over it so the edges meet. Quickly transfer the whole thing to a floured baking tray (or one lined with greaseproof paper) and slowly slide the chopstick out
Repeat with the others until they're all on the tray*
Cover with a well-floured towel or oiled piece of cling film and let rise for an hour and a half
Transfer in batches to a bamboo steamer and steam for around 8 minutes
Stuff with wilted bok choi, carrot slaw or and teriyaki marinated tofu, drizzle with Sriracha, and enjoy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

23 Ways To Rock Your Vegan Barbecue

So many wonderful recipes!

This one is so easy:









Creamy Potato Salad (Vegan)
serves 4

Adapted from Tyler Florence

Ingredients:

1 1/2 lbs. small Yukon gold potatoes
1 ripe avocado
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons diced red onion
2 tablespoons fresh dill, chopped
1/2 cup cucumber, diced
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
black pepper, to taste

Directions:

Scrub the potatoes well, then chop into 1-inch cubes. Add 2 inches of water to a large sauce pot, then arrange the chopped potatoes in a steamer basket inside. Bring the water to a boil over high heat, then reduce the heat and cover, allowing to steam for about 10 minutes, or until the potato chunks are just fork-tender. (Be careful not to overcook!)

While the potatoes are cooking, combine the avocado, Dijon mustard, red onion, cucumber, dill, lemon juice and salt in a medium bowl, and mash well with a fork. This mixture will be on the acidic-tasting side, until you mix it with the potatoes, but feel free to adjust any flavors to suit your taste.

*Note: For a more "Southern-style" potato salad, you can try adding a touch of maple syrup for sweetness.

Sauce: https://www.buzzfeed.com/deenashank...s-like-a-vegan?utm_term=.vlkeZ2D2V#.vrWm70Q05


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Meatless Monday

Cauliflower Steak ... so easy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Four Vegetarian Protein Foods Not Named Tofu or Tempeh

Seitan
For a long time, I thought seitan was another soy product. Turns out, it's made mostly from wheat. And it has a texture very similar to meat, earning it the nickname "wheat-meat." A four-ounce portion of seitan has between 20 and 30 grams of protein, making it the most densely-packed vegetarian protein source I know of. That it could pass for meat in a vegetarian dish is pure bonus, even if it's not quite a whole food.

Beans
Nothing new here; beans are a staple of almost every vegetarian athlete's diet. My favorites are lentils, chickpeas and black beans, but almost every starchy bean contains 12 to 15 grams of protein per cooked cup. Soybeans, interestingly, contain the most of all (29 g per cup); perhaps that's why soy plays such a big role in many vegetarian diets. Lentils, at 18 grams per cup, come in a distant second.

Quinoa
Some call it a super-grain; technically it's a pseudo-grain. Quinoa is actually a seed, and it comes in at 11 grams of protein per cooked cup. It has the benefit of being gluten-free, too. Quinoa contains a bitter coating that helps it to avoid being eaten by birds, so rinse your quinoa well before you cook it. (Cooking only takes 12-15 minutes in hot water.) Quinoa makes a good substitute for rice as part of a high-protein vegetarian meal.

Broccoli
Chances are, you've never thought of broccoli (or any green vegetable) as a high-protein food. But per calorie, vegetables like broccoli and spinach are very high in protein. The "problem" is that they take up a lot of room in your stomach, so it's hard to eat enough of them to make them a significant source of protein. Still, at 5 grams of protein per cup, I think broccoli deserves a place on list, if only because it's interesting.

High-Protein Vegan "Beef" and Broccoli over Quinoa

This recipe all four of the high-protein vegetarian foods from this post.



> Ingredients for the quinoa and stir-fry:
> 
> 1 1/4 cups dry quinoa, rinsed well
> 1 1/2 cups water
> ...


sauce High-Protein Vegetarian Foods


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

We stock up on all the beans as a protein staple: Lima beans, black beans, edamame along with plenty of almonds and almond butter. We warm the almond butter and add honey, goji and acai berries (also a good protein source) and some kosher salt. yummy. Too easy to just eat by the spoonful.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Indian Curry














This coconut milk-based curry is spicy, delicious, and filling, even without meat.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yellow Split-Pea Soup with Sweet Potatoes and Kale









Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 30 minutes
Total Time 40 minutes
Servings 8
Calories 309 kcal
Total Fat 2g 3%
Sodium 28mg 1%
Total Carbohydrates 57g 19%
Dietary Fiber 21g 84%
Protein 20g 40%

Ingredients

2 medium onions chopped
1 1/2 teaspoons whole cumin
1 teaspoon black mustard seeds
2 teaspoons ginger paste or 1 tablespoon finely minced fresh ginger
2 teaspoons finely minced garlic
2 medium sweet potatoes peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
8 cups water
3 cups dried yellow split peas picked over and rinsed
1-2 tablespoons mild curry powder to taste
salt to taste optional
1 bunch kale

Instructions
Heat a large pressure cooker or pot and sauté the onions for about 5 minutes. (I do this in a dry pot and add water by the tablespoon if needed to prevent sticking. Adding a pinch of baking soda will make the onions cooker more quickly.) When they are becoming translucent, stir in the cumin and mustard seeds and cook for another minute. Add the ginger and garlic, and cook for one more minute. Add the sweet potatoes, water, split peas and 1 tablespoon curry powder. Stir well.

If using a *pressure cooker*, seal the cooker and bring it up to high pressure. Cook at high pressure for 8 minutes (10 minutes for electric pressure cooker); then remove from the heat (or turn off) and allow the pressure to come down naturally for 15 minutes and then perform a quick release.

If you're cooking it in a *regular pot*, cover the pot and simmer until the split peas are tender and beginning to break down, about an hour. Stir regularly to make sure that the split peas don't stick to the bottom of the pan, and add water if necessary.

While the soup is cooking, wash the kale and remove and discard the tough central rib. Chop the leaves coarsely.
When the split peas are cooked, add the kale to the pot, season to taste with salt and additional curry powder, if necessary, and add additional water if the soup is too thick. Cover the pot. For kale that retains some crunch, simply leave the pot covered for 5 or 10 minutes without heating, allowing the kale to cook in the heat of the soup. For kale that is more tender, you may return the pot to low heat (or the warm setting of an electric PC) for 10 minutes.

Sauce: Yellow Split-Pea Soup with Sweet Potatoes and Kale | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Coffee guide... click to enlarge


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Basic Colourful (low fat) Coleslaw









Prep Time 15 minutes
Cook Time 30 minutes
Total Time 45 minutes
Servings 5
Calories 47 kcal

Ingredients

1/4 head green cabbage
1/4 head red cabbage
2 medium carrots
2 tablespoons vegan mayo (I like Vegenaise)
2 tablespoons soy yogurt
1 1/2 tablespoon cider vinegar
1 1/2 teaspoon agave nectar
1/4-1/2 teaspoon dill weed, caraway seed, or celery seed
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt (or to taste)
Instructions
Remove the hard core from the cabbage quarters. Shred each quarter using the slicing or shredding disk of a food processor or shred thinly by hand. Place into a large bowl. Shred carrot and add to cabbage.
Combine remaining ingredients and whisk well. Pour over cabbage and toss to coat. Best if allowed to chill for at least 30 minutes but can be eaten right away.

Basic Low-Fat Coleslaw Recipe


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jamaican Rice and Peas









3/4 cup dried kidney beans or pigeon peas, or (1-15 ounce can)
3 cups long grain brown rice
2 cups coconut milk
2 1/2 cups water divided
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 spring onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1-inch fresh ginger, grated
2 sprigs fresh thyme, or 1 teaspoon dried
1 whole Scotch Bonnet pepper, or habanero
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice, (optional)
2 teaspoons salt or to taste

Instructions

1. If using dried kidney beans, rinse and sort beans and place into a large pot. Cover with approximately three inches of water and soak overnight. (If using canned beans, place beans in a large pot, and start at Step 4. )
2. The following day, drain and rinse beans and place into a large pot. Add approximately 1 1/2 cups water and bring to boil.
3. Reduce heat and simmer until beans are tender, about 45 minutes. Add extra water if necessary.
4. Add coconut milk, remaining water, onion, spring onion, garlic, ginger, thyme, scotch bonnet pepper, allspice, and salt.
5. Add rice and stir with a fork to combine, check to make sure there the liquid is about 1 1/2 inches above the rice.
6. Cover pot, bring to boil again. Reduce heat and cook for about 45 minutes- 1 hour.
7. Depending on the variety of rice, it may take less time. Fluff with a fork and serve.

Jamaican Rice And Peas Recipe | Healthier Steps


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Truffles

On caturday I tried a strawberry truffle and Chris had the orange truffle. It was a perfect combo with the americanos. I found several easy recipes for vegan truffles









Vegan Truffles Recipe - Food.com

Chocolate Truffles Vegan) Recipe - Food.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy tofu nuggets









Ingredients

1 x 400g block tofu - long press
1 cup soya or almond milk, unsweetened
1 tbsp nutritional yeast
3 tbsp cornflour
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp garlic granules
1 tsp onion granules
2 tsp celery salt
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp sunflower or vegetable oil, enough to shallow fry
1/2 cup breadcrumbs

Method

Cut the well pressed tofu into strips, 5 cm by 1 cm, or cut into small, regular cubes if you are going to add it to a salad. Put the strips or cubes into a flat bottomed dish.

Whisk together the milk and nutritional yeast and pour over the tofu piece. Cover and leave for about 30 minutes to allow the tofu to absorb the milk.

Mix together the dry ingredients in a separate, flat-bottomed dish; cornflour, ground coriander, celery salt, breadcrumbs, garlic granules, onion granules, paprika, ground black pepper and salt. If you like it spicy you can add some dried chilli flakes or cayenne pepper.

Once the tofu has soaked for at least 30 minutes, drain it, and add the tofu to the flour mixture and toss it so that all the tofu is completely coated.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and fry for 5-6 minutes on the first side, flip and fry for a further 3-4 minutes on the second side until both sides are crispy and golden brown. Remove from the pan with tongs, drain on a piece of kitchen paper and serve immediately.

Sauce: http://www.veganfoodandliving.com/crispy-tofu-nuggets/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Meatless Monday

We attended the Toronto Veg Fest and one of the delicious foods we had contained rice and beans.









"The amino acids in rice and beans come together to form a complete protein, making a simple way to get both complex carbs and protein in a single vegetarian meal (though the "complete protein" thing is actually not important - your body pools amino acids and can combine them from several meals, so no need to always get them in the same meal)."

Here are some recipes



> Basic Beans and Rice
> 
> 1 cup dry brown rice
> 1 can drained and rinsed beans, or 2 cups cooked
> ...












> Indian Beans and Rice
> 
> 1 tbsp curry powder
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon
> ...












> Mediterranean Beans and Rice
> 2 stalks chopped celery
> 1 small can (2.25 oz) black olives
> juice of 1 lemon
> ...












> Mexican Beans and Rice
> 2 tsp cumin
> 1 tsp chili powder
> 1 can diced tomatoes with green chilies, drained
> ...












> Asian Beans and Rice
> 
> 4 medium carrots, cut into thin strips
> thumb size piece fresh ginger, minced
> ...












> 2 cups chopped kale
> 2 tsp cider vinegar
> 2 tsp vegan worcestershire sauce
> 1/2 cup frozen corn, thawed
> ...


sauce Beans and Rice Variations


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

Another take on beans, got this from a Greek coworker..they are fantastic I think, end up as a kinda spicy rich tomato thing, almost bbq-ish and the mint is a nice unexpected touch, good depth of flavor.

Greek Baked Beans (AKA Gigantes)
-----------------------------------
Ingredients:
------------
4 tbsp extra virgin olive oil (I actually used a bit less than this)
1 lg sweet onion, finely chopped.
4 cans great northern beans or any white bean (I prefer canned)
1 lg can tomato sauce (29oz-ish)
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp pepper 
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper / ground red pepper
1 tsp paprika
1 tbsp oregano
1 tbsp parsley (fresh is best, but dried is OK too. If fresh, finely chop.)
1 tbsp mint (fresh is best, but dried is OK too. If fresh, finely chop.)
1 bell pepper (color of your choice - chopped to small pieces)

Directions:
-----------
Preheat oven to 350 degrees

On Stovetop - In a large pan that can go from stove top to oven (I used an enamel covered cast iron dutch oven for this),

From Stove top - medium to medium high:
- Saute chopped onions and peppers in olive oil until clear/soft
- After onions are clear, add tomato sauce and all spices
- Add 3/4 cup water (I just use water to rinse out tomato can and dump it in)
- Mix well.
- Simmer, stirring occasionally for about 10 or 15 minutes
- While simmering, open cans of beans and rinse well in colander
- Add beans to sauce and mix all well.
- sprinkle a little of the paprika on top (for color - don't mix).
- Place pan in oven, cover and bake for 50 minutes.
- After 50 minutes, uncover and bake an additional 10 minutes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Boiled Egg on Avocado Toast


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

John Joseph, lead singer of the Cro-Mags & Bloodclot makes "No Death No Dairy" Lasagna


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Crispy Fat-Free Spanish Potatoes

Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 35 minutes
Total Time 45 minutes
Servings 3
Calories 171 kcal

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds small red potatoes
1 teaspoon salt optional
1 tablespoon water (or liquid from cooked chickpeas)
1 teaspoon tomato paste
1/2 tablespoon brown rice flour or flour of your choice
1 teaspoon smoked Spanish paprika
1 teaspoon hot smoked paprika or 3/4 tsp. sweet smoked paprika plus 1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Instructions
Wash the potatoes well. Cut the small ones in half, medium ones in quarters, and large ones into sixths. Potatoes should be about 1 1/2-inch at widest point.

Boil the potatoes until just soft using one of the following methods. 
1)Using pressure cooker: Place the potatoes in the pot with 1 cup water. Add one teaspoon salt, if desired. Seal and set to cook on high pressure for 4 minutes (use manual setting on Instant Pot). Quick release the pressure after 4 minutes at high pressure. 2)On the stove: Place potatoes and optional salt in a saucepan. Cover with cold water. Bring to a boil and cook until potatoes are just tender, about 10-20 minutes.

Drain potatoes well and put them in a large bowl.

Combine the water and tomato paste in a small bowl. In another small bowl, mix the flour with the remaining ingredients.

Add the tomato paste mixture to the potatoes, using a silicone spatula or spoon to gently coat all the potatoes. Sprinkle the dry seasonings on the potatoes, stirring gently with the spatula until all are coated.

Frying the Potatoes

In an air fryer: Set the air fryer to 360F and preheat for 3 minutes. Add the potatoes to the basket and set the timer for 12 minutes. Shake the basket every 6 minutes, using a spatula to loosen any potatoes that have stuck to the bottom. Potatoes are done when they are crispy but not rock-hard. Air-Fryers vary, so they may take from 12-20 minutes. Add additional time as necessary.

In the oven: Preheat oven to 400F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicon baking mat. Spread the potatoes in a single layer on the prepared sheet. Bake for 10 minutes. Use a spatula to turn the potatoes and bake for another 10 minutes. Check for crispiness and add additional time as needed. Potatoes are done when they are crispy on the outside and tender inside.

Sauce: Crispy Fat-Free Spanish Potatoes | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Loaf (with Chickpeas)









Ingredients
1 small onion, diced small
2 small carrots, diced small
2 celery stalks, diced small
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 cup water
2 cans chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 1/2 cups panko breadcrumbs
2 tablespoons ground flaxseed
3 tablespoons nutritional yeast
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons vegan Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon tahini
1/4 cup ketchup
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke, optional, but good
fresh parsley, optional
For the sauce to spread on top of the cooked loaf:
1/3 cup ketchup
1 teaspoon vegan Worcestershire sauce









Instructions:

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees and lightly spray a 9 inch loaf pan with oil, or line the bottom with parchment paper to prevent sticking.
Saute the onion, carrots, celery and garlic in the 1/4 cup of water over medium heat for 5 minutes, until the onions are translucent. 
Add the drained and rinsed chickpeas to a food processor and pulse until the chickpeas or broken up and there are no whole beans left. You do not want them to be completely pasty or mushy, but well broken up.
Transfer the processed chickpeas to a large bowl. Add the cooked veggies and all the remaining ingredients. Stir with a large wooden spoon until very well combined. 
Press the loaf mixture in the prepared pan, pushing down evenly with your hand. Cover with foil and bake for 30 minutes.
Remove the foil and bake for another 15 minutes. Remove from the oven.
Spread the ketchup and Worchestershire sauce on top of the loaf, evenly. Allow to sit for at least 15 minutes before slicing if you can, it will hold up better. Sprinkle with fresh parsley if desired before serving.

Recipe Notes
-You may substitute gluten-free or whole wheat breadcrumbs if desired.
-Make sure to find vegan Worcestershire sauce. Most have anchovies in the ingredients. Annie's brand has a good one you can find at most natural food stores. You can also order it online.
-Find liquid smoke near barbecue sauce in most grocery stores. You can leave it out, but it adds a great "smoky" flavor. One bottle will last you a long time.

Sauce: Vegan Meatloaf (with Chickpeas) - Nora Cooks


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Brown Rice Vegetable Paella









Ingredients

4 cups warm vegetable broth divided
1/2 teaspoon saffron threads crushed between fingers and added to 1/2 cup warm broth, see note below
2 cups short-grain brown rice
1 medium-large onion about 2 cups chopped, chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
6 cloves garlic minced
1 15-ounce can diced tomatoes
2 teaspoons smoked or regular sweet paprika
1 1/2 cup cooked butter beans lima beans, great northern beans, etc., drained
1 12-ounce package frozen green beans Italian preferred, thawed and drained
1/2 large red bell pepper cut into thin slices
1 cup canned artichoke heart quarters rinsed

Instructions
Before you begin: Make sure you have butter beans, lima, or other dried beans already cooked. Defrost the green beans completely and let drain. Warm the broth; remove 1/2 cup to a small bowl or measuring cup and add the saffron to it. Parboil the rice up to an hour before cooking the paella.

To parboil rice, bring a large pot of water to boil, salted if you want. Add the rice and continue to boil, uncovered, for 15 minutes. Drain water completely (a colander helps) and allow rice to dry for up to an hour.

Heat a large, deep skillet or flat-bottomed wok. Add the chopped onion and salt and pepper to taste. Cook, stirring, until onion softens, 4-6 minutes. Add the garlic and tomatoes. Cook, stirring and breaking up large pieces of tomato with the back of the spoon, until mixture thickens and most of the liquid boils off. Stir in the drained rice, paprika, and saffron broth and cook for another couple of minutes.

Add 3 cups of the warm broth and the butter beans and bring to a boil. Taste the broth to see if it's salty enough and add salt and pepper to taste. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook for 20 minutes. Stir in the Italian beans. Increase heat until boiling again, if necessary, and then reduce heat to a simmer. Cook for 10 minutes.

Arrange the bell pepper and artichoke hearts over the top of the rice. If the rice seems to be drying around the edges but is still not cooked, drizzle in a little more broth (1/4 to 1/2 cup) around the edges. Cover pan and cook on low for 10 minutes.

Check to see if rice is tender and liquid is absorbed. If rice is done but there is still a lot of liquid, remove the cover and cook until liquid boils off. If rice is not done, add a little more broth or water, if necessary, cover, and cook on low until tender. When rice is cooked, if there is excess liquid in the pan, remove the cover and allow it to boil off (paella should be moist but not swimming in liquid).

Remove from heat, cover, and let stand until ready to serve.

Recipe Notes
Though it is expensive, there really is no good substitute for saffron. It has a delicate flavor like no other spice. Some people recommend using turmeric or annato to replace the yellow color that saffron imparts, but in this dish, those flavors would be out of place and it would be better just to leave it out

Sauce Brown Rice Vegetable Paella | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> North African Chickpea and Kale Soup
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


sauce: North African Chickpea and Kale Soup | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

> *Miso Noodle Soup* | Serves: 4 | Time: 30 mins
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Sauce: Miso Noodle Soup |Euphoric Vegan


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chana Chaat. Saturday lunch at Hello 123 all-vegan restaurant









Brown rice, roasted cauliflower, chickpea chana, coconut raita, green and red chutneys, cucumber, carrot, cabbage, onion and crushed seeds.

I loved the texture of the crunchy cauliflower


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Best Vegan Green Bean Casserole









*Ingredients*

*Beans*
2 quarts water
1 tablespoon table salt
1 1/2 pounds fresh green beans trimmed and cut into bite-size pieces or 2 12-ounce packages frozen cut green beans

*Sauce*
10 ounces mushrooms (I used a combination of regular button mushrooms and shiitake)
3 cloves garlic minced
generous pinch cayenne pepper (had to add it for the New Orleanians)
Salt to taste
Fresh pepper to taste
2 tablespoons flour
3/4 cup vegetable broth (I used Imagine's No-Chicken)
1 tablespoon dry sherry (Alanna's brilliant addition)
3/4 cup soy creamer or try unsweetened soymilk

*Topping *(see alternate oil-free topping in Notes)
1 1/2 slices whole grain bread
1 tablespoon vegan margarine optional, but topping holds together better with it
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/16 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 3- ounce can of French fried onions








*Instructions*
Beans: Bring the water to boil in a large pot. While it's heating, cut up the beans. Add the salt and beans to the boiling water. Cover and cook for 6 minutes. Drain beans in a colander, and then spray for a minute with cold water to stop the cooking. Let them drain in the colander, shaking every now and then to get off all the water.

Sauce: Trim and discard the mushroom stems and chop the mushrooms into pieces. Spray a non-stick pan with canola oil and heat it. Add the mushrooms, garlic, cayenne, salt, and pepper. Cook until mushrooms are very soft and exude their juices. Whisk the flour into the vegetable broth and add to the mushrooms along with the sherry. Simmer, stirring, until mixture thickens. Add the soy creamer and simmer until thick, about 5 to 10 minutes. Adjust the seasonings and stir in the beans.

Topping: Put the bread, margarine, salt, and pepper into a food processor and pulse until crumbly. Pour into a bowl and add the onions. Stir to combine.

To assemble: Put the green beans into an oiled casserole dish and top with the onion mixture. Bake at 425 F for about 15 minutes. If you are not serving this right away, refrigerate the topping separately; bring to room temperature before sprinkling the topping on the casserole and baking for about 20 minutes or until hot throughout.

sauce The Best Vegan Green Bean Casserole | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Hump day


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Cabbage Rolls


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Chili









Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 30 minutes

Yield: 12 ladles of chili, or 6 servings
Serving Size: 2 ladles
Calories per serving: 300
Fat per serving: 1.7g

Ingredients

(1) 15oz can Kidney beans, drained and rinsed (if you like a chunkier chili, use 2 cans here)
(1) 15oz can Black beans, drained and rinsed
(1) 15oz can Pinto beans, drained and rinsed
1 cup frozen corn
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 green bell pepper, diced
1 red onion, diced
1 28oz can crushed tomatoes
1 cup vegetable broth
5 garlic cloves, minced
1 heaping tbsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp coriander
1 tsp Ghirardelli cocoa powder (unsweetened)
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp (or a bit less) cayenne pepper
A couple splashes of soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp regular paprika

Optional toppings: shredded vegan cheddar cheese, green onions, diced tomatoes, Soy Yogurt (vegan Sour Cream), tortilla chips 








Instructions

Chop the garlic, onion, and bell peppers. Saute lightly over medium high heat in 1-2 tsp olive oil. Meanwhile, wash the beans until all of the canning liquid is gone.
Once the veggies have sauteed for about 5 minutes, add everything else into the pot (tomatoes, beans, spices, etc.). Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 30 min or longer as needed.
Once the chili is done cooking, you can top it with anything you like: 1 Tbsp vegan cheese, vegan sour cream or vegan yogurt, diced tomatoes, green onions, or tortilla chips.









sauce: https://www.pickyeaterblog.com/the-best-vegetarian-chili-ever/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Curried Cauliflower and Sweet Potato Soup











> Ingredients
> 
> 1 large onion peeled and chopped
> 1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
> ...


Curried Cauliflower and Sweet Potato Soup Recipe


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ Looks pretty similar to what I had for dinner tonight, except my wife used regular potatoes and I think she bought the curry from a Japanese store. And we eat it over brown rice.

I need to try that chili recipe. That's one of those things I can make on the weekend and then eat it for lunch at work all week long.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This article is news you can use, served two ways: For one thing, it teaches you how to actually brown onions. And for another, it teaches you that you have been gaslit and that you are probably not as bad of a cook as you might think. That's service journalism at its finest. -Susan Matthews











> *Layers of Deceit
> Why do recipe writers lie and lie and lie about how long it takes to caramelize onions?
> *
> 
> ...


sauce How to cook onions: Why recipe writers lie and lie about how long they take to caramelize.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Pumpkin Spice Bread









Ingredients

Wet ingredients:
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup brown sugar packed
1 cup canned pumpkin
1/2 cup apple sauce (you can use half canola oil if you want)
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon Ener-G Egg Replacer mixed well with 4 tablespoons water

Dry ingredients:
1 2/3 cups unbleached white flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4-1/2 cup chopped pecans or walnuts optional

Instructions
Preheat oven to 350 F. Lightly oil 1 regular sized loaf pan or 4 small ( approximately 3 1/2 X 5 1/2-inch) loaf pans or a dozen muffin cups. (Or use silicon pans or cups.)
Combine the wet ingredients in a medium-sized mixing bowl and blend well. In a large bowl, combine the dry ingredients. Add the liquid mixture to the dry, and stir well. Stir in the nuts, if desired. Pour the batter into the pan(s) and place on the center rack of oven. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean-about 15 minutes for muffins, 35 minutes for small loaf pans, and 60-70 minutes for one large loaf. Allow to cool before removing from pan. Makes 8 servings.

Pumpkin Spice Bread | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

THAI SPICY NOODLE SOUP









Prep Time
5 mins
Cook Time
10 mins
Total Time
15 mins

This easy Thai Spicy Noodle Soup recipe is quick, hearty and infused with fragrant Thai flavors. A soul-warming noodle soup that is vegan, gluten-free and requires only 15 minutes to make!

Recipe Type: Main
Yield: 4 servings
Calories: 475 kcal
Author: Everyday Easy Eats

Ingredients
2 tablespoons coconut oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon fresh grated ginger
2 tablespoons Thai red curry paste
4 cups vegetable broth
1 (14-ounce) can coconut milk
1 cup water
1 tablespoon lime juice
8 ounces rice noodles

Optional garnishes: Fresh cilantro, green onions, crushed peanuts and red chilies


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

If you are cooking for a large group ie 8 or more... this looks like a perfect recipe

Vegan Lasagna









Servings: 8
Prep: 32 minutes
Total: 2 hours

*for the sauce:*

6 tablespoons|90 ml organic olive oil 
2 tablespoons Earth Balance butter
3/4 teaspoon black mustard seeds
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric
1/4 teaspoon asafoetida
¼ teaspoon coriander 
¼ teaspoon fenugreek 
¼ teaspoon ground cumin 
1 dried chilies 
2 plum tomatoes, roughly chopped
5 cups|1200 ml pasta sauce 
1/3 cup|87 grams organic tomato paste 
2 tablespoons|30 ml organic blackstrap molasses 
1 1/2 teaspoons Italian herb blend
1 1/2 teaspoons sea salt

*for the lasagna:*

Earth Balance butter, for greasing
olive oil, for greasing
1/4 cup|53 grams coconut oil 
freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1 (11-ounce|312 gram) bag beyond beef crumbles 
8 ounces|225 grams kite hill ricotta 
2 (8-ounce|227 grams) bags daiya mozzarella shreds
1 head broccoli 
1 large yellow zucchini 
1 (1-pound|453 grams) boxes organic lasagna 
1 bunch organic spinach , roughly chopped

*Directions*

1. Make the sauce: In a large saucepan, heat the olive oil and butter over medium. Add the mustard seeds, turmeric, asafoetida, coriander, fenugreek, cumin, and chilies and cook, stirring, until the mustard seeds begin to pop and the spices are fragrant, about 2 minutes. Add in the tomatoes and cook, stirring, until soft, about 8 minutes. Stir in the tomato sauce, paste, and add your tomatoes and cook, stirring until soft, about 8 to 10 minutes. Then add your tomato sauce, tomato paste and salt. Stir in the pasta sauce, tomato paste, molasses, Italian herbs, and salt and cook an additional 30 minutes.

2. Make the lasagna: Grease a 9-by-13-inch baking dishes with butter and oil and set aside.

3. Heat the coconut oil in a large skillet over medium-high. Add the beef crumbles and cook until "browned," about 10 minutes. Season with black pepper, transfer to a large bowl, and set aside to cool.

4. Once the "meat" has cooled, stir in the ricotta and 1/4 cup of the mozzarella shreds. Set the meat and ricotta mixture aside.

5. Bring a large pot of generously salted water to a boil. Cook the broccoli and the zucchini until tender, about 5 minutes. Drain and transfer the vegetables to an ice bath to cool. Drain again, then transfer to a large bowl or your cutting board and lightly mash or chop the vegetables roughly.

6. Meanwhile, run the lasagna under water, just to remove excess starch. You want to cook the lasagna in the sauce with the vegetables so it absorbs all that flavor.

7. Heat the oven to 350°F|180°C. Layer the bottom of the prepared pan with a few sheets of lasagna. Top with 1/3 of the "meat" mixture and spread into an even layer, pressing it onto the pasta. Spread about 1 1/2 cups|375 ml pasta sauce over the "meat", then top with 1/3 of the vegetables and 1/3 of the spinach. Top with 1/2 cup of the mozzarella cheese and another 1/2 cup of the pasta sauce. Top with another layer of the pasta and repeat layering for 2 more layers. End with a fourth layer of pasta and top with the remaining sauce. Cover tightly with aluminum foil and bake for 1 hour. Remove the foil and top with the remaining mozzarella cheese and bake an additional 15 minutes. Cool slightly, then serve immediately.

sauce: https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/article/qkmjex/vegan-lasagna?utm_source=vicefbus


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Mushroom Gravy*



> Prep Time 5 minutes
> Cook Time 25 minutes
> Total Time 30 minutes
> Servings 6
> ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Holiday dinner ideas.

I've had the roasted root veggies and Brussels sprouts. I like roasted mushroom wellington too. These all look very good


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Christmas Morning Cinnamon Buns









Serves 36

What You Need:
For the dough:
1½ cups warm water 2 tablespoons yeast
1 cup sugar
2¼ cups soy or rice milk
¾ cup vegan butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
11 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon salt

For the cinnamon streusel:
2½ cups vegan butter
1 cup sucanat**
3½ cups cane sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 cups walnuts, chopped

For the creamy glaze:
4 cups confectioners sugar
1 cup non-dairy milk
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

What You Do:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. For the dough, into a small bowl, combine water, yeast, and sugar. Proof for approximately 10 minutes, or until yeast is activated (foamy). Combine milk, butter, and vanilla with the yeast mixture.

3. Into a separate large bowl, whisk together flour and salt. Add yeast mixture to the flour mixture, combining with your hands to create a dough that pulls away from the sides. Knead dough approximately 10 minutes to form a soft, smooth ball.

4. Into a lightly oiled large bowl, transfer dough. Cover with a towel and let rise until doubled in size (approximately 45 minutes).

5. Punch down dough and let it rise one more time (approximately 75 minutes) in a warm kitchen.

6. For the streusel, into a food processor, combine butter, sucanat, sugar, vanilla, and walnuts until smooth. Place in refrigerator to chill.

7. Cut dough in half and roll each half to ¼-inch-thick rectangles. Spread half the streusel mixture over dough. Roll dough into cylinder. Repeat process with second dough.

8. Cut rolled dough into 2-inch rounds, pinch edges closed, arrange on two large sheet trays with parchment paper, and cover with towels. Let dough rise for 20 minutes.

9. Bake for 25 minutes, rotating pans after 10 minutes, and then bake for another 15 minutes or until firm to the touch and golden.

10. For the glaze, while the rolls are in the oven, into a small bowl, slowly whisk together 1 cup at a time the confectioners sugar with the non-dairy milk and vanilla, until it has the consistency of cake batter.

11. Drizzle buns with the glaze and serve warm.

** sucanat = whole cane sugar


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiitake pho with crispy leeks









4 tbsp rapeseed oil, plus extra for frying the leeks
4 banana shallots, thinly sliced 
2 inches ginger, peeled and grated 
1 star anise 
3 cloves
1 cinnamon stick 
2 leeks, 1 finely sliced, the other cut in half and then into long, thin strips 
2 bird's- eye chillies, very finely chopped 
375g fresh shiitake mushrooms, thinly sliced 
1 tbsp soy sauce 
6 spring onions, very finely sliced 
2 litres vegan vegetable stock
200g flat rice noodles
1 big handful fresh coriander, shredded 
1 lime, quartered

In a large pot (three litres or bigger), heat the oil on a medium flame, then fry the shallots for five minutes. Stir in the ginger, star anise, cloves and cinnamon, and fry for five minutes more, until the mix starts to blacken and turn sticky (this will add great flavour). Add the sliced leek, chillies and mushrooms, and stir-fry for eight to 10 minutes, until softened and cooked down, then add the soy sauce, half the spring onions and the stock. Bring to a boil, turn down the heat to a whisper and leave to simmer. Check for seasoning: it may well need salt.

Meanwhile, fry the shredded leek. Pour enough oil into a frying pan to come 1cm up the sides, then heat on a medium flame until very hot. Fry the leek in batches, until crisp and golden, then use a slotted spoon to transfer to a plate lined with kitchen paper to drain while you fry the rest.

Cook the noodles according to the packet instructions and drain.

To serve, distribute the noodles between four bowls, ladle the broth on top, making sure everyone gets a good helping of the vegetables, then scatter with coriander, the crisp leeks, spring onions and a squeeze of lime.

Sauce: https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...cipe-vietnamese-vegan-noodle-soup-meera-sodha


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

NO-BAKE CEREAL BARS









INGREDIENTS

240 ml / 1 cup smooth almond butter*, or any smooth nut butter or tahini
90 ml / 6 tbsp maple syrup
½ tsp fine sea salt (optional)
2-3 cups rolled (or quick) oats
¼ cup raw buckwheat groats
2 tbsp unsweetened dried cranberries
2 tbsp pumpkin seeds

METHOD

Place almond butter, maple syrup and salt (if using) in a large bowl. Stir well (I used a wire whisk) until you obtain a uniform mixture.

Add oats and raw buckwheat and mix them all in. You can use a wooden spoon, initially, but once the mixture becomes thick it's best to use your hands.

Add cranberries and pumpkin seeds, reserving a few for decoration. Knead the mixture until everything is well incorporated. The mixture should be quite crumbly and dry - a bit like shortbread dough - by the time you are done adding things, but it should still bond easily once you exert some pressure on it.

Line a rectangular container or a baking tray with a piece of baking paper so that the bar is easier to remove. I recommend a container with a lid so that it keeps fridge smells out.

Spread the 'dough' in the paper lined container. Sprinkle a few cranberries and pumpkin seeds on top of the mixture and press the mixture down really well so that there are no gaps / air pockets and the bars hold together well. Use a piece of baking paper with a flat-bottomed glass on top to be able to pack the mixture better. Pop the container into the freezer for about 2 hours to set.

Remove from the freezer. If the mixture is very frozen, allow it to thaw for a minute or two before you start cutting into it. Cut into equal size pieces with a sharp knife (a serrated knife works best).

Store the bars in the freezer in an airtight container.

NOTES
*It's recommend roasted almond butter for a richer flavour. To make your own at home, you'll need about 450 g / 3 cups of almonds.

sauce: https://www.lazycatkitchen.com/no-bake-cereal-bars/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Quinoa with Roasted Radishes and Pearl Onions

When you roast radishes, they soften, become slightly sweet, and lose their spicy bite








*
Ingredients*

6-8 ounces pearl onions
pure olive oil spray (optional)
12-16 ounces radishes (weighed without greens)
1 head garlic
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
1 cup quinoa
2 cups vegetable broth
1 teaspoon dried oregano
freshly ground pepper
chopped parsley , to garnish

*Instructions*
Place the onions in a bowl and cover them with boiling water. Allow them to sit for 5 minutes; drain. Slice off the tops and peel.

Preheat oven to 400 F and line a baking pan with a silicone baking mat or parchment paper. Remove the tops of the radishes (save, if they're fresh) and trim off the tails. Slice any larger radishes in half, keep the smaller ones whole, and place them all in the baking pan. Add the prepared pearl onions. Spray lightly (1 second) with olive oil and sprinkle with salt and freshly ground black pepper. (The tiny amount of oil prevents the radishes from drying out; you can skip it, but your results might not be as good.)

Peel off the very outermost layers of the garlic. Use a sharp knife to cut about 1/2-inch off the top of the bulb, exposing the tops of the cloves. Wrap in aluminum foil, and place it in a corner of the baking pan. Put the pan in the oven and roast, stirring every 10 minutes, until a fork easily pierces a radish, about 30 minutes. Remove the garlic and set aside to cool. Toss radishes and onions with 1 teaspoon of vinegar and set aside until quinoa is done.

While the vegetables are roasting, rinse the quinoa well. Place it in a medium-sized sauce pan and add the vegetable broth, oregano, and freshly ground pepper to taste. If you like, chop a handful or two of the radish greens (well washed) and add them to the pan. Bring to a boil, cover tightly, and reduce to a simmer. Cook until all water is absorbed, about 20 minutes.

When both quinoa and vegetables are done, add the vegetables to the quinoa. Squeeze as many as you like of the cloves from the garlic and mash them lightly. Add the garlic to the quinoa along with salt, pepper, and additional vinegar to taste. Serve warm, garnished with chopped parsley.

Servings 6
Calories 142 kcal
Total Fat 2.1g 3%
Sodium 243.2mg 10%
Total Carbohydrates 26g 9%
Dietary Fiber 3.6g 14%
Sugars 1.2g
Protein 5.6g 11%

sauce:Quinoa with Roasted Radishes and Pearl Onions | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Lasagna*

Ingredients
for 5 servings

*TOFU RICOTTA*

28 oz tofu
2 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons nutritional yeast
¼ cup basil
3 cloves garlic
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon salt

*MEAT CRUMBLE*

2 cups walnut
3 cloves garlic
2 tablespoons oil
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon oregano
1 teaspoon rosemary
1 teaspoon pepper
2 lb cremini mushroom
1 onion, diced

*LASAGNA BASE*

1 jar tomato sauce
1 box lasagna noodle

*Preparation*

Preheat oven to 375º F (190º C).

In a food processor combine tofu, lemon juice, nutritional yeast, basil, garlic, salt, and pepper, blend until smooth, then set aside and rinse out food processor.

In the food processor combine walnuts, garlic, oil, liquid smoke, soy sauce, smoked paprika, oregano, rosemary, and pepper, blend until well mixed, then set aside and rinse out food processor.

In the food processor chop up mushrooms so that they are in small chunks.

In a large pan cook mushrooms so that liquid is released and evaporated, about 6-8 minutes. Clear out a circle in the middle, add onion and oil, sautè onion until translucent, add walnut mixture and mix well.

In a large sauce pan cook lasagna noodles for half of time required.

In a 9"x9" lasagna pan add 2 cups of red sauce to cover the bottom, then layer 4 half-cooked lasagna noodles, then spread ricotta mixture over top, followed by "meat" mixture, and then more red sauce. Repeat until finished. Cover with Aluminum foil.

Bake in oven for 25 minutes, remove aluminum foil and bake for 5 more minutes.
Allow to cool about 10-15 minutes then cut into ninths, serve.

Enjoy!

sauce (includes video) https://tasty.co/recipe/vegan-lasagna


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Lebanese Tabbouleh











> Serves 4
> 
> What You Need:
> ⅓ cup bulgur wheat
> ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Meat-Free, Nutrient-Rich Power Bowl









*Ingredients*
2 cup sweet potato, cut into cubes
2½ cup head cauliflower, chopped
1½ cup beets, cut into cubes
2 cup Brussels sprouts, halved
4 tbsp coconut oil
2 tsp salt
1 tsp, ground black pepper
1½ tsp rosemary
8 cup salad greens
4 tbsp cashews, chopped

*Directions*
Prep: 30 min.
Cook: 25 min.
Total: 55 min.
Prep ingredients ahead of time, if possible.
Preheat oven to 450 degrees F, arranging one rack in the middle and one rack at the bottom.
Grease two 9x13 baking dishes and set aside.
Place sweet potatoes and cauliflower in one baking dish, and Brussels sprouts and beets in the other. Drizzle vegetables with melted coconut oil, and season with sea salt, black pepper, and fresh herbs. Situate baking dishes on different racks (one in the middle and one on the bottom) in oven and bake for 25 minutes. Use a spatula to move veggies around halfway through baking.
While veggies bake, divide salad mix into four salad bowls. Use your hands to gently massage salad mix to ensure vinaigrette coats all leaves evenly. Set aside.
Remove veggies from oven and let cool slightly.
Add roasted sweet potatoes, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, and beets to each salad bowl, decorate with sliced oranges, and garnish with a sprinkle of chopped cashews. Enjoy!

334 cal 
32g carbs
8g protein
19g fat
serves 4

sauce: https://www.bodybuilding.com/recipes/the-ultimate-meat-free-nutrient-rich-power-bowl


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Banana-Maple Oatmeal Cookies











> *Ingredients*
> 
> 1 teaspoon ground chia seeds or 2 tsp. egg replacer powder or 2 tsp. ground flaxseed
> 2 tablespoons water
> ...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

PALEO COCONUT FLOUR BROWNIES WITH ALMOND BUTTER









Ingredients:
1 Cup Almond butter, divided
4 Tbsp Honey or agave
1/2 Cup + 2 Tbsp Coconut sugar
1/4 Cup Unsweetened apple sauce
1 Tbsp Vanilla extract
6 Tbsp Cocoa powder
3 1/2 Tbsp Coconut flour, (22g) READ NOTES*
3/4 tsp Baking powder
1/4 tsp Sea salt

Instructions
Preheat your oven to 325 degrees and line the bottom of an 8x8 inch pan with parchment paper.

Place 3/4 Cup + 2 Tbsp of the almond butter, reserving the rest for later, along with the honey in a large microwave-safe bowl and microwave until the almond butter is smooth and melted, about 1-2 mins.

Add in the coconut sugar and beat with an electric hand mixer on medium heat until JUST combined, only about 20 seconds. Do not overmix or you will add too much air into the brownies and they will sink when baking.

Add in the apple sauce and vanilla and gently whisk by hand until combined, being careful to not whisk in too much air.

Add in all the remaining ingredients and gently whisk by hand until smooth and combined. Your batter will be quite thick. Let stand for 5 minutes so the coconut flour can begin to absorb the moisture.

Transfer to the baking pan and spread out evenly. Melt the remaining 2 Tbsp of almond butter and drizzle all over the top.

Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, about 30-35 minutes. Let cool COMPLETELY in the pan.

Once cool, slice and DEVOUR!









Recipe Notes
*It is very important to weigh your flour to ensure accurate results, as different brands can have different weights. If you use too much the brownies will be dry and not enough means they will be too wet.

sauce https://www.foodfaithfitness.com/best-paleo-coconut-flour-brownies-with-almond-butter/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Best-Ever Healthy Apple Crisp









Servings: 6 servings
Calories: 353 kcal

*Ingredients*

For the Apples

5 granny smith apples
1 tablespoon pure maple syrup
3 tablespoons water
2 teaspoons cinnamon

For the Crumble Topping

1 cup old-fashioned oats
1/2 cup Bob's Red Mill almond flour
1/2 cup chopped almonds, walnuts, or pecans
3/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup melted coconut oil 
1/4 cup pure maple syrup









*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Peel apples and dice into cubes of approximately equal size. In a large bowl, toss with maple syrup, water, and cinnamon. Pour apples into greased 9x9 or 8x8 inch baking dish.

In the same (now empty) bowl, add oats, almond flour, nuts, cinnamon, salt, coconut oil or butter, and maple syrup. Stir crumble topping together and pour into baking dish on top of apples.

Bake at 350 degrees for 40 to 45 minutes until apples are soft, covering pan loosely with aluminum foil halfway through to prevent from over-browning.

Serve hot with vanilla nondairy ice cream .

















sauce https://www.healthy-liv.com/best-ever-healthy-apple-crisp/


----------



## 73cuda (Jul 23, 2007)

Have to say THANK YOU !,my wife has used several of the recipes you've posted.All delish, and this looks like a winner too !...thanks again


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Corned Beef and Cabbage*









*Ingredients*

2 medium onions cut into wedges
1/2 head red or green cabbage finely chopped or shredded
4 carrots cut into 2-inch lengths and quartered
2 ribs celery thickly sliced
4 cups vegetable broth
1 teaspoon thyme
1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon mild horseradish
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
6-8 ounces vegetarian "beef" or seitan
2 tablespoons whole wheat flour
1/4 cup water
1 tablespoon red wine or cooking sherry really adds great flavor

*Instructions*

Sauté the onion in a large, non-stick pot until it starts to brown. Add the remaining vegetables, the broth, and the seasonings. Cover and cook over medium heat for 15 minutes. Add the "beef," cover, and cook for 15 more minutes, until vegetables are soft.

Use a slotted spoon to remove the vegetables and "beef" to a serving plate and keep warm. Return the broth to the heat. In a small cup, combine the flour, water, and wine. Gradually stir the flour mixture into the simmering broth. Cook and stir, scraping the bottom of the pan, until the broth has thickened, about 10 minutes. Pour the gravy over the "beef" and vegetables to serve.

sauce Vegan Corned Beef and Cabbage, Roasted Potatoes, and Soda Bread | Recipe from FatFree Vegan Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy pi day 









*Cherry-Chocolate Mousse Pie*

*Ingredients*

1/2 cup dried cherries
1 12-ounce package light silken tofu or extra-firm silken tofu
2 tablespoons agave nectar --more if you want it sweeter
1 teaspoon vanilla
10 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 Oatmeal Cookie Crust or any prepared Graham cracker crust

*Instructions*

Cover the dried cherries with 1/2 cup of boiling water and soak them until soft. Drain (and reserve) the water, and put the cherries into the food processor. Pulse to chop. Drain the tofu and add it to the food processor along with the agave nectar and vanilla. Process until smooth.
Melt the chocolate in a double boiler or in the microwave. Pour it into the food processor and puree, scraping down the sides as needed to make sure it's well blended. Pour into a prepared crust and chill for several hours.

*Recipe Notes*

If you'd like to make it without the crust, here's the info for a crustless version: 231 Calories (kcal); 11g Total Fat; (38% calories from fat); 4g Protein; 35g Carbohydrate; 0mg Cholesterol; 40mg Sodium; 3g Fiber.

Serving Suggestion: Take the reserved cherry-soaking water, add some sugar, and simmer it on the stove until it's reduced to a syrup. Drizzle over pie just before serving. (Here's a sneaky photographer's secret: I added some grenadine to the cherry syrup to brighten the color.)

sauce Vegan Cherry-Chocolate Mousse Pie


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

sm4k said:


> wow where to start.. i grew up on mac and cheese. its fast, nutritious and convenient.
> 
> being vegan about a decade, my goto replacement seems to be a thai style peanut sauce pasta.
> 
> ...


Totally made this tonight and it was simple and wonderful!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cyclelicious said:


> Happy pi day
> 
> *Cherry-Chocolate Mousse Pie*
> 
> ...


Aren't you supposed to multiply these ingredient quantities by 3.1415?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ ha! mmm pie


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is life changing 

How to peel an orange


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

5 minute Vegan Pancakes









INGREDIENTS

1 cup flour (whichever kind you prefer)
1 tablespoon sugar (e.g. organic cane sugar)
2 tablespoons baking powder
1⁄8 teaspoon salt
1 cup soymilk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil

DIRECTIONS
Set out all your ingredients.
Set a stove element with a pan to medium heat.
Combine the 4 dry ingredients (flour, sugar, baking powder -- two Tablespoons, not two Teaspoons as some have suggested, salt) in a bowl.
Add the soy milk and vegetable oil to your mixture.
Mix until smooth.
Now the pan should be ready for your batter, so spoon one pancakes' worth of the mixture into the pan.
Flip [carefully] when you see bubbles in the middle of the pancake, or if the edges are looking stiffened.
Repeat until the batter is gone, and try not to eat them all while you're cooking them.

sauce 5 Minute Vegan Pancakes Recipe - Genius Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Meatless Monday oil-free stirfry


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Raw Key Lime Pie Bars (Vegan & GLuten Free)









*Ingredients*

*Crust!*
1 cup medjool dates
½ cup whole almonds
½ cup whole pecans
¼ cup unsweetened shredded dried coconut
Pinch of sea salt

*Filling!*
2 cups cashews
1 medium zucchini
¾ cup fresh lime juice + zest
½ cup maple syrup
⅓ cup melted cocoa butter
1 tsp pure vanilla extract

*Instructions*
Put all the crust ingredients into a food processor, and process until the ingredients stick together. Scrape down the sides as needed. Be sure to put parchment paper before pressing the crust mixture into your square dish. This will help when it comes time to cut.
Place all the filling ingredients in your high-speed blender and blend until the filling is completely smooth and creamy.
Pour the filling evenly over the pie crust and smooth with a spatula. Sprinkle your lemon zest on top and place in the freezer to set for at least 2 hours.
Using a large knife cut into 3'' bars and store in the fridge until ready to eat. Enjoy!

*Nutrition Information*
Serving size: 1 Calories: 249 Fat: 17.1g Carbohydrates: 19.8g Sugar: 8.4g Fiber: 1.4g Protein: 2.5g

sauce https://www.livesimplynatural.com/raw-key-lime-pie-bars-vegan-gluten-free/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Most Nutritious Fruits And Vegetables



> Losing fat and gaining muscle often means that the food you eat is based upon what macronutrient ratio is best for your goal. Because we're so focused on how much carbs, fat, and protein we're getting in each meal, we often forget that micronutrients are also an essential part of a healthy body and a great physique.
> 
> Micronutrients are essential vitamins and minerals that your body doesn't make; they need to come from your diet. Although your body doesn't need much of them, they are necessary for your body's systems to function optimally. It's very possible to become deficient in certain micronutrients, which can cause all kinds of health issues. For example, too little potassium can cause muscle cramping, weakness, and even heart arrhythmias.
> 
> ...











*Fruit*

1) Mango
Serving size: 1 mango
Calories 201
Fat 0.8 g
Carbs 32.3 g
Protein 1.7 g
Mango can be slightly harder to find and even more challenging to eat than some fruits, but it's a great addition to your nutrition plan. One mango provides 5 grams of fiber, as well as potassium, phosphorus, magnesium, calcium, and huge doses of vitamins A and C.

It's slightly more caloric than most fruits, so be aware of how much you're eating.

2) Pomegranate
Serving size: 1/2 cup pomegranate seeds
Calories 72
Fat 1 g
Carbs 16 g
Protein 1.4 g
Pomegranate has received some special attention in the last few years-and for good reason! Pomegranate has a unique, delicious flavor and is chock-full of nutrients. One half cup of pomegranate seeds provides lots of potassium, magnesium, fiber, and vitamins B-1, B-2, B-6, C, E, and K.

Pomegranates are a little bit difficult to eat, but they're well worth the effort. The taste and nutritional benefits outweigh a little effort on your part!

3)Guava
Serving size: 1 guava
Calories 112
Fat 1.6 g
Carbs 23.6 g
Protein 4.2 g
Guava might sound like a fruit you should only enjoy while you're lounging on a beach, but it's actually a great addition to your everyday diet. Guava is high in fiber, niacin, and vitamins A, B-3, B-6, C, and K. Guava is also rich in lycopene, a powerful antioxidant.

Guava is generally a summer fruit, so get some while you can!

4) Raspberries
Serving size: 1 cup raspberries
Calories 64
Fat 0.8 g
Carbs 14.7 g
Protein 1.5 g
Blueberries get tons of love in fitness, and deservedly so, but raspberries are a great year-round option. They're delicious, for one, but they are also high in vitamins C and K, and have a healthy amount of folate. One cup of raspberries also provides 8 grams of dietary fiber.

Freeze them and add them to your protein shakes, or just enjoy a handful on top of your dessert or salad.

5)Orange
Serving size: 1 medium orange
Calories 62
Fat 0.2 g
Carbs 15.4 g
Protein 1.2 g
Oranges are pretty easy to get your hands on year round. They may be common, but their ubiquity doesn't make them any less healthy. Oranges are excellent sources of vitamins A and C, beta-carotene, and minerals such as potassium and calcium. They're also high in soluble and insoluble fiber.

One of the best things about oranges is that they keep well for a long time. Get some the next time you're at the store and enjoy!

6) Avocado
Serving size: 1 cup sliced avocado
Calories 234
Fat 21.4 g
Carbs 12.5 g
Protein 2.9 g
Although we usually think of avocado as a fat source, it's actually a fruit, and a really healthy fruit at that! One cup of sliced avocado contains 10 grams of dietary fiber, 42 percent of your daily value of vitamin B-5, and 35 percent of your daily value of vitamin K. Avocado also provides big doses of vitamin C and potassium.

If you're not already eating avocado regularly for healthy fat, now is the time to start! It's one of those foods everyone should enjoy. They're great in a shake as well as atop a salad.

*Veggies*

7) Kale
Serving size: 1 cup chopped kale
Calories 33
Fat 0.6 g
Carbs 6 g
Protein 2.9 g
Kale might be trendy, but it's trendy because it's so damn healthy. It's rich in vitamins A and C. It also has tons of vitamin K, a fat-soluble vitamin that allows proteins to bond to calcium ions. Kale is also a great source of manganese, copper, fiber, calcium, potassium, and vitamin B-6, and even contains some omega-3 fatty acid.

For maximum nutritional benefit, steam kale for about 5 minutes before eating it.

8) Brussels Sprouts
Serving size: 1 cup Brussels sprouts
Calories 38
Fat 0.3 g
Carbs 8 g
Protein 3 g

Love 'em or hate 'em, Brussels sprouts have found a home in the fitness community. This cruciferous vegetable is rich in sulfur-containing nutrients that enhance our body's detox systems, and offers plenty of fiber to aid digestion. Brussels sprouts are also rich in vitamins K, C, and B-6, and minerals like manganese, folate, and copper. Brussels sprouts also contain omega-3 fatty acids.

Do yourself a favor and eat these little guys at least once per week!

9) Broccoli
Serving size: 1 cup chopped broccoli
Calories 31
Fat 0.3 g
Carbs 6 g
Protein 2.6 g
Ah, broccoli-of course we had to include this popular veggie on our list. Broccoli is a bodybuilding staple because it is one of the most nutritious vegetables on the planet. In just one cup of chopped broccoli, you'll get more vitamin K and C than you need in a day and lots of other awesome minerals like potassium, calcium, and selenium. Broccoli is also full of anti-inflammatory and antioxidant benefits.

Broccoli is low in calories, which makes it a good addition to your diet if you're trying to cut fat, lower your carbohydrate intake, or both. Even if it's not on your favorite vegetable list, we think it's a great idea to find some way to cook broccoli so you like it. It's just a great, healthy vegetable that belongs in your nutrition program, no matter your fitness goal.

10) Artichoke
Serving size: 1 medium cooked artichoke
Calories 60
Fat 0.2 g
Carbs 13 g
Protein 4.2 g
Because artichokes are a little weird, people forget they're a legitimate vegetable, not just a pizza topping! Artichoke is high in dietary fiber, folic acid, and vitamin C. It's also one of the best vegetable sources of vitamin K. Aside from vitamins, artichoke is also rich in minerals like copper, calcium, potassium, and iron.

One of the best and easiest ways to prepare an artichoke is to steam it with some garlic, olive oil, salt, and pepper. Yum!

11) Bell Pepper
Serving size: 1 large yellow pepper
Calories 50
Fat 0.4 g
Carbs 12 g
Protein 2 g
Bell peppers of all colors are an amazing addition to your diet. They have a huge amount of vitamin C, and are also great sources of vitamin B-6, vitamin A, folate, and fiber. Although bell peppers are very low in fat, the little they do have ensures that you'll get some fat-soluble nutrients like vitamins A and E.

Bell peppers are delicious in salads, grilled, or just sliced and enjoyed as a snack. If you like them, eat up!

12) Spinach
Serving size: 1 cup boiled spinach
Calories 41
Fat 0.5 g
Carbs 7 g
Protein 5 g
Popeye was no dummy. Spinach belongs in your muscle-building nutrition plan. You can eat it raw, or, you can increase the fiber content by boiling it. Spinach's dark color means it's full of phytochemicals that have anti-inflammatory properties. Spinach is also a great source of vitamins A, K, and E as well as calcium.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh damn. I haven't been very creative in the kitchen lately. This thread is inspiring me to change my lazy ways!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Simple Cabbage and Chickpea Soup with Fresh Basil*

Prep Time 15 minutes
Cook Time 40 minutes
Total Time 55 minutes
Servings 6
Calories 158 kcal









*Ingredients*

1 onion , chopped
2 carrots , sliced
4 cloves garlic cloves , minced or pressed
6 cups hot water (plus bouillon cubes, below) or vegetable broth (and no bouillon cubes)
3 cubes no-salt added bouillon cubes (or enough to flavor 6 cups of water)*
1/2 head cabbage , chopped
1 15-ounce can diced tomatoes
1 16-ounce can chickpeas , rinsed and drained (or 1 1/2 cups cooked chickpeas)
2 teaspoons oregano
generous grating black pepper
1/3 cup fresh basil , chopped
2 tablespoons pine nuts , lightly toasted (optional)

*Instructions*
Heat a large, non-stick pot. Add the onions and cook, stirring, for about 3 minutes. Add the carrots and garlic and cook for another two minutes. Add all remaining ingredients EXCEPT the basil and pine nuts. Cover and simmer until vegetables are tender, about 25 minutes.
Stir in fresh basil and serve in individual soup bowls, topped with 1 teaspoon of pine nuts, if desired.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2011/04/cabbage-chickpea-soup-basil.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Superfoods Soup
Use any greens you choose-and feel free to add more of them.









Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 15 minutes
Total Time 25 minutes
Servings 2
Calories 88 kcal

*Ingredients*

4-5 cups water
3 baby bok choy -about 9 ounces or 250g-trimmed and sliced
3 ounces mushrooms sliced
3-6 ounces organic silken tofu cubed (see substitutes below)
1 small onion halved and sliced
4 cloves garlic minced
1 teaspoon Korean powdered pepper or red pepper flakes to taste
freshly-ground black pepper to taste
1 tablespoon mellow white miso add more to taste

*Instructions*

Bring water to a boil in a medium saucepan. Add all ingredients except miso, reduce heat, and cover. Cook until vegetables are tender, about 15 minutes.
Remove a few tablespoons of the broth and place it in a small bowl; add the miso and stir until well combined. Remove the soup from the heat and stir in the miso. 
Serve.

*Recipe Notes*
Instead of tofu, try using 1/2 cup of shelled edamame, frozen green peas, or any cooked beans.

Korean hot pepper flakes are a little milder than regular red pepper flakes, so if you use the regular kind, add them carefully to taste.

If using 6 oz. tofu, add 23 calories and .8 gram of fat.









*Nutrition Facts*

Amount Per Serving (1 bowl)
Calories 88 Calories from Fat 16
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 1.8g 3%
Sodium 443.8mg 18%
Total Carbohydrates 12.4g 4%
Dietary Fiber 2.9g 12%
Sugars 4.6g
Protein 8g 16%


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Red Lentil Soup with Cauliflower Rice









Ingredients

1 1/2 cups red lentils
6 cups water
4 cloves garlic
1 1/2 tablespoons ginger root peeled and grated or minced
1 large carrot (1 1/2 cup shredded)
1/2 cup green or red bell pepper finely chopped
1 large onion chopped
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon turmeric
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
12 ounces riced cauliflower (one bag, frozen)
3/4 cup canned diced tomatoes and green chilies (such as Rotel brand, see note)
salt and pepper to taste
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon garam masala
sumac optional, to taste

Instructions
Check the lentils for debris and rinse well. Put them in a large pot with the water, garlic, and ginger root and begin heating over high heat.

While the water is warming, shred the carrot and chop the pepper and add them to the pot. Reduce the heat to low, cover, and cook until the lentils are tender, about 20 minutes. Keep warm.

While the lentils cook, heat a large non-stick skillet and add the onion to it. Cook, stirring often, until the onion begins to brown. Add a splash of water if the onion sticks or browns too much on the bottom.

When the onion is a caramel color, add the cumin, coriander, turmeric, and cayenne and cook, stirring constantly, for one minute. Add the riced cauliflower to the pan and stir, scraping the bottom. Cook until the cauliflower is warm.

Browned onions and spices
Add the contents of the skillet to the lentils along with the tomatoes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Cook for 5-10 minutes, stirring frequently, to allow the flavors to blend. Just before serving, stir in the lemon juice and garam masala. Ladle into bowls and sprinkle with sumac, if desired.

Recipe Notes
Canned tomatoes and green chilies are made by several companies, primarily Rotel, which has several options including mild and original (fairly spicy). Use the one that fits your heat preference.

If you'd rather, you can use chopped fresh or canned diced tomatoes and just increase the cayenne pepper.

12 ounces of frozen riced cauliflower equals about 3 cups of riced cauliflower made at home (probably less than one head of cauliflower). You do not need to thaw it beforehand.

Nutritional info below is based on 4 large, 2-cup servings.

Any size serving is zero points on the Weight Watchers Freestyle program.

Nutrition Facts
Red Lentil Soup with Cauliflower Rice
Amount Per Serving (2 cups)
Calories 334 Calories from Fat 20
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 2.26g 3%
Saturated Fat 0.48g 2%
Sodium 235mg 10%
Potassium 1047mg 30%
Total Carbohydrates 62g 21%
Dietary Fiber 12g 48%
Sugars 5g
Protein 21g 42%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2018/04/red-lentil-soup-cauliflower-rice.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This French chef is making a vegan delicacy - FAUX gras!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

How A Single Piece Of Fruit Caused A Mass Evacuation At One Australian University









Over the weekend, more than 500 students and members of staff had to be evacuated from a university library in Melbourne, Australia, because of a suspected gas leak. After a "comprehensive search" of the building, the local fire brigade department concluded there was no gas leak. Instead, the source of the trouble was a much less sinister miscreant - a single piece of rotting fruit.

The foul-smelling durian fruit is native to Southeast Asia, where it is often eaten raw or added to local cuisine as a flavoring ingredient. It can also be used in traditional Asian medicine, either as an aphrodisiac or as a treatment for fever. It is about the same size as a coconut and looks a bit like a curled up hedgehog. Underneath its spiky green and brown exterior, there is a sweet and creamy yellow flesh.

The "king of fruits" is the marmite of the fruit world - you either love it or hate it. The scent is so pungent that the Singapore Mass Transit has banned durians on their railway lines and, in a particularly scathing review, the food writer Richard Sterling describes the odor as "turpentine and onions, garnished with a gym sock. It can be smelled from yards away." (Mmm, nice. Not.)

This unique stench is the product of 50 individual discrete compounds, including four that had been totally unknown to science until a 2012 study analyzing the smell of durian fruit was published in the Journal of Agriculture and Food Chemistry. The researchers found that no one compound was responsible for its smell but rather combine to create the distinctive scent. Taken apart, some compounds were described as fruity while others were described as skunky, metallic, rubbery, or burnt. Some were described as smelling like onions, others garlic, cheese, or honey.

Australian firefighters believe the especially pungent smell of this particular piece of rotting fruit spread through the RMIT library through the air conditioning system. An investigation into the incident took place because of the potentially dangerous chemicals stored in the building but the library has since been re-opened now that they know there is no risk to staff and students' health. Though library staff might want to consider banning durians from now on.

Its powerful, sulphuric stench isn't the only uncommon trait of the durian fruit. Asian folklore states eating durians while drunk can kill you and there may be a hint of truth in this claim. In 2009, a study found that eating durians can inhibit an enzyme called aldehyde dehydrogenase (ALDH), which is responsible for helping the liver break down alcohol.






How A Single Piece Of Fruit Caused A Mass Evacuation At One Australian University | IFLScience


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No Bake Vegan Paleo Brownies


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sticky Stiitake Mushrooms


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Cinco de Mayo. We can enjoy this simple vegan mexican meal for breakfast or dinner

Mexican Tofu Scramble

INGREDIENTS
1 tspcumin
1 tspcoriander
1 cupcooked black beans or kidney beans
1 pkg firm tofu
2 Tbsp tomato paste
2 ripe tomatoes, diced
3 Tbsp hot sauce (optional)
1 ½ cups greens (I like to use kale)
1 clove of garlic, minced
¼ cup water

PREPARATION
Crumble tofu into a pan with cumin, coriander and garlic. Cook over medium heat approximately 2 minutes.
Add tomato paste, hot sauce, diced tomatoes, beans and greens.
Add ¼ cup water and stir frequently and everything is heated through and the greens are wilted.

Serve immediately

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipes/meal/mexican-tofu-scramble/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Japanese Curry









Cuisine: Gluten-free, Vegan
Servings: 4
Calories: 209 kcal

Ingredients
2 tsp oil divided
1/2 onion thinly sliced
4 cloves of garlic finely chopped, or 1 tbsp mined
1 tbsp finely chopped ginger
1 tbsp flour (use rice flour for glutenfree)
2 to 3 tsp garam masala or 1.5 to 2 Tbsp Japanese Curry powder (omit turmeric if using)
3/4 tsp turmeric
1 1/4 cup chopped carrots
1 large potato cubed
15 oz can chickpeas drained, or 1.5 cups cooked
2 tsp tomato paste or ketchup
2 tsp vegan Worcestershire sauce or use soy(tamari for glutenfree) sauce or use coconut aminos for soyfree
2 cups water
3/4 tsp salt
3 tbsp applesauce or grated apple
1/3 cup peas
scallions pickled radish, pickled ginger and rice for serving

Instructions
Put the Instant pot on Saute. Add oil, when the oil is hot, add onion and pinch of salt and cook until translucent.

Add the garlic and ginger and mix in. Cook for half a minute.
Move the onions to the side. Add 1 tsp more oil to the pot, add the flour and mix into the oil. Then mix with the onion, ginger, garlic and cook for half a minute stirring frequently as the flour will tend to stick and burn if left too long. Add the spices and mix them in.

Add the veggies, chickpeas, sauces, salt and water. Mix really well to pick up the roasted flour from the bottom, so that none of the flour is sticking. Cancel Saute

Close the lid (sealing). Pressure Cook for 6 to 7 minutes (manual hi). (a minute longer if your veggies are chopped larger). Once the time is up. Click cancel and Let the pressure release naturally.

Open the lid. Put the pot on saute, add the applesauce and peas and bring to a boil. Taste and adjust salt, spice and flavor carefully. Add more spices to taste. Add some sweetener and good dash of black pepper or pepper flakes for heat if needed. Serve with rice and garnished with sesame seeds, pickled radish/ginger and scallions.

Recipe Notes
Saucepan: Follow step 1 to 4 in a saucepan over medium heat (Use 2.5 cups of water instead of 2). Partially cover and cook for 12 to 14 minutes. Check if the veggies are tender. Add in the applesauce, peas and continue to simmer over medium-low heat for a few minutes. Taste and adjust carefully.

Oil-free: Saute the onions in 1/4 cup veggie broth. Dry roast the flour on a separate skillet for 2 to 3 minutes, until fragrant. Add the flour later with the spices. You an also use starch as a thickener.

Nutrition is 1 of 4 serves, does not include rice

Total Fat 5g 8%
Sodium 592mg 25%
Potassium 603mg 17%
Total Carbohydrates 33g 11%
Dietary Fiber 9g 36%
Sugars 4g
Protein 9g 18%









sauce: https://www.veganricha.com/2018/04/vegan-japanese-curry-in-instant-pot.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

easy to make and so yummy

Général Tso Tofu


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Carolina Red Slaw









INGREDIENTS
1 14-ounce package of cole slaw or 1 pound fresh sliced cabbage
1 medium onion, minced
⅓ cup ketchup
¼ cup apple cider vinegar
2 Tbsp sweetener, agave, etc.
1 tspsalt (optional)
1 tsp paprika or smoked paprika
½ tsp ground pepper
1 tsp hot sauce (optional)

PREPARATION
In a large mixing bowl, add coleslaw (or cabbage) and onion.
In medium bowl, whisk together ketchup, vinegar, sweetener, salt, paprika, pepper, and hot sauce.
Pour wet mixture into bowl with cabbage and onion.
Mix thoroughly and place in refrigerator to marinate for 1 hour or more. Serve chilled.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipes/sides/carolina-red-slaw/


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

syadasti said:


> It also specifies logical reasons for the conclusions, refute why that wouldn't be the case with marginal or different types of land:


Straight off the bat, referring to lands that would not be used for grazing as wasted shows a lack of valuation for ecosystem services. The literature cited section is lacking some of the key ecosystem and ag production literature of the last 10 years. And Cyclelicious is correct, 10 diets is not enough to draw conclusions, it is barely enough (but enough) for this paper to serve as a data point.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A Scientific Explanation Of The Body Sensations After Regularly Consuming Oatmeal



> If you happen to love cereals, you ought to know that most of them are packed with hidden sugar, processed carbohydrates, artificial colors, and preservatives.
> 
> Thus, a healthy alternative would be an oatmeal bowl!
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.cleanfoodhouse.com/scientific-explanation-body-sensations-regularly-consuming-oatmeal/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I love watermelon... I've never had it grilled though. This looks good


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Kale and Quinoa Salad with Black Beans* (Raw kale is an acquired taste, so if you're not a fan, try steaming the kale for a few minutes instead of massaging it)









*Ingredients*

1 cup quinoa I used a combo of red and white quinoa, rinsed very well
2 cups vegetable broth
2 cloves garlic minced
1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon or lime juice
3 tablespoons vegetable broth
1 teaspoon chia seeds or ground flaxseed
1 teaspoon ancho chile powder or other pure chile powder, not a blend
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspoon chipotle chile powder or to taste
1/2 tsp salt optional, or to taste
4-6 cups chopped kale leaves about 4-5 ounces
1 15-ounce can black beans about 1 1/2 cups, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup grated carrot
1/2 red bell pepper chopped
1 avocado optional, sliced or cubed
additional lemon juice and seasonings to taste

*Instructions*

Heat a saucepan. Add the rinsed and drained quinoa and the garlic and toast it until almost dry. Add the vegetable broth, bring to a boil, reduce heat, and cover. Simmer until all the water is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool.

While the quinoa is cooking, make the dressing in a small bowl or measuring cup: whisk together the lemon juice, 3 tablespoons broth, chia/flax seeds, chile powders, cumin, and salt. Allow to stand until the chia seeds start to thicken the dressing.

Place the kale in a large serving bowl. Add half of the dressing and massage it into the kale using a wringing motion until the kale is very tender. Two minutes of massaging should do it, but the longer, the better. Add the quinoa, black beans, carrot, and bell pepper, along with the remaining dressing. Mix well and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Just before serving, check the seasoning and add more lemon juice, chile powder, cumin, and salt, as needed. Stir in chopped avocado, if desired, or serve with slices of avocado on the side.

*Recipe Notes*

Without avocado: 206 calories, 22 calories from fat, 2.5g total fat, 0mg cholesterol, 509.8mg sodium, 535.9mg potassium, 37.3g carbohydrates, 8.1g fiber, 1.3g sugar, 10.3g protein.

sauce:
https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2013/06/kale-and-quinoa-salad-with-black-beans.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Guacaroni!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Lazy vegan snacks


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Coconut Curry.









Ingredients
for 10 servings

1 medium white onion
1 large head broccoli
1 medium sweet potato, or large, scrubbed
1 cup (240 mL) water
15 oz (425 g) chickpeas, 1 can, organic, drained and rinsed
¼ cup (40 g) quinoa, uncooked
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ginger, minced
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 tablespoon ground turmeric
2 teaspoons tamari
2 teaspoons salt
28 oz (795 g) diced tomato, 1 can
15 oz (425 g) coconut milk, 2 cans
cooked rice, for serving
fresh parsley, chopped, for serving, optional

Preparation

Dice the onion. Cut the broccoli into florets. Dice the sweet potato.

Add the water, broccoli florets, chickpeas, diced sweet potato, diced onion, quinoa, garlic, ginger, red pepper flakes, turmeric, tamari, salt, tomatoes, and coconut milk to a slow cooker. Stir until fully combined.

Cover and cook for 4 hours on high or 8 hours on low, until the sweet potato is tender and the curry has thickened.

Serve warm over rice. Garnish with parsley, if desired.

Enjoy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

4 INGREDIENT ZUCCHINI TATER TOTS


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This looks tasty 

BEEFY VEGAN BEET BURGERS









*What you need:*
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 small red onion, finely diced
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
2 tablespoons flax seeds
½ cup rolled oats
2 (14-ounce) cans black beans, drained and rinsed
2 medium beets, grated
2 tablespoons tomato purée
1½ teaspoons smoked paprika
1 teaspoon dried oregano
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

*What you do:*
1. Into a skillet over medium heat, warm 1 tablespoon oil. Add onion and cook, stirring for approximately 5 minutes until softened. Add garlic and cook for 1 minute more. Remove from heat and set aside.

2. Into a large bowl, combine flax seeds with 6 tablespoons water and let stand for 10 minutes.

3. Into a food processor, process oats until finely chopped and flour-like in texture. Add black beans and pulse until finely chopped and combined with the oats, being careful not to purée beans.

4. To the flax seeds mixture, add black bean-oat mixture, grated beets, cooked onions and garlic, tomato purée, smoked paprika, and oregano. Season with salt and pepper, and mix with a rubber spatula until well combined. Using damp hands, form mixture into 8 patties approximately 1-inch thick and 3 to 4 inches wide.

5. Into a large skillet over medium-high heat, warm remaining 2 tablespoons oil. Add two patties and cook each side 3 to 4 minutes, until browned and firm. Reduce heat to medium if patties get too charred. Remove from skillet and repeat with the remaining burgers. Serve warm on buns with chosen toppings.

sauce https://vegnews.com/2018/6/beefy-vegan-beet-burgers


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

15 Food Hacks Every Vegan Should Know About

The vegan diet isn't really all that difficult but of course like all lifestyle changes, especially food-centric ones, it's a learning curve. It's great when you discover new tips and tricks along the way, and with the vegan diet, there are many. Learn to adapt with these simple ideas, substitutions, and suggestions to keep your food tasting it's best, and your eating on point.

*1. Bananas Make Ice Cream*
Yep, you read that right. Bananas can make ice cream. The best part is - it's made with overripened bananas, so you're actually probably saving yourself from tossing the brown ones!

By slicing the bananas before freezing, you then simply blend up the banana chunks until smooth and add your flavorings. There are many options and recipes for different flavors of this "nice" cream, but we're digging this mint chip.









*2. Vinegar Makes Buttermilk*
Ever come across a delicious pancake recipe only to be turned away by the need for buttermilk? Well, as it turns out, simply adding some vinegar to a non-dairy milk will create a buttermilk alternative that's completely ok for vegans.

Don't have vinegar in the house? Some claim that lemon or lime juice works just the same. Your ratio of either vinegar or lemon/lime juice is 1 tablespoon into a 1cup measuring cup, then add your non-dairy milk alternative until the cup is filled. Voila! Buttermilk!









*3. Canned Coconut Milk Makes Whipped Cream*
Thankfully, you can even buy this in a spray can in the store now, but for a cost-effective, and more natural option that will serve up more elegantly, try making this little hack.

For this to be successful, you'll need a can of full-fat coconut milk. Then, simply refrigerate the coconut milk overnight and the next day, carefully scoop off the hardened layer at the top of the can, leaving the coconut watery bits at the bottom. Then grab your beaters, and whip it up until it forms into whipped cream. That's it!









*4. Avocados Can Substitute Butter*
Baking up a vegan cake? Try using an avocado for your creamy fat in the recipe instead of a dairy-laden butter. No wonder they call avocados "nature's butter".

To do this, simply substitute half the amount of butter a recipe calls for in a baking recipe with a ripened and mashed avocado. This works best with cakes, muffins, bread, and cookies.









*5. You Can Make Meringues With Chickpeas*
Ok, so not the chickpeas themselves, but the liquid surrounding them in a can of chickpeas. Officially this thick watery substance is called "aquafaba" and it has some seriously cool things it can do.

Mainly? It can make a meringue! Since a common meringue is made with whipped egg whites, the use of aquafaba takes a favorite treat and makes it vegan. It can also be used to create a vegan royal icing (again as a substitute for egg whites).









*6. Heat Your Non-Dairy Milk Before Adding To Coffee*
How many have tried non-dairy milk in a coffee only to have it curdle a few moments later? Even if it's not harmful, it's just unappetizing and can often have you dumping that much craved-for coffee.

The solution to this is to warm up your non-dairy beverage before adding it to your coffee to prevent the curdling.









*7. Nutritional Yeast Will Make Your Food Cheesy*
From soups to sauces, pasta and tofu scrambles, when you're craving that cheesy taste, grab yourself some nutritional yeast.

These little flakes of goodness have some major nutritional rewards in them as well. They not only enhance the flavor of everything you put them in, but they pack protein and b12 which are essential on the vegan diet.









*8. Soda Replaces Egg In A Cake Mix*
Find yourself a cake mix that's "accidentally vegan" (meaning there's no eggs, powdered milk, gelatin or unnatural food dyes) in you can do this food hack.

Simply add soda or soda water instead of eggs to the cake mix, then mix and bake as you normally would. The result is a light fluffy cake that actually holds up.









*9. Raw Cashews Can Make Cheese*
Raw cashews can actually make a lot of things for vegans. Cheese, sauces, sour creams. Keep raw cashews on hand and get ready to create with them.

There's just one important step, you have to soak them in hot water first. Once soaked, they soften and when processed in a food processor or blender make a creamy sauce that is out of this world. If you're ready to dive into making your own cheese, there are some amazing recipes from cream "cheese" to sliced "cheese" that you can try.









*10. Oats Can Make Dairy-Free Milk*
Ever needed a non-dairy milk and need it fast? Grab some oats out of the cupboard and get making your own!

With just one cup of oats and a high-speed blender, you can make a creamy milk from oats that are completely nut-free as well. You can optionally add in some maple syrup and vanilla for a really enhanced flavor in this recipe.









*11. Agar Agar Replaces Gelatin*
The moment you discover what gelatin is actually made of (animal skin and bones) you'll be saddened by the loss of your favorite things like gummies and marshmallows.

However, you can use a cool ingredient called Agar Agar which is derived from algae to create a plethora of recipes from gummy bears to sliceable vegan cheeses and even pannacotta!









*12. Not All Vegan Foods Are Labeled "Vegan"*
There are so many natural foods either storebought or on restaurant menus that are vegan by accident, or they've just never needed to be advertised as such.

Common restaurant foods include: Japanese sushi rolls such as bean curd, sweet potato, avocado & cucumber, Indian cuisines such as pakoras and chana masala, and Thai dishes such as yellow curry and fresh rolls are also almost always vegan.









*13. You Can Press Tofu Without A Press*
This may seem common knowledge, but can you remember the first time you ever read "pressed tofu" on a recipe and wondered how the heck to do that?

Well, if that's you right now there's good news. You can press tofu simply and easily by wrapping the block of tofu in paper towels and placing a plate on top, stacked with heavier canned items. You can also use a towel and some books. Pressing tofu can make the difference between a bland bite of tofu and a delicious one. This picture perfectly depicts the difference in marinating a regular block of tofu and a pressed one.









*14. There Are Sneaky Non-Vegan Ingredients*
I can remember the day I got excited when I read the ingredients of a mint chocolate treat and there was no eggs and no dairy in the ingredients. "Awesome, it's vegan" I thought. Wrong. There was a sneaky ingredient that I had NO clue wasn't vegan until it was pointed out to me. Since then, I've been learning the lingo and reading labels like a champ.

But as it turns out there are some sneaky ingredient names that aren't vegan at all. Get to know your lingo and you're on the path to success. Here are some common ones: Gelatin; made of animal skin and bones, Shellac, Confectioner's Glaze & Food Dyes, all made from insects; made from bugs, Honey; from bees (not vegan), Casein & Whey; made from dairy, and a few more.








*
15. A Great Plan For Failure*
We've all struggled at least once ending up with a group of friends eating somewhere that offers you no options but a side salad and french fries. Don't panic, just plan.

While the world is adapting to the growth of those on a plant-based diet, not every menu is there yet. You can ask for some options, but if you're stuck, just try and enjoy yourself and make sure you have a vegan protein bar in your purse at all times. I almost always have one in my car or in my purse for this exact scenario. It keeps your head in the game and removes the need for hangry frustrated outbursts in the name of food.

https://www.forkly.com/food-hacks/1...cpc&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=dmdo_us_m


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

GLUTEN FREE MULTISEED BREAD









*INGREDIENTS
DRY INGREDIENTS*

140 g / 1 heaped cup buckwheat flour*
¾ tsp baking soda**
1 tsp fine salt
2 tbsp ground flax seeds or chia seeds
85 g / heaped ½ cup almonds (walnuts or hazelnuts)
40 g / ¼ cup flax seeds (I used golden flax seeds), more to decorate
35 g / ¼ cup sesame seeds, more to decorate
65 g / ½ cup pumpkin seeds, more to decorate
70 g / ½ cup sunflower seeds, more to decorate
30 g / ¼ cup dried cranberries (dates, prunes or apricots)
ground cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg, cloves (optional)***

*WET INGREDIENTS*

45 ml / 3 tbsp oil (I used mild olive oil) + more to grease the pan
15 ml / 1 tbsp maple syrup
1½ tsp apple cider vinegar (or lemon juice)
360 ml / 1½ cups water









*METHOD*


Mix the first four dry ingredients in a large mixing bowl. Set aside.
Set the oven to 150° C / 300° F fan forced (or 170° C / 340° F no fan) and grease a 1kg / 2lb baking tin with a bit of oil.
This is an optional step, but recommended! Heat up a medium size pan on a low-medium heat. Once hot, add almonds to it. Dry roast the almonds for a few minutes until fragrant and lightly browned on both sides - move them around the pan frequently so that they don't burn. Remove the almonds from the pan and place them on a chopping board. Add pumpkin and sunflower seeds to the pan and dry roast them together, stirring frequently.
Chop toasted almonds up roughly and if using dates, prunes or apricots rather than cranberries, remove the stones (dates) and chop them into smaller pieces too.
In a small mixing bowl combine all the wet ingredients.
Add cooled-down nuts, seeds and dried fruit to the dry ingredients.
Stir the wet ingredients into the dry ones and mix well to combine. Let the batter rest for about 30-60 minutes so that the chia / flax seeds (also known as a flax egg) have had a chance to activate (become jelly-like) in the added moisture.
Pour the batter into the prepared baking tin and decorate the top with extra seeds before putting the bread in the oven.
Bake for about 60 minutes, until a skewer comes out clean. Let the bread cool down completely before cutting into it and use a serrated knife to cut it.

*NOTES*
*Buckwheat is a naturally gluten-free pseudo grain that is related to rhubarb, but some brands may get cross-contaminated with gluten during processing so if you have a severe gluten intolerance or Celiac disease, make sure you only purchase buckwheat that has been certified as gluten-free (please be aware that Doves Farm buckwheat flour we show in the video above ISN'T gluten-free certified. We made a mistake and realised it too late)
**Please ingore the fact that the video calls for baking powder (instead of baking soda). It's a typo that we didn't spot in time. Baking soda is the correct ingredient.

***If you intend to have this bread with sweet toppings, adding some ground spices and optionally increasing the amount of sweetness (to 2 tbsp maple syrup) is a nice idea. I would start with ½ tsp cinnamon and ¼ tsp ground ginger and nutmeg and a good pinch of cloves. For a savoury take on this bread, nigella seeds make a nice topping and olives a great substitute for dried fruit.

sauce https://www.lazycatkitchen.com/gluten-free-multiseed-bread/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

VEGAN ORANGE CREAMSICLE POPSICLES









Makes 4 popsicles

What you need:
2 oranges, peeled
Zest of one orange
1 peach, pitted
1/3 cup non-dairy milk
1/4 teaspoon vanilla

What you do:
In a blender, process all ingredients until smooth and pour into popsicle molds. Chill in freezer for at least 4 hours until set.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We may finally know why marijuana helps people with chronic gut problems
And it could have implications for other inflammation, too.



> As John Mayer tells us (and tells us, and tells us), your body is a wonderland. When it comes to microbial life, this holds especially true for your gut. There, hundreds of residential species eat, breed, and excrete waste. Somehow, your intestines manage to thrive with this zoo inside them-for the most part. In some cases things aren't so wonderful: your gut starts attacking itself in an autoimmune response that's bad for microbes and host alike.
> 
> People with this condition, known as inflammatory bowel diseases like Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis, face a chronic problem. Current treatment options are laden with side effects and require constant tweaking to remain effective. Some of those people have turned to marijuana for treatment-but their stories about how it has helped them have remained just that, stories, until now. A new study from University of Massachusetts and University of Bath researchers is the first to demonstrate the physical process by which cannabis affects IBD, opening up the possibility of creating new drugs to treat these chronic ailments.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.popsci.com/inflammatory-bowel-cannabis?linkId=55790516


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The 10 Best High-Protein, Vegan Foods to Add to Your Diet
Trying a plant-based diet? Make sure you're getting enough protein.

If you've ever considered going vegan, you're probably worried about whether you'd get enough protein, which is essential to staying healthy and nourishing your body. The truth is, that's a valid concern. Because protein is more readily available in animal products, it can be tough to meet your daily requirements when you're on a plant-based diet. And "men need 50-60 grams of protein a day on average, more if they are active," says Maggie Moon, MS, RD.

Fortunately, there are a handful of foods that serve as solid protein sources for vegetarians and vegans. (Moon defines a solid protein source as an item that has 10 grams of protein per serving or more.) Even if they don't pack quite as much of a punch as, say, a plate of steak and eggs, these foods are a good place to get started.

1 Tofu.
Tofu is an excellent plant-based, high-protein option that's used as a staple in many meatless dishes. At 22 grams of protein per ½ cup, tofu is a great addition to stir-fries and salads. Plus, it has a "meaty" texture that is great for grilling and pan-sears.

Look for firm tofu at the grocery store: "Just like strained yogurts, the firmer the tofu, the more protein it'll pack because it has lower water content" says Moon. An added bonus: tofu is an excellent non-dairy source of calcium.

2 Beans.
There are 21 grams of protein in one cup of cooked beans, so they'll help fill you up and build muscle. What's more, beans will boost your digestion "since they're packed with fiber," Moon says. Pair it with rice, hummus, or whole-grain bread for a complete meatless meal.

3 Spelt

At 11 grams of protein per cup, spelt offers less protein than a serving of tofu or beans. But it's an excellent and underused grain option. "Putting a grain on a high-protein foods list may seem unusual, but spelt is surprising like that. It's higher in protein than quinoa, and it is also an outstanding source of iron (20% of daily value) and fiber (30% of daily value)," says Moon, although it is lower than a serving of tofu or beans. Spelt stays nicely al dente when cooked and adds a nutty chewiness to grain salads and soups.

4 Pistachios.

At 25 grams of protein per cup, pistachios make for an excellent high-protein snack on the go, says Ashley Holmes Roth, a registered dietitian at Common Threads. "You can also make use them for a number of sweet and savory recipes," she says, like this sweet potato coconut curry.

5 Pumpkin seeds.

Pumpkin seeds contain 12 grams of protein per cup, and they're an excellent source of fiber as well. "There are infinite ways to prepare pumpkin seeds, such as roasting them, sprinkling some on top of a parfait or incorporating them into a granola mix," Roth says. (Check out some ideas for roasted pumpkin seed mixes here.)

6 Chickpeas.

Chickpeas contain 9 grams of protein per ¾-cup serving and are one of the most versatile plant-based protein sources out there. "One great way to eat chickpeas is to add them to a kale salad; you'll be increasing your protein and vitamin intake because the leafy greens contain vitamins A, C, E, and K," says Roth."Season up your chickpeas with your favorite spices and a little oil and then roast at 400F until crispy to make a great substitute for croutons."

You can also use chickpea flour, says Moon, which "can be added into falafels or used to help bind onion fritters (aka pakoras)."

7 Tempeh.

For a mere 3 ounces of tempeh, a fermented soy product and popular plant-based protein source, you're getting 16 grams of protein to fill you up. "Not only is tempeh a plant-based source of protein, but the fermentation processes creates probiotics," says Natalie Rizzo, MS, RD, which is great for your gut health and digestion, too. Try this mouth-watering vegan BBQ tempeh bowl.

8 Seitan.

This vegan wheat-based protein has a meaty texture that's reminscent of beef or chicken, says Rizzo. "It's definitely an acquired taste, but it can be a good protein for those who miss the taste of meat," she explains. Plus, 1/3 of a cup of seitan has 21 grams of protein, so a little goes a long way.

9 Edamame.

Your favorite sushi appetizer is actually a fantastic source of protein. "Edamame is a tasty source of plant-based protein, with 1 cup containing 17 grams," says Lauren Harris-Pincus, MS, RDN, author of The Protein-Packed Breakfast Club. Add edamame to salads, stir-fry dishes, pasta, grain bowls, and soups, she says.

10 Lentils.

One cup of cooked lentils has 18 grams of protein. "Lentils have a nice bite, so they can serve as the grain and protein in most of your dishes," says Rizzo. What's more, thanks to the texture, lentils make a great substitute in dishes that would usually contain meat, like meatballs, lasagna, or a hearty stew.

sauce https://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/g22984684/high-protein-vegan-foods/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Mexican Red Bean Stew with Polenta Dumplings*

This spicy stew is packed to the brim with iron, fiber, and Vitamins A and C. But the flavors and the textures are what really take the cake here. Chipotle peppers in abodo sauce make this dish smoky and spicy, and the polenta dumplings are dreamy dollops of comfort. Top it with fresh cilantro and avocado for that perfectly green finish









*Ingredients*

Flax meal 2 tsps
Water 1/3 cup + 2 tsps
Polenta cornmeal 1/2 cup
Nutritional yeast 2 tbsps
Baking powder 2 pinches
Olive oil 1 tbsp
Kale 2 cups
Garlic 2 cloves
Chipotle peppers in adobo sauce 2 tbsps
Low-sodium vegetable stock/broth 4 cups
No-salt canned kidney beans 1 can
No-salt canned diced tomatoes 1 can
Cumin 1/2 tsp
Avocado 1/2

*Optional*
Cilantroto taste
Salt & pepper to taste

Directions
1) In a jar or cup, combine the flax meal and 1/3 of the water measurement. Whisk together and let sit for a few minutes, until it thickens.

2) Meanwhile, in a mixing bowl, combine the polenta cornmeal, nutritional yeast and baking powder. Stir to combine. Then add the olive oil and the remaining water measurement (warm or hot water works best). Mix together.

3) Add the flax meal mixture to the polenta cornmeal mixture and mix again. Let this dough sit in the fridge until you get to Step 6.

4) Produce Prep: Rinse the kale. Separate the leaves from the stems. Remove the rough end from the stems, and then finely dice the stems. Thinly slice the leaves. Rinse and chop the cilantro (if using). Peel and mince the garlic. Chop the chipotle peppers in abodo sauce into small pieces (and keep the sauce that the peppers come packaged in).

5) In a soup pot, combine the vegetable broth/stock, canned diced tomatoes, chipotle peppers in abodo sauce (including the sauce), kale stem pieces, garlic and cumin. Bring up to medium-high heat. Once boiling, reduce heat to low and simmer. After 10 minutes of simmering, rinse and drain the canned kidney beans and add them - along with the kale leaves - to the pot.

6) Roll the polenta into small balls, and carefully add them to the pot of simmering beans. Cook for about 4 minutes, or until the dumplings rise to the surface. Add salt and pepper to taste.

7) Remove the skin and pit from the avocado and cut into small pieces. Serve the soup hot and top with avocado and cilantro.

sauce https://meals.whatthehealthfilm.com/recipe/56c49671f83f55a2e4d918fb?ref=discover


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Hearty One-Pot Meal Miso Soup*

This soup is very versatile and makes a lot, so plan on leftovers (you may need to add extra broth the next day as the noodles suck up all the liquid overnight). You can use whatever vegetables you have on-hand instead of the carrots and bok choy. See the notes for some additional options.









*Ingredients*

1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame oil optional, see note
1 tablespoon ginger-root peeled and minced
4 cloves garlic minced
12 cups water
1/2 tablespoon wakame or other seaweed
1 1/2 cups carrots cut into matchsticks
1 1/2 ounces dried shiitake mushrooms see note
1 1/2 cups frozen shelled edamame
5 ounces buckwheat soba noodles uncooked, see note
1 pound baby bok choy cut into 1/2-inch slices
6-8 tablespoons mellow white miso see note
1 teaspoon prepared wasabi optional or to taste

*Instructions*

Heat the sesame oil in a large, non-stick soup pot. Add the ginger and garlic and cook for one minute. Add the water, wakame, carrots, and dried mushrooms and bring to a simmer. Cover and simmer for 15 minutes, or until mushrooms are tender. Add the edamame and cook for another 5 minutes.

Add the noodles and the bok choy, cover, and cook until noodles are tender, about 7 minutes.

Place the miso and wasabi in a bowl and add about 1/2 cup of the hot soup broth. Stir or whisk until there are no lumps and then add it back to the pot and heat through but do not boil. Taste and add more miso or wasabi as needed.

*Recipe Notes*
A little sesame oil gives the broth a richer flavor, but if using it is not an option, cook the garlic and ginger in a teaspoon or two of water instead.

Whole dried shiitaki mushrooms look nice in this soup but may be hard to chew. You can cut them in pieces with a pair of kitchen shears after they've softened. If you happen to have fresh mushrooms, you can use about 5-8 ounces.

Most buckwheat soba noodles found in the U.S. are not gluten-free. If necessary, you can substitute gluten-free pad thai noodles or spaghetti. If you're avoiding pasta, you can substitute about 2 cups of cooked brown rice or other grain; add more as necessary if the soup is too "soupy."

If using miso from an Asian grocery, check ingredients carefully to make sure fish (bonito) isn't in the ingredients. To reduce sodium, look for low-sodium miso in natural food stores.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2011/09/hearty-one-pot-meal-miso-soup.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

5 Ways to Fix Over-Salted Food

Salt can be your best friend in the kitchen. It brings forward and enhances flavours taking a dish from drab to vibrant with just a pinch. But what do you do when you've lovingly tended and seasoned a dish and you realize that you've added way too much salt? The panic is real.

Firstly, take a deep breath and put down the box of salt. There are lots of ways to rescue over-salted food. Here are your options:

1. Make More of Your Recipe 
Let's start with the most obvious: make more. If you have enough ingredients, double the recipe or make more by half, then mix it in with the salty batch a bit at a time until you've reached your desired flavour.

2. Bulk up Your Dish
Bulk up the dish with more of any quick-cooking main ingredients you have, such as vegetables from your crisper drawer. I'll often add handfuls of greens to dishes with too much salt.

3. Add a Starch
Stir in some cooked (unsalted) rice, barley, quinoa, pasta or couscous. These salt-thirsty ingredients will absorb quite a bit from a sauce. Depending on the dish, simmer or bake it for a bit with a splash of liquid to meld the flavours and allow the grains to absorb the excess salt. If it's a soup, curry or other saucy dish, you can add large chunks of potato to soak up excess salt then discard when tender.

4. Dilute Your Dish With Liquid
With this option, you just want to be careful not to dilute all the hard-earned flavours as well as the salt, so don't reach straight for water. Opt instead for unsalted broth, some unsalted diced tomatoes, or a splash of non-dairy or wine. Make sure you are adding something that will add to the flavour and not dilute the dish.

5. Last Step: Re-Season, But Not With Salt!
If you've mitigated the saltiness by adding liquids or other ingredients, you'll likely need to bolster the other seasonings so that you don't end up with a perfectly salted but otherwise underwhelming dish. Ground spices and fresh herbs can be added directly, but things like garlic, onions, ginger and whole spices won't be very tasty if added raw. Here's the golden secret: borrow a fantastic cooking trick from India called a "tarka" - aromatics such as onions, spices and garlic are sautéed separately and added to the dish at the last minute. The method, used in this lentil recipe, is like magic, adding a ton of flavour as a final step.

sauce https://www.foodnetwork.ca/kitchen-...tm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=FoodDigital18


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Impossible Vegan Pumpkin Pie
This gluten-free, vegan pumpkin pie forms its own crust as it bakes. Delicious and addictive-and low-fat and only 153 calories per serving!









*Ingredients*

1 1/2 cups soy milk or other non-dairy milk
1 tablespoon Ener-G egg replacer see Notes
1/4 cup water see Notes
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups pureed or mashed cooked pumpkin, cushaw, or winter squash (or canned pumpkin), see Notes
1/2 cup brown rice flour see Notes
2 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon ginger powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 - 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon salt

*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350 F. Spray a 9-inch deep dish pie pan with cooking spray. (or Pyrex pan, and it came out with no sticking.) A deep dish is recommended because this pie will rise a lot during cooking but will fall back down as it cools.

Put the first five ingredients in the blender, and blend well. Add the pumpkin, and puree. Add the remaining ingredients and blend on high for 2 minutes, stopping to scrape the sides a couple of times to make sure everything is thoroughly blended. Pour into a pie pan and bake for about 60 minutes. The top and edges should be brown, but the edges should not be over-done. (Since this is a custardy pie, using the standard toothpick or knife test does not work; it will remain somewhat moist in the center, but it shouldn't be uncooked.)

Remove from the oven and allow to cool on the counter. For best results, refrigerate until chilled before eating.
*
Recipe Notes*
*If you don't have Ener-G egg replacer, you can omit it and the 1/4 cup water and use any other replacement for two eggs.

**The pie will come out best if the pumpkin is very dry, so after the pumpkin is mashed, drain all the water off completely by putting it into a cheesecloth-lined colander and letting it drip over a bowl.

***You can use white rice flour or whole wheat, but the rice flour pie is better than the whole wheat , If you use another type of flour, do so at your own risk. Check the comments to see what has worked for other people.

Sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2006/10/and-answer-is.html


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It might be vegan ...but bleeech!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Hallowe'en!


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

With the temps getting cooler and the sun setting sooner, I was in the mood for some chili!









Easy Vegetarian Chili (Also easy to make Vegan)

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons oil
1 large onion, diced
4 cloves of garlic, finely minced
1-3 tablespoons chili powder (more will be spicier)
2 tablespoons of cumin
1 teaspoon oregano
1/4 - 2 teaspoons of chili flakes (the more chili flakes the spicier it will be)
2 bell peppers, diced
2 medium carrots, diced
3 celery stalks, diced
2 - 28oz cans of whole tomatoes and their juice (use your hands to roughly crush the tomatoes)
2 - 15-ounce cans of beans, drained and rinsed (I like kidney and white beans)
2 cup of frozen corn (you could use fresh but frozen is easy and works great)
Salt, to taste (I like about 2 teaspoons)

Optional toppings: sour cream, cheddar cheese, cilantro, diced avocados or green onion.

*Instructions*

Heat oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add onion and sauté for about 3 minutes. Add garlic and sauté 1 minute more. Add chili powder, cumin, oregano, and chili flakes and stir for about 30 seconds.

Add the peppers, carrots, and celery and cook for about 5 minutes, or until they just start to soften. Add tomatoes and their juice and bring to a simmer. Once the chili begins to simmer, reduce the heat to medium-low. You want the chili to be at a low simmer with the lid off.

Continue to cook the chili, stirring occasionally, for 20 minutes. Add beans and corn and let the chili return to a simmer. Cook for 5 more minutes or until the corn and beans have heated through.

Generously salt to taste.

Serve on its own or topped with one (or all!) of the delicious toppings.

Enjoy!

*Source*

https://www.theendlessmeal.com/easy-vegetarian-chili-recipe/

*My Own Twist*

I added a cup of veggie stock in with the tomatoes and 1/3 cup of pearl barley. Then I gently simmered the chili for an hour to cook the barley. I also added a tablespoon of smoked paprika for more smokey goodness. If you do this, I recommend larger chunks of veg to keep them from turning to mush.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*9 VEGAN WAYS TO HACK CLASSIC HOLIDAY PIES*









Some like the filling more. Others prefer the crust. Whichever team you're on, everyone loves a slice of freshly baked pie-even if just to accompany your ice cream. The smell of the caramelized fruit and sugar baking under doughy crust wafting through the house is enough to make anyone appreciate homemade holiday fare. While the standard seasonal pies-apple, pecan, and pumpkin-are most often the go-to, change it up this year by adding an extra element of deliciousness to the classics. Change is difficult for some, but these classic pies have the ability to transform into decadence at its finest with just a tweak or two (or three).

*The pie: timeless apple*

Apple pie is undoubtedly synonymous with "America." You could find no other dessert that is more patriotic than this fruity and straightforward delight. Satisfied by the warm and spicy flavors of cinnamon and subtle fruitiness one can find lingering only on an orchard tree, apple pie comforts and begs eaters to consume another slice. But just like the melting pot that is America, apple pie calls for more unique flavors, so liven up this wholesome tart with fanciful toppings to make it a bit more interesting than plain old à la mode.

*The hacks:*

1. Maple syrup glaze: Similar to the apple, maple syrup is another tree-derived, cold-weather sweet that makes for a phenomenal baking ingredient. While some might be more comfortable with dressing pancake stacks only with maple syrup, drizzling it over a bed of hot-sliced honey crisps before you delicately place doughy leaf cutouts (maple leaf cut-crust, anyone?) will add another layer of sweetness to your classic pie.

2. Toffee-layered: Anything buttery, nutty, and sweet added to a pie will do just fine. Include rich toffee bits layered between golden apple slices in an effort to add some more oomph to the all-American classic. If you've ever wondered how a caramel-apple pie would taste, this is it-but with a little extra crunch.

3. Cheddar-infused: A cheddar-y apple pie is no secret, but a vegan cheddar-infused apple pie might be! This zany combination is enjoyed by families across the nation, so why mess with a great thing? With so many incredible dairy-free cheddar cheeses on the market and even an artisan cookbook on how to age your own cheddar, you will never fall short of delicious cheeses to add. Plus, with this combination, the cheddar's sharp bite will complement the pie's sweetness.

*The pie: off-beat pecan*

Pecan pie is exactly what you crave when you are in the mood for something with a little bit more originality. Apple and pumpkin pie are sure to be found on nearly every festive dessert table, but pecan pie is somewhat more elusive, yet always a pleasant surprise when you encounter it. The pie's caramelized, nutty texture pairs perfectly with a festive holiday dinner or by itself. To really take this wintery pie up a notch, oatmeal, pretzels, and cream cheese might just do the trick.

*The hacks:*

1. Oatmeal filling: Oatmeal isn't only for breakfast and cookies; it's arguably best suited for a brown sugar-enriched pie delightfully dotted with candied pecans. The rolled oats' heartiness will add the right amount of weight to the filling, making this dessert even more dense and decadent. To make sure your pie doesn't go dry from the starch, cut back on the flour, or add more liquid to balance the mixture.

2. Salty pretzel shell: Crust lovers will fall over themselves for this elevated masterpiece. Pretzels are great accompanied by mustard and beer, but they are even better at adding that unlikely (but oh-so-delicious) salty, crunchy element to sweet treats. Add crushed salty pretzels into the wheat crust to give your pie that salty-sweet perfect combination. This filling addition is perfect for brave souls who dare to dunk hot crispy French fries into icy shakes.

3. Cream cheese whirl: Enjoy the occasional slice of cheesecake? If so, swirl in some vegan cream cheese to give your pecan pie the ultimate cheesecake quality. The addition is sure to give your pie a fluffier texture that is still dense and full of richness.

*The pie: perfect pumpkin*

Pumpkin pie is the quintessential autumn and holiday pie known to humankind. It decks the table at Thanksgiving celebrations and is always gobbled up by hungry party guests. The smooth and slightly tart taste of the pumpkin filling combined with a buttery flaky pie shell is the ultimate treat and is also the perfect way to enjoy a midnight snack (if you have any leftovers). While this pie is perfect in its simplicity, sometimes a little spice is what's needed to transform the annual holiday get together into something a little bit more jaw-dropping-so you can fork in more pie, of course.

*The hacks:*
1. Whipped bourbon: Bust open the liquor cabinet, and get your hands on some bourbon-the finest barrel-aged spirit around. The liquor's butterscotch and pepper flavors will take your dairy-free whipped cream to the next level of goodness. Skim off the top of refrigerated coconut milk, add an ounce of bourbon, and beat on high until peaks form.

2. Hazelnut crust: Hazelnuts are pricier than the average nut, but their heavenly taste is worth a few extra dollars. Call us crazy, but we say upgrade your typical whole-wheat crust for something a little more nutty.

3. Salted caramel drizzle: Every dessert is better with salty caramel sauce, and swirling this confection over (or inside) your traditional pumpkin pie will add a sticky sweetness that will dazzle your senses like no pie ever has (obviously besides any of the aforementioned pies).

https://vegnews.com/2018/11/9-vegan...2lym7HKb2czncG_VMKmF_sS2W9xIvw-LWHiuu1jHqfzqg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cook, eat and play for big points

VEGAN EGG REPLACER "AQUAFABA" IS OFFICIALLY A SCRABBLE WORD



> erriam-Webster recently added vegan term "aquafaba" to the Official Scrabble Players Dictionary. Players can now use the term-defined as "the liquid that results when beans are cooked in water"-to score 22 points. Goose Wohlt, a software engineer and home cook, coined the term in 2016 after learning about aquafaba's egg-like properties from French tenor Joël Roessel. The popular egg replacer-which can be used in place of eggs to make meringue, condiments, ice cream, and more-has been used to create a number of commercial products, including Fora Foods' vegan Faba Butter, Sir Kensington's vegan mayonnaise Fabanaise, and Elmhurst's liquid egg white replacer Milked Chickpeas.


sauce https://vegnews.com/2018/11/vegan-e...BgIyla8gDMwci51ewyNrb3fTRLfzMSAQPt6MBJPD6Eqrk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Easy Pumpkin Spice Raw Energy Bars
*
These plant-based granola bars are packed with whole ingredients like pecans, pumpkin seeds, and dates. There's no refined grain, sugar, or syrup. They make a great snack and are gluten and oil free.









*What You'll Need*
1 cup pecans

1 cup pumpkin seeds

1 cup pitted dried dates

½ cup dried currants

1 tsp vanilla extract

½ Tbsp Pumpkin Pie spice mix (cinnamon, clove, nutmeg)

Dash of salt

*How to Make It*
1) In a food processor, combine 1 cup pecans, 1 cup dates, ¾ cup pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup currants (reserve the remaining pumpkins seeds and currants for later), vanilla, pumpkin pie spice mix, and salt.

2) Process until the mixture comes together into a sticky ball. If it doesn't, add water, 1 tablespoon at a time, until it does. Transfer the mixture from the food processor to a mixing bowl.

3) Mix in the remaining pumpkin seeds and currants.

4) Line an 8x8 inch square pan with a large piece of plastic wrap. You want enough plastic wrap to line the bottom and fold back over the top of the bars.

5) Place the pumpkin spice bar mixture into the pan.

6) Use your fingers to press the mixture into an even layer. If the mixture sticks to your fingers, wet with a little bit of water. Once the mixture is spread, fold over the extra plastic wrap to cover.

7) Place another 8x8-inch square pan on top. Weigh down the top pan with heavy cans or jars.

8) Chill in the freezer for 1-2 hours.

9) Remove and cut into 16 squares.









*Cooking Tips*
Chilling and pressing the bars helps compact the ingredients so that they hold up well as bars. Placing them in the freezer vs. the fridge helps to speed up this process. If you don't have time for this step, you can roll the mixture into round "bites."

The bars last for about a week in the fridge. For long-term storage, wrap in plastic and store in the freezer for up to two months.

If you don't have pumpkin pie spice mix on hand, you can make your own using: 1 tsp cinnamon, ¼ tsp ground nutmeg, and ¼ tsp ground clove.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...1stjB0apf1RG5HRr-AK7syRm2ocqXKz8twTMWWlbvOI-8


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Best Vegan Chili Ever *









Servings: 8
Calories: 292 kcal

*Ingredients*
*For the Chili:*

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 yellow onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 28 oz can diced tomatoes
1 19 oz can black beans (2 cups) , drained and rinsed
1 19 oz can kidney beans (2 cups), drained and rinsed
1 cup water (plus more if needed)
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon cayenne powder

*For the Tofu:*

2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 350g block extra-firm tofu

*Instructions*

*For the Chili:* 
Add the olive oil to a large pot and heat over medium-high heat. Add in the onion and garlic and sauté until the onion is translucent and just begins to brown. Add in the tomatoes, beans, water, and all of the spices. Bring to a boil and reduce to simmer and continue to simmer for 1 hour. If the chili gets too thick, just splash in more water to reach desired consistency.









*For the Tofu: *
In the meantime, preheat your oven to 350F (180C). Line a baking sheet with parchment paper, or lightly grease the pan.
Mix nutritional yeast, soy sauce, and olive oil together in a large bowl. Open and drain the tofu (no need to press it), then break off chunks and crumble with your fingers into the bowl. Do this with all of the tofu until you have a large bowl of crumbles. Stir the tofu crumbles well making sure all of the tofu is evenly coated in the nutritional yeast mix.
Spread the tofu mixture evenly over the pan. Bake for about 45 mins, stopping to stir the tofu every now and then. Keep a close eye on it towards the end so that it doesn't burn. You want the tofu to be nice and browned. The smaller crumbles will be darker than the larger crumbles, and that's ok because it will provide a variety of texture.
When the chili and tofu are both prepared, stir in the tofu crumbles and continue to cook the for another 5 minutes. This will allow the tofu to absorb the sauce and get gloriously chewy. Serve hot with a dollop of vegan sour cream and a sprinkle of chives if desired.

















sauce https://itdoesnttastelikechicken.co...7TkQR4fRocQZmmXonXa012TD-Yz0pl2KzzjPolBd69zDg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't eat romaine lettuce, CDC urges amid E. coli concerns


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Quick And Easy Zesty Broccoli








*
Ingredients*
1 cup broccoli, steamed
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
1 tsp dijon mustard
1 scallions, sliced

*Directions*
Prep: 5 min.
Cook: 0 min.
Total: 5 min.
Mix scallion, apple cider vinegar and mustard in a large bowl.
Pour over steamed broccoli, toss, then serve.

39
Calories

7 g
Carbs

3 g
Protein

0 g
Fat


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

8 WAYS TO VEGANIZE EVERYTHING IN YOUR FRIDGE WITHOUT ANYONE NOTICING









ou might be thinking that National Clean Out Your Refrigerator Day can mean only one thing: cleaning your refrigerator. And while that's pretty much true, if you're looking to eat healthier or if you're transitioning to veganism, this day can also provide inspiration to throw everything out and wipe down the shelves while swapping old ingredients for healthful, vegan alternatives. Here are eight products that you can switch for plant-based staples you'll mistake for the "real thing."

1. Mayonnaise
Traditional mayonnaise is an oil-in-water emulsion comprised of 70 to 80 percent fat (and very often includes eggs). However, plant-based mayonnaise brands are made from non-GMO and expeller pressed oils, and many vegan options are organic, low-sodium, and gluten-free. Try Hampton Creek or Sir Kensington's Fabanaise made with aquafaba (chickpea water), for a lighter, healthier option.

2. Milk
Though we've been conditioned to think that cows' milk has excellent nutritional benefits, it is suited to the nutritional needs of calves. According to the American Gastroenterological Association, for humans, it's the leading cause of food allergies among infants and children. Many people also become lactose intolerant with age because they begin to produce less lactase, the enzyme that helps with the digestion of milk as young as two years old. Fortunately, there's a healthier alternative that has recently exploded onto the food market: nut milk. Now more than ever, there are plenty of options from which to choose, all the way from plain, unsweetened almond milk to macadamia nut milk. Not only are plant-based milks better for our digestion, but they're also flavorful and packed with healthy fats and vitamins. So, leave the cows' milk for the cows, and enjoy a vegan milk from Califia Farms, Almond Breeze, Silk, or Milkadamia instead.

3. Cheese
You hear a lot of vegans and vegetarians say that cheese is the hardest thing to live without, but they don't have a reason to stress over completely eliminating it from their diet. Similar to cow's milk, cheese is approximately 70 to 80 percent fat, while cream cheese is 90 percent fat. However, similar to nut milk and vegan mayonnaise, the variety in vegan cheese is expanding seemingly by the day. If you want melty, tasty vegan cheese with your next meal, try Field Roast's Chao Creamery, Miyoko's Kitchen, Daiya, Kite Hill, Punk Rawk Labs, Follow Your Heart, and Go Veggie (to name a few).

4. Butter
We're happy to see that, nowadays, at conventional grocery stores, vegan butter and margarine are placed next to brands that contain animal products. Though vegan butter and margarine are healthy only when used in moderation (because they're high in saturated fats), we still love Earth Balance Original Buttery Spread and Miyoko's Creamery European Style Cultured VeganButter because even a plant-based eater can enjoy some butter now and then.

5. Coffee creamer
Instead of reaching for a generic coffee creamer that's loaded with sugar, artificial flavoring, and saturated fats derived from dairy, choose from one of the nut-based blends that are all over store shelves now. Again, Califia Farms has come up with delicious creamer flavors such as Pecan Caramel and Hazelnut, while Nutpods' dairy-free creamer and Wildwood are also great options.

6. Salad dressing
The ranch and balsamic dressings sitting inside the shelves of your refrigerator door are loaded with sugar, saturated fat, and preservatives to ensure their flavors and ingredients are stable for longer. Creating a balance of fat, sour, and sweet can be difficult, but brands such as Hilary's, Daiya, and Annie's Naturals have succeeded thanks to minimal ingredients and hardly any preservatives that are just as flavorful.

7. Eggs
When there was talk of plant-based eggs being released onto the market, the vegan community was skeptical. But ever since this release, vegans have been praising these scientific miracles that look and taste just like chicken eggs. In fact, Follow Your Heart's VeganEgg-comprised primarily of algal, an ingredient derived from algae-is so close to the "real thing" that we often have to look at the package to remind ourselves that what we're eating is cruelty-free.

8. Meat
These days, there's a vegan alternative to just about every meat product imaginable. Listing all of them would take weeks, so, for the beginner looking to sample vegan proteins, we recommend Field Roast's Mexican Chipotle Sausage, Gardein's Seven Grain Crispy Tenders, and The Beyond Burger by Beyond Meat, which is the world's first plant-based burger that looks, cooks, and tastes so much like beef that it's found in the meat section of grocery stores.

sauce and links https://vegnews.com/2017/11/8-ways-...mXnrIGESSGoKHymaUWcyAeO_FTqJqKg_e7b1LwMXk3j7s


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey cyclelicious - thanks for keeping the veg threads alive and going. I've used some of the recipes in the past and I'm reminded to try some new ones - good stuff. Just wanted to pass some positive stoke.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Carl Mega!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Ranger Cookies









INGREDIENTS:
1 cup vegan butter

1 cup sugar

1 cup packed brown sugar

2 flax eggs

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

2 cups all-purpose flour

1 teaspoon baking soda

1/2 teaspoon baking powder

1/2 teaspoon salt

2 cups quick-cooking oats

2 cups crisp rice cereal

1 cup unsweetened shredded coconut

INSTRUCTIONS:
preheat oven to 350 degrees

In the bowl of your stand mixer, or a large bowl if you are using a hand mixer, cream butter with both sugars until it is light a fluffy.

Beat in the flax eggs and vanilla.

Whisk together the flour, salt, baking soda, and baking powder in a smaller bowl. Gradually add the flour mixture to the creamed mixture. Mix until just combined.

Stir in the coconut, oats, and rice cereal.

Line a 2 baking sheets with parchment paper. Using a tablespoon or small cookie scoop, scoop out dough onto cookie sheets, leaving a few inches between each scoop of dough.

Bake for 8-10 minutes. Remove from oven and allow cookies for a few minutes on the pan before transferring them to a wire cooling rack.

*Flax Egg*









Ingredients

1 Tbsp flaxseed meal (ground raw flaxseed)
2 1/2 Tbsp water
Instructions
Add flaxseed meal and water to a dish and stir. Let rest for 5 minutes to thicken. Add to recipes in place of 1 egg (as original recipe is written).

It's not an exact 1:1 substitution in every recipe because it doesn't bind and stiffen during baking quite like an egg does. But I've found it to work incredibly well in pancakes, quick breads, brownies, muffins, cookies, and many other recipes.

sauce https://www.86eats.com/recipes/vega...0mdUEdBFCBYxHzHsVxoS7uKFtnCgA_Z8qUTlnvu4KJ8hI


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Asian Orange Sesame Cauliflower








*
Ingredients*
1 large cauliflower, cut into florets
2/3 cup water
1/3 cup cornstarch, plus 1 teaspoon
1/3 cup flour
3 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons sesame seeds
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup green onions, sliced
1 large orange, zest only
1/4 cup orange juice, from zested orange
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons vinegar
1 teaspoon brown sugar
vegetable Oil for frying

*Instructions*
In a bowl, whisk together the water, 1/3 cup of corn starch, the flour, the sesame seeds, and 1 tablespoon of the oil. Set aside.
In a sauce pan, over medium heat, combine the remaining 2 tablespoons of oil, minced garlic, green onions, orange zest and juice, soy sauce, brown sugar, and vinegar. Bring to a slight boil.
Stir 1 tablespoon of cornstarch into 1 tablespoon of water until dissolved. Whisk into the sauce and reduce heat to a very lower simmer.
Next, heat the vegetable oil in a deep pot to 375 degrees. (You can also use a deep fryer if you have one.)
Coat each cauliflower floret in the flour mixture.
Carefully place each floret into the hot oil. Fry each piece until golden brown - about 3 minutes. Remove from the oil and allow to drain on a paper towel lined baking sheet.
Once all of the pieces are fried, increase the temperature of the oil to 385 degrees and re-fry the nuggets of cauliflower for another 30-60 seconds. This will provide a deeper colour and a better crunch. This step is completely optional!
Lastly, plate the cauliflower and spoon the thick, hot sauce over top. Garnish with some sesame seeds and thinly sliced green onions. Serve immediately.









sauce Asian Orange Sesame Cauliflower - Lord Byron's Kitchen


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chocolate-Orange Cake









*Ingredients*

1 1/2 cups unbleached flour
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour (I used white whole wheat)
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup cocoa
1 teaspoon cinnamon
3/4 cup soy yogurt or other non-dairy yogurt
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 1/2 cups water
1/2 cup fresh orange juice
2 tablespoons grated orange peel

*Chocolate Icing:*

1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 tablespoon cocoa
2 teaspoons orange juice
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract (or 1/8 tsp. if double strength)
extra orange juice as needed

*Orange Icing:*

1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 teaspoon orange juice
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract (or 1/8 tsp. if double strength)
extra orange juice as needed

*Instructions*

Spray a Bundt cake pan with non-stick spray and dust it lightly with unsweetened cocoa. Preheat oven to 350F.

Combine the flours, sugar, baking soda, salt, cocoa, and cinnamon in a large mixing bowl. Add the yogurt, vanilla, balsamic vinegar, water, and orange juice. Beat by hand or with a mixer on low speed just until well-combined, about 1-2 minutes. Stir in the grated orange peel, and pour into the prepared pan.

Bake for about 30-40 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean. Cool in the pan for 10 minutes and then invert it onto a serving platter and cool completely.

When the cake is cool, make the icings. For each icing, mix the ingredients in separate small bowls. One half teaspoon at a time, stir in enough extra orange juice to make a drizzling consistency.

Drizzle the chocolate icing over the cake, wait a few minutes for it to set, and then drizzle the orange icing.









sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2007/...0P_VshJ2SDDrM9PHYrcBvt7qEpXsoWEkTJBZv3bmjslsc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

These Vegan Food Trends Will Be Huge in 2019

In summary

Oat Milk
Tahini in Desserts
Green (Pea) Protein
Vegan Fast Food Goes Mainstream
Fish-Free and Fabulous
Bye, bye, boring water
Healthy Fat- and Carb-Conscious Menus
Probiotics and Other Gut-Healthy Options
Meat-Free Mushroom Snacks
Puffs
Automation

Read more:
sauce https://www.peta.org/living/food/pl...Facebook::2019 vegan food trends blog::::link


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jammin' Almond Thumbprint Cookies









*What You'll Need*

1 cup oat flour
½ cup almond flour
6 Tbsp date sugar
2 Tbsp ground flaxseed
½ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp baking soda
½ tsp ground cinnamon
Pinch of sea salt
½ cup unsweetened non-dairy milk
¼ cup fruit-sweetened jam

*How to Make It*

1 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
2 Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
3 In a mixing bowl, whisk together the oat flour, almond flour, date sugar, flaxseed, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt.
4 Add the non-dairy milk, and use a spoon or your hands to thoroughly mix the dough. It should be thick but not too sticky. If it is too wet, add a little more oat flour and mix well.
5 Scoop out about 1 Tbsp of dough and roll it into a ball.
6 Place on the baking sheet and continue with the remaining dough, positioning balls about 1-2 inches apart.
7 Press the center of each cookie with your thumb to create a well to accommodate ¼ tsp of jam.
8 Fill each thumbprint with ¼ tsp of jam.
9 Bake cookies until lightly golden brown, about 30 minutes.
10 Transfer the baking sheet to a cooling rack for a few minutes to cool.

*Cooking Tips*
If you need to make sure these cookies are gluten-free you can buy oat flour that is labeled as gluten-free or make your own flour at home with gluten-free oats.

To prevent the dough from sticking, have a small bowl with water available to moisten your hands before rolling the dough into balls and pressing thumbprint.

sauce 
https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...R0IjQ3UflNKEEXfGct_tXGRGhwX6L7zbHrgwFwOM-DHco


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Creole Black-eyed Peas*

This is so much faster in a pressure cooker, but if you don't have one, soak your peas overnight and follow the instructions at the end of the recipe.









*Ingredients*

1 large onion chopped
1 green bell pepper chopped
1 rib celery chopped
3 cloves garlic minced
2 cups dried black-eyed peas picked over and rinsed
5 cups water
15 ounces canned diced tomatoes
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon salt or to taste
1/8 teaspoon cayenne or more to taste
1 tablespoon hot sauce or to taste
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 teaspoon Liquid Smoke flavoring

Instructions
Heat a large pressure cooker over high heat (use the Sauté button on the Instant Pot). Add the onion and sauté until it begins to brown; add the bell pepper, celery, and garlic and cook for another 2 minutes, adding a tablespoon or two of water if needed to prevent sticking. Add the black-eyed peas and water, seal the cooker, and bring to high pressure. Cook at high pressure for 10 minutes. (Use the Manual button on the IP and set to 10 minutes.) Remove from heat and allow pressure to come down naturally.

Once the pressure is down, open the cooker and add all remaining ingredients except Liquid Smoke. Return to the heat and simmer for 15-30 minutes, until peas are completely soft and thickened. (Use Sauté on IP and adjust to low.) Add the Liquid Smoke and cook for another 5 minutes. Serve hot over rice with more hot sauce on the table.

To make without a pressure cooker, soak the peas overnight in cold water. Drain. Follow the directions for sautéing the vegetables. Then add all ingredients except liquid smoke to the pot, along with enough additional water to cover the peas by one inch. Cook until peas are completely tender, about 1 1/2 to 2 hours, adding more water as necessary. When they're tender, add the Liquid Smoke, cook for 5 more minutes, and serve over rice.

Nutrition Facts

Amount Per Serving	(1 serving)
Calories 209 Calories from Fat 
18% Daily Value*
Total Fat 2g 3% 
Sodium 481mg 20%
Total Carbohydrates 58g 19%
Dietary Fiber 12g 48%
Protein 18g 36%

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2008/...Yn5bRBiNjTw3Ey0fU9yPNNjbevDcG7tEmC8oX1jMjzCs8


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

*Blueberry Habanero Sauce*

My daughter sent me this last year and it was so delicious that I just made another batch. Try it on tacos, guacamole, biscuits or be bold and try it as a salad dressing. It even tastes great with chips.

*Blueberry Habanero Sauce*

3 cups blueberries 
2 chopped green onions
Juice from one orange and one lime
1 heaping tablespoon raw honey
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/3 cup sugar (I used turbinado but any kind will work) 
7 habanero peppers
Cook on the stove on medium low for 15 minutes or till the blueberries are done and then toss in the blender.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Gingery Carrot and Tomato Soup









Ingredients*

1 large onion chopped
4 cloves garlic minced
1 1/2 tablespoons ginger root minced
3 - 4 cups vegetable broth
1 1/2 pounds carrots about 6 large, trimmed, peeled, and sliced
1 14.5 ounce can diced tomatoes fire-roasted preferred
2 - 3 teaspoons low-sodium soy sauce or wheat-free tamari
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper or hot smoked paprika
1 teaspoon tahini

*Instructions*

Heat a large, non-stick pot and add the onions. Cook, stirring often, until they soften. (If they start to stick, add water by the tablespoon.) Add the garlic and ginger and cook for another minute.

Add 3 cups of the vegetable broth, carrots, and pepper or paprika. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, cover and cook until the carrots are tender, about 20 minutes. Add the remaining ingredients, EXCEPT tahini.

Transfer half of the soup to a blender. Leave the top ajar (or remove the center cup from the Vitamix) and cover with a kitchen towel to allow steam to escape. Blend, beginning on low and increasing to high speed, until soup is completely smooth. Pour into another pot and repeat with the remaining soup.

Simmer, covered, on very low heat for at least 20 minutes to allow flavors to blend. (The soup tastes better the longer it cooks, so if you have the time, give it longer.) If it seems too thick, add additional vegetable broth. Stir in the tahini, check seasonings, and add salt or additional red pepper to taste. Cook for another minute or two before serving hot, garnished with spiralized carrots, if you like.

*Notes*
Using a food processor to chop the vegetables makes this soup much easier to put together. Use the S-blade to mince the garlic and ginger (drop them in the top with the machine running). Then, remove them from the processor and attach the slicing blade to slice the carrots.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2014/...xAqjxLSy--ZQH2ZCQUrnxkVU6k9Htv0stZy8Zw0qpJXc4


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Blow to low carb diet as landmark study finds high fibre cuts heart disease risk








Fibre is found in many 'good' carbohydrates such as oats and wholegrain bread, cereals and pasta



> Eating more fibre, found in wholegrain cereals, pasta and bread as well as nuts and pulses, will cut people's chances of heart disease and early death, according to a landmark review commissioned by the World Health Organization.
> 
> The authors of the review, which will inform forthcoming WHO guidelines, say their findings are good news - but incompatible with fashionable low-carb diets.
> 
> ...


sauce: https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...weoeFIjlCCIzPRiiL7ofuPs8bbQcQPEYuIru3OMys1KZY


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*8 GLOBAL CUISINES THAT ARE SUPER VEGAN-FRIENDLY*

Cuisine from different cultures can break up the monotony of your go-to dinner routine. It can reignite a love for food and awaken your taste buds to entirely new flavors. But new foods can also be intimidating. A menu can be full of dishes you've never heard of before, made with ingredients you can't pronounce, and who knows what hidden animal products could be lurking in these tantalizing dishes? Before you scurry back to the familiarity of your routine, take note of these eight vegan-friendly cuisines. If you're lucky, you might discover your new favorite food.

*1. Ethiopian *









If you're looking for a culinary adventure, start with Ethiopian. The food is rich, flavorful, and relatively healthy. Most dishes resemble a stew-like consistency and are always accompanied by injera-a soft, spongy flatbread made from teff flour and served by the basketful. It'like the Ethiopian version of endless breadsticks, but better. Beyond being incredibly addictive, the injera serves a practical purpose: it is your utensil. You use it to scoop up your main entree. Like many of the culture's traditional dishes, injera is already vegan. Other vegan-friendly options include Atakilt Wat (potatoes, carrots, and cabbage), Misir Wot (red lentil stew), Gomen (stewed collard greens), Fasolia (stewed green beans), Kik Alicha (split pea stew) and more. Try it at home: make Vegan Richa's Atakilt Wat and Gluten-Free Injera.
Dining-out tip: Don't just try one dish; sample them all! Ethiopian restaurants offer a vegetarian (accidentally vegan) combo platter that lets you try most if not all of the veggie offerings. Don't worry; it always comes with plenty of injera!

*2. South Indian*








Hold the ghee and meat, and bring on the rice and dosas! Southern Indian food is far less reliant on animal products compared with the northern half of the nation, making it easier for vegans to dine worry-free. Regional staples include sambar (tamarind-spiced lentil and vegetable stew), dosas (a crepe-like flatbread served either stuffed or plain), Idli (fermented and steamed rice and lentil cake), and various curries and chutneys. Whip up some sambar in less than an hour with Vegan Richa's Instant Pot Eggplant Sambar recipe.
Dining-out tip: While South Indian food is lighter in dairy products compared to the North, some cheese, eggs, and cream are used in certain dishes. Avoid items with "paneer" (cheese) and confirm with your server that the curry and flatbread you're ordering is dairy-free.

*3. Mediterranean *








Wellness practitioners and diet gurus have touted the benefits of a Mediterranean diet for years, but why? Because it's mostly plant-based! There's nothing like a mezze platter of roasted peppers, charred eggplant, creamy hummus, briny olives, refreshing tabouli, cucumber salad, and warm, fluffy pita bread. A glass of vegan wine doesn't hurt, either. Make yourself a fully loaded falafel pita sandwich with the works by following this recipe. It's a Mediterranean street food classic!
Dining-out tip: Double check with your server to ensure the falafel and pita are egg and dairy-free.

*4. Mexican*








Beans. Veggies. Rice. Salsa. Guac. What more can anyone ask for, other than a hand-pressed corn tortilla, of course? Luckily, all of these foods are vegan. From pseudo-Mexican fast-casual concepts like Chipotle, to more authentic sit-down establishments, Mexican food is generally a safe space for vegans. In fact, the Latino culture is helping to push the plant-based movement forward. In Southern California, Latino communities are turning entrepreneurial, veganizing their traditional foods and establishing pop-up businesses and panaderias (bakeries). Skip the line at Chipotle; make Sweet Simple Vegan's Freezer-Friendly Breakfast Burritos!
Dining-out tip: Some beans and tortillas may be made with lard, though this practice is becoming more of a rarity. Rice may also be made with chicken stock. Ask your server to ensure these items are animal-free.

*5. Korean *









"Vegan" may not be the first word most associate with "Korean BBQ," but many traditionally meat-heavy restaurants are opening up to the idea. More Korean restaurants are now offering vegan versions of their classic veggie dishes, such as tofu stew, mandu (steamed dumplings), japchae (stir-fried sweet potato noodles), bibimbap (crispy rice and veggie bowl), and banchan (traditional Korean small side dishes ranging from kimchi, pickled daikon, mung bean, and stewed potatoes). Also, there's rice. Perfectly-cooked, unadulterated rice to cool down that chili paste-infused kimchi. Experience vegan Korean food at home with The Vegan Korean Soon Tofu Stew recipe.
Dining out tip: Look for a vegan section in the menu. If absent, ask your server to be sure the dish you want does not include bonito flakes, fish sauce, or anchovies.

*6. Southern Italian *








True Italian food is a far cry from the meat and dairy-heavy dishes presented in most Americanized "Italian" restaurants. Further, Italian food is extremely diverse, each region varying widely from the next. For vegan-friendly fare, head south, and opt for peasant food. These humble classics are produce-forward and often completely plant-based. Look for Ciambotta (vegetable stew), Pasta e Fagioli (pasta & beans), Minestra (cabbage, leafy greens, white beans), and Roasted Red Pepper Antipasto. Make this simple ciambotta tonight and serve with a generous hunk of crusty bread and vegan wine. 
Dining-out tip: American restaurants have a tendency to add cheese to almost every Italian dish. Politely tell your server to hold the cheese, please!

*7. Burmese*








The unique and plant-focused cuisine of Burma is an extremely underrated cuisine. Those who have experienced it have sung its praises and are always hungry for more. The food reflects Asian cuisine, from its tofu-based soups, fibrous salads, noodles, and samosas, but with a very distinct Burmese flair. Perhaps the most highly regarded dish is the Tea Leaf Salad. The base is fermented tea leaves tossed with nuts, cabbage, tomato, and other bits like ginger, sesame seeds, and mung beans, coated in an oil-based dressing. The strong flavor of the tea leaves is mellowed out by the additional ingredients, making for a unique dish unparalleled by other cuisines. Other vegan-friendly Burmese options include Shan Tofu Soup, Shan Tofu Salad, Pennywort Salad, and veggie-stuffed fried dough balls, similar to samoas. Note: Burmese tofu is made from chickpeas, giving it a more dense texture and interesting flavor. Make a huge batch for yourself and stockpile leftovers in the freezer with Mary's Test Kitchen recipe.
Dining-out tip: Many Burmese dishes are made with chili paste, so be warned: they can be hot!

*
8. Chinese Hot Pot*









For those who can eat their weight in vegetables, hot pot is something you need to add to your dining-out rotation. The concept is simple: choose your "protein," broth, sauce, and white or brown rice. The vegan option typically includes two large plates of raw veggies (most include tofu, napa cabbage, baby corn, mushrooms, kabocha squash, broccoli, carrots, and onions), plus a huge bowl of seasoned broth to cook them in, various dipping sauces, and a generous portion of steamed rice. It's simple yet incredibly delicious and satisfying. This type of interactive cuisine is a bit difficult to replicate at home, unless you commit and purchase a hot plate. If you're up for it, follow Madeline Lu's guide for everything you need, from equipment to recipes.
Dining-out tip: Like Korean cuisine, hot pot dishes are notorious for containing fish sauce. Double check with your server to ensure the broth and sauces are fish-free.

sauce https://vegnews.com/2019/1/8-global..._euJBqVO1jpFpEnv6NOvTDNJYCXEq1YH6kdBnWCYW74Lw


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Jazzy Avocado Toast (easy peasy)









*What You'll Need*

2 slices of bread
1 avocado, sliced
Juice of ½ lemon
2 Tbsp pumpkin seeds
Dash of red pepper flakes
Dash of smoked paprika
Dash of sesame seeds
Dash of salt
Dash of black pepper
*
How to Make It*

1 Toast the bread.
2 Layer the avocado slices on the toast.
3 Drizzle the lemon juice over the avocado.
4 Sprinkle the pumpkin seeds, red pepper flakes, sesame seeds, salt, and black pepper on top, to taste.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...5_wcSrHS49EYoeoZ7lgPdVUCS15TKUh3jpWFs9pZrPlBQ


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't know this was a thing...

*Popcorn Too Fluffy? Try Half-Popping Popcorn At Home*











> Popcorn kernels have an outer shell called the pericarp and a meaty, starchy inside called the endosperm. Their moisture content is around 14 percent. The kernel pops when it's heated because the moisture turns into steam. The hull cracks when the steam's pressure builds up too high, causing the mass to explode. Meanwhile, the endosperm gets riddled with tiny bubbles from the steam. When the pericarp cracks, the pressure inside is abruptly released, which causes the endosperm to explosively decompress, and puff out into a starchy foam: the fluffy snack you're used to.
> 
> The pressure required for the steam to breach the hull is around nine times the pressure of our own atmosphere, according to an article on the Carolina Science Supplies company website. That's about the same amount of pressure that's inside slightly overinflated road bike tires.
> 
> ...


sauce https://www.popsci.com/popcorn-too-...aqW3URb7csDKtMIS0CquqIC4rQBzmjgQnJiIEk#page-6


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We had lunch at Buddha's Vegetarian Restaurant and had General Tso ... I was so impressed by the flavour and texture, I had to search for a comparable receipe









*Ingredients*

16 oz. firm tofu, diced
1/4 cup cornstarch
3 Tbsp. vegetable oil
3 green onions, thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 Tbsp. ginger, chopped
2 Tbsp. maple syrup
2 Tbsp. soy sauce
2 Tbsp. ketchup
1 tsp. Sriracha sauce or red-pepper paste
3/4 cup vegetable broth

*Instructions*
In a large bowl, gently toss the tofu in cornstarch until well coated. Shake off the excess.
Heat the oil in a wok or large pan over medium-high heat.
Add the tofu and cook until golden brown and crispy. Add more oil, if necessary.
Stir in the green onions, garlic, ginger, maple syrup, soy sauce, ketchup, Sriracha sauce, and vegetable broth.
Simmer over medium heat until the sauce thickens. If it's too thick, add a little water until the desired consistency is reached.






We also ordered vegetable brown rice (portions were huge and we had to take the rest home  )


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Comforting Chickpea Noodle Soup*



> This plant-based version of chicken noodle soup is soothing, nourishing, and ready in 30 minutes. Enjoy this yummy comfort food when you are not feeling well, or when you want to warm up on a cold day.











*Ingredients *

1 cup onion, diced

2 carrots, sliced

1 celery stalk, diced

2 medium potatoes cubed

3 cloves garlic, crushed

½ tsp dried thyme

4 cups of vegetable broth

2 cups of water

¼ cup of "chicken" seasoning

6 ounces of cooked gluten free spaghetti

2 cups cooked chickpeas

Salt and pepper, to taste

Chopped fresh cilantro, to taste

*"CHICKEN" SEASONING MAKES* makes 1 ¾ CUP

1 ⅓ cup of nutritional yeast

3 Tbsp onion powder

1 Tbsp garlic powder

1 ½ Tbsp dried basil

1 tsp oregano

½ tsp turmeric

2 tsp sea salt

*How to Make It*
1 Sauté onion in a medium pot over medium heat, until it begins to soften, about 3 minutes.

2 Add the carrots, potato, and celery, and sauté for 2-3 minutes.

3 Add the garlic, thyme, "chicken" seasoning, vegetable broth, and water.

4 Bring to a medium-low simmer and cook until all the vegetables are tender, about 20 minutes.

5 Stir in the cooked chickpeas and the cooked pasta.

6 Season with salt and pepper to taste.

7 Serve with fresh cilantro sprinkled on top.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...IJv2kXdTsvdbrzmwX_LPJV-p2kObTSpxzApPFMjbEH9UY


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Croissants!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Roasted Chickpeas*

These guilt-free snacks are full of flavor and satisfying. They take some time to bake but require almost no labor. These are great for a mid-afternoon snack.









*
Ingredients*

2 15-ounce cans chickpeas, rinsed and drained
1 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp chili powder
½ tsp sea salt
2 Tbsp lime juice

*What to Do:*
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and set aside.

Place the chickpeas in a gallon-size resealable plastic bag and add the seasonings. Shake well until completely coated.

Spread the seasoned chickpeas evenly on the prepared baking sheet.

Bake for 45-55 minutes, stirring every 15-20 minutes so the chickpeas cook evenly, until golden brown.

Serve warm or cold for an anytime snack.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...zAcJvgP14v7TEq4RkTT6b4TZrbfA1HL6lkyZrDt2YPIH0


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Look Out, Bone Broth; Mushroom Broth Might Be Even More Magical*

Bone broth had a big moment. For the past few years, dieters and biohackers have embraced it as the answer to staying full, repairing muscles and improving health. Bone broth has been popping up in grocery stores and cafés, being served in drinking vessels instead of soup bowls. But now a new food fad is making its way onto the health and wellness scene: mushroom broth. This plant-powered broth has comparable nutritional benefits, helping to improve gut health, boost the immune system and remineralize the body. Mushroom broth also has a beautiful savoury, nutty umami flavour. Delicious as a hot or cold drink, it can also be used wherever you would typically use stock, such as making soups and cooking grains.

Using mushrooms for their medicinal properties is nothing new, especially in Asia, where they have been used for centuries. While recent attention has focused on the immunological and anticancer properties of certain mushrooms, holistic nutritionists say they offer other potential health benefits, including reducing cholesterol, protecting the liver and having antihypertensive, antioxidant, antidiabetic and antiviral properties.

Medicinal properties are highly concentrated in certain mushrooms, such as reishi, chaga and shiitake mushrooms. If you're unable to find them fresh, they can often be found dried in health food stores, whole or in powder form. Each type of mushroom is said to have its own unique medicinal properties. Reishi mushrooms are thought to have immune-boosting effects, chaga mushrooms are best known for being powerful antioxidants, and shiitake mushrooms are said to have antiviral properties. The mushrooms that you find in your grocery store may not be considered medicinal, but they still have lots to offer. Cremini, portobello, button and oyster mushrooms are also rich in vitamins and minerals. Making broth is a simple way to absorb the many nutrients that mushrooms have to offer.



> *Mushroom Broth*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> ...





> *Cold Soba Noodles in Mushroom Broth*
> Servings: 2 servings
> 
> serve cold or hot
> ...


sauce https://modernfarmer.com/2019/02/lo...18aMUXmA8pBSW41Pg3SAMVIpQFFBZdz7EMt0pybfPB7dU


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Peanut Butter and Jelly Should Fuel Your Next Adventure*









In 1901, food writer Julia David Chandler announced a new recipe in the Boston Cooking School Magazine of Culinary Science and Domestic Economics: "Try making sandwiches&#8230;of three very thin layers of bread and two of filling, one of peanut paste, whatever brand you prefer, and currant or crab-apple jelly for the other. The combination is delicious."

Chandler was on to something. But it wasn't until World War II that the peanut butter and jelly sandwich became an American classic. All three ingredients were adopted by the U.S. military; soldier rations included bread, Welch's Concord grape jelly, and canned peanut butter. If the PB&J is nutritious and energy-filled enough to power these soldiers, the same logic should apply your next run, workout, or hike, right? Right. Despite a rep among many as just a childhood treat, this sandwich is a legit power food.

Let's start with the taste. "Sandwich" is almost a misnomer. The PB&J borders on dessert: Pillowy, grainy bread cushions gooey, honeyed jelly and rich, salted-caramely peanut butter, rendering a sugar/salt/fat combo that's both comforting and nostalgic. Age-old favorites like crunchy peanut butter or slightly toasted bread add an additional taste bud-triggering crunch.

The food tastes far too indulgent to be performance-promoting, but that really means nothing. A basic PB&J-sliced white bread, Jif, and grape jelly-contains 350 calories and 16, 45, and 11 grams of fat, carbs, and protein, respectively. That's roughly equivalent to a Peanut Butter ProBar-a favorite among endurance athletes-with its 380 calories, 20 grams of fat, 43 grams of carbohydrates, and 11 grams of protein. Consider the "tastes too good" dilemma debunked.

Then there's the sensory experience of the PB&J, which, I can attest, is only heightened when you're in the depths of an exercise binge. These sandwiches are what recently pushed me through a 24-hour unsupported endurance event.

An exercise physiologist estimated I'd burn 15,000 calories over the effort. Trying to fill even a fraction of that gap with energy bars sounded nearly as grueling as the competition itself. Enter the PB&J-but not the basic variety. I went to a discount grocer and bought a loaf of seedy bread, classic peanut butter, fruit-heavy jam, and thin-sliced mozzarella to pump up the protein. The result was a lineup of hulking 700-calorie, 30-gram protein sandwiches that clocked in at roughly 25 cents each. Compare that to the average energy bar, which runs at somewhere between six to 15 times more expensive per calorie.

While my fellow competitors choked down their expensive performance fuels-made from brown rice syrup, oats, soy isolate, and other odds and ends mechanically pressed into small bricks-I enjoyed a childhood staple. I ate my final sandwich at the end of the event, my body so in need of calories that the experience felt almost transcendent.

The sandwich's other unique selling point? It's a blank canvas that's just as delicious with the most inexpensive ingredients as it is with the most gourmet. Need carbs? Add more jelly or fruit, or use thicker bread. More fat? Add extra peanut butter. Protein? Stick a slice of ham, bland cheese, or crispy turkey bacon between your layers. Just need more calories? Hell, double down on every ingredient. And if classic flavors aren't your jam, you're in luck. There are now more nut butters than Kardashian dramas, plus Nutella, pumpkin butter, sunflower butter, and and more. Acceptable swaps for sliced bread include tortillas, banana breads, waffles, and bagels. Adding crunch with potato chips or pickles is considered (almost) normal.

Before higher-intensity efforts, go with something easy to digest-white bread, sugary jelly or honey, and creamy peanut butter-to prevent stomach issues. For more relaxed efforts or for a healthy snack, try seedier breads, natural nut butters, and sliced banana, or added-sugar-free jam instead.

Once you've settled on that perfect combo, make a loaf's worth at once and individually wrap and freeze them. Grab one as you leave the house to hit the trail. Frozen or otherwise, a PB&J can keep for days. We promise you won't regret it.

sauce https://www.outsideonline.com/2294556/ode-pbj


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

mmm...who doesn't love a peanut butter and jelly? My gf has never had one


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Irish White Bean and Cabbage Stew*









*Ingredients*

1 large onion chopped
3 ribs celery chopped
2-3 cloves garlic minced
1/2 head cabbage chopped
4 carrots sliced
1-1 1/2 pounds potatoes cut in large dice
1/3 cup pearled barley optional or substitute with gluten-free grain
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds
1/2 teaspoon rosemary crushed
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
6-8 cups vegetable broth
3 cups cooked great northern beans (2 cans, drained)
1 14 1/2-ounce can diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
salt to taste

*
Instructions*
Crock Pot: Place the vegetables, seasonings, and barley into a large (at least 5 quart) slow cooker. Add enough vegetable broth to just cover the vegetables (start with 6 cups and add more as needed). Cover and cook on low heat for 7 hours. Add beans, tomatoes, parsley, and salt to taste. Check seasonings and add more herbs if necessary. Cover and cook for another hour.

Stovetop: Place vegetables, seasonings, barley, and broth into a large stockpot. Cover and simmer until vegetables are tender, about 45 minutes. Add remaining ingredients, check seasonings, and add more herbs if necessary. Simmer uncovered for at least 15 minutes before serving.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2009/...LCnWFPutNqyqHo_w7mxq9gj3GJJ9ab8sX0aF70ky_tbfM


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> *Irish White Bean and Cabbage Stew*
> 
> View attachment 1241631
> 
> ...


My wife fixed this for us today. It is delicious!
Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*How to Cook With Tempeh*









Many people have heard of tempeh, but how many actually know what it is? Often it is considered a strange food that may leave you scratching your head trying to figure out what exactly to do with it. These are some great tips for cooking with tempeh.

*What Is Tempeh?*
Although it may be new to the West, tempeh is a fermented soy food that has been eaten in Asia for hundreds of years and has only recently gained notice and growing popularity in the U.S.

It is made by fermenting cooked soybeans and then forming the mixture into a firm patty or cake. Tempeh can be used as a meat substitute in stir fries and other recipes and has a nutty, mushroomy flavor. It can be steamed, sautéed, or baked, and is often marinated to add even more flavor.

Like tofu, tempeh is usually carried by mainstream grocery stores in the produce section but it can also be found in most Asian markets or health food stores. It is usually in a vacuum-sealed package and is sometimes even pre-marinated with different flavors, such as smoked flavor for making bacon.

*Nutrition in Tempeh*
A 3 ounce serving of tempeh has a whopping 16 grams of protein and contains about 8% of the recommended daily amount of both calcium and iron.

Because tempeh is fermented, it contains probiotics which are beneficial bacteria found in your gut that can help promote digestive health.

*How to Prepare Tempeh*
Most pre-packaged tempeh is ready to be sliced, crumbled, or chopped, and used as a replacement in recipes that call for meat. If you notice black spots on the tempeh or "white stuff," this is normal. Tempeh is inoculated with edible mold (similar to some cheeses), which is used to ferment and bind the beans together.

Some recipes call for steaming tempeh in hot water for a few minutes to soften it before using another cooking method to finish it. I have personally done this in the past to make sure that the tempeh didn't have a bitter taste, but now I find that it is not necessary.

Though I no longer steam my tempeh, if you decide you would like to steam yours before using, these are the steps to follow:

*Steaming Instructions*

Remove it from the packaging.
Bring a pot of water to a boil or simmer, depending on how soft you want the tempeh to be. Hotter water will result in softer tempeh.
Place a steaming basket into the pot, then put the entire block of tempeh in steam basket.
Steam it for approximately 10 minutes.
Remove the tempeh and pat it dry.
Now it is ready to be sliced or crumbled.

*Marinating Tempeh*
Tempeh picks up flavors well, and marinating it is a very common way to punch up its flavor before cooking. Common marinade ingredients you can use include tamari, soy sauce, liquid smoke, lemon juice, apple cider vinegar, dijon mustard, minced garlic, and ginger. You can also try a dry rub using any of your favorite spices such as paprika, turmeric, coriander, cumin, oregano, chili powder, etc.

*Methods of Cooking Tempeh*
Baking - Line a baking sheet with parchment paper to keep it from sticking. Place the tempeh pieces in a single layer on the baking sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for approximately 20 minutes, or until the edges are lightly browned and crispy.

Sautéing - In a skillet on the stove, heat a few tablespoons of vegetable broth or marinade. When the pan is good and hot, add the tempeh strips. Cook them on one side for about 3 minutes, until they turn golden brown and crispy, then flip the pieces and cook them on the other side.

Other Great Tempeh Recipes:
Tempeh & Cabbage Curry
Easy Barbecue Tempeh
Sweet & Sour Tempeh
Smoked Tempeh Sandwich

sauces and recipe links https://nutritionstudies.org/how-to...v9g8tSr34yX9Myu9ddwoNP905oKpGs_ewtmi0tSKVwV3g


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Cucumber Avocado Salad









Ingredients*

2 tsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp dried onion
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp chili flakes
pepper optional
2 dollops avocado oil
1 cup cooked chickpeas
1 English cucumber
1 yellow bell pepper
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
1 avocado
1 Tbsp olive oil
sea salt
pepper
lime juice

*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 400F.

Add all spices to a bowl and whisk, then add avocado oil and mix well until creamy.

Add cooked chickpeas to spice mix and coat well.

The coated chickpeas go into the preheated oven on a baking sheet for 20 minutes.

Wash and dice cucumber, bell pepper, cilantro. Deseed, peel and dice avocado and add all to a large mixing bowl.

Once chickpeas have cooled down you can add to salad and season with olive oil, sea salt, pepper and lime juice to taste.






Amount Per Serving
Calories 388

Calories from Fat 252

*% Daily Value**
Total Fat 28g 43%
Saturated Fat 3g 15%
Sodium 831mg 35%
Potassium 1017mg 29%
Total Carbohydrates 32g 11%
Dietary Fiber 12g 48%
Sugars 4g
Protein 8g 16%
Vitamin A 33.8%
Vitamin C 156.8%
Calcium 7.1%
Iron 14.9%


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Easy Homemade Falafel Recipe*









Servings: 4-6
Prep time: 20 minutes
Total time: 1 hour

*Ingredients

for the falafel:*
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 tablespoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons ground turmeric
1 pound dried chickpeas, soaked in water overnight and drained
big handful fresh parsley
big handful fresh cilantro
1 medium carrot, peeled and chopped
1 small onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves
2 tablespoons cold water, plus more as needed
canola oil, for frying

for the tehina sauce:
1 garlic clove
juice of 1 lemon
1 (16-ounce) jar tehina
1 tablespoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1- 1 1/2 cups ice-cold water

for the sandwich:
6 pita bread
3 tomatoes, cored and diced
1 English cucumber, diced
1/4 head red cabbage, thinly sliced
harissa

Directions
1. Make the tehina sauce: Nick off a piece of the garlic (about 1/4 of the clove) and drop it into a food processor. Squeeze the lemon juice into the food processor. Pour the tehina on top, making sure to scrape it all out of the container, and add the salt and cumin. Process until the mixture looks peanut-buttery, about 1 minute. Stream in the ice water, a little at a time, with the motor running. Process just until the mixture is smooth and creamy and lightens to the color of dry sand.

2. Make the falafel: Mix together the baking powder, salt, cumin, and turmeric in a small bowl.

3. Layer half the ingredients in a food processor in this order: chickpeas, fresh herbs, vegetables, garlic, and the mixed dry seasonings. Repeat with the remaining ingredients in the same order. Add the water and pulse until very finely chopped and the mixture holds together when pinched between two fingers. If necessary, add a bit more water and pulse again to get the right consistency.

4. Scoop the batter into a colander set over a large bowl to drain while you make the balls. Squeeze out the liquid from the batter with your hands until the dough stays together, then shape into 1-inch balls. Set the balls aside on a plate.

5. Heat a couple of inches of canola oil to 350°F in a large pot. Lower the balls into the hot oil with a long-handled slotted spoon and raise the heat to high to maintain the temperature of the oil. Fry in batches for 3 to 4 minutes, or until the falafel balls are brown and crispy (but not burnt!).

6. Immediately transfer the falafel with a slotted spoon to a paper towel-lined plate to drain. Serve hot.

7. Make your sandwich by layering 2 falafel balls with the tomatoes, cucumber, and cabbage and the tehina sauce and harissa in a pita, and repeating till the pita is full.

sauce https://munchies.vice.com/en_us/art...fIgs4Q22XATNoHHr2wrGZZbGs62f4DDxW4ITSvoAnYJIU


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan Kung Pao Style Cauliflower!!









Ingredients:
2 small heads cauliflower (makes around 3 1/2 cups of florets)
1 tbsp soy sauce + 1 tsp cornstarch, mixed
3 tbsp oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup sliced onion leeks
1 red bell pepper, sliced
1 green bell pepper, sliced
1/4 cup peanuts, optional
Dried chili, optional
1/4 tsp Szechuan peppercorns, optional

Sauce
1 tbsp Chinese vinegar
3 tbsp soy sauce
2 1/2 tbsp coconut sugar
3 tsp cornstarch + 2 tbsp water

Directions:
-Mix all the sauce ingredients together except the cornstarch and water.
-In a bowl, marinate the cauliflower in soy sauce and cornstarch mix for 10-15 minutes.
-Add 1 tbsp oil in a pan. Place the marinated cauliflower and cook for 15 minutes until tender. Cover while cooking for the cauliflower to cook in the steam. Set aside cooked cauliflower.
-Add 2 tbsp of oil in a pan. Once hot, sauté the garlic, onion leeks, bell peppers, Szechuan peppers, and dried chili (if using).
-Add in the sauce mixture. Once it boils, add in the cornstarch and water mixture. Lower heat and then mix well. Add in the cauliflower. Cook until the cauliflower absorbs the sauce and is thick.

sauce https://www.thefoodietakesflight.co...0DhEcc0WfyMMHoDyArl77Y_qm-LRGs88IYLsT1SIjBKbI


----------



## Matt_Edger (Aug 12, 2016)

How about low volume energy dense snacks during rides? Any good suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Matt_Edger said:


> How about low volume energy dense snacks during rides? Any good suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Small & Mighty Performance Bites*









*Ingredients*
1 ripe banana
1 tbsp coconut oil
1 tbsp sunflower butter
1 chopped date
1 tbsp maple syrup
1 tsp pink himalayan salt (optional: use regular salt)
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tbsp hemp seeds
1 tbsp ground flax
1 tsp chia seeds
1/3 c pumpkin seeds
1.3 c slivered almonds
1/2 c almond flour

*Instructions*

1. Mash all the ingredients up in a bowl
2. Coat a cast iron pan with a thin layer of coconut oil (approx 1/2 tsp)
3. Drop bite-sized portions onto the pan
4. Pre-heat your oven to 400°F
5. Pop your pan in the oven
6. When the oven gets to 400°F turn it down to 350°F
7. Cook the bites for approx 10min per side...(flip at the 10min mark)
8. Best kept in the freezer for extra crunchy goodness

*Notes*

Feel free to mix up your nut and seed variety

sauce: https://zestylife.ca/small-mighty-performance-bites/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's another .... looks very good









*Zesty Life gluten-free nut & seed granola*
*
Ingredients*
1/2 c raw sunflower seeds
1/2 c raw pumpkin seeds
1/2 c raw walnuts
1/2 c hemp hearts
1/4 c chia seeds
1/2 c ground flax seeds
1 tsp himalayan pink salt (optional: regular salt)
1/2 c raw almond butter
1/4 c coconut oil
1 banana

*Instructions
*
1. Place the nuts, seeds and salt in a food processor or Vitamix. Pulse a few times until the nuts and seeds are chunky but not whole. Set the nuts and seeds aside.

2. Place the almond butter, coconut oil and banana in the food processor. Process until it forms a butter. You will need to stop the food processor a few times to scrape down the sides.

3. Combine the nut mixture and butter and spread into a baking dish. Bake at 315°F for 25-30min.

4. You can cut the granola into bars or break it up into a granola. Store in the fridge.

*Notes*
If you're looking to add extra energy for a sport snack, you can add a few dates into the butter mixture. If you'd like to add more flavour, try adding some spices such as cinnamon, nutmeg and cloves.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Skillet Gardener's Pie (Vegan Shepherd's Pie)*









*Ingredients*
2 pounds Yukon gold or red potatoes
1/2 cup soy milk (or other non-dairy milk)
salt and pepper , to taste
1 large onion , diced
2 cloves garlic , minced
2 large carrots , diced
2 ribs celery , diced, leaves minced and reserved
8 ounces mushrooms , diced
2 cups fat-free vegetable broth
1 1/2 cups cooked kidney beans , drained (1 16-ounce can)
2 cups green beans , cut in 1″ pieces (may use frozen)
2 teaspoons fresh rosemary , minced (or 1 tsp. dried)
1 1/2 teaspoons thyme
1/4 teaspoon dried sage
2 cups baby spinach leaves , packed
1 tablespoon cornstarch
2 tablespoons water
extra rosemary for garnish

*Instructions*

1. Scrub the potatoes and cut them into cubes. (I leave mine unpeeled, but if you want you can peel them before dicing.) Place potatoes in a large pot and cover with water. Bring to a boil and simmer until potatoes are tender. Reserve a cup of their cooking water, if possible, and drain. Place in a large bowl, add the non-dairy milk, and mash until smooth, adding a little of the potato-cooking water if they seem too dry. Add salt and freshly ground pepper to taste and set aside in a warm place.

2. While the potatoes are cooking, make the "pie" filling. Heat a large non-stick or cast iron skillet on a medium-high burner and add the onions. Sauté until onions are translucent. Add the garlic, carrots, celery, and mushrooms, and sauté for 3 more minutes.

3. Add the vegetable broth, kidney beans, green beans, reserved celery leaves, and herbs. Simmer on medium heat for 20 minutes and all vegetables are tender. Add salt and pepper to taste (I added a little hickory smoke salt). There should still be some liquid in the pan, but if it has become too dry, add a little of the potato-cooking water. Add the spinach and stir until it's completely wilted. Mix the corn starch with the 2 tablespoons water until smooth, and add it to the pan. Cook, stirring, until mixture has thickened.

4. Spoon the potatoes evenly over the top of the filling and sprinkle with chopped rosemary. If potatoes have cooled, put the skillet under the broiler for a minute or two. Serve immediately while hot.

Amount Per Serving	(1 serving)
Calories 272 Calories from Fat 9
% Daily Value*
Total Fat 1g 2%
Sodium 46mg 2%
Total Carbohydrates 56g 19%
Dietary Fiber 11g 44%
Protein 13g 26%

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2008/...-R2bDy8F55eGHUsBAZhdPRXbxYrnqgiKb_wCa3WVock7I


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Meatless Monday*

*Vegan Athletes*

The vegan athlete is faced with getting carbohydrates and proteins without animal products. Karen, a successful vegan triathlete in New York prefers brown rice and beans with guacamole for recovery from hard races or workouts. Rice, as part of a carbohydrate-rich post workout meal, ensures that your muscles are re-stocked with glycogen. Coupled with beans, rice forms a complete protein, which means it includes all nine essential amino acids the body cannot produce on its own.

Include plenty of water to rehydrate. Generally, a recovery meal like this one will be best consumed a couple hours after exercise so start with a rapid replenishment in the 30 minute window after the workout, and plan for a real meal of rice and beans later.

Here is a simple recipe from the nomeatathlete.com

*RICE AND BEANS WITH AVOCADO*
1 cup dry brown rice (195g)
1 can drained and rinsed beans, or two cups cooked
1 onion chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tsp vegetable oil

Cook the brown rice in a rice steamer or follow package directions. Heat up the oil in a large pan over medium-high heat and fry the onion for 5 minutes. Add the garlic and fry for an additional 5 minutes. Stir in the beans and heat through. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve with rice.

Smash or cube one half avocado and serve over rice and beans

This recipe contains 62g carbohydrate, 23g protein, and 429g sodium,

Remember, finding some of your favorite ingredients and having them on hand can make quick recovery fuel easy and enjoyable. Experiment, and remember most often, having something is better than nothing so don't get bogged down in numbers and calories just eat!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks easy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I eat my height in bananas every 9 days


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't forget the diet Coke...


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I dig tofu fried rice. Check it out ...

https://minimalistbaker.com/easy-vegan-fried-rice/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Looks delicious!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Easy chili


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A very easy and quick vegan meal prep recipe of a quinoa and veggie bowl. It contains 4 servings which are high in protein and other nutrients. Both macronutrients and micronutrients are listed in the recipe. Enjoy 

Ingredients: (4 servings)

• Quinoa: 300 grams / 10.6 ounces

• Coconut oil: 5 grams / 0.18 ounces

• Cashew nuts: 80 grams / 2.8 ounces

• 1 onion: ≈ 120 grams / 4.2 ounces

• 1 tsp salt and 1 tsp black pepper

• Broccoli: 300 grams / 10.6 ounces

• Coconut milk: 200 ml / 0.85 cups

• Frozen Green beans: 500 grams / 17.6 ounces

• Canned black beans: 600 grams / 21.2 ounces

• Soy sauce: 1 tablespoon

Method:

Rinse and boil the quinoa according to the instructions on the package.

Fry the onion, cashew nuts, salt and pepper for 2 min. Add broccoli and fry another 1-2 min.

Add coconut milk, frozen green beans and canned black beans. Mix it and let simmer 10 minutes.

Take 1 serving (1/4) of quinoa and 1 serving (1/4) of veggies, mix it in a bowl and it's ready to serve.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Impossible Vegan Pumpkin Pie*









*Ingredients*

1 1/2 cups soy milk or other non-dairy milk
1 tablespoon Ener-G egg replacer see Notes
1/4 cup water see Notes
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups pureed or mashed cooked pumpkin, cushaw, or winter squash (or canned pumpkin), see Notes
1/2 cup brown rice flour see Notes
2 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon ginger powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 - 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon salt

*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350 F. Spray a 9-inch deep dish pie pan with cooking spray. (I used a Pyrex pan, and it came out with no sticking.) A deep dish is recommended because this pie will rise a lot during cooking but will fall back down as it cools.

Put the first five ingredients in the blender, and blend well. Add the pumpkin, and puree. Add the remaining ingredients and blend on high for 2 minutes, stopping to scrape the sides a couple of times to make sure everything is thoroughly blended. Pour into a pie pan and bake for about 60 minutes. The top and edges should be brown, but the edges should not be over-done. (Since this is a custardy pie, using the standard toothpick or knife test does not work; it will remain somewhat moist in the center, but it shouldn't be uncooked.)
Remove from the oven and allow to cool on the counter. For best results, refrigerate until chilled before eating.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2006/...vGJbBne0pDCl1mT181OrLinhNBUXFZ7I7lnM_HyW_Y-WU


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

5 ingredients. 5 minutes to assemble

*Apple Oatmeal Cookies*









*What you need*

2 cups gluten-free oats

2 cups applesauce

½ cup raisins

1½ Tbsp chia seeds

2 tsp cinnamon

*How to make them:
*
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2 Place all 5 ingredients in medium-sized bowl and stir until combined. Let sit 10 minutes while oven heats up.

3 Scoop large tablespoons full onto cookie sheet covered in parchment paper. Flatten/spread out gently with the back of the spoon to desired cookie size and shape. Bake 25 minutes.

4 Transfer cookies to cooling rack once removed from the oven.

5 Try not to eat them in one sitting!

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...jjEwRRk2Xx12YpjfBsK0zYxssF-dr4VJo--WiuHoMT7nY


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan banana nut muffin with apple butter swirl *









*Ingredients:*

3 ripe bananas
1 1/2 cups of walnuts
1/2 cup brown sugar
Pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup oil of choice (I use 1/4 cup coconut oil and 1/4 cup corn oil since that's what I had)
1 to 2 teaspoons of vanilla
Apple butter (optional)
Turbinado sugar (optional)**

*Recipe:*
+preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit
+mash bananas in a bowl with a fork
+add sugar, salt, baking soda, baking powder and cinnamon to the mashed bananas and mix well with a fork
+add your oil and vanilla and mix well
+sift in the flour and mix
+add the chopped walnuts and mix
+spoon the muffin mix into the muffin tins
+ (optional) add about half a teaspoon of apple butter to the center of each of the muffins and swirl and using a toothpick
+ (optional) sprinkle a little turbinado sugar on to each one of the muffins
+ bake muffins at 350 degrees for 20 to 25 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into one of the muffins comes out clean

**Turbinado sugar is a sugar cane-based, minimally refined sugar. It is medium brown in color and has large crystals. It's often mistaken for traditional brown sugar because of its light brown color, but it's made in a different way. Many people consider it to be healthier than both white and brown sugars, since it is generally less processed and refined.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Yellow Split-Pea Soup with Sweet Potatoes and Kale











> You may cook this soup either in a pressure cooker or in a regular pot. You will need to have a pressure cooker that has at least a 7-quart capacity; for smaller cookers, cut the recipe in half or in thirds. Also, if you're using a jiggle-top pressure cooker, add one teaspoon of oil to prevent foaming.


*
Ingredients*
2 medium onions chopped
1 1/2 teaspoons whole cumin
1 teaspoon black mustard seeds
2 teaspoons ginger paste or 1 tablespoon finely minced fresh ginger
2 teaspoons finely minced garlic
2 medium sweet potatoes peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
8 cups water
3 cups dried yellow split peas picked over and rinsed
1-2 tablespoons mild curry powder to taste
salt to taste optional
1 bunch kale

*Instructions*
Heat a large pressure cooker or pot and sauté the onions for about 5 minutes. (I do this in a dry pot and add water by the tablespoon if needed to prevent sticking. Adding a pinch of baking soda will make the onions cooker more quickly.) When they are becoming translucent, stir in the cumin and mustard seeds and cook for another minute. Add the ginger and garlic, and cook for one more minute. Add the sweet potatoes, water, split peas and 1 tablespoon curry powder. Stir well.
If using a pressure cooker, seal the cooker and bring it up to high pressure. Cook at high pressure for 8 minutes (10 minutes for electric pressure cooker); then remove from the heat (or turn off) and allow the pressure to come down naturally for 15 minutes and then perform aquick release.
If you're cooking it in a regular pot, cover the pot and simmer until the split peas are tender and beginning to break down, about an hour. Stir regularly to make sure that the split peas don't stick to the bottom of the pan, and add water if necessary.
While the soup is cooking, wash the kale and remove and discard the tough central rib. Chop the leaves coarsely.
When the split peas are cooked, add the kale to the pot, season to taste with salt and additional curry powder, if necessary, and add additional water if the soup is too thick. Cover the pot. For kale that retains some crunch, simply leave the pot covered for 5 or 10 minutes without heating, allowing the kale to cook in the heat of the soup. For kale that is more tender, you may return the pot to low heat (or the warm setting of an electric PC) for 10 minutes.

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2006/...1ns3MYBcwDQiTTyDoNomjNo15tM7huyt11QGNN9OKvTlk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Killer Jalapeño Hummus*











> This creamy hummus has a killer kick, thanks to fresh jalapeño, and a wicked green color thanks to baby kale. Make it as hot as you dare by using a whole pepper, seeds and all. For the more timid, seed the pepper and use only half, adding more to taste. BEWARE: This hummus looks a lot like guacamole, so if you bring it to a party, be sure to label it as super spicy; you wouldn't want to actually kill anyone!


*Ingredients*
2 cups freshly cooked chickpeas drained (see Notes below)
1 cup baby kale or spinach packed (about 1.5 ounces)
1/3 cup bean cooking liquid, water, or vegetable broth
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon tahini or toasted sesame seeds
2 cloves garlic
1/2-1 jalapeno chiles stemmed, seeded if desired
1/2-1 teaspoon mild chili powder (combination of chiles, cumin, and other seasonings)
1/2 teaspoon salt or to taste
Optional Garnish: black sesame seeds or chopped jalapeño

*Instructions*
Place all ingredients into blender or food processor and process until smooth. If the hummus is too thick, add liquid by the tablespoon and continue blending. Taste and add more jalapeños, chili powder, and salt if needed. Refrigerate until ready to serve. Garnish with chopped jalapeño or black sesame seeds.

*Notes*
The author uses an Instant Pot to pressure cook rinsed garbanzos for 35 minutes at high pressure and allow the pressure to come down naturally for 10 minutes. Then makes the hummus while the beans are still warm, adding a little extra liquid because hummus prepared from hot beans will thicken as it cools. You can, of course, use canned chickpeas. Just adjust the salt to taste because canned chickpeas are usually salted.
With sesame seeds: 81 calories, 14 calories from fat, 1.7g total fat

sauce https://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2014/...9qFVjiSeOqtOD7tgyFbkKBIuk9XRDIzdmVgOo6vCPkGxM


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Super Simple Pumpkin Pie Bites*









*What You'll Need*

¾ cup cooked pumpkin

2 ripe bananas, mashed

½ cup unsweetened applesauce

10 pitted Medjool dates

½ cup water

1 cup rolled oats

1 tsp cinnamon

¼ tsp pumpkin pie spice

2 tsp baking powder

1 tsp pure vanilla extract

*How to Make It*

1 Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.

2 Into the bowl of a large food processor, add all the ingredients. Pulse or process until the mixture is well combined.

3 Remove the bowl and blade from the base. Divide the batter evenly, filling 36 to 38 sections of either a silicone brownie-bites pan or a nonstick miniature muffin pan (I use two pans).

4 Bake for approximately 15 minutes, or until tops are golden and almost firm to the touch. Watch carefully so that you don't under or over bake. Remove your bites from the oven and place on a cooling rack.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...RnZx8JvXKOyDINud8nvwFKIcFWJYbJibks4lxwa5H47SE


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

𝐂𝐡𝐢𝐥𝐢 𝐆𝐚𝐫𝐥𝐢𝐜 𝐏𝐚𝐬𝐭𝐚 𝐰/ 𝐂𝐫𝐢𝐬𝐩𝐲 𝐂𝐫𝐮𝐧𝐜𝐡𝐲 𝐓𝐨𝐟𝐮









Super simple and delicious - bringing the 🔥 with this delicious meal

𝐈𝐧𝐠𝐫𝐞𝐝𝐢𝐞𝐧𝐭𝐬:

𝘾𝙝𝙞𝙡𝙞 𝙂𝙖𝙧𝙡𝙞𝙘 𝙎𝙖𝙪𝙘𝙚:
+1 to 2 tablespoons of sesame oil
+1 thinly sliced serrano pepper
+2 cloves of garlic (minced)
+4 tablespoons of low sodium soy sauce
+2 tablespoons mirin (rice vinegar)
+1 tablespoon packed brown sugar
+1 teaspoon cornstarch
+1 teaspoon sesame seed

𝘾𝙧𝙞𝙨𝙥𝙮 𝘾𝙧𝙪𝙣𝙘𝙝𝙮 𝙏𝙤𝙛𝙪 𝙖𝙣𝙙 𝙋𝙖𝙨𝙩𝙖:
+1 16 oz package of extra firm tofu (drained, pressed and cubed)
+1/4 cup cornstarch
+To taste: Salt, garlic powder, onion powder, pepper
+2 tablespoons of olive oil for cooking
+cooked and drained thin spaghetti (about 3/4 inch diameter amount)

𝐑𝐞𝐜𝐢𝐩𝐞:

𝙁𝙤𝙧 𝙩𝙝𝙚 𝘾𝙝𝙞𝙡𝙞 𝙂𝙖𝙧𝙡𝙞𝙘 𝙎𝙖𝙪𝙘𝙚:
+add sesame oil to coat bottom of saucepan on medium heat
+add sliced serrano chili pepper and sauté for 1-2 minutes
+add garlic and sauté for another 30-60 seconds
+reduce heat to medium low and add remaining ingredients except cornstarch slowly, stirring constantly
+add cornstarch, stir, turn off heat and set aside

𝙁𝙤𝙧 𝙩𝙝𝙚 𝙘𝙧𝙞𝙨𝙥𝙮 𝙘𝙧𝙪𝙣𝙘𝙝𝙮 𝙩𝙤𝙛𝙪:
+coat tofu in corn starch and seasonings, to taste
+add olive oil to pan on medium heat
+sauté the tofu for 10-12 minutes, flipping once half way through (be patient and flip only once)
+once crispy and crunchy, add half the Chili Garlic sauce and toss

𝙋𝙪𝙩𝙩𝙞𝙣𝙜 𝙞𝙩 𝙖𝙡𝙡 𝙩𝙤𝙜𝙚𝙩𝙝𝙚𝙧:
+Add remaining half of the Chili Garlic sauce to the drained pasta and toss
+add desired amount of tofu and toss
+serve up the pasta and garnish with sliced green onions
+enjoy!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just opened the thread up the other day, lot's of stuff in here that I'm going to try, thanks for posting all these delicious looking recipes 'Licious!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This Thanksgiving menu is a compilation of holiday appetizer options, main courses and desserts. If you need recipe ideas for a vegan, gluten-free, oil-free Thanksgiving this year, this is covered! Happy cooking and happy holidays!









https://codegreenwellness.com/recip...r4Bl8hVxNMwfCh6mWQmgYG9P9RlJekBKFy5ln1h1mmAXc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Caramelized Smoky Brussels Sprouts*









*What You'll Need*

1 small red onion

1 tsp smoked paprika

1 ½ lbs Brussels Sprouts

Salt and pepper

1 cup water

*How to Make It*

1 Preheat a wide pan over high heat. Use cast-iron, if possible.

2 Peel, halve, and thinly slice the red onion.

3 Once your pan is incredibly hot, add the red onion in a single layer. Add the smoked paprika on top.

4 Leave the onions alone and let brown for about 5 minutes.

5 Meanwhile, trim the bottoms from the Brussels Sprouts and cut in half. Allow the outer leaves to fall off and discard (these are often bitter). Wash the halved Brussels to remove any grit.

6 Once the onions start to brown, stir and continue cooking until well-browned, another 5 minutes or so.

7 Move the onions to the side of the pan.

8 Add the halved Brussels Sprouts to the pan and spread as close to a single layer as you can. Allow the Brussels to char for a couple of minutes before stirring.

9 When the Brussels brown on one side, stir and continue cooking until all of them have a little bit of color. Stir frequently to prevent burning.

10 After about 5 minutes, add 1 cup of water to the Brussels. The steam should finish cooking them. If they are bigger, though, they might take longer so add more water to prevent burning.

11 Season with salt and pepper and serve.

SAUCE https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...C8S9hqEqgIra673qkNnJ9l-XUqqDPvytcTm5MLuIipuis


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> 5 ingredients. 5 minutes to assemble
> 
> *Apple Oatmeal Cookies*
> 
> ...


I made these yesterday for breakfast with fresh coffee! They turned out awesome! Little spongy, kind of like oatmeal, but in cookie form. I tried baking some for longer, and it didn't really change the texture much. I think this recipe is begging for extra add-ins. I might try coconut next, or maybe a couple tablespoons of PB!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ good to know!

It's an easy recipe and room for more more ingredients


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Five tips and recipes for a perfect vegan pie crust*

a professional baker and devoted pie-lover, every season is the season for pie. Whether you're whipping up a cool lemon meringue in the summer or endlessly chopping apples for a Thanksgiving deep-dish apple pie, it all starts with the crust. In theory, crusts are simple-all you need is flour, fat, water, and a pinch of salt. However, homemade pie crusts can often be finicky, and one wrong move can turn a flaky crust into edible cardboard. During my years as a baker and pie shop owner, I've experienced the highs and lows of crust-making, and I am happy to share my secrets to perfecting the vegan pie crust. Follow these five essential rules, and you'll never be in need of store-bought crust again.

*1. Bring on the butter*
This tip is number one for a reason-if you want a high-quality crust, you need to work with high-quality vegan butter. To state the obvious, a good amount of vegan butter ensures a tender, buttery crust. At my bakery, Pop Pie Co., we use Earth Balance's buttery sticks for both sweet and savory applications. 
Perfect pie recipe: Caramel Apple Crumb Pie

*2. Keep it cold*
|The enemy of a good pie crust is heat. Once that butter starts getting soft, you're done for. To avoid pie catastrophe, chill your mixing bowl before tossing your crust ingredients together. Once you're ready to go, work quickly. If you receive a text or see a VegNews article that you can't ignore, put the bowl and the ingredients in the freezer while you do what you need to do. Once the dough comes together and you're ready to roll it out, make sure you're working with a cold surface. To ensure this, pop your cutting board into the freezer as your dough chills. When rolling out your dough, a cool temperature is what helps the dough roll out smoothly and reduces the possibility of any stretches or tears. 
Perfect pie recipe: Chai-Spiced Cranberry Apple Pie

*3. Freeze your butter*
Yes, another tip about butter and cold temperatures-they are that important for a perfect pie. Vegan butter melts much faster than dairy-based butter, so if you use it straight from the refrigerator, you're severely cutting down your time to work with it until it starts to go soft. Before you even pull up that recipe for vegan bourbon pecan pie, unwrap your vegan butter sticks, chop the butter into half-inch cubes, and store them in the freezer until you're ready to prepare your dough. This will also make it easier to incorporate the butter into the flour-reducing the chances of you overworking the mixture and creating a tough crust. 
Perfect pie recipe: Maple Pecan Pie

*4. Use ice water*
All pie dough recipes call for water, but don't just take a few tablespoons from the tap. Measure out your water into a bowl and throw in a few ice cubes. Another example of the importance of temperature, using ice water helps you achieve a smoother (rather than bubbly) dough, which leads to a flakier crust. 
Perfect pie recipe: Vegan Sweet Potato Hand Pies

*5. Hands off the dough*
Don't overwork your dough. Be sure to use as little hand contact as possible when kneading and rolling, as your hands will not only warm the ingredients but also damage the gluten molecules which leads to a cardboard-like crust. While it might seem extreme, you may want to submerge your hands in a bowl of ice water before hand-mixing the dough (grin and bear it, the pie is worth the bitter cold!). A telltale sign that your dough is overworked-the dough will begin to feel 'tight,' becoming difficult to flatten and fold. The end result is a pie crust that is hard, dense, and dry.

sauce https://vegnews.com/2019/11/five-ti...4Y3MwKCShpRJFKUAqi4DDbiJXO4p21NeyLaGtYdzZRhWE


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

You are a Good influence.
Thanks for providing this great resource.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you OF!

*Instant Pot Risotto With Kale*

*What You'll Need*:

1 sweet onion, diced

3 cups cups packed kale, diced (ribs removed)

3 cloves garlic, minced

1 medium shallot, minced

3 ¼ cups vegetable broth

1 ½ cups cups risotto (Arborio) rice

Salt and pepper









*INSTANT POT DIRECTIONS*

1 Press the Sauté button, and when heated, sauté the onion, garlic, and shallot in about 1/4 cup of the vegetable broth for about 3 minutes.

2 Add rice, stir, and sauté about 3 minutes more (being careful that rice doesn't stick to the bottom). Press Cancel to turn off the Instant Pot.

3 Add the remaining 3 cups of broth and the kale, stir well, and then secure the Instant Pot lid, making sure the venting spout is in the cooking position and not the venting position.

4 Press Manual (or on some pots, the Pressure Cook button), and set for 5 minutes.

5 When the cycle is complete, manually release the steam by positioning the steam spout to the venting position. (Review your Instant Pot directions if you have any questions.)

6 When venting is complete, open the pot, stir the risotto thoroughly, and add salt and pepper to taste. Serve immediately.

*STOVE TOP DIRECTIONS*
1 Heat 1/4 cup vegetable broth, then sauté the onion, garlic, and shallot in the vegetable broth for about three minutes.

2 Add the rice and sauté for three minutes more.

3 Stir in kale, then ladle about ½ to 1 cup of the broth into the rice and simmer on low, stirring frequently.

4 When rice has absorbed most of the liquid, ladle in more broth and continue to stir, repeating the process until the rice is al dente, about 30 minutes. (Note: you may need additional broth as it is evaporating on the stove top unlike in the Instant Pot).

5 Add salt and pepper to taste and serve immediately.

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...G4SVnrJYrTUJ9jjJYF7w_LekHOdOIu1Z5af-pD2GLHa70


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

The kale soup thing has become a cold weather staple comfort food around here.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tofu Scramble









INGREDIENTS

250g Firm Tofu
1/4 Onion Finely Chopped
1 Clove Garlic Finely Chopped
1Tsp Turmeric
A pinch of paprika
2 Tbsp Nutritional Yeast
A handful of freshly chopped herbs
Salt and pepper to taste
Chilli Flakes (optional)
1 Tbsp Olive Oil

INSTRUCTIONS
1) Heat the olive oil in a large saucepan and sauté the onion and garlic for 2-3 minutes.
2)Add the tofu, turmeric, paprika, nutritional yeast, herbs and salt and pepper (and optional chilli flakes) to a blender or food processor and blitz until it resembles scrambled eggs.
3)Transfer the scrambled tofu to the frying pan and stir together with the onions and garlic. Fry for 6-8 minutes until the tofu starts to brown around the outside.
4)Serve with toast or over freshly steamed kale.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Base Seitan Recipe (adjust seasonings as you'd like):









+2 cups vital wheat gluten
+1 tbsp salt
+1 tbsp garlic powder
+¼ tablespoon black pepper
+1 tbsp smoked paprika
+½ tsp cayenne pepper
+1 tsp ground cumin
+3 tablespoons nutritional yeast
+1½ - 2 cups of water (offset the water with ¼ cup of soy sauce and 1 tbsp maple syrup for added flavor)

To make seitan base recipe: combine all dry ingredients in large bowl and then slowly mix in your wet ingredients with your hands till a dough ball forms.

*Seitan Fried Chick'N:*

+Knead your seitan for 2-3 minutes
+Boil large pot of water and add in flavors of choice - I used:
• 3-4 big pinches of salt
• 1½ TBSP garlic powder
• 1½ TBSP of smoked paprika

+Rip your seitan into bite sized pieces and boil for 40 minutes
+Drain and press seitan gently through strainer with a potato masher
+Fry your seitan how you'd like (I breaded mine with super fine almond flour, corn starch, garlic powder and salt)

*Seitan Ribs:*

+Knead your seitan for 8 minutes and flatten to about ¼ inch for 2 minutes
+Bake on lightly greased dish for 35 minutes at 350 degrees
+Cover with your favorite vegan friendly BBQ sauce and bake for another 20 minutes
+Broil for 4 minutes

*Seitan Steak:*
+Knead your seitan for 3-4 minutes
+Cut seitan into steak sized pieces and flatten to ¼ inch
+Wrap seitan in foil and steam for 20 minutes
+Uncover and marinate in soy sauce and maple syrup
+Pan fry in 1-2 TBSP of oil on medium heat till browned on both sides


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Cookie Dough With A Healthy Secret Ingredient*









*Ingredients*
One 15 oz can chickpeas rinsed and drained (about 275 g)*
1/4 cup nut butter of choice (60 g)**
1/2 cup powdered Erythritol (60 g) or powdered sugar***
A pinch of sea salt
1/8 tsp baking soda (for the cookie dough taste)
2 1/2 tbsp coconut flour (20 g)
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 cup dairy-free chocolate chips

*Preparation*
Process chickpeas, nut butter and vanilla extract in a food processor. Scrape down the sides of the container and mix again.
Add all other ingredients (except the chocolate chips) and mix again.
Finally, add the chocolate chips and stir with a spoon.
Enjoy immediately! I shaped the cookie dough into donuts but that's totally optional!
Store leftovers in the fridge.
This recipe was republished with permission from Ela Vegan. Find the original recipe here.

Nutrition Information
Serving Size: 4

sauce https://www.plantbasednews.org/reci...2CriEvPnbIMXPcJwJKmIBDk5fF7QItreG2Er7ELA7I3Bg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Some good recipes

TOP 10 VEGAN RECIPES OF 2019


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The Top Ten Vegan Recipes for 2019

From Veg News Readers:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*1-Bowl Vegan Pumpkin Brownies*









*Ingredients*

1/2 cup + 2 tbsp pumpkin I used organic canned pumpkin
3/4 cup almond flour
2/3 cup cacao powder
1/3 cup + 1 tbsp maple syrup
3 tbsp coconut sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 flax eggs 2 tbsp ground flax + 5 tbsp water. Mix and let sit for 5 minutes.
salt pinch
1/2 cup vegan chocolate chips plus a few extra for topping

*Instructions*









Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Use a non-stick 8x8 baking pan or line with parchment paper or grease lightly. 
In a large bowl, whisk the pumpkin, maple syrup and coconut sugar. 
Add the cacao powder and then whisk until thoroughly combined. Next, stir in the vanilla, salt and flax eggs. 
Whisk in the almond flour until there are no lumps. Fold in chocolate chips and mix until evenly distributed. Pour into pan and make sure it's spread evenly.
Bake for about 35 minutes. Let cool for at least 30 minutes before cutting into them. 
Cut and enjoy!









sauce https://codegreenwellness.com/recip...dlvOMg9g94RoeFGb3qSbEm35Al-JBQ-DuVFyqnkRAhgbk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

?????, ???? & ?????????? ?? ? ???? ?????? ??????? ?????

Spicy, sweet, savory - this dish is flavorful, satisfying, delicious and easy to make!











???? ?????? ??????? ?????:
-8 cloves of garlic
-3 TBSP turbinado sugar
-4 TBSP of soy sauce (low sodium)
-2 TBSP of mirin ( Mirin is a Japanese sweet rice wine that lends mild acidity to a dish. It is similar to sake, but is lower in sugar and alcohol, and provides a more umami flavor to savory dishes)
-4 tablespoons of vegetable broth (low sodium)
-¾ cup + 2 TBSP coconut milk
-1 serrano chili pepper
-2-3 TBSP scallions (sliced)
-2 TBSP sesame oil
-1 TBSP cornstarch slurry (For slurry, combine -1½ tbsp water and 1½ tbsp cornstarch)

+Heat sesame oil in medium saucepan
+Sauté the serrano till toasted lightly, add in the garlic and sauté for another 30 seconds
+Add and the soy sauce, mirin, vegetable broth and turbinado sugar - simmer & stir till the sugar dissolves
+Stir in the coconut milk and turn off heat
+Add in the scallions, stir and set aside .

?????? ????, ????? & ??????????:
-½ of 16 oz package of extra firm tofu (drained, pressed and sliced into ¼ inch pieces)
-1/4 cup cornstarch
-To taste: Salt, garlic powder, onion powder, pepper
-2 tablespoons of olive oil for cooking
-8oz Ramen Noodles
-Desired Vegetables - eg (Broccolini & Snap Peas) and Mushrooms

+Add olive oil to pan on medium heat
+Sauté the tofu for 10-12 minutes, flipping once half way through (be patient and flip only once)
+Once crispy, add 3-4 TBSP of the Thai Garlic Coconut Sauce and toss to coat all pieces
+Boil Ramen in salted water for 5 mins then drain

??????? ?? ??? ????????:
+Add 4-5 TBSP of the Thai Garlic Coconut Sauce to the drained ramen and toss
+Plate the ramen and pour in all but 2 TBSP of the remaining sauce
+add desired amount of tofu and vegetables
+serve it up and garnish with sliced green onions and more sauce
+enjoy!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

No sad salads


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*What's Up with Pea Protein?*
Contrary to what you might think, pea protein does not come from the frozen green peas we typically eat. Instead, it's usually harvested from dried yellow peas.

Q: I've been seeing more and more pea protein in product ingredient lists. What's up with that?

A: You're right, pea protein is everywhere. Food manufacturers are using it in snack and meal-replacement bars, pastas, batters, and baked goods. You can even buy tubs of pea protein in powder form at health-food/supplement stores.

While pea protein is not a new ingredient (some companies have been producing pea protein isolates since 1997), industry insiders predict it will go mainstream in the very near future for three main reasons: it's GMO-free and sustainably grown, it's gluten-free, and it provides an impressive nutritional profile. Peas are rich in fiber, protein, potassium, and the B vitamin folate. Plus, peas are particularly high in lysine, an essential amino acid your body needs for healthy bones, skin, and mood. Preliminary studies also suggest pea protein may control hunger hormones better than other types of protein. And with dairy and soy both on the list of top allergens, peas can be a safe low-allergen protein swap.

Contrary to what you might think, pea protein does not come from the frozen green peas we typically eat. Instead, it's usually harvested from dried yellow peas. The peas are picked, rinsed, ground into flour, and added to water to isolate the protein, which is then used for powders and in pastes to fortify foods and beverages.

But you don't have to rely on fortified products or powder to provide the benefits of dried yellow peas. Dried peas are nutritious in their natural state: ¼ cup (uncooked) provides 12 grams of protein (about a quarter of your daily need) and 12 grams of fiber (about half of your daily need). Dried yellow peas are also versatile in taste and texture, so you can add them to many dishes (including hummus, soup, and salad), or use them to make vegetarian meatballs.

sauce https://www.vegetariantimes.com/hea...Fogbd0IKg7xSVGKXo2DsN5w8rmLdGcqmrZ3GRonm0ryxY


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*No Wheat, No Sugar, No Dairy! Delicious Avocado, Coconut & Sweet Potato Brownies*









Here is how to prepare grain-and-sugar-free avocado brownies:

Ingredients:

1/2 cup mashed avocado (about 1/2 an avocado)
1/2 cup cooked sweet potato
1/2 cup creamy nut butter (almond, cashew, tahini, etc)
1/2 cup dairy-free chocolate chips
2 tablespoons maple syrup
1/4 cup coconut milk
3 tablespoons cacao powder
Instructions:

Bake Time: 20 minutes

Preheat the oven to 325° F, and line a regular size loaf pan with parchment paper, or grease it with coconut oil. Then, leave the chocolate chips aside, and blend all other ingredients in a blender. When they are mixed well, add the chocolate chips, and transfer the batter to the loaf pan.

Use a spoon to level the batter across the pan evenly, as it will be sticky and thick. Bake for 20 minutes.

The, leave it to cool and slice it.

Delicious!

sauce No Wheat, No Sugar, No Dairy! Delicious Avocado, Coconut & Sweet Potato Brownies - Healthy Llife Box


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

VEGAN GLUTEN-FREE CHOCOLATE CHIP BROWNIES









What you need:

2 cups brown rice flour
2 cups sugar
1 cup cocoa powder
2 teaspoons baking powder
1½ teaspoons xanthan gum
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
½ cup olive oil
1½ cups water
½ cup vegan chocolate chips

What you do:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a 9 x 9-inch baking dish with parchment paper, and grease with cooking spray.
In a large bowl, whisk flour, sugar, cocoa powder, baking powder, xanthan gum, baking soda, and salt. Then stir in water and oil until fully incorporated. Pour batter into prepared pan and sprinkle with chocolate chips. Bake for 40 minutes or until a knife inserted into the center comes out clean.
Remove from oven and let cool for 30 minutes, then remove from pan and cut into 9 pieces.

https://vegnews.com/2020/2/vegan-gl...0WIl-IBYzImQFuZh89gud8gE79hkZjN4niEzoZZ9Mnp3A


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

VEGAN AIR-FRIED TOFU NUGGETS (OIL-FREE)









*Ingredients*
1 block high protein tofu or VERY firm pressed and drained
2 tsp smoked paprika
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
ketchup for dipping or other condiment of choice

















*Instructions*

Cut the tofu into bite size cubes and then use a bowl or bag and shake it with the spices.
Add into the air fryer and cook for 10-15 minutes at 400 degrees F, shaking halfway through. For the oven route, bake at 475 on a baking sheet with parchment for 15 minutes on each side or until desired crispiness.
Serve with dipping sauce and enjoy fresh!









sauce https://codegreenwellness.com/recip...fplXSHwcGp3Qa36Nyz1alJoaqtrN1YSWGfXwRQbFyGdHc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*VEGAN CRUNCHY THAI WRAPS WITH SIMPLE PEANUT SAUCE*









Serves 4

What you need:
For the slaw:
2 cups green cabbage, shredded
2 cups red cabbage, shredded
1 cup carrots, peeled and grated
1 cup cilantro, chopped
¼ cup scallions, thinly sliced
1 cup roasted peanuts
For the sauce:
¼ cup peanut butter
2 tablespoons rice-wine vinegar
2 tablespoons agave nectar (or maple syrup)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 clove garlic, minced

For the wrap:
4 tortillas

What you do:
1. For the slaw, into a mixing bowl, combine all slaw ingredients.
2. Into a second bowl, combine all the sauce ingredients and stir well to combine, then pour over slaw.

3. Take one tortilla and one cup of the slaw mixture, form wrap, and serve.

sauce https://vegnews.com/2018/1/vegan-cr...TT0EWb78fgh5goanyQ-8cn5djbHx4KIWIj5Rz20uaG0Ro


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*What Is Oat Milk? Benefits, Nutrition & How To Make It*

Once the new alternative milk in town, oat milk has quickly become one of the most popular nondairy beverages. By now, you've likely seen it make appearances in your coffee shops, grocery stores, and even Instagram feed. Whether or not you've jumped on the oat milk craze, you may still have a few lingering questions about this popular product (Is it healthy? How is it even made?). To get the lowdown on oat milk, mindbodygreen chatted with a few savvy nutritionists.

*What is oat milk?*
Like other nondairy beverages, oat milk is a vegan alternative to cow's milk. Similar to its nut-based counterparts, oat milk is made by blending water and oats together, then straining the mixture to produce a creamy liquid that looks a fair amount like the milk you drank growing up.

While it's pretty easy to make your own oat milk at home (more on that below), a number of brands also offer oat milk and oat milk products. A few that have hit the shelves over the last few years include Oatly, Califia, Elmhurst, Planet Oat, and Silk Oat Yeah!, to name a few.

*Is oat milk healthy?*
"That depends. You want to make sure you're going for a minimally processed, unsweetened product," says Jessica Cording, M.S., R.D., CDN. "Keep an eye out for preservatives and stabilizing agents on labels, as well."

Oat milk nutrition varies depending on the brand, and whether or not the product is sweetened or flavored. "Some store-bought oat milk is also fortified with many of the same vitamins and minerals as cow's milk, such as calcium, vitamin D and B12," says Maggie Moon, M.S., R.D.

The USDA hasn't created standard nutrition information for oat milk, but as an example of the nutrition breakdown, here's what you'll find in one serving (8 fluid ounces) of Califia unsweetened oat milk:

Oat Milk Nutrition
Calories: 100
Fat: 7 g
Sodium: 100 mg
Carbohydrates: 9 g
Sugar: 2 g
Fiber: 1 g
Protein: 2 g
Calcium: 245 mg

"Because it's fairly low in protein, make sure that you're working protein into your meals and snacks as needed," says Cording.

*How does oat milk compare to cow's milk or other nondairy milks?*
"For people who thrive on a dairy-free diet, it's a great alternative thanks to its versatility," says Cording. "It does offer more protein than almond, coconut, and rice milk but a little less than pea protein or soy milk."

That said, "if you get plenty of protein from elsewhere-and most Americans get more protein than they need-oat milk can be a healthy swap, especially if you have trouble digesting cow's milk, are looking to eat more plants, or just prefer the taste of oat milk," says Moon.

"I like oat milk compared to other nondairy milks because it has a natural sweetness, so even the unsweetened varieties taste good," says Frances Largeman-Roth, RDN.

As far as how it compares to cow's milk, "Oat milk doesn't contain the same level of nutrients, including calcium, vitamin D, potassium, and protein," says Largeman-Roth. "Cow's milk is nutrient-packed and is a great choice, as long as you can digest it."

*What are the benefits of oat milk?*
"It's a great nondairy alternative for people who are lactose intolerant or avoiding dairy for other reasons," says Cording.

"Oat milk is also a good choice for people who are allergic to tree nuts or soy and are looking for a plant milk that they can use in multiple ways, such as in their coffee and in recipes," says Largeman-Roth. "I recommend it to clients who find other plant milks to be too thin and watery tasting."

"It can also be a gluten-free option if the oats are certified gluten-free," says Moon. "Perhaps the most unique benefit of oat milk is that the special fiber in oats, beta-glucan, is also in oat milk," she adds. "Beta-glucans help lower cholesterol to improve heart health."

Plus, oat milk is a potentially healthier option for the planet than other milk alternatives. "Because oat crops have a smaller environmental impact than dairy, almond, and soy, oat milk is also a more sustainable option," says Cording.

*How to make oat milk.*
Another draw of oat milk? Its ease of preparation at home. Unlike nut milks, it requires no soak time, and the base ingredients are much cheaper than almonds or cashews. Making your own oat milk allows you to have the freshest product and lets you avoid any undesirable ingredients.

Ready to make your own oat milk? This video shows you the simple two-step process. You can also find the full recipe below.

*Ingredients*

1 cup rolled oats (gluten-free if necessary)
3 cups filtered water
Pinch of salt (optional)
Dash of vanilla extract (optional)

*Method*

Blend all ingredients until very smooth (we recommend using the vanilla only if you'll be consuming your oat milk in sweet, not savory, preparations).
Strain through a fine-mesh strainer, nut-milk bag, clean dish towel, or triple-layered cheesecloth, reserving liquid.
Store in fridge until ready to drink, for up to a week.
It's important to keep in mind that homemade oat milk won't have the added vitamins and minerals many fortified commercial products offer, and it may not have as long of a shelf life, says Cording. "But making smaller batches to last a few days will help you avoid food waste while knowing you're nurturing your body with whole foods."

*How can you use oat milk?*
One great quality of oat milk is its versatility. "Because it has a nice mild flavor and smooth texture, it works very well in coffee and tea beverages, in smoothies, and in baked goods where you'd normally use milk," says Cording. "Unsweetened varieties can also be used in savory dishes."

"It's my go-to for overnight oats because it provides a ton of creaminess," says Largeman-Roth. "If you want to use regular milk, it's a simple swap."

Just be mindful to include protein from other sources in your meals, recommends Cording, "whether that be through plant or animal sources."
*
Bottom line.*
For anyone who can't consume dairy, soy, or nuts, oat milk is a fantastic alternative to other nondairy options or cow's milk. Just remember that it lacks the protein, calcium, vitamin B-12, and vitamin D you'd find in conventional milk, so be sure to get those nutrients in your diet from other sources.

sauce https://www.mindbodygreen.com/artic...sl2Oza-XqYbOiNR_K69XrzPbRsv59KadXD2N1yy-3gTmA


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*ROASTED CHICKPEA SNACK*









*INGREDIENTS*

15 oz can chickpeas, drained
olive oil spray
1/8 tsp kosher salt
1/4 tsp chili pepper powder
1/4 tsp ground cumin
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp ground coriander
1/4 tsp curry powder
1/4 tsp garlic powder

*INSTRUCTIONS*

Preheat oven to 375°F. Drain chickpeas in a colander and let them dry completely. Pat dry with a paper towel if needed, I usually leave them on the counter an hour to make sure they are very dry.
Arrange on a baking sheet in a single layer and roast for about 35 to 45 minutes, shaking the pan every ten minutes. All ovens are different so make sure they don't burn. They will be golden brown and crunchy on the inside when done, not moist.
In a medium bowl, combine all the spices. Remove chickpeas from oven when done and spray with olive oil. Immediately toss with spices while hot. Eat at room temperature.

sauce https://www.skinnytaste.com/roasted...BAedN3uT1j06v4JHO3Ftnf-ZY7JnOsWG7c-V52sBC3zkU


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Coconut Green Curry With Mushrooms and Chickpeas









*Ingredients*

1 bunch cilantro

1 3" piece ginger

6 garlic cloves

2 medium shallots

1-2 green chiles (such as serrano or jalapeño)

2 limes, divided

1 Tbsp. light brown sugar

1 tsp. ground coriander

1 tsp. kosher salt, plus more

4 baby bok choy or ¼ medium head of Napa cabbage

8 oz. shiitake mushrooms

2 Tbsp. vegetable oil

1 15.5-oz. can chickpeas, drained

1 13.5-oz. can unsweetened coconut milk

8 oz. dried rice noodles

Large handful of unsalted dry-roasted peanuts

Steps

1) First thing is to bring a large pot of water to a boil for the noodles

2) Meanwhile, prep the curry ingredients. Using a chef's knife, coarsely chop stems from 1 bunch cilantro, working from the root ends all the way to where the leaves begin. (You should have about ½ cup stems.) Set some leaves with tender stems aside for serving and save the remaining leaves for your next cooking project. Peel one 3" piece ginger with a spoon and thinly slice.









Using the side of your knife, crush 6 garlic cloves; discard papery skins. Coarsely chop 2 medium shallots, then 1-2 green chiles (such as serrano or jalapeño), depending on your heat preference. Using a Microplane, finely grate zest from 1 lime. Set lime aside for serving.

3)Combine cilantro stems, ginger, garlic, shallots, chiles, and lime zest in a food processor or blender and add 1 Tbsp. light brown sugar, 1 tsp. ground coriander, and a big pinch of kosher salt. Purée, adding 1-2 Tbsp. water to loosen things up if needed, until a mostly smooth paste forms, about 1 minute. Set curry paste aside.









4) Cut 4 baby bok choy lengthwise into quarters. Or, if you are using ¼ medium head of Napa cabbage instead, coarsely chop. Set aside. Remove stems from 8 oz. shiitake mushrooms; discard. Tear caps into bite-size pieces.

5) Heat 2 Tbsp. vegetable oil in a medium saucepan over medium-high. Add mushrooms and cook, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon, until golden brown and starting to shrivel, about 5 minutes. Season with kosher salt. Add reserved curry paste and cook, stirring constantly, until it begins to stick to the bottom of the pot, about 4 minutes.

6) Rinse one 15.5-oz. can chickpeas in a colander and add to mushroom mixture, then add one 13.5-oz. can unsweetened coconut milk and 2 cups water, scraping up any browned bits stuck to the bottom of the pot. Season with 1 tsp. kosher salt and bring to a simmer over medium heat. Cook, stirring occasionally, until flavors come together and curry thickens slightly, 8-10 minutes.

7) Add reserved bok choy to curry and cook, stirring occasionally, until tender, about 4 minutes. Taste curry and season with more salt if needed.









8) While the curry is cooking away, cook 8 oz. dried rice noodles in pot of boiling water according to package directions. Drain noodles in a colander, then rinse thoroughly under cold water to stop them from cooking any longer. Shake off excess water and set aside until ready to serve.

9) Divide reserved noodles among bowls and ladle curry over. Cut reserved lime and 1 more lime into wedges. Coarsely chop a large handful of unsalted dry-roasted peanuts. Top curry with peanuts and reserved cilantro. Serve with lime wedges for squeezing over.

sauce https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/v...8cP9CBD6QxJ2dUvAMRsJZuCzMsT2wPtPkhqsdFmtLV1nE


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Just in case you're home and churning out batches of homemade veggie broth or cherry pie filling or black beans in order to save money, eat well, and reduce waste, here's how to freeze all that deliciousness safely in glass jars.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This is so easy.... plus if you love hummus, it's a fine snack

*Hummus Heaped with Tomatoes and Cucumbers*









4 large pitas, toasted, cut into wedges
2 cups prepared hummus (from this recipe, your favorite recipe, or your favorite brand)
Olive oil
1 1/2 cups (8 ounces or 225 grams) cherry tomatoes, chopped small, plus more to taste
8 ounces (225 grams) small cucumbers, washed, unpeeled, chopped small
1/4 medium red onion, chopped small
Juice of half a lemon
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Sumac and/or za'atar (optional)
1 to 2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley, or a mix of parsley, mint, and chives, plus more for garnish

Spread hummus on a large plate with the back of a spoon, creating swirls and cavities. Drizzle it lightly with olive oil, just to freshen it up.
Mix tomatoes, cucumbers, onion, lemon, about 1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil, plus salt and pepper to taste in a bowl. If you have sumac, add about 1/4 teaspoon. Stir in herbs. Heap salad on hummus, arrange pita wedges all around. Finish with additional za'atar, sumac, and/or fresh herbs.

*Hummus* (I just use store hummus and have not made it from scratch.... but here you go  )









Makes 1 3/4 cups hummus

1 3/4 cups cooked, drained chickpeas (from a 15-ounce can) or a little shy of 2/3 cup dried chickpeas (for same yield)
1/2 teaspoon baking soda (for dried chickpeas only)
1/2 cup tahini paste
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice, or more to taste
2 small cloves garlic, roughly chopped
3/4 teaspoon table salt, or more to taste
Approximately 1/4 cup water or reserved chickpea cooking water

Olive oil, paprika or sumac, pita wedges (brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with za'atar, or a combination of sesame seeds and sea salt), and/or carrot sticks [optional] to serve

If using dried chickpeas: There are multiple methods to cooking them, and you can use whichever is your favorite, or Ottolenghi's, or mine. Ottolenghi's is to put the chickpeas in a large bowl and cover them with at least twice their volume of cold water, leaving them to soak overnight. The next day, drain them, and saute them in a medium saucepan with the baking soda (which many find reduces the gassy effects of fresh beans) for about three minutes. Add 3 1/4 cups water and bring it to a boil. Skim any foam that floats to the surface. They'll need to cook for 20 to 40 minutes, sometimes even longer, depending on freshness, to become tender. When tender, one will break up easily between your thumb and forefinger. My method is similar, but I often put mine in a slow-cooker on high with the baking soda for approximately three hours, so I don't have to monitor them as much.

Drain the chickpeas (saving the chickpea broth for soups or to thin the hummus, if desired) and cool enough that you can pick one up without burning your fingers.

Whether fresh or canned chickpeas: Peel your chickpeas. I find this is easiest when you take a chickpea between your thumb and next two fingers, arranging the pointy end in towards your palm, and "pop!" the naked chickpea out. Discard the skin. I get into a rhythm and rather enjoy this, but it's also already established that I'm a weirdo.

In a food processor, blend the chickpeas until powdery clumps form, a full minute, scraping down the sides. Add the tahini, lemon juice, garlic and salt and blend until pureed. With the machine running, drizzle in water or reserved chickpea cooking water, 1 tablespoon at a time, until you get very smooth, light and creamy mixture. I find I need about 4 tablespoons for this volume, but you may need slightly more or less.

Taste and adjust seasonings, adding more salt or lemon if needed. I do recommend that you hold off on adding more garlic just yet, however. I find that it "blooms" as it settles in the fridge overnight, becoming much more garlicky after a rest, so that even if it doesn't seem like enough at first, it likely will be in the long run.

Transfer the hummus to a bowl and rest it in the fridge for at least 30 minutes, longer if you can. To serve, drizzle it with a little olive oil, and sprinkle it with paprika. Serve it with pita wedges or carrot sticks.

sauce https://smittenkitchen.com/2017/07/...IzKVtCM6YvmDSi2D_6BOyRcSUVW-AQ7Ji9Zyiz79wRmUs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*French-Inspired Potato Salad*









*INGREDIENTS*
2 pounds small red or Yukon gold potatoes (no larger than 2-inches in diameter)
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
1/2 cup loosely packed fresh tender herbs, such as parsley, basil, dill, tarragon, or a combination
4 medium scallions
1/3 cup olive oil
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon whole-grain Dijon mustard (or additional 1 tablespoon regular Dijon)
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

*INSTRUCTIONS*

Place 2 pounds small red or Yukon gold potatoes and 1 tablespoon of the kosher salt in a large saucepan. Cover by 1 inch with cool water, then bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer until the potatoes are easily pierced with a knife, 15 to 20 minutes. Meanwhile, chop the herbs and scallions, and make the dressing.

Coarsely chop 1/2 cup loosely packed fresh tender herbs. Thinly slice 4 medium scallions.

Place 1/3 cup olive oil, 1/4 cup red wine vinegar, 1 tablespoon Dijon mustard, 1 tablespoon whole-grain Dijon mustard, 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, and the remaining 1 teaspoon kosher salt in a large bowl. Whisk well to combine and emulsify.

Drain the cooked potatoes in a colander and rinse under cold water just until they are cool enough to handle but still warm. Halve the potatoes (or quarter if large) and transfer to the bowl of vinaigrette. Gently toss to coat the potatoes. Add the herbs and scallions and toss lightly to combine. Set aside for 10 minutes to allow for the flavors to meld. Serve warm or at room temperature.

*RECIPE NOTES*
Storage: Leftovers can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 5 days.

https://www.thekitchn.com/french-po...jNe9s7pi_ZKFenfUosysadv5hhYO1A9frA2_RewsrXV1E


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We Tried 8 Methods of Cooking Corn on the Cob and Found a Clear Winner

Sinking my teeth into a warm, buttery corn on the cob is the unofficial start of summer I look forward to all year long. The mere memory of its salty sweet flavor is what helps me get through the long, cold winters. But cooking corn on the cob is a lot easier said than done. Sometimes the kernels dry out and become tough, and sometimes they turn out undercooked and hard. It's not as easy to cook corn on the cob as some people might think! There are endless ways to cook it, from grilling to microwaving, each yielding completely different results.

To make sure you never end up with lackluster corn on the cob again, we put eight popular methods of cooking it to the test. We went out and bought a bunch of corn and tested each different method, then tasted them in a side-by-side taste test to see which one was the best. Some of the methods worked better than others, but there was one clear winner that made perfectly cooked corn. Here are the methods we tested.









How We Tested the Methods
The first thing I did was search the internet for the most reliable and trusted methods of cooking corn on the cob. After landing on the eight popular methods below, each recipe was tested and tasted in my home kitchen. To keep testing fair I cooked all of the corn on the same day and used cobs that were all bought at the same time.

The judging criteria was based on two main factors: ease of preparation and flavor. I wanted to find a method of cooking corn that was simple and fuss-free, but it needed to taste good. I wanted plump, golden kernels that were crunchy-yet-tender and full of flavor. But I didn't want to spend a ton of time cooking them. The winning method needed to strike a perfect balance.









Cooking Method: Microwave
Total time: 5 minutes
Rating: 1/10
About This Method: I was skeptical to microwave corn, but with over 500 reviews and an average 5-star rating, I knew it was worth testing. All you do is wrap whole, shucked cobs of corn in damp paper towels, place them on a plate, and microwave for 5 minutes. That's it.

Results: The corn turned out dry and shriveled. Despite being wrapped in a damp paper towel, the kernels dried out, shrunk, and turned into sad little popcorn-like kernels. I could actually hear the corn pop and sizzle as it cooked. The corn was very disappointing, and not even a generous smearing of butter saved it.

My takeaway: Although microwaving corn is the quickest and easiest way to cook it, it's not worth the time it saves. It dries out and becomes practically inedible.









Cooking Method: Grilling Without the Husks
Total time: 20 minutes
Rating: 2/10
About This Method: This method seemed like the easiest way to grill corn. You just preheat your grill for 10 minutes, throw shucked corn directly on the grates, and grill for 10 minutes - rotating it often so it doesn't burn. As someone who loves corn that is deeply charred, I was eager to test this method.

Results: Cooking corn directly on the grill without any barrier resulted in shriveled, burnt kernels that were way too dry. The kernels shrunk significantly, making them hard to eat, and they lost all of their freshness. They had practically no moisture left and they lost their snappy crunch. The corn was burnt, dry, and very disappointing.

My takeaway: Corn can't withstand the direct heat of the grill. It's too hot, and it caused the corn to burn and dry out. I would not recommend grilling corn without some sort of barrier, whether that is foil or their husks.









Cooking Method: Instant Pot
Total time: 15 minutes - including the time it takes for the Instant Pot to pressurize
Rating: 7/10
About This Method: As a big fan of the Instant Pot, I was excited to give this method a try. You start by shucking and halving your corn, then lining them up vertically on top of the trivet insert inside of the Instant Pot. Cook on HIGH pressure for 5 minutes, quick release the pressure, and take them out. The recipe suggests melting butter in the still-warm insert and pouring it over the cobs, so that's exactly what I did.

Results: The corn came out similarly to boiled corn with plump kernels that were juicy and bright yellow. They didn't dry out and were tender without being overcooked or mushy. Adding the melted butter on top was a nice touch, and melting it in the Instant Pot was an easy way to avoid having to dirty another dish. This yielded a delicious, basic version of corn. It was simple and unfussy.

My takeaway: If you're pinched for time (and own an Instant Pot) this method is a great option. It produces delicious, simple corn that's tender and moist. It's an unfussy technique that makes cleanup a breeze.









Cooking Method: Wrapped in Foil and Grilled
Total time: 15 minutes
Rating: 7/10
About This Method: This method uses foil to create a barrier between the corn and the grill, preventing it from burning and drying out. You start by shucking the corn cobs, then wrapping each one in foil with a little bit of butter inside. Cook them directly on the grill for 15 minutes, then unwrap and serve.

Results: The corn came out perfectly cooked and snappy. It was tender, bright yellow, and moist. It had a little bit of browning in the spots where it came in contact with the grill, but overall it remained bright yellow. The flavor, however, was a bit bland. It didn't taste like it was grilled at all. It didn't have a smoky or charred flavor and simply tasted like steamed corn with a bit of butter. It wasn't bad; it just wasn't as flavorful as I would have liked.

My takeaway: This method results in corn that is tender and juicy, but it lacks the deep smoky flavor you typically get from the grill. It was fine, but it was no better than boiled corn despite taking more effort. The method felt like a waste of time and foil.









Cooking Method: Cooking in a Butter Bath
Total time: 15 minutes
Rating: 7.5/10
About This Method: Butter bath corn is pretty much exactly what it sounds like. You bring a large pot of milk or water to a boil, add a generous amount of butter, and simmer shucked corn cobs in it until tender. The recipe has over 200 comments and has been shared over 100,000 times (!), so I had high hopes for it. And besides, how bad can corn simmered in butter really be?

Results: The corn was perfectly plump, coated in the perfect amount of butter, and tender without being mushy. It took about eight minutes in total to cook the corn, and I didn't have to stir them or make sure they were completely submerged. I just let them do their thing. I'm not sure the milk added anything, though. I couldn't taste it, so it might not be worth adding. I would also recommend adding a generous pinch of salt to the butter bath - or, if you're feeling wild, using salted butter instead.

My takeaway: Adding butter to your water bath is a great way to add extra flavor to your corn. It coats the cobs in a thin layer of butter, leaving you with perfectly glossy corn that's buttery and rich. I'm not sure the milk added anything, so you might be better off just throwing a stick of butter in boiling salted water.









Cooking Method: Roasting in the Oven
Total time: 35 minutes
Rating: 7.7/10
About This Method: My family would always cook their corn in the oven, so I was excited to put this method to the test. This version (which has a promising 4.5-/5-star average) lines up whole corn cobs (with husks still attached) directly on oven grates and roasts them at 350° F for 35 minutes.

Results: Right off the bat I noticed that the corn smelled amazing. The husks burned and blackened and smelled just like corn being cooked at an outdoor summer festival. After peeling back the burnt husks I was delighted to find the corn itself was moist and delicious. It was tender, juicy, and had a wonderful deep smoky flavor. It didn't burn or shrivel up at all, and it remained bright yellow all over.

My takeaway: Roasting corn in the oven is a great way to mimic the flavor of grilling without using a grill. The husks charred and burnt slightly, lending the corn a deep smoky flavor while keeping it moist and protected from the heat. The only drawback is that the corn itself didn't get any color, so although it was flavorful, it wasn't as flavorful as grilled corn. As someone who lives in the city without access to a grill, I will definitely be using this method again.









Cooking Method: Boiling in Salted Water
Total time: 25 minutes
Rating: 8/10
About This Method: This method was one of the simplest I came across. You just place whole, shucked corn cobs in boiling, salted water and boil them for 5 minutes. That's it. (It also states that you can keep the corn in the water for an additional 10 minutes to keep them warm, but notes that anything longer than that will result in tough corn.)

Results: This resulted in perfectly cooked, perfectly seasoned corn. The salt helped the corn shine and made it intensely flavorful without tasting salty. It was a total game-changer. The kernels were plump, juicy, and a beautiful bright yellow color.

My takeaway: Boiling corn in salted water is an easy way to make delicious, perfectly seasoned corn without a ton of effort. It cooks quickly, requires no special tools or equipment, and tastes delicious. It's the perfect example that sometimes the simplest cooking methods are the best.









Cooking Method: Grilling with the Husks On
Total time: 20 minutes
Rating: 10/10
About This Method: This method is what I am most familiar with - I grew up eating it this way at fairs and outdoor festivals, so I was excited to give it a try. You just trim the silks off your corn, then, with their husks still attached, throw them onto a grill set to high heat. Cook, rotating often, for about 15 minutes, then serve.

Results: The corn was absolutely incredible. I was nervous that the corn would turn out dry, as the husks turned completely black, but after peeling them back I found that the corn was still perfectly plump, bright yellow, and moist. The charred husks gave the corn a deep smoky flavor that was savory and bold. It tasted just like the corn I ate at fairs growing up. It was the perfect balance of flavor and texture.

My takeaway: This method strikes the perfect balance between flavorful and tender. The husks not only protect the corn from drying out and burning, but they also lend it a deep smoky flavor. This is hands-down the best method I tested and resulted in the beloved fairground flavor I was after. It's sweet, smoky, and savory.

https://www.thekitchn.com/best-meth...M775lV1TNDOnhhPIXbHDCafj3geFrlGX6oWjxlzj6FvBA


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

MEDITERRANEAN CHICKPEA SALAD









Ingredients

2 15-oz cans chickpeas
2 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp sea or kosher salt
2 large tomatoes, diced to 1/2"
4 persian cucumbers, diced to 1/2"
1 yellow bell peper, diced to 1/2"
1/2 medium red onion, diced to 1/2"
1/2 cup minced fresh parsley
1/2 cup minced fresh mint
1/2 tsp pepper

Instructions

1.Drain the chick peas, transfer to a strainer, then rinse under cool running water until the water runs clean from the strainer.
2. In a large bowl, combine the chickpeas with the lemon juice, olive oil, paprika, and salt. Stir to combine. Cover the bowl and transfer to the fridge. Marinate at least 15 minutes and up to an hour.
3. While the chickpeas marinate, dice the vegetables and chop the fresh herbs.
4. Add the tomatoes, cucumbers, bell pepper, onion, mint, and parsley to the marinated chickpeas and toss to combine. Taste for seasoning and add additional salt, pepper, or lemon juice if needed until the flavor pops. 
5. Serve immediately with fresh pita. If time permits, chill for 30 minutes, then serve. Store leftovers in the fridge in a sealed container for up to 3 days.

Notes
1. Substitute chickpeas 3 cups of cooked-from-scratch chickpeas for canned chickpeas. 
2. If time allows, chill the finished salad for 30 minutes. 
3. Season with salt conservatively if using canned chickpeas as they tend to have a high sodium content. Taste for seasoning at the end and add more if needed. 
4. Dice the vegetables to a uniform size of about half an inch, roughly the size of a chickpea, for best texture.

sauce https://oursaltykitchen.com/mediter...hLYwtDmOBVH_rfdt8gOY5OghmoslDBriWWw3IysR_53nc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Grains are a big potion of the diet. This is a good guide that can be followed using vegan/vegetarian methods as well 

*21 Types of Whole Grains and Pseudo Grains and How to Cook Each One*

We all love a grain bowl-they're delicious, filling, and easy to toss together with whatever bits and bobs you've got in the fridge. But sometimes figuring out how to cook whole grains in order to make said grain bowl can feel intimidating. What's the water to grain ratio for millet again? And how long do you need to simmer your farro?

Here's a guide that tells you exactly how to cook whole grains-from amaranth to wild rice, alphabetically-using a basic cover-and-simmer method. Before you start, make sure you find a lid that fits your simmering pot properly. A few notes:

1. All the directions below call for water, but you can certainly use stock instead if you prefer for added flavor. 2. Salt the water if you want-about half a teaspoon per cup of grain. 3. Practically any grain can be toasted before boiling, which boosts flavor. Just toast in a dry pan (the one you're going to use for boiling, if you want to save yourself some dishes) or add 1 to 2 tablespoons of butter or oil. Stir frequently and cook just until the grains have darkened slightly and become fragrant; then add the prescribed amount of water and continue as directed. 4. Consider the timing and rations below to be a general guide; specific grain varieties may require more or less cooking. Always check package directions and test a cooked grain for doneness before serving. 5. Finally, as you may have deduced, we're using the word grain loosely here: the list contains a few seeds and grasses that aren't technically grains, but can be used as the base of a bowl just the same.

*How to cook amaranth*
Bring 1½ cups water to a boil over high heat. Add 1 cup amaranth, reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer 20 minutes, until the liquid is absorbed. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook barley*
Hulled or hull-less barley (aka barley groats): Bring 3 cups water to a boil over hight heat. Add 1 cup rinsed barley, reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for about 1 hour-and up to 2 hours-until tender. Transfer to a fine-mesh strainer to remove excess water. To reduce the cooking time, you can soak hulled or hull-less barley in water overnight, drain, and then simmer in fresh water. Makes 3 cups cooked barley.

Pearl barley: Bring 3 cups water to a boil over hight heat. Add 1 cup rinsed pearl barley, reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 30 to 40 minutes. Makes 3 cups cooked barley
*
How to cook brown rice*
Bring 2 cups water and 1 cup rinsed brown rice to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until the water is absorbed, 40 to 45 minutes. Let stand 10 minutes and then fluff with a fork. Makes 3 cups cooked rice.

*How to cook buckwheat*
Bring 2 cups water and 1 cup buckwheat to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer-10 minutes for cracked kasha, 30 minutes for whole kasha. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook bulgur*
Bring 2 cups water and 1 cup medium-grain bulgur to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer 10 to 12 minutes. Drain excess liquid and fluff with a fork. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook corn*
It's a whole grain too! See this guide for how to make perfect popcorn and this recipe for perfect corn on the cob.

*How to cook einkorn*
Bring 1 cup einkorn and 2 cups water to a boil over hight heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer for about 30 minutes. Once einkorn is tender, drain excess liquid. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook farro*
Bring 1 cup farro and 3 cups water to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer for about 30 minutes. Cooking time will vary depending on what type you have; check package and check in on the farro as it simmers. Pearled farro cooks quicker (start checking at 15 minutes!) while whole farro takes longer. Once farro is tender, drain excess liquid. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook fonio*
Bring 1 cup fonio and 2 cups water to a boil over high heat in a covered pot. Reduce heat to low and simmer 2 minutes. Remove from heat and let sit 5 minutes. Remove lid and fluff fonio with a fork. Makes 4 cups. 
*
How to cook freekeh*
Bring 1 cup of rinsed freekeh and 2 cups of water to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer 20 to 25 minutes, until liquid is absorbed. Makes 4 servings. 
*
How to cook kamut*
Soak the kamut overnight in water, then drain. Bring 1 cup kamut and 3 cups water to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until the berries are tender, 50 to 60 minutes. Let sit for 10 minutes before serving. Makes 2 cups.

*How to cook kasha*
Aka toasted buckwheat. See how to cook buckwheat for guidelines.

*How to cook millet*
Bring 2 cups water to a boil over high heat. Add 1 cup millet, stir, reduce heat, cover, and simmer until the water is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook oats*
Rolled oats: Bring 2 cups of water to a boil over high heat. Add 1 cup rolled oats, reduce heat to medium-low, and cook 5 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Makes 2 servings.

Steel-cut oats: Bring 3 cups water to a boil over high heat. Add 1 cup steel-cut oats, reduce heat to medium-low, cover the pot, and cook-stirring occasionally-20 to 30 minutes, depending on desired consistency. Makes 4 servings.

Oat groats: Bring 3 cups water to a boil over high heat. Add 1 cup rinsed groats, reduce heat to medium-low, cover the pot, and cook-stirring occasionally-45 to 60 minutes, until tender. Makes 4 servings. 
*
How to cook quinoa*
Rinse the quinoa first and drain it in a sieve. Bring 1 cup quinoa and 1 1/4 cups water to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover the pot, and simmer 10 minutes. Let stand off the heat 5 minutes and then fluff with a fork. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook rye berries*
Soak 1 cup rye berries in 2 1/2 cups water overnight. When you're ready to cook, bring to a boil over high heat, then reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until the liquid is absorbed, about 1 hour. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook sorghum*
Bring 1 cup rinsed sorghum berries and 3 cups water to a boil over high heat. Cover pot, reduce heat, and simmer until the berries are tender and the liquid is absorbed, 50 to 60 minutes. Makes 4 servings.
*
How to cook spelt*
Soak 1 cup spelt berries in water overnight; drain. Bring 3 cups water to a boil over high heat. Add drained spelt berries, reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer 45 to 60 minutes, until the berries are tender. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook teff*
Bring 1½ cups water to a boil over high heat. Add 1 cup rinsed teff, reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer 8 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and let sit 10 minutes. Fluff with a fork and serve. 
*
How to cook wheat berries*
Soak 1 cup wheat berries in water overnight, then drain. Add to a pot with 4 cups water and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer for 45 to 60 minutes, until water is absorbed and the berries are tender. Makes 4 servings.

*How to cook wild rice*
Combine 1 cup wild rice with 3 cups water and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer 45 to 55 minutes, until water is absorbed and rice is tender. Makes 4 servings.

*The Absolute Easiest Way to Cook Any Whole Grain*
Here's a little secret about how to cook whole grains: it doesn't have to be complicated. In fact, instead of measuring and memorizing ratios, there's a really simple way to cook literally any grain: just boil some water, add your grain, and then cook until it's done. That's it!

Let's say you're cooking farro. Bring a big pot of water to a boil, like you would with pasta. Salt it if you want. Get some farro-no need to measure it. Just use however much you think you want. Add it to the pot of boiling water.

Keeping the pot at a pretty brisk boil, cook the farro until it's done, and then drain it through a fine-mesh sieve. How do you know it's done? You taste it. Does it taste good-tender, yet still on the al dente side? Bam: done. Obviously this method requires a little more supervision than the cover-and-steam method, but in my opinion it more than makes up for that by giving you complete control over the process-you'll never again take the lid off your pot of rice and find yourself surprised that it's under- or overcooked.

sauce https://www.epicurious.com/expert-a...3fnmUbS2HIyOiS0hcDsBmd9xSq44oxwkNcG2dbi8fFTqg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Make your own vegan butter that's as good as the real thing*









Aquafaba, or bean water, is what helps this vegan butter substitute hold together. You can use the water from a can of beans or from home-cooked beans, but make sure the liquid has cooled before you make the butter. Unrefined coconut oil makes a softer spread, but refined coconut oil is fine.

1/3 cup plus 1 tablespoon coconut oil

4 teaspoons canola oil or olive oil

3 tablespoons aquafaba (chickpea water)

2/3 teaspoon apple cider vinegar (or freshly squeezed lemon juice or 1/8 teaspoons lactic acid)

1/3 teaspoon salt

If the coconut oil isn't liquid, melt over low heat and then let cool. Mix with canola or olive oil and set aside.

Place the aquafaba in a food processor or a narrow container that will fit an immersion blender. Add the vinegar or lemon juice and salt.

With the blender running, slowly drizzle the oil mixture in, making sure that the oil is incorporated before adding more. It should take a few minutes to add all the oil, so go slowly. Store it in the fridge, especially during the summer months.

sauce https://www.austin360.com/foodanddi...G07SChPRxglV5B6qPzEs78wEmta1iR-Cx1jNrndaPmzo0


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have a specific recipe, but I have been making chickpea flour omelets lately. I think this is similar to a Besan Chilla in Indian cuisine. I still have not perfected the recipe, but the batter consists of:
•chickpea flour (find it labeled "besan" at your local Indian grocery store)
•water or alternative milk. I usually use plain almond milk
•kala namak aka black salt, also found in an Indian grocery store. this salt has an egg-like flavor. use it sparingly, just a pinch!
•nutritional yeast
•oil
•get creative with chopped onions, tomatoes, garlic, turmeric, etc. 

whip everything in a bowl with a whisk or mixer. I find it helpful to let it sit for a few minutes before cooking. poor the batter into a nonstick pan and cook it like a pancake. if you have skills, you can flip it over with a flick of the pan. I usually end up sprinkling some veggie cheez shreds on it and fold it in half. if you mix it right, it should fluff up a bit. I like to top mine with hot sauce.

let me know if you've tried this. to find one of the many variations, look up "vegan chickpea flour omelet."


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I have chickpea flour but I was waiting for a recipe to use it! I would like to try this! Thank you for the inspiration mackT!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I never knew you could roast radishes! I am going to try this!!

*Sweet and Sexy Roasted Radish Recipe*









9 Radishes
Olive oil or butter to drizzle
1 tbsp Minced garlic
½ tsp Salt
¼ tsp Pepper
½ Fresh lime or lemon juice

1. Get a bunch of radishes. 9 Should do. Depending on their size. I like to leave the greens on when I roast them, as they go nice and crispy. Rinse your radishes very well in some water.

2. Cut your radish in half.

3. Add them to a pan with parchment paper and drizzle some olive oil or butter over. Sprinkle some salt and pepper over. Add the minced garlic and herbs as well.

4. Roast for about 15 - 20 minutes. The radishes should be slightly browned. The greens should be crispy









5. Drizzle some lime juice over the radishes. If you want an extra flavour, add caesar or ranch dressing over and enjoy!

https://www.organicgypsy.co.za/swee...bgeiVpNtCfqHTpO4V4P7wr_hWc_SFlMaJQvGiN-HvOf88


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> I don't have a specific recipe, but I have been making chickpea flour omelets lately. I think this is similar to a Besan Chilla in Indian cuisine. I still have not perfected the recipe, but the batter consists of:
> •chickpea flour (find it labeled "besan" at your local Indian grocery store)
> •water or alternative milk. I usually use plain almond milk
> •kala namak aka black salt, also found in an Indian grocery store. this salt has an egg-like flavor. use it sparingly, just a pinch!
> ...


Sounds a bit like Okonomiyaki, which my wife sometimes makes. It uses wheat flower and shredded cabbage and usually green onion.

I've never eaten radishes much but those roasted ones look good!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ingredients

Roasted Watermelon

This looks interesting!






Cut off the Rind of the watermelon. After cutting off the Rind cut half an inch on the top the the watermelon a checker board pattern. Salt all sides of the watermelon 
Add Garlic Salt, Oregano, Basil, 21 Seasoning, Smoked Paprika, Mushrooms Umami, BBQ Sauce and spread through out the watermelon. Add Vegan butter and add all your seasonings again. Pour Maple syrup on the top of this and Liquid Smoke.

Place in the Fridge for 6 hours ( you don't have to do this but it was my first time trying and this was one of the recipes).

Set oven to 375°F and place seasoned watermelon in for 1 hour and 45 minutes. I did place mine in for 1 hour and it kept it watermelon texture on the inside and a meaty outside layer which was really savory and juicy. The inside texter complemented the flavors and gave it such a sweet nice taste


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I don't know, I mean all that stuff sounds really good but it seems more like what to do if you get stuck with a flavorless watermelon rather than what you'd do with a good one. 

I've got a little watermelon and half a dozen cantaloupes that were surprises in my garden this year, I'm sure they came from my compost.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Cucumber Pickles, The Right Way*









We take cucumbers for granted; they're year-round staples with little character that you chop up and put into salads, make Sichuan-style, throw into smoothies. Some people still eat cucumber sandwiches; I know because I'm among them.

That's all fine. But you're not going to delight in a store-bought hothouse cucumber in January.

This is the time for daily cucumber eating, and for real enjoyment, whether they're sprinkled with salt, grated into sour cream or yogurt, made into soup.

Still: When cucumbers are "in" desperate measures are required; that's what seasonal eating is about. (Soon, we will be needing desperate measures around tomatoes.) Even if you're not a gardener or a CSA member, cukes are everywhere.

This year, for the first in many, I thought about making what I consider to be "real" pickles, the kind you put up in jars and eat in January and think of summer, the kind that in my mind a real pantry is full of, and it took me a full day to reject that notion. Not only is canning a hassle of the first order, but I don't even like those kinds of pickles. I don't like pickling spice especially, but really what I can't stand is food soaked in vinegar. (I am not sure anyone really does, and that's why "real" pickles have sugar, too.) Preserving is a thing, obviously, it serves a purpose, but if it's not necessary and you don't like the taste, what's the point?

Not only is canning a hassle of the first order, but I don't like those kinds of pickles.

What I like are vinegar-free, salty-garlicky half-sours, which is not surprising since that's what I grew up with. Other people like them too: Some friends were over the other night (this happens, with appropriate distancing), and they were like, "These are amazing. How do you do this?"

Put aside for a moment that people like anything you cook for them - what's true is that it's not easy to get pickles like these because they're best when homemade and they don't keep forever, so industrial food processing can't deal with them. They're pickle-barrel pickles and, as it happens, they're among the easiest things in the world to make.

When asked "How do you do this?" I say: "Dissolve a third of a cup of salt in a cup of hot water. Put that in a bowl with ice cubes to cool it down. Add a few cloves of garlic, crushed, and a couple of pounds of cukes, cut up. (Or not, or just halved, if small.) Cover with water and a plate if necessary to submerge the cukes. Let sit at room temperature until ready - sometimes as little as a couple of hours, sometimes overnight. Refrigerate and eat. Add more cukes to the brine until it tastes too weak, and then add more salt or start again."

Or I say "Look in How to Cook Everything." (Or, to you, I say, "See below.")

Note that you can replenish these - add cucumbers, add salt, add garlic, from time to time, to your crock, or your plastic container - or you can make a fresh batch every few days. But what you can't do is not eat them, because they're only good for a week or a little longer. Which is ok: You can eat, personally, two or three whole cucumbers a day if you make them this way, and many people will.

*Kosher Pickles, the Right Way*

Makes: About 60 pickle quarters or 30 halves
Time: 1 to 2 days, largely unattended
These remain my favorite pickles, and everyone I've ever made them for loves them too, which is good news since they only keep for about a week.

*Ingredients*

1/3 cup kosher salt
1 cup boiling water
2 pounds Kirby cucumbers, rinsed (scrub if spiny) and halved or quartered lengthwise
At least 5 cloves garlic, crushed
1 large bunch fresh dill, preferably with flowers, 2 tablespoons dried dill and 1 teaspoon dill seeds, or 1 tablespoon coriander seeds

*Instructions*

Combine the salt and boiling water in a large bowl; stir to dissolve the salt. Add a handful of ice cubes to cool the mixture, then add the cucumbers, garlic, and dill.

Add cold water to cover. Use a plate slightly smaller than the diameter of the bowl and a small weight to keep the cucumbers submerged. Set aside at room temperature.

Begin sampling the cucumbers after 4 hours if you've quartered them, 8 hours if you've halved them. In either case, it will probably take from 12 to 24 or even 48 hours for them to taste pickled enough to suit your taste.

When they are ready, transfer them to an airtight container and refrigerate them in the brine. The pickles will continue to ferment as they sit, more quickly at room temperature, more slowly in the refrigerator. They will keep well for up to a week.

https://heated.medium.com/consider-the-perishable-pickle-17f9bf15e42b


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Roasted Red Peppers*









Makes: 4 to 8 servings
Time: 20 to 60 minutes
Ingredients
8 red or other bell peppers
Salt
Olive oil for drizzling

*Instructions*

Heat the oven to 450°F or turn on the broiler and put the rack about 4 inches below the heat. Put the peppers in a foil-lined roasting pan. Roast or broil, turning the peppers as each side cooks, until they have blackened in spots and collapsed, 15 or 20 minutes in the broiler, up to an hour in the oven.
Transfer the peppers to a heatproof bowl and cover with the fol from the pan, or just bundle them up in the foil. When they're cool enough to handle, remove the skin, seeds, and stems with your fingers or a small knife; do this under running water to make it a little easier if you like. Unless you need them whole for some reason, don't worry if the peppers fall apart.

Serve the peppers right away, or store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to a few days; bring back to room temperature before serving. When you're ready to serve, sprinkle with a bit of salt and drizzle with lots of olive oil.

*10 Things to Do With Roasted Red Peppers*

1. Toss with chopped fresh or mashed roasted garlic.
2. Splash with balsamic or sherry vinegar.
3. Sprinkle with lots of chopped fresh herbs like parsley, mint, basil, or chervil or a little bit of oregano, thyme, or rosemary.
4. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan, Asiago, pecorino Romano, or Manchego cheese. (or non-dairy )
5. Use to fill sandwiches or top bruschetta, pizza, and salads.
6. Scramble with eggs.(or tofu)
7. Chop or purée to make a sauce or spread or to mix with other sauces, dressings, dips, and spreads.
8. Coarsely chop and use to flavor meatloaf, meatballs, or burgers. (or in veggie/ beyond-meat etc)
9. Toss with sauteed onions and serve with grilled sausages. (veggie)
10. Pulse in a food processor with garlic, nuts, and herbs to make a new spin on pesto. (With almonds and parsley, this is called romesco sauce.)

sauce https://heated.medium.com/put-roasted-peppers-on-everything-5d06c4e08cec


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Lemon Drizzle Cake Recipe*









INGREDIENTS:

FOR THE LEMON SPONGE

218g All-purpose Flour

16g Corn Starch

1 1/4 tsp Baking Powder

1/4 tsp Salt

Lemon Zest of 1 Lemon

30g Lemon Juice

200g Caster Sugar

74ml Olive Oil

208ml Almond Milk

FOR THE DRIZZLE

3 tbsp Lemon Juice

3 tbsp Sugar

FOR THE ICING

Lemon Juice of half a Lemon

150g Icing Sugar (Add more sugar or lemon juice, as necessary, to achieve desired consistency)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Easy vegan cookies 3 ways









1 hour + 1 hour chilling Serves 15

*Ingredients*

DRY INGREDIENTS
360 grams Flour / All-Purpose Flour
1 teaspoon Baking soda
1 teaspoon Salt

WET INGREDIENTS
225 grams Vegan butter
210 grams Dark brown sugar
170 grams White sugar
2 tablespoons Ground flax seeds
6 tablespoons Water
2 teaspoons Vanilla

TOPPINGS
about 6 cookies Oreo cookies
about 6 cookies Biscoff cookies
50 grams Dark chocolate (vegan)

*Directions*

PREPARATIONS
Melt your vegan butter in a small saucepan on low heat and let it cool down to room temperature.
Make your flax seed eggs by mixing together the flax seeds and the water. Let the flax seed egg thicken while you prepare the other ingredients.

DRY INGREDIENTS
Mix together the dry ingredients and set aside for later.

WET INGREDIENTS
Mix the two sugars together and add in the cooled down melted vegan butter and the flax seed egg.
Add in the vanilla. Whisk everything together.
Add in the dry ingredients and mix until you can't see any flour in the dough.
Chill the dough for at least an hour

TOPPINGS
You can add any toppings you like. I used oreos, biscoff, and dark chocolate.
Roughly chop these and set them aside for later.

BAKING PART ONE
Preheat your oven to 185°C/375°F and line a baking tray with baking paper.
Weigh your dough and divide it by 3, each 1/3 should give you about 5 big cookies.
Add 1/3 of the dough to a bowl and add in 1 of your 3 toppings and mix together.
Use an ice cream scoop if you have one and make 5 equal balls out of the 1/3 of the dough.
Place the dough balls on the baking tray and make sure they all have enough room because they will spread!

BAKING PART TWO
If you have a small oven, you may need to do this in more than 3 batches, Just don't try to overcrowd the baking tray.
Bake the cookies for 13 minutes. Don't be alarmed if they still look and feel soft, this is normal! Once they come out of the oven, leave them to rest for a few minutes on the baking tray. They will harden and then you can scoop them onto a plate to cool down further.
Repeat this with the other cookies.

NOTES
Flax seed egg: The ratio for 1 flax seed egg is 1:3 ( ground flax seeds to water).
Nutritional value: The nutritional values ar for 1 cookie.






Sauce https://www.eatingveganwithme.com/vegan-recipes/easy-vegan-cookies-3-ways/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mWttrs2 said:


> I have been a vegetarian for 2 years. Here are some cool and delicious dishes:
> - Lentil Soup
> - Vegetarian Tacos
> - Vegetable Paella
> ...


You can share your recipes if you like

Vitamin B12 is an essential nutrient found in virtually no plant foods but it is added to some plant based products like non dairy milk
Vitamin D3 can be supplemented
Iodine is in seaweed and grains + cereals
Calcium sources are green leafy vegetables and legumes, or "greens and beans" for short. Broccoli, Brussels sprouts, collards, kale, mustard greens, Swiss chard, and other greens are loaded with highly absorbable calcium
Omega 3 is found mainly in plant oils such as flaxseed, soybean, and canola oils

If you are vegetarian then you consume dairy and or eggs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Pumpkin Spice Oatmeal Muffin Cups*









*What You'll Need*
¾ cup cooked pumpkin

2 ripe bananas, mashed

½ cup unsweetened applesauce

1 cup rolled oats

1 Tbsp ground flaxseed meal

½ tsp pumpkin pie spice

½ tsp cinnamon

1 tsp baking powder

¾ tsp pure vanilla extract

How to Make It
1 Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F. Line a muffin pan with parchment paper liners or use a silicone muffin pan.

2 In a large mixing bowl, stir together all the ingredients until just combined.

3 Divide the batter evenly into 8 muffin cups and bake about 20-28 minutes, or until the tops are golden and feel just about firm to the touch. Remove the muffins from the oven, and place on a cooling rack.

4 Serve warm or at room temperature. (Extras freeze well, and can be warmed up later in the week.)

sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...qoZlWoaR01Fv6Iv57IP_OJ64F3t5mXTPrNjl4qUVB5yFk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Asian Orange Cauliflower*









*Ingredients*
1 cup water
1 cup flour - gluten free or almond flour for keto version
salt to taste
Half head of cauliflower, cut into 1 1/2 inch ( 3 cm) florets

*FOR THE SAUCE*

2 tsp olive oil
2 cloves garlic- minced
1 tsp fresh ginger, minced
½ tsp red pepper flakes
½ cup orange juice
¼ cup distilled white vinegar
1 tsp sesame oil
½ cup brown sugar
¼ cup soy sauce (or tamari for gluten free)
1 tbsp cornstarch
2 tbsp water

*GARNISH*
1 tsp sesame seed

*Instructions*
Wash and cut cauliflower into bite sized pieces.
In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, salt and water.
One at a time, dip each cauliflower floret in the batter to coat, let the excess batter drip off.
Arrange the battered cauliflower on the prepared baking sheet, or in your air fryer making sure they aren't touching one another.

Air fry -375 degrees F for 15 minutes.

Instant pot Airfryer lid - 375 Degrees F for 12 - 15 minutes

Bake- Pre heated oven 400 degrees. bake it on middle rack for 20- 25 minutes

*ORANGE SAUCE *

Heat the olive oil in a medium skillet or pan over medium heat, add garlic , ginger , red chili flakes and give it a stir.
Next goes the orange juice, sugar, vinegar, soy sauce. 
Cook for 1 minute on high flame and let it come to a boil 
In a small bowl, whisk cornstarch with water to form a paste.Add it to the orange sauce and whisk together.
Continue to cook for 2 -3 minutes, until the mixture begins to thicken.
Once the sauce is thickened, add in the sesame oil, and lower the heat .
Toss the cooked cauliflower florets in the sauce until well coated.
Serve the cauliflower over rice and garnish with the scallions and sesame seeds
Enjoy!
1 scallions- thinly sliced -for garnish

sauce https://thebellyrulesthemind.net/in...xs33VFVWPu8aDvgWuxjo8kM4qky_cMmQKWZrBWuaZ8Wbs


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*This Berry-Based Compound May Help Manage IBD, Researchers Say*









When news comes out about the health benefits of fan-favorite foods, it's a sweet added bonus. The latest ingredient that may be even healthier than we originally thought? None other than the summer sweetheart, blueberries.

Researchers at Tokyo University of Science have spent years investigating phytocompounds (the compounds that give plants their positive effects) of different foods, and this week, they published research identifying a compound in blueberries with some serious potential health ramifications.

What did the researchers find?
The compound of the moment is called pterostilbene (PSB). Though PSB is not a new discovery, this is the first time researchers have explored its immunosuppressive properties. The Tokyo University of Science team figured out that PSB has similarities to resveratrol (RSV), the antioxidant that people cite as the basis for the supposed health benefits of red wine.

"RSV, a polyphenol, was known to have pronounced immunomodulatory and anti-inflammatory effects on animal models of colitis ulcer," says Takuya Yashiro, Ph.D., study author. "Therefore, we investigated the possibility of other compounds structurally similar to RSV as a new type of treatment for IBD.

When a person has IBD, their gut often has ulcers due to chronic inflammation, which is caused by an elevated immune response. After analyzing the impact of a range of plant-derived compounds on the immune response, Yashiro's team found that PSB was able to calm it down. This led them to believe that the plant compound could be an inroad to potential new treatments for IBD symptoms.

They are now testing the efficacy of PSB as a treatment for IBD by administering it to mice. Because the compound is naturally found in foods, it's readily absorbed by the body-in mice, and likely in humans, making it a great candidate for drug development.

Does that mean eating blueberries can help with IBD?
The PSB naturally present in blueberries probably won't have any real impact on IBS symptoms on its own. However, that doesn't mean that blueberries can't be a part of a gut-friendly diet.

According to Mahmoud Ghannoum, Ph.D., who has spent his career researching the human microbiome and mycobiome, berries are great for the gut. That being said, it's important not to overdo it in the berry department. Integrative gastroenterologist Marvin Singh, M.D., reminds us that a varied diet is an essential part of overall gut health. So load up on the blueberries-but maybe throw some raspberries in your cart too.

https://www.mindbodygreen.com/artic...jTgOpDn32E2qxpIKZKjKkEgcUYzZwmtD7jp_t8b3CDUXQ


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ I'm planting more blueberries in my yard this fall. Actually, I'm relocating some suckers from my existing plants and moving some plants I found in my woods. Blueberries are probably my favorite fruits. Or maybe good blackberries, love those, too!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't know this!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Miso Glazed Mushrooms









INGREDIENTS:

3 cups mushrooms
1 medium red onion, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 tbsp tamari
3 tsp miso paste
2 tbsp apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp maple syrup
3 tbsp water
1 tbsp cornstarch

INSTRUCTIONS:

Firstly, cook the mushrooms in a saucepan for around 10 minutes, until softened. Meanwhile, sauté the onion and the garlic in a different pan for 2-3 minutes, until softened, and prepare the sauce by stirring together the tamari, miso paste, apple cider vinegar, maple syrup, water and cornstarch. Drain and rinse the mushrooms, add them to the onion together with the sauce and stir together for 2-3 minutes, until the sauce thickens.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*5 Plant-Based Pasta Sauces From Culinary School in Italy*
Use greens, beans, nuts, and broth to make beyond-satisfying vegan sauces

Orecchiette with broccoli-spinach sauce and garlicky breadcrumbs.








*Greens base*

*The gist*
Never has there been a more attractive way to consume several handfuls of greens than blended until smooth and tossed with pasta. It couldn't be easier: Blanch whatever green vegetables you have (tender leaves will take 2-3 minutes, while hardy broccoli might take closer to 5) and blend with seasonings into what is essentially a hot and spicy green smoothie for your orecchiette. While you don't have to top this with garlicky breadcrumbs, it is a great idea.

*The method*
Bring a large pot of salted water to boil. (You can use the same water for your vegetables and pasta - just add more salt when it's time to cook the pasta). Blanch the vegetables, adding a clove of peeled garlic during the last minute of cooking (which will tame its punchiness a bit), and drain. Blend with cooking liquid, olive oil, salt, and fresh or dried chile until very smooth. (It's OK to add a lot of liquid; the pasta will absorb it.) Pour sauce into a large saucepan to keep warm.

Meanwhile, cook the pasta and make the garlicky breadcrumbs. Heat a tablespoon of olive oil and a clove of peeled garlic in a nonstick skillet. When the oil is hot, add a handful of panko breadcrumbs and toast, tossing frequently, until very golden. Toss the cooked pasta with the green sauce, adding cooking liquid as needed, and serve with a generous sprinkling of garlicky breadcrumbs.

Pasta with pistachios and orange zest.








*Nut base*
*The gist*
This is the simplest base of the bunch in terms of the ingredient list. Pick a nut, chop it finely, toast it to draw out its nuttiest flavors, and combine it with olive oil and something fragrant - fresh herbs, citrus zest, or both-and you have a sauce that knows it's effortless and is really confident about it. I'm featuring two recipes here because I just can't choose.

*The methods*
Walnuts + sage: Toast a handful of finely chopped (but not powdery) walnuts over low heat in any pan that's big enough for pasta tossing. When they're browned and beautiful-smelling (which will happen quickly because they're tiny), add the cooked pasta to the pan along with olive oil, cooking liquid, and a few finely chopped leaves of fresh sage, seasoning with salt and pepper, and toss until glossy. Serve immediately.

Pistachios + orange zest: Toast a handful of finely chopped pistachios over low heat in any pan that's big enough for pasta tossing. When they're browned and beautiful-smelling, add the cooked pasta to the pan along with olive oil, cooking liquid, and the zest of half an orange, seasoning with salt and tossing until glossy. Serve immediately.

kale-almond pesto coating these lumache








*Greens-and-nut base*

*The gist*
You don't need me to tell you about pesto Genovese. But what about a wintry alternative for when summer's over, you don't have basil, and you want a sauce that's still light and bright yet a little heartier than herbs and pine nuts? Lemony kale-almond pesto is your answer. When served with shell-shaped pasta, it truly is on the same creamy-comfort level as mac and cheese.

*The method*
Cook 8 ounces kale (preferably de-stemmed) in salted boiling water until fork-tender, about 2 minutes. Add a clove of peeled garlic to the water during the last minute of cooking (again, to make it a bit less pungent). Rinse kale with cold water to preserve color and drain. (Don't worry too much about getting rid of the moisture, as it will help loosen this very thick pesto.)
Add to a blender or food processor with the garlic, a generous few glugs of extra-virgin olive oil, ½ cup blanched (peeled) almonds, salt, and the zest and juice of 1 lemon. Blend until you have a thick but uniform paste. Combine a big spoonful with cooked pasta and cooking water and serve.

Brothy casarecce with cauliflower and miso.








*Broth base

The gist*
This soupy pasta starts with a flavorful vegan broth of garlic, tomatoes, water or vegetable stock, and miso, which joins forces with tomato paste to impart a deep red hue and umami essence that complements any vegetable. You'll use this liquid gold for cooking pasta (short works best here) and vegetables simultaneously, so make sure that they are around the same size (i.e., casarecce with casarecce-sized cauliflower florets).

*The method*
In a medium pot, sauté halved cherry tomatoes in abundant olive oil until they begin to burst. Add 2-3 cloves of minced or grated garlic, fresh or dried chile, and a tablespoon of tomato paste. Cook until fragrant, about 1 minute.
Add a handful of cauliflower florets, season generously with salt and pepper, and toss until the cauliflower is so well-coated in the mixture that it turns the color of turmeric. Stir in a tablespoon of miso (I like red) and add two cups of water or vegetable stock.
Bring to a strong simmer, add the pasta, and cook until al dente. Serve with a drizzle of olive oil and black pepper.

Creamy cannellini spaghetti.








*Bean base*

The gist
Starchy beans and pasta water make a creamy dressing that coats long pasta dreamily and can be used as a sauce or side for the rest of the week. If you like this dish, try ciceri e tria (pasta with chickpeas) for something more advanced.
The method

Bring a pot of salted water to a boil and cook pasta until al dente. (If you want to include greens, blanch kale in the pasta water when the pasta is 2 minutes away from being done, or simply wilt in fresh baby spinach when you combine the pasta with the sauce.)
Meanwhile, roughly chop half of a yellow onion and sauté with abundant olive oil and salt until softened, adding smashed garlic and fresh or dried chile during the last 2 minutes of cooking. Pour in one can of cannellini beans (drained), season with more salt and pepper, and stir to heat. Place all ingredients in a blender with ½ cup pasta water, adding more as needed until the sauce is loose but very creamy.

Reserve more pasta water, drain the pasta, and combine vigorously with the bean sauce (and greens, if using), adding more water as needed until the mixture is very creamy. Top with chopped fresh thyme or parsley and serve.

https://heated.medium.com/5-plant-based-sauces-from-culinary-school-in-italy-2efe72be04d9


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*EGGPLANT MEATBALLS*

*MAKES
4 SERVINGS*

*TIME
ABOUT 1 HOUR, LARGELY UNATTENDED*









*INGREDIENTS*

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound eggplant, unpeeled, cut into cubes no larger than 1 inch
1 teaspoon salt
1 ⁄ 2 teaspoon pepper
1 onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 cup cooked or canned white beans 
1 ⁄ 4 cup chopped fresh parsley
1 cup breadcrumbs
Pinch red chile flakes (optional)
2 cups any tomato sauce (like this one)


*INSTRUCTIONS*

1.Heat the oven to 375°F. use 1 tablespoon olive oil to grease a large rimmed baking sheet. Put 1 tablespoon oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. when it's hot, add the eggplant and 1 ⁄ 4 cup water. sprinkle with the salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until the pieces shrivel a bit and are tender and beginning to color, 10 to 15 minutes. transfer the eggplant to the bowl of a food processor.
2.Add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil to the pan along with the onion and garlic and return to the heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until they're soft and translucent, 3 to 5 minutes. Meanwhile, drain the beans; if using canned, rinse them before draining. add the beans and parsley to the work bowl with the eggplant and pulse until well combined and chopped, but not pureed.
3. Toss the eggplant mixture with the onion and garlic, then add the breadcrumbs and red chile flakes if you're using them. taste and adjust the seasoning. roll the mixture into 12 balls about 2 inches in diameter; transfer them to the prepared pan. bake, undisturbed, until they're firm and well browned, 25 to 30 minutes.
4.Meanwhile, warm the tomato sauce. serve the meatballs hot or at room temperature along with the tomato sauce.
*Mushroom Meatballs
*For those who don't fancy eggplant, or just as a change, substitute 1 pound chopped mushrooms of any kind for the eggplant. in step 1, cook them until the pan is dry and they start to stick a bit, 5 to 10 minutes. then mix, form, and bake as in the original recipe.
*Cauliflower Meatballs 
*Substitute 1 pound chopped cauliflower for the eggplant; core and roughly chop it. in step 1, cook the pieces until the pan is dry and they start to brown a bit, 10 to 15 minutes. then mix, form, and bake as in the original recipe.

https://www.markbittman.com/recipes...0lp251f1MbN_TEs5AR98BvNFQ3s7opJVzBH7L4Ii7dEzc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*5 Vegan Pantry Essentials Every Cook Should Consider*
They're not just for vegans anymore

With my election anxiety diminishing, thoughts turn toward pandemic life during the upcoming winter. My daughters will continue with online school and it's likely to be a season spent mostly at home. While we remain committed to helping our favorite local restaurants survive by getting take-out about once a week, like many people, I continue to see a whole lot of home cooking on the horizon.

While I appreciate that the pandemic has offered us opportunities to become a better cook, there are no signs it's ending soon. Instead of worrying that the worst is yet to come and there is no way I can stop it, I'm trying to focus on what I can control.
For me, this means the food I buy.

I've given up on many types of shopping this year, meals out, salon visits, and vacations. I've even taken to grooming our terrier-poodle rescue myself, with mixed results. (Sorry, Elvie.) But one thing I have not held back on is preparing our pantry.

Did you know that you could buy Sriracha by the case?

With the possibility of higher food prices and questionable levels of access to ingredients happening again, as it did in the spring, properly stocking our pantry now seems like a reasonable response to this moment. It's also an activity that I am capable of tackling, which feels nice.

Since my husband, two daughters, and I are all vegan, much of our pantry is what you'd expect: dried beans, whole grains, canned items like tomatoes, artichokes, pumpkin, and coconut milk, herb and spices, nuts and seeds, dried fruits and condiments.

Buying some of these items by the case has made it easy to maintain our commitment to donating a box of food each month. Not everyone has the ability to fill their pantry these days, especially. (I'd love to think my motivation for doing so is purely altruistic, but I know better. Meeting up in the church parking lot each month to load the cars to take the donations to local food pantries is an event I look forward to.)

Besides these expected basic ingredients, as I decided what were our essentials for the upcoming winter, I realized that there are five other pantry staples vegan cooks typically stock that omnivores probably don't.
But this is not a typical year. Everyone might appreciate having these on hand in the coming months.

*1. Soy curls*

Though their name is fun, these one-ingredient wonders made from soybeans are not what I would consider truly curly. They look more like shredded chicken.

Unlike other meat analogs, soy curls are not made of textured soy protein or soy isolates, or a dozen ingredients. They are made only from non-GMO soybeans, but they also don't look or taste anything like edamame or tofu.

If you've ever ordered a vegetarian chicken dish at a Chinese restaurant, you might have eaten some without knowing it.
Soy curls come dried in bags that can be stored on the shelf in your pantry for months or frozen for even longer.

Much like tofu, they have a neutral taste right out of the package. This is good news because they can pick up the flavor of a broth or marinade even better than tofu can. And their chewy texture might even suit those who are tofu-averse.

If you buy some, plenty of recipes can be found online for your newly purchased soy curls, but you can also just use them as a substitute in your favorite chicken recipes like chicken noodle soup, chicken fajitas, chicken pot pie, or General Tso's Chicken.
The process of preparing the soy curls to add to your recipe is a simple two-step process.

First, measure out the amount needed and then soak in water or broth (no-chicken broth is great for many recipes) for 10 minutes. This reconstitutes the soy curls, so they will grow in size slightly and in weight as they absorb the liquid.
Second, very importantly, squeeze out the excess liquid so that the soy curls are no longer soaking wet. They will retain their fuller shape, but this step prevents them from being soggy and allows whatever sauce or spices you're using in your recipe to adhere to them better and add more flavor.

At this stage, you can treat the soy curls like you would chicken or other meat that has already been cooked. You can brown the pieces or sauté them if you want, but they do not need to be cooked. They even can be used in place of chicken in cold recipes, like chicken salad. (The Whole Foods near us frequently has vegan chicken salad made this way, which is delicious.)

*2. Egg replacer*

After adopting a vegan or plant-based diet, it doesn't take long to learn that there are myriad ways to substitute for eggs in recipes. But there is also a product called, simply, egg replacer that is sold by several brands.

Before you skip this section, if you like eggs and have no intention of giving them up, please note that does not mean you won't find this product handy. You don't have to give up on all eggs to appreciate having some egg replacer on hand.

Egg replacer is made from potato starch, tapioca flour, and non-dairy leavening agents. Besides being vegan, it is nut-free and soy-free as well.

Egg replacer doesn't replace all uses of eggs that might come to mind. You aren't going to make a scramble or even a quiche with this (tofu would be a better egg-free substitute for these). What it does very well is a substitute for eggs in baked goods.

To substitute for one egg, simply blend 1½ teaspoon of egg replacer powder and 2 tablespoons of warm water.

You can whisk the egg replacer and water together by hand, but since it works best when you can get it nice and thick, I like to blend them with an immersion blender for a minute or two.

After blending, you will have a thick white froth that you can add to your baking recipe when it calls for eggs. If you need more than one egg, just multiply the amounts of both the egg replacer and water and blend. This substitute won't affect the recipe's flavor, but it will supply the rise eggs would.

The best thing about egg replacer is a single box costs only around $8. And it contains the equivalent of 113 eggs.
That's 85 cents for the equivalent of a dozen eggs.

Unlike eggs, egg replacer contains no cholesterol and can be safely stored in your pantry for a year. So just one box will allow you to indulge in comfort baking for a very long time.
*
3. Flax meal*

These days, you can find cereals and granolas that contain flax seeds pretty easily. Curiously, often the flax seeds are added to these products whole.

While they may add a nice texture to recipes, eating them this way isn't going to do much to improve your health. Flax seeds need to be ground for your body to absorb its nutrients.

You can either buy flax seeds whole or already pre-ground. If you buy the whole seeds you can grind them yourself in either a high-speed blender or in a well-cleaned coffee grinder. Whole seeds tend to give you more for your money, so I usually grind my own.

Once the seeds are ground, they should be stored in the refrigerator or freezer. A canning jar on the door of the refrigerator works well.

When it comes to your health, flax is a great source of the antioxidant alpha lipoic acid, which your body converts to omega-3s. One tablespoon of ground flax has the equivalent of 2 grams of omega-3s and early studies suggest many health benefits including lower cholesterol and reduced risk of both breast and prostate cancer.

We aim to enjoy 1 tablespoon a day, most often in bowls of oatmeal with bananas or berry muffins. But it can also be added to pancake or waffle mix or just sprinkled on a fruit salad.

While omega-3s are one of the reasons flax meal is popular with vegans, studies show that even meat-eaters are deficient too. Daily flax meal intake can help close the gap.

Flax meal may also be blended with water as a substitute for eggs in some recipes. (Yes, vegans have more substitutes for eggs than days of the week.)

Try this ratio to substitute for one egg: 1 tablespoon flax meal with 3 tablespoons warm water.

Use the same method to blend as the egg replacer: 1 to 2 minutes with an immersion blender.

While I prefer the egg replacer powder in cakes, the flax meal method adds a nice flavor to muffins and is virtually undetectable in rich brownies.
*
4. Nutritional yeast*

While it may not be completely uncommon for omnivores to have some flax in their kitchens, if no one in your house is 100 percent vegan or strictly plant-based, you probably don't have any nutritional yeast. If so, you're really missing out.

Not to be confused with baker's yeast, nutritional yeast is a deactivated yeast that will not help your bread rise. These yellow flakes can be found in canisters or bags in the natural food aisle of your grocery store or at online retailers. Once opened it can be stored in your pantry for up to two years.

Often fortified with B-12, folic acid, and other B vitamins, nutritional yeast can lend a cheesy flavor to dishes without any dairy.
If you decide to buy some, the first thing you might want to try is putting it on popcorn.

I pop our popcorn with an ancient air popper and then drizzle it with melted (vegan) butter or olive oil and then generously sprinkle it with nutritional yeast and either fine sea salt, Himalayan salt, or kelp flakes.

I've been serving huge bowls of this popcorn to friends and family for over a decade and have been asked for the recipe countless times. It's one of the first snacks my girls learned to make all by themselves. When my husband makes it, he likes to add hot sauce too, which with the right beverage is really delicious.

If you explore vegan recipes, you're likely to find many recipes that call for nutritional yeast. It is key to a good tofu scramble, for instance.

But the other two ways we most frequently enjoy nutritional yeast don't require a recipe. I add it to pasta sauces, where it lends a nice umami flavor to the dish, and use it to make a vegan parmesan cheese sprinkle.



> *Vegan Parmesan Sprinkle*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> ½ cup raw cashews (or Brazil nuts)
> ...


*5. Liquid Smoke*

We vegans are unlikely to possess a smoker, but that doesn't mean we don't appreciate smoked flavors. Which is why I like to keep a bottle of liquid smoke on hand.

Cheaper, lower-calorie, and healthier than bacon, liquid smoke is the secret to making many of the plant-based versions of bacon out of ingredients as diverse as coconut, eggplant, tofu, and mushrooms.

The addition of liquid smoke also adds depth of flavor to barbecue sauces and marinades. And it's the secret ingredient that makes lentil sloppy Joes so irresistible.

A little liquid smoke goes a long way. But that's okay because a bottle will store safely in your pantry for up to two years, so there is no rush to use it up.

In the winter, I always add a few drops to split pea soup. And I love to make trays of smokehouse flavored nuts. Hot out of the oven, these are especially heavenly.



> *Smokehouse Almonds*
> *
> Ingredients*
> 
> ...


https://heated.medium.com/5-vegan-pantry-essentials-every-cook-should-consider-7f7e7cb1c82a


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Soup for a cold day... what the heck, or on a warm day too (I love soup  )

*COCONUT-LENTIL SOUP WITH VEGETABLES
MAKES
4 SERVINGS
TIME
1 ½ HOURS, MOSTLY UNATTENDED*









*INGREDIENTS*
3 tablespoons good-quality olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
Salt and pepper
3 tablespoons curry powder 
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1 cup chopped fresh tomatoes or 1 15-ounce can diced tomatoes
1/4 cup shredded coconut
1/2 pound okra, trimmed and sliced
1 pound zucchini, trimmed and chopped
1/2 cup dried lentils or split pigeon peas (tavoor dal), rinsed and picked over
4 cups vegetable stock or water
2 cups coconut milk or 1 14-ounce can mixed with a little water
12 fresh basil leaves, or fresh curry leaves if they're available, torn

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Put the oil in a large pot over medium heat. When it's hot, add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft and translucent, 3 to 5 minutes. Add the garlic and ginger and cook for another minute. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally and lowering the heat to prevent burning if necessary, until the vegetables are golden and beginning to melt together, 10 to 20 minutes.

2. Turn the heat to medium-high and add the curry powder and turmeric. Cook, stirring frequently, until darkened and fragrant, just a minute or 2. Add the tomatoes, coconut, okra, zucchini, and lentils. Add the stock and coconut milk and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat so that the soup bubbles gently but steadily.

3. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the lentils and vegetables break apart, 30 to 40 minutes; add water as necessary to keep the mixture brothy. Add the basil leaves, stir once or twice, then taste, adjust the seasoning, and serve.

Sauce https://www.markbittman.com/recipes...XMHnMx83906gj54jk5zjephayXcRXK1Lvag9I1P4V3eMc


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Pumpkin Pancakes (Eggless, Vegan, Whole Wheat)*








*
Ingredients*

*Dry Ingredients*
▢1 cup whole wheat flour
▢2 tablespoons raw sugar
▢¼ teaspoon ground allspice
▢¼ teaspoon ground cinnamon
▢⅛ teaspoon grated nutmeg or ground nutmeg
▢2 pinches ground dry ginger
▢1 pinch salt
▢1 teaspoon baking powder

*
Wet Ingredients*
▢½ cup pumpkin purée - homemade or packaged
▢1 to 1.25 cups almond milk
▢½ teaspoon vanilla extract - can add ¼ teaspoon vanilla essence, optional
▢1 tablespoon sunflower oil - can use melted coconut oil or any neutral tasting oil
For Pan Frying
▢4 to 5 tablespoons sunflower oil - as required

*
For Serving*
▢2 to 3 tablespoons maple syrup
▢fruits or berries - seasonal or fresh or frozen, as required

sauce https://www.vegrecipesofindia.com/p...cKz8tO8Hgul-f3Q0#wprm-recipe-container-297783


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

I've never used Buddha's Hand before so I decided to experiment with it last night. I made a butternut soup roughly following this recipe, with about a 1/4 cup finely shredded buddha hand instead of the ginger. It brightened up the flavor but was subtle enough to keep the roasted butternut front and center.

https://www.evolvingtable.com/roasted-butternut-squash-soup-coconut-milk/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Potato Lentil Curry*









*Ingredients:*

1 large potato

1 medium onion

1 cup canned lentils (or cooked if you prefer, i used canned)

1 tbsp oil (for frying onions)

2 tsp garlic powder

1 tbsp ground coriander (i didn't have any but it still turned out delicious)

1 tsp chilli powder

2/5 tsp cumin

2 tsp curry powder

3/4 cup marinara or tomato sauce

1 tsp salt

1 14oz can of coconut milk

1 1/2 cups sliced cherry or grape tomatoes

2 cups baby spinach (I threw in 2 handfuls unmeasured)

*Directions:*

Fry the finely chopped onion in a large pan, then throw in the diced potatoes and coconut milk, tomato sauce, and spices

Let that all cook on medium-high heat for about 15 minutes stirring often

Throw in the lentils (near the end because they were canned so already cooked)

Throw in the cherry tomatoes (make sure to cut them in half first) and when the potatoes are firm but cooked throw the handfuls of spinach. Stir and set it aside with a lid on to to let the spinach soften

Cook the rice noodles or you can use rice instead


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Brussels Sprouts With Garlic*









Serves: 4
Time: 45 minutes

*Ingredients*
1 pint (about a pound) brussels sprouts, trimmed and halved
¼ cup extra virgin olive oil
5 cloves garlic, peeled
Salt and pepper to taste
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar

*Instructions*
For the crispiest sprouts, put the oiled baking sheet in the oven as it heats to 450°F. Add the garlic and Brussels sprouts.
Roast, stirring the pan once or twice, until the sprouts are tender and browned, about 30 minutes.
Drizzle with vinegar.

https://heated.medium.com/the-most-popular-thanksgiving-recipe-on-nyt-cooking-98a12773584f


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Best Vegetable Cooking Tip I've Ever Received Was Also the Simplest*

In Japan, there's a different perspective on vegetables

I watched my friend add an extra three tablespoons of olive oil to her broccoli with a mixture of amazement and skepticism. She then broiled it in the oven until the florets were basically charred through, and the stems soft and wilted. Then she added a dollop of butter and a dash of salt.

The broccoli tasted good, but it didn't quite taste&#8230; like broccoli anymore, I suppose.

*Plain vegetables are not bland vegetables*

Watching my friend cook broccoli, at first, it occurred to me that my friend was simply picky and didn't like the taste of broccoli. But when I realized that she cooked all of her vegetables in the same way, I understood that broccoli wasn't the issue. She assumed she didn't like all vegetables.

*An assumption that creates a problem&#8230;*

I no longer click on articles with titles like, "How to Make Vegetables Actually Taste Good" or "20 Vegetable Dishes That People Will Surprisingly Want to Eat," because vegetables shouldn't be treated like the necessary-evil food.

Such a perspective is the antithesis of healthy cooking because it results in vegetables that are overcooked and covered in some sort of heavy oil or sweet-salty dressing. It becomes normal for broccoli to be cooked with lots of olive oil or salads drowned in a creamy ranch. To prepare them otherwise is unappetizing or bland.

In contrast, I have found Japanese food to rarely use oil or heavy seasonings in vegetable dishes. In fact, it often embraces the natural taste of them: It's why plain, shredded cabbage is often served as a side dish, or why raw grated daikon is used as a condiment to saltier dishes. Popular Japanese movies will include scenes of children biting into raw vegetables and enjoying them, not as a statement to encourage children to eat more vegetables, but simply because vegetables are already seen as something delicious.

*The best healthy cooking advice I've ever received*

I hadn't always paid attention to the flavor of vegetables. If someone told me, "Wow, this broccoli tastes so good!" I would have thought they were referring to its seasoning rather than the vegetable itself. While I never actively disliked vegetables, Somewhere I had learned that the taste of vegetables was something to be masked, not to be enjoyed.
It was only when I had the opportunity to speak with a Japanese kaiseki chef, that I began to pay closer attention. I was eating at the counter, enjoying a beautiful meal when I decided to ask him in a half-serious, half-joke way, "What makes your vegetables taste so good?"
He quite simply responded, "You have to allow the flavor of the vegetable to come out. And to do this, you'll find that the most important ingredient is the one you leave out."

I pondered this response for a bit, as I was expecting him to say something about the freshness of local ingredients or the meticulous detail that went into the cooking process. Was I really enjoying the flavor of vegetables?
I decided to really pay attention, and search for the taste of vegetables in the dishes I ate. Slowly I began to notice how the slight pepperiness of shishito peppers was further enhanced with a light grilling, or how the grassy citrus flavor of asparagus was brought out with a squeeze of lemon. I noticed the sweetness of the carrot was amplified in a slowly-cooked stew, and the umami of the shiitake mushrooms was perfectly balanced when served in a kombu clear soup.
Oh, wow.

*When was the last time you allowed yourself to taste the flavor of a vegetable?*

So if you're thinking you don't like the taste of vegetables, maybe you just haven't given it a fair chance. It doesn't take much to transform a vegetable with a dip of soy sauce, a dash of salt, a bit of wasabi, a dollop of miso paste. A drizzle of sesame oil adds a toasty flavor. A pat of butter enhances a mouth-watering aroma. Sometimes this is all you need.
So simplify your vegetable cookery and reconsider if some elements are too overpowering. Find subtle flavors that can complement the taste of vegetables, rather than overwhelm it, and embrace less-is-more. Vegetables have more to offer than just fiber and nutrients: They're delicious. That's reinforced in the preparation, with the caveat that the most important ingredient is the one you decide to leave out.

sauce https://heated.medium.com/the-best-...r-received-was-also-the-simplest-28234b0011a7


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Omg, thank you for this thread! Everything looks amazing, can't wait to start trying some of these.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

cleared2land said:


> i'm heading over to cyclelicious house for dinner and some craft brews...anyone joining me?


*yes please!
*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

What time is dinner and drinks Judy?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL Come on over! For some *Country Ranch Green Beans and Potatoes*

(I'm going to try this tonight)









*SPICE/HERB INGREDIENTS*

1 ½ tsp garlic powder

1 tsp onion powder

2 Tbsp dried minced onions

½ tsp ground mustard powder

1 tsp dried parsley

¼ tsp dried dill

1 tsp dried chives or 1 Tbsp fresh chopped chives

¼ tsp smoked paprika

*COUNTRY RANCH GREEN BEANS AND POTATOES*

1 cup yellow onions, finely diced

2 Tbsp garlic, minced

1 cup vegetable broth

1 cup water (or more broth)

2 tsp nutritional yeast

¼ tsp baking soda

1 lb baby red-skinned potatoes, halved

1 lb fresh green beans

¾ tsp sea salt or to taste

¼ tsp black pepper or to taste

2 tsp apple cider vinegar

2 to 3 tsp Dijon mustard

1 15.5oz can cannellini beans, drained and rinsed

Freshly chopped parsley (optional)

*How to Make It*
1 Place all the spice/herb ingredients (except sea salt and pepper) into a bowl, mix to combine, and set aside.

2 In a large Dutch oven or stockpot, add the finely diced onions and sauté over medium-high heat for 5 to 7 minutes until the onions are tender. Splash vegetable broth or water as needed to prevent sticking.

3 Add the minced garlic and sauté for one minute.

4 Add the remaining vegetable broth, water, nutritional yeast, and the spice/herb mix. Stir well to incorporate, bring to a boil, and then immediately lower to a simmer. Add the baking soda and stir to combine.

5 Stir in the baby potatoes, then layer the green beans on top of the potatoes. It is important that the baby potatoes are on the bottom, submerged or nearly submerged in the liquids. The green beans should sit on top and will steam/cook while the potatoes cook in the liquid.

6 Cover with a tight-fitting lid and simmer for 15 minutes.

7 Remove the lid and add the sea salt, black pepper, apple cider vinegar, Dijon mustard, and cannellini beans.

8 Stir well to combine, then continue to simmer uncovered for approximately 5 to 10 minutes, or until the baby potatoes are perfectly tender.

9 Remove from the stove and allow to sit for 7 to 10 minutes to allow the flavors to further develop.

10 Serve with freshly chopped parsley.

Sauce https://nutritionstudies.org/recipe...q0Q6ezxFoqDgTEMGOruF4RKFUjCyLksx1cXnzgchA0fuw


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Crossing into Canada seems to be presenting some visitation challenges for tonight's dinner...perhaps you could just email us appropriate portions? Oh, and don't forget to email the adult beverages that you're having tonight.

Cheers!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

CRISP-FRIED BEAN SPROUTS

MAKES
4 TO 6 SERVINGS
TIME
30 MINUTES

Bean sprouts take well to frying. Here they are lightly coated with a batter and gently stirred in hot oil. If some stick together, fine; if not, that's good too. What you get is something akin to shoestring French fries. This is good without the garnishes, terrific with them; you could also serve it as lettuce wraps, rolled in leaves of Bibb or green leaf lettuce.









*INGREDIENTS*

Peanut or good-quality vegetable oil for deep frying
1 pound bean sprouts (about 4 cups), rinsed and drained well 
1/4 cup soy sauce 
2 cups all-purpose flour, rice flour, or cornstarch
Salt and pepper 
1 cup chopped roasted peanuts for garnish (optional) 
1 cup chopped fresh cilantro for garnish (optional) 
Minced fresh chile (like jalapeño or Thai), red chile flakes, or cayenne to taste for garnish (optional)
Lime wedges for garnish (optional)

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Put at least 2 inches oil in a deep, heavy saucepan over medium-high heat; bring to about 350°F on a deep-frying thermometer. Cover a plate with paper towels, a clean kitchen towel, or brown paper.

2. While the oil is heating, put the bean sprouts in a large bowl, drizzle the soy sauce over them, and toss gently to moisten all. Add the flour, a few spoonfuls at a time, and toss until the sprouts are evenly coated.

3. When the oil is hot, add about 1 cup or so of the bean sprouts. Turn and stir them occasionally with a slotted spoon until crisp and golden on all sides, 3 to 5 minutes. Transfer to the plate to drain. Sprinkle with salt and lots of black pepper while hot. Repeat until all the sprouts are done. Serve immediately, garnished with the peanuts, cilantro, chile, and/or lime wedges as you like.

sauce https://www.markbittman.com/recipes-1/crisp-fried-bean-sprouts


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone in here use harissa? I see it's buried somewhere in here but haven't run across it yet. I am looking for something *hot*. I can sometimes find Mina brand at our local co-op, which is tasty, but not very hot.
Thanks!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I have never heard of harissa and had to look it up! You can make your own:

Found this recipe in Kirsten Shockey's book Firey Ferments.










143g dried red poblano 89g dried red bell pepper 168g dried red mad hatter pepper
114g fresh garlic 188g fresh red bell pepper 57g fresh green poblano 100g preserved lemon
15g salt
1.5 tbsp fresh ground coriander 1.5 tbsp fresh ground caraway 0.5 tbsp fresh ground cumin
530g 2% brine

all blended together

Or you can purchase in specialty stores (now I'm intrigued! I love spicy foods)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ (now I'm intrigued! I love spicy foods)


Being from New Mexico, my normal go-to condiment used to be green chile, but after working in north Africa and the MIddle East quite a bit, it is now harissa. I plop it on almost everything. If you like spicy, I think you would like it : )

Thanks for the recipe! I will check for some of those ingredients at our co-op, but it's sometimes hard to find things in a small town. Though we do have a Trader Joe's an hour away, hmm.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For the holidays 
*VEGAN COOKIE DOUGH CHOCOLATE BARS








*
*What you need:*
1¼ cups flour
½ cup room temperature vegan butter
⅓ cup sugar
⅓ cup packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons almond milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
½ cup mini vegan chocolate chips

*For topping:*
2 cups vegan chocolate chips
*What you do:*

Line a 9 x 5-inch baking pan with parchment paper, leaving an inch overhang. Or use two 9 x 5-inch silicone chocolate molds.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees and on a rimmed baking sheet, spread flour. Toast in oven for 5 minutes. 
For the cookie dough, in a large bowl, add butter, sugar, and brown sugar and beat with an electric mixer until smooth, about 1 minute. Add almond milk and vanilla and beat until combined, about 1 minute. Stir in flour and mini chocolate chips. Press cookie dough evenly into bottom of each mold or into bottom of pan. 
For the topping, in a microwave-safe bowl, melt chocolate chips in microwave, stirring occasionally. Pour chocolate over cookie dough and place in freezer for 15 to 20 minutes. Pop bars out of molds or use parchment paper to remove block of bars from pan and cut into 12 pieces. Store bars in refrigerator.

sauce Vegan Cookie Dough Chocolate Bars


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*3 Delicious Vegan Soups

Creamy Tomato Soup*
*Makes: *4 servings
*Time: *45 minutes

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large onion, halved and thinly sliced
1 celery stalk, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons tomato paste
2 fresh thyme sprigs (or 1 teaspoon dried)
2 pounds tomatoes, chopped (or 1 28-ounce can diced tomatoes, including the juice)
2 cups tomato juice or water
12 ounces silken tofu
1 cup chopped fresh basil for garnish
*Instructions*

Put the oil in a large pot over medium heat. When it's hot, add the onion, carrot, celery, and garlic; sprinkle with the salt and pepper, and cook, stirring, until the vegetables soften, 5 to 10 minutes. Add the tomato paste and continue to cook, stirring, until the paste is distributed and begins to darken, 1 to 2 minutes.
Strip the thyme leaves from the stems and add them to the pot along with the tomatoes and tomato juice or water. Bring to a boil then adjust the heat so the mixture bubbles gently but steadily. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomato breaks down, 10 to 15 minutes.
Add the tofu and cook, stirring and breaking it up with the spoon for another minute. If the soup is too thick, add more water, ¼ cup at a time. If it's too thin, continue to cook until it thickens and reduces slightly (this will also intensify the flavors).
Transfer the soup to a blender (working in batches if necessary) or use an immersion blender to carefully puree the soup. Reheat it until just bubbling, adding more water if necessary to thin it. Taste and adjust the seasoning and serve, garnished with the basil.
*Red Soup (or Borscht)*
*Makes: *4 servings
*Time: *45 minutes

*Ingredients*

3 cups kidney beans (cooked or canned)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 large red onion, chopped
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper
1½ pounds beets, chopped
½ head red cabbage, chopped
6 cups vegetable stock
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
¼ cup chopped fresh dill (or 2 teaspoons dried)
*Instructions*

If you're using canned beans, rinse and drain them, reserving the cooking liquid to replace some of the vegetable stock.
Put the oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Add the onion, sprinkle with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft, 2 to 3 minutes. Turn the heat to medium-low and continue cooking, stirring occasionally until very tender, 10 to 15 minutes more.
Add the beets and cabbage, stirring to coat in the oil. Add the stock and beans and bring to a boil, then lower the heat so the soup bubbles gently but steadily. Cover and cook, stirring once or twice, until the vegetables are starting to melt away, 15 to 20 minutes. Stir in the vinegar and dill. Taste and adjust the seasoning and serve.
*Ribollita*
*Makes: *4 servings
*Time: *About 40 minutes

*Ingredients*

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 small onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
1 celery stalk, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper
2 cups cooked or canned cannellini beans
One 15-ounce can whole peeled tomatoes
4 cups vegetable stock or water
1 fresh rosemary sprig
4 slices whole-grain bread, toasted
1 pound kale or escarole, chopped
*Instructions*

Put the oil in a large pot over medium heat. When it's hot, add the onion, carrot, celery, and garlic; sprinkle with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are soft, 5 to 10 minutes.
Drain the beans; if they're canned, rinse them before draining. Add them to the pot along with the tomatoes and their juices and the stock, rosemary, and thyme. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat so the soup bubbles steadily; cover and cook, stirring once or twice to break up the tomatoes, until the flavors meld, 15 to 20 minutes.
Put a slice of toasted bread in the bottom of each bowl. Raise the heat under the soup to medium-high, add the kale, and cook, stirring occasionally, until kale is tender and the soup is hot again, 3 to 5 minutes more. Fish out the herb stems if you like, taste and adjust the seasoning and serve.










sauce 3 Delicious Vegan Soups


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

sorry for the sales pitch, but we just got our copy of Kimchi 360.
backstory: wife and I visited London a few years ago and discovered that _nothing _is open there on Sunday mornings. apparently Sunday brunch is an American thing? we were wandering around late morning getting very hungry and scouring our phones for vegan options open at the time and stumbled into an underground market booth called _Vegan Yes!_ the Italian chef and his Korean wife make their own pasta, cheeses, and kimchi and they make vegan kimchi lasagna. _drool_ they made us sample a bunch of different foods and we came away with several items and stuffed our faces.

fast forward a few years and chef Mauro has written a book with detailed instructions on making his specialties, complete with QR-coded links to videos that illustrates the techniques needed to prepare them. I'm still working my way through our first batch of mozzarella that we made with fresh rosemary from the yard. if that sounds amazing, because it is, pick up a copy of the book from the link above.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Tofu Nuggets with Maple Dijon Dipping Sauce (Vegan, Oil-free, & Gluten free)*
These tofu nuggets are the perfect recipe to try if you're unsure if you like tofu or if you have never cooked it before. It's super simple to make and delicious! Serve the nuggets on their own, with fries or on a salad.









*Nugget Ingredients:*


12-14 oz block of extra firm tofu
2 & 1/2 tbsp nutritional yeast
1 & 1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 & 1/2 tsp onion powder
1 & 1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp salt
1/4-1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (optional)
*Maple Dijon Sauce Ingredients:*


3 tbsp dijon mustard
3 tbsp maple syrup
1 tsp garlic powder
Salt and pepper to taste

*Directions:*


Preheat your oven to 450°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat.
Drain the liquid from the tofu package and cut the tofu into bite size squares. Try to keep them about the same size, so they cook evenly.
Mix the nugget spices together in a bowl and then either dip each pieces of tofu into the mix or add the tofu to a large bowl then sprinkle the spice mix over it. Cover the bowl with a plate or another bowl and carefully shake the tofu until it's evenly coated. You want each side of the tofu to be coated in the spices. Then place the tofu on the lined baking sheet, half an inch apart from each other.
Bake at 450°F for 20 minutes. Flip then bake for an additional 10 minutes. Cooking time may vary slightly, depending on your oven or how big your tofu pieces are.
Mix together the maple dijon sauce ingredients and serve with your tofu nuggets or use your favorite dipping sauce.

See link Tofu Nuggets with Maple Dijon Dipping Sauce (Vegan, Oil-free, & Gluten free)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*GRILLED OR ROASTED EGGPLANT DIP*
*MAKES
6 TO 8 SERVINGS
TIME
ABOUT 1 HOUR, LARGELY UNATTENDED*
*There is nothing like grilled eggplant, and its smoky flavor makes a sensational dip; if you grill or roast a red pepper at the same time, so much the better. Serve with bread or crackers, or use as a sandwich spread.*









*INGREDIENTS*
2 medium or 4 small eggplant (about
1 pound)
1 red bell pepper (optional)
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice, or more as needed
1/4 cup olive oil
1/2 teaspoon chopped garlic, or to taste
Salt and pepper
Chopped fresh parsley for garnish

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Turn on the broiler and position the rack about 4 inches below the heat, prepare a charcoal or gas grill for high direct cooking, or heat the oven to 500°F. Pierce the eggplant in several places with a thin knife or skewer. Grill or roast it, along with the pepper if you're using one, turning occasionally, until the eggplant and pepper collapse and their skins blacken, 15 to 30 minutes depending on size. Remove, wrap with foil, and let cool.

2. When the eggplant is cool enough to handle, unwrap it, make a cut in the skin (if it hasn't split on its own), scoop out the flesh, and chop it as finely as you can manage. Peel and core the pepper if you're using it, then chop it. Mix the eggplant and pepper with the lemon juice, oil, and garlic, and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Taste and adjust the seasonings. Garnish with parsley and serve.

*Baba Ghanoush*
A little more elaborate: Omit the oil and bell pepper. While the eggplant is grilling or roasting, toast 1 ⁄ 2 cup pine nuts in a dry skillet over medium heat, shaking occasionally, just until they begin to brown. When the eggplant is cool, put it in a food processor with the pine nuts, lemon juice, garlic, pepper, and 1 ⁄ 3 cup tahini. Process until very smooth, adding a few teaspoons water or olive oil if necessary. Taste and add salt and/or more lemon juice or garlic to taste. Garnish with chopped fresh parsley and serve.

*Grilled Or Roasted Vegetable Dip*
Works for carrots, parsnips, green beans, asparagus, Brussels sprouts, or winter squash: Trim and if necessary peel 1 1 ⁄ 2 pounds of any vegetable mentioned. If you're roasting or using a grill pan, chop the vegetables; otherwise leave them whole. Toss with olive oil, salt, and pepper. Grill or roast, shaking the pan (or turning whole pieces) to cook them evenly, until they're quite tender. Purée in a food processor or blender with a little water and more olive oil.

sauce Grilled Or Roasted Eggplant Dip - Mark Bittman


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*MEXICAN CHOCOLATE TOFU PUDDING*










*MAKES
4 TO 6 SERVINGS
TIME
10 MINUTES, PLUS TIME FOR CHILLING

INGREDIENTS*
¾ cup sugar
1 pound silken tofu
8 ounces high-quality bittersweet or semisweet chocolate, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 ½ teaspoons ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon chili powder, or more to taste
Chocolate shavings (optional)

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. In a small pot, combine sugar with 3/4 cup water; bring to a boil and cook until sugar is dissolved, stirring occasionally. Cool slightly.

2. Put all ingredients except for chocolate shavings in a blender and purée until completely smooth, stopping machine to scrape down its sides if necessary. Divide among 4 to 6 ramekins and chill for at least 30 minutes. If you like, garnish with chocolate shavings before serving.

sauce Mexican Chocolate Tofu Pudding - Mark Bittman


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*MEXICAN QUINOA BOWL








*
*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup (250 mL) uncooked quinoa
1 cup (250 mL) vegetable broth
1 orange or red bell pepper, stem removed, seeded
1 medium zucchini, ends trimmed and cut into 3" (7.5-cm) pieces
1 cup (250 mL) fresh corn kernels (about 2 ears)
2 garlic cloves
1 can (15 oz/425 g) low-sodium black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can (14.5 oz/411 g) fire-roasted diced tomatoes, undrained
1-2 tbsp (15-30 mL) Tex-Mex Rub
¼ cup (50 mL) fresh cilantro leaves
Diced avocado, sour cream and lime wedges (optional)

*DIRECTIONS*

Combine the quinoa and broth in the casserole dish with lid. Cover and microwave on HIGH for 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, cut the bell pepper into quarters and the zucchini in half lengthwise. Cut the bell pepper (skin-side up) into strips. Slice the zucchini halves crosswise. 
Remove the baker from the microwave. Stir in the vegetables, garlic pressed with a garlic press, beans, tomatoes with juice, and rub.
Microwave, covered, for 8-10 minutes, or until the quinoa has absorbed the liquid.
Remove the baker from the microwave and let it stand, covered, for 5 minutes.
Snip cilantro in a small bowl 
To serve, sprinkle the quinoa with cilantro and top each serving with avocado and sour cream, if desired.
*Yield:*

5 servings of 1 1/2 cups (375 mL)
*Cook's Tips:*

2 tsp (10 mL) chili powder and 1 tsp (5 mL) of ground cumin can be substituted for Tex-Mex Rub.
To make this recipe on the stovetop, increase vegetable broth to 1½ cups (375 mL). Combine the quinoa and broth in a Dutch Oven and cover. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat; reduce the heat to a simmer for 10 minutes. Continue as directed in steps 2 and 3. In step 4, bring to a simmer, covered, for 15 minutes or until quinoa has absorbed the liquid. Let it stand 5 minutes. Continue as directed.









Mexican Quinoa Bowl


This healthy, gluten-free and vegan recipe is a one pot wonder that comes together in a snap!




www.pamperedchef.ca


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*STUCK-POT RICE WITH POTATO CRUST*
*MAKES
4 TO 6 SERVINGS
TIME
1 1/2 HOURS, MOSTLY UNATTENDED*









*INGREDIENTS*
Salt
1 1/2 cups white or brown basmati rice
Pepper
Large pinch saffron threads (optional)
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) butter, melted (vegetarian option) or 1/4 cup olive oil (vegan option)
1 large or 2 small waxy potatoes (Yukon Gold or other thin-skinned variety)
1 fennel bulb, trimmed and thinly sliced

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Bring a pot of water to a boil and salt it. Stir in the rice and return to a boil, then lower the heat so the water bubbles along nicely. Cook undisturbed - white rice for about 5 minutes, brown rice for about 15 minutes. Drain and transfer to a bowl. Taste (the rice will be only partially done), add salt if necessary, and sprinkle with pepper.

2. Stir the saffron if you're using it into 2 tablespoons of the butter. Peel the potatoes and cut them crosswise into thin slices.

3. Put 2 tablespoons plain butter in a large, heavy pot with a tight-fitting lid over medium-high heat. Add the fennel, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft, about 2 minutes. Transfer the fennel to a bowl. Turn off the heat (no need to wipe out the pot).

4. Add 1/4 cup water and the saffron butter (or the remaining plain butter) to the pot. Carefully cover the bottom of the pot with the potato slices. Add half the rice, then the fennel, and finally the other half of the rice. Wrap a clean kitchen towel around the lid so it completely covers the inside and secure the corners on top so they don't fall anywhere near the stove. Carefully cover the pot. Turn the heat to medium-high. When you hear the water spattering, after about 5 minutes, turn the heat down to very low. Cook, completely undisturbed, for about 45 minutes, until the potatoes start to smell toasty (you will know) but not burned. Remove from the heat and let sit for another 5 minutes.

5. Carefully remove the lid and the towel and turn the pot upside down over a large plate. If the potatoes come out in a single crust, terrific. If not, use a spatula to scrape the pieces out of the pan and put them on top of the rice. Serve, sprinkled with a bit of salt and pepper if you like.

*Stuck-Pot Rice with Potato Crust and Lima Beans* Use 2 tablespoons chopped fresh dill or 1 tablespoon dried dill instead of the saffron. Instead of the fennel, use 11/2 cups frozen lima beans (no need to thaw them). Everything else stays the same.

*Stuck-Pot Rice with Potato Crust, Lemon, and Herbs* Brighter in flavor: Use 2 thinly sliced lemons (with peels but no seeds) instead of the fennel. Instead of saffron, use 1/2 cup chopped fresh mild herbs like parsley, mint, or a combination; 1 teaspoon minced strong herb like tarragon, thyme, or rosemary; or a couple of teaspoons oregano or marjoram, sprinkling them over the layers of potato, lemon, and rice.

*Stuck-Pot Rice with Potato Crust, Almonds, and Ginger*
Omit the saffron. Instead of the fennel, use 1/2 cup sliced almonds and 2 tablespoons each sesame seeds and minced fresh ginger. This will take 3 or 4 minutes to soften and get fragrant.









Stuck-Pot Rice with Potato Crust — Mark Bittman


Makes 4 to 6 servings Time 1 1/2 hours, mostly unattended This is the first stuck-pot rice I learned to make (with thanks to the late great food writer Paula Peck). Potatoes make the crust here, complemented by the flavors of fennel and saffron. If fennel isn’t available or isn’t your thing, omit




www.markbittman.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Throwback Thursday January 2, 2019. I sampled an Ikea plant-based hotdog. My review:


> On Sunday I tried the Ikea vegan hotdog. The new plant-based frank costs 75 cents and is served with mustard, red cabbage and fried onions. It was pretty good... almost as good as their chickpea-based version of the iconic Swedish meatball, dubbed veggie balls. I'll give it 🥕🥕🥕


 The take-away I didn't have to assemble it myself, and although I try to avoid processed foods ... it was ok. Meat eater friends have tried it and approve


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

http://imgur.com/p4ojO7z


*VEGAN STEW WITH DUMPLINGS*

*INGREDIENTS*
*Dumplings*

1 cup all purpose flour (see note 1)
1 tsp baking powder (see note 2)
¾ tsp sea salt
2 tbsp coconut milk (or melted vegan butter/neutral oil)
⅓ - ½ cup warm water
*Soup*


1 medium sweet or yellow onion, diced
3 ribs celery, sliced thinly
3 medium carrots, sliced thinly
3-4+ (to taste) cloves garlic, minced
1 cup white or crimini mushrooms, chopped
1 cup baby spinach or other greens
1 15-oz can (or 1 ½ cups) butter beans (or beans of choice)
4 cups vegetable broth (see note 3) + 2 cups water
1 tsp dried Italian herbs blend
½ tsp smoked paprika
¼ - ⅓ cup canned coconut milk (see note 4)
*INSTRUCTIONS*

*Make the dumpling dough:* In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, and salt. Use a spoon or spatula to make a well in the center and pour in the canned coconut milk (or melted vegan butter/oil) and warm water. Mix well until a sticky dough forms. If it won't come together, add a bit more warm water. If it's really sloshy and wet, sprinkle in a bit more flour. This is a pretty forgiving dough. When it's thick and somewhat sticky, cover it with a kitchen towel and set it aside.
*Saute the veggies:* Heat a large, wide pot over medium high heat. If you don't like to cook with oil like me, add your onions, carrots, celery, and a few tablespoons of water to the pot and saute for 3-4 minutes until the onions are translucent (you can of course use oil if you prefer). Add water a splash at a time if the veggies start to stick. Now add the garlic and saute for another minute. Add the spices after that and stir them constantly for just a minute, until fragrant.
*Bring to a boil:* Now add the mushrooms, broth, any extra water, and the beans and bring everything to boil. Unless you're using harder veggies like potatoes that are not very finely sliced (like the carrots and celery), you should be ready for the next step.
*Make and add the dumplings:* Using a spoon (I like to use a smaller spoon), grab a small amount of dumpling dough. Keep in mind they will puff up, so grab less than you think you need. The perfect size for me was about 2 - 2 ½ teaspoons of dough. Push it off your spoon carefully into the broth. It's ok to dip your spoon into the liquid to coax it off. Repeat with the rest of the dough, giving the dumplings a little breathing room in the pot. It's OK if they touch after 30 seconds or so, but in that initial dunk they can stick a little, so just give them a little time.
*Simmer:* Simmer the dumplings on medium high heat for about 10-12 minutes. If your dumplings are bigger, they'll need a little longer to cook. Remove one, cut it in half, and give it a taste. Try not to overcook your dumplings, as they may become hard.
*Add the spinach and coconut milk:* If your dumplings are ready, stir in the baby spinach and then the coconut milk until the spinach has wilted and the soup is nice and creamy. Remove from heat and serve. Enjoy! I like to grind a little black pepper on top and sprinkle on a little fresh parsley.
*Store:* To store the vegan stew and dumplings: I recommend removing the dumplings from the soup and storing them separately. This will keep them from getting as hard. When you reheat, you can combine them in your bowl and microwave them or heat in a small saucepan on the stovetop (on medium low) until desired temperature is reached.
sauce Vegan Stew with Dumplings


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Jambalaya*








*Ingredients You'll Need*

*Soy curls or chunks* - These make a great plant-based alternative to chicken. Many brands are also gluten-free.
*Oil*
*Vegan sausages* - eg Beyond Meat. 
*Onion*
*Celery stalks*
*Garlic*
*Green onions*
*Green Bell peppers*
*Chili pepper* (optional)
*White long-grain rice*
*Cajun seasoning*
*Bay leaf*
*Salt* and *Black pepper*
*Chopped tomatoes* - canned or fresh
*Vegetable stock* 
*How to Make Vegan Jambalaya*
1. Rehydrate soy curls or chunks in some water or broth in a bowl for 10 minutes.

2. Brown the vegan sausages in a large pot with some oil. Remove and set aside.

3. Cook minced onions and celery in the same pot until browned.

4. Add minced garlic, sliced green onions, diced bell pepper, and chopped chili pepper to the pot.

5. Stir in the rice, rehydrated soy curls, sausages, herbs, spices and seasonings.

6. Add the chopped tomatoes and vegetable stock. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat. Simmer for 20 to 25 minutes covered, stirring occasionally to prevent the rice from sticking.

7. When the rice is cooked, serve!

*Storage Suggestions*
This dish may be stored for 3 days in an airtight container in the refrigerator. Freeze for about 1 month in an airtight, heatproof container.

*How to Reheat*
*Microwave:*

If you're reheating from the fridge, scoop out the desired portion and reheat for 1 to 2 minutes, covered.
If frozen, ensure it's is in a heatproof container. Depending on the amount, you'll need to reheat for 5 to 7 minutes.
*Stovetop:*
Scoop out the desired portion size and place it in a pot with a splash of broth or water.
Heat on medium until warmed through. If frozen, this method is not ideal.
*Oven:*
Place the stew in a heatproof dish with a splash of broth or water. Cover with foil.

Heat for 10 minutes in a 350°F oven if reheating from the fridge. If frozen, extend the time by 10 to 15 minutes.
*Serving Ideas*
This an incredible and satisfying one pot dish. To take it to the next level, try serving it with:

A crusty fresh bread of your choice, cornbread, or biscuits to sop up the sauce
Corn on the cob for some crunch and sweetness
Salad for some greens
Saucy swiss chard or collard greens for some brightness

sauce https://www.fromthecomfortofmybowl.com/vegan-jambalaya/


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*CHICKPEA POTATO CURRY (CHANA ALOO)*


1 cup dried chickpeas 2 cups cooked
2 large potatoes cubed
3 tablespoons oil
2 green chilies slit
2 teaspoons ginger garlic paste or freshly minced for better flavor
3/4 cup sliced or diced onions from 2 big onions
1.5 cups finely chopped tomatoes from 3 big tomatoes
2 teaspoons garam masala powder
1 teaspoon red chili powder or cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin bhuna jeera powder
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric turmeric powder
salt to taste
2 tablespoons kasuri methi dried fenugreek or methi leaves
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro leaves
2 teaspoons lemon or lime juice
*INSTRUCTIONS*

*Preparing chickpeas*

Pick, rinse and soak dried chickpeas in plenty of water for 8-12 hours.
Drain, rinse thoroughly to remove the white liquid accumulated on top. Rinse multiple times with clear water.
Add chickpeas and 3 cups water in a pot. Cook until soft using a pressure cooker or instant pot or stove top,
*Making the curry*

Rinse, scrub or peel the potatoes. Dice them into squares.
Par boil potatoes in salted water for 5-6 minutes. Drain and rinse thoroughly under cold water.
Add 2 teaspoons rice flour to hem and toss well.
Heat 3 tablespoons oil in a heavy pan
Add the flour tossed potatoes and fry until golden and crispy in medium high heat. Set aside.
Remove about 1 tablespoon oil from the pan and retain the rest.
Heat the oil again. Add cumin seeds, slit green chilies and minced ginger garlic. Saute in medium high for a minute.
Add diced onions and saute in medium high heat for a minute.
Next add chopped tomatoes and saute for 2 minutes.
Now in goes all the spices powders.
Saute very well in medium heat for 2-3 minutes. This is our base masala for this vegan curry.
Add 2 cups water and bring to a boil. Simmer or 5-6 minutes.
Now add cooked chickpeas and salt to taste.
Mix well and mash the chickpeas here and there. Mashing is optional but it makes the chickpea curry thicker and drier.
Cook in medium flame for 2-3 minutes.
If the consistency of the curry is very thick to your liking, add some water and simmer.
Throw in the fried potatoes. Mix well.
Finally add kasuri methi and chopped cilantro leaves, mix well, remove from flame and squeeze in the lemon juice.
Serve potato chickpea curry warm.
*NOTES*


If using canned chickpeas, drain thoroughly rinse well and add in the curry.
For making a creamy curry you can stir in some coconut milk or cashew paste.
You can double the recipe.
Instead of frying the potatoes, you can boil, steam or even roast in the oven. Sweet potatoes or yam or mushrooms can be added.
Adjust the quantity of spice powders as per liking.





__





Chickpea Potato Curry (Chana Aloo)


Chickpea potato curry- healthy, flavor packed and hearty chickpea curry with potatoes. Ready in 30 mins, vegan & gf!




www.cookclickndevour.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Toronto!

*The eight best cities for vegans*
We're living in a time when vegan food has never been easier to find - with even big brands like McDonald's and KFC are getting in on the trend. But it takes more than a couple of fast-food joints for a city to stand out as a real vegan hotspot.

In Bangkok, Buddhist food is spilling out of temples and into Michelin-starred restaurants, while in Bengaluru, cashew milk is proving perfect for blending into creamy, vegan curries. With plant-based culinary innovation happening all over the world, we look at eight of the most vibrant and creative dining scenes.

*1. Warsaw, Poland*
This multifaceted city is one of the top vegan-friendly cities in Europe, and the district of Śródmieście Południowe (Southern Downtown) has become the epicentre of plant-based dining. What began as a hipster food culture based around meat-free burgers has grown into a nuanced scene, as vegan ramen bars jostle for space with vegan bakeries, sushi restaurants and Polish diners. Veganism here often goes hand in hand with political activism, and Warsaw's wholefood co-ops and cafes are a great way into Poland's counterculture.
*Must-try:* Vegan pierogi at Vege Miasto (23 zlotys/£4.51 for eight)

*2. Bengaluru, India*
India's answer to Silicon Valley is a unique destination for vegans, thanks to a heady blend of Hindu vegetarian culture and a wellness craze drummed up by the city's young crowd of international tech entrepreneurs. Mock meat is out for religious reasons, and dairy-replacement imports are pricey. So, Bengaluru's vegans blend their own milk and cheese from cashews to add creamy textures to dhals, create new curries based on heritage grains like millet, and craft syrupy desserts from dates. Visit V V Puram Food Street, the rambunctious market where monks fill up on snacks such as dosas (remember to ask for no ghee, a ubiquitous cooking ingredient made from clarified butter).
*Must-try:* Palak tofu at Carrots (280 rupees/£2.80)

*3. Bangkok, Thailand*
Like many things in Thailand's frenetic capital, Bangkok's vegan scene is split across two extremes. At one end, fine dining: upmarket restaurants that sit among skyscrapers are putting a Thai spin on plant-based meals, so you can nibble mushroom larb at Michelin-starred 80/20 or tuck into shiso (a herb in the mint family) sorbet at Mia. Alternatively, head to the bustling 'je' (religious vegetarian food) stalls around Buddhist temples to try soy-based 'fishballs' and 'shrimp'. The annual vegetarian festival is another reason to visit.
*Must-try:* Chia seed pad thai at Broccoli Revolution, a vegan cafe that's a local favourite (160 baht/£3.90)

*Read more: Bangkok's best restaurants according to food writer Kay Plunkett-Hogge*

*4. Dublin, Ireland*
The pace at which Ireland's vegan scene has grown over the past few years is extraordinary, and while Cork and Galway are worthy competitors, Dublin steals the show. Ranked among the most vegan-friendly cities in the world, it eschews light, California-style dishes for the kind of food that will warm you on a walk along the River Liffey. Standouts include cauliflower, fennel tofu and wakame pie at Cornucopia and home-grown baked potatoes with battered sausage and curry sauce from takeaway restaurant McGuinness. Vegan bakery Buttercream Dream and Sova Vegan Butcher should also be on your radar.
*Must-try:* The vegan set menu at The Merrion Hotel Dublin, showcasing locally grown fruit and veg (€39/£34.70)

*5. Madrid, Spain*
One of the real pleasures of vegan travel is cracking a city whose food culture seems impossibly meat- or fish-heavy. Forget any preconceptions you have about Spanish cuisine: Madrid's vegan scene is a treasure trove of tapas joints and tortilla restaurants, slow food and street food. B13 Bar is the place to go for plant-based takes on traditional dishes, including potato omelette and patatas bravas with vegan aioli; Crucina for fine dining and a raw food menu; and Mad Mad Vegan for casual nibbles such as vegan calamari. The coffeeshop and bakery scene is also glorious.
*Must-try:* 'Steak tartare' - made using pea protein - at La Tía Carlota (€15.90/£14.90)

*6. Toronto, Canada*
Canada's largest city is a haven for vegans, with a handful of designated vegan districts, of which the most famous is Vegandale: a city block that's home to animal-free restaurants, a vegan brewery and ethical clothes shops. The focus here at is on burgers, pizza and other plant-based fast food; elsewhere, Toronto's vegans are experimenting with world food and fine dining - smart Rosalinda Restaurant, in the heart of the finance district, does great modern Canadian cuisine. The city also plays host to some of North America's biggest vegetarian food festivals, including Veg Food Fest.
*Must-try:* Shrimp po' boy at Bar Vegandale (C$15/£8.60)

*7. Seoul, South Korea*
Temple food is the main focus of South Korea's thriving vegan scene. Sanchon's 16-course menu offers a variety of dishes within this cuisine, while Maji (which, unlike Sanchon, excludes garlic, onion and the other 'pungent vegetables' forbidden to monks) is a diminutive locals' place with lots of character. Most exciting of all, though, are the new plant-based startups, which preserve all the vibrancy and flavour of new Korean cooking without adding shrimp paste to their kimchi. Maru JaYeonSik Kimbap has cornered the vegan street food market.
*Must-try:* Traditional set lunch menu at Maji (10,000 won/£6.61)

*8. Kyoto, Japan*
Traditional Japanese vegan food (shojin ryori, or temple cuisine) is an art form. Flavours and elements are balanced like instruments in a symphony: pickled and sweet, bitter and umami-rich, it's composed to nourish both body and soul. Kyoto, the city of temples, is where it flourishes; it's famous for its delicate tofu and yuba (tofu skin), eaten kaiseki style (across numerous courses). But it's not all temples and tradition: you'll also find chic vegan ramen bar TowZen.
*Must-try:* The shojin ryori banquet at Shigetsu, the restaurant inside Tenryuji Temple Shigetsu (from ¥3,300/£23)

Sauce The eight best cities for vegans


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Aloo paratha or potato stuffed flatbread recipe is a rustic dhaba style recipe to make delicious Punjabi aloo paratha, the most popular of all north Indian parathas. Vegans can just use oil for frying instead of butter that is traditionally used.










*Aloo Paratha*

*For paratha dough:*

2 cups whole wheat flour
1.25 cups water
1 teaspoon oil
Salt
*For aloo stuffing:*

3 Potatoes large
2 green chillies+1/2 inch ginger crushed together
1/2 teaspoon cumin powder
1 teaspoon garam masala powder
1/4 teaspoon chaat masala powder
1/4 teaspoon amchur
1 teaspoon lemon juice
Salt
3 tablespoons butter or oil for frying paratha
*INSTRUCTIONS*

*

Preparation For Aloo Paratha*

Add 2 cups wheat flour, 3/4 teaspoon salt and 1 teaspoon oil in a large bowl. Mix well first with your fingers.








Now make a well in the center and add water slowly. Mix well.








Start kneading the dough. Knead the dough for 5-6 minutes and make it soft. You can sprinkle more water if needed depending on the quality of your flour. The dough should be soft and pliable. One test it to try making a dent in the dough. If you poke the dough, the indentation should remain for sometime. Set aside the dough for 30 minutes.









Boil, steam or pressure cook potatoes until they are just fork tender and not mushy. Please remember we are going to cook the potatoes once again after stuffing. If you are using a pressure cooker cook for 1 whistle in medium flame. In instant pot set the timer for 5 minutes in pressure cooker mode.








Peel the boiled potatoes and place them in on a board. Using a fork or potato masher. If there are big lumps break them with your fingers. It is very important to mash the potatoes really well else they will tear the parathas while rolling.









Place the mashed potatoes in a bowl. Add the red chilli powder, garam masala powder, amchur, cumin powder, coriander powder salt, finely chopped green chillies and coriander leaves to the mashed potatoes.









Mix well and set aside the potato mixture.








Now to make the parathas first of all divide the dough into 9-10 equal sized balls. Also divide the filling into 9-10 equal sized balls. Make sure the dough and potato balls are of equal portions approximately.








Dust a working surface slightly with flout. Place a dough ball and roll it into 4 inch diameter circle. Place a potato stuffing portion in the center.








Bring the edges together and seal in the middle.








Press slightly with palms first. Then dust the rolled dough again and roll into a 6 or 7 inch diameter paratha. Do not make it thinner than it.








*How To Make Aloo Paratha*

Heat a heavy pan preferably cast iron with 1 tablespoon butter or oil or ghee. Spread the ghee very well. While the pan is heating you van make another 2-3 parathas and keep them ready. Gently dust off any remaining flour from a rolled paratha and place it on the pan or griddle. Cook until some bubbles and brown spots appear on top. This will take a minute or two depending upon the heat.








Flip and cook again till both sides are well cooked and golden brown. Make sure to press the edges well with a spatula so that they crisp up and get cooked thoroughly. As you cook the parathas will puff up and turn aromatic. Flip as required and cook the paratha from both sides very well. Add more ghee as required.








Once the edges are crispy and the aloo paratha turns golden brown remove to a plate. Regulate the flame, make sure the pan is hot but not smoking before frying the next paratha. Keep the cooked parathas stacked to retain softness. Serve aloo paratha hot or warm.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never tried making my own samosas... but I sure enjoy eating them! Here's a good recipe for those that want to try their culinary skills 









*For Onion Samosa Patti Sheets*

1/2 cup plain flour maida
1/2 cup wheat flour plus 2 tablespoons
2 teaspoons oil
salt to taste
water as needed
*For Filling*

1.5 cups chopped onions
2 green chilies chopped
2 tablespoons coriander leaves
1/2 teaspoon turmeric powder
1 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 cup poha powder
*Other Ingredients For Irani Samosa*

1/4 cup corn flour
water as needed

oil for deep frying
*INSTRUCTIONS*
*Preparing samosa patti sheets*

Combine wheat flour and plain flour in a bowl.
Add 2 teaspoons oil, salt and mix well.
Add water slowly and knead into a soft yet slightly tight dough. Apply some oil all over the dough.
Let the dough rest for 2 hours. Resting the dough is very important for developing the gluten.
After two hours, knead the dough slowly and divide into 8 small balls.
Roll each ball into a very thin round of 7 inches.
Heat a griddle or cast iron tava over medium heat.
Place each roti and cook for 20 seconds from one side alone.
Let the rotis cool thoroughly.
Stack the rotis and cut into equal sized strips. Now we have 16 samosa patti sheets from 8 rotis.

You can now use these sheets immediately stack between butter sheets and use afterwards.
*Preparing Filling For Onion Samosa*

Combine chopped onions, green chilies, chopped coriander leaves, turmeric powder, chili powder in a bowl.
Add poha powder and required salt. Mix very well. Adding poha helps in absorbing the water from the onion. Add poha powder and required salt. Mix very well. Adding poha helps in absorbing the water from the onion.










*Folding And Frying Irani Samosa.*

Mix 1/4 cup flour with some water and make a smooth paste.
Take a prepared patti sheet and apple some corn flour paste as shown in the picture
Keep folding the edges and form a triangle. Place 2 tablespoons filling and paste the edges.
Here is how a filled samosa patti looks like. Prepare all the sheets like this.
Heat oil for deep frying.
Slide 3-4 folded samosa as per the size of the pan.
Fry until crispy and golden from all the sides.
Drain excess oil.
Serve onion samosa hot with cardamom tea.

*NOTES
*
The dough should rest really well for the gluten to develop.
You have to roll the dough ball really thin for crispy and flaky samosa.
Paste the open edges really well else the filling may come out while frying.
Fry in medium high flame until crispy and golden
You can scale up the recipe proportionally.
*NUTRITION*

Serving: 16samosasCalories: 234kcal








Onion Samosa (Irani Samosa)


Onion samosa- make delicious, crispy & flaky onion samosaor Irani samosa from scratch with this easy recipe. Easy vegan snack for tea time!




www.cookclickndevour.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've tried pierogi's with sauerkraut and mushrooms so I'm curious about this one


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Pho (Vietnamese Noodle Soup)*










*For pho broth*

3 cups vegetable stock or water
1 large onion halved
2 inch ginger piece halved
1 cup cubed carrots
1/4 cup shredded cabbage
5 small cardamom
1 star anise
1 inch cinnamon bark
4 cloves
1 tablespoon coriander seeds
1 tablespoon soy sauce or tamari
1 tablespoon siracha or any hot sauce more for serving
1 tablespoon brown sugar or palm sugar
salt to taste
*Other ingredients for vegan pho*

100 grams flat rice noodles or thai rice sticks
4 baby carrots, peeled, halved and sauteed lightly
100 grams tofu cubed and toasted
1/2 cup shredded cabbage
1/2 cup cubed bell peppers
1/2 cup sprouts
fresh cilantro, basil, mint leaves
lemon wedges to serve
*INSTRUCTIONS

*
*Pho Broth*

Heat 1 teaspoon sesame oil in a pan. Add halved onion and ginger piece. Cook in high heat for 3-4 minutes or until the onion and ginger char well
Now add 3 cups stock, whole spices, shredded or cubed veggies.
Next add tamari, chili paste or any hot sauce like siracha, brown sugar and salt to taste. Bring to a boil.
Cover and simmer for 5-6 minutes.
Strain the veggies and keep aside the broth until use.
*Preparing the veggies & noodles*

Heat 1 teaspoon oil in a skillet. Add shredded cabbage and saute for 2 minutes.
Add tofu cubes to the same oil and toast until crispy.
Cube the peppers, carrots and saute for a minute if preferred.
Prepare noodles as per package instructions. I soaked the rice sticks in hot water for 3-4 minutes.
Drain the softened noodles, add few drops of oil and toss. Keep covered until use.
*Assemble & Serve Vegetarian Pho*

Keep the prepared veggies ready in a plate.
Also keep sprouts ready.
Into a serving bowl place a portion of noodles, prepared veggies, tofu.
Pour hot broth over it.
Add fresh herbs, sprouts, more tofu, lemon wedges and finally a spoon of hot sauce or chili paste.
Serve vegan pho immedietly.










sauce (and more detail) Vegan Pho (Vietnamese Noodle Soup)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Roasted Chickpeas (Roasted Chana)*









*INGREDIENTS*

2 cups dried white chickpeas or canned chickpeas
water for cooking chickpeas
1 teaspoon oil
salt to taste
chili powder to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS
*

Soak dried white chickpeas or kabuli chana in water for 6-8 hours
Drain well and pressure cook until done.
If you are using canned chickpeas, skip the above steps.
Drain and rinse the cooked chickpeas very well.
Spread on a clean cloth and fan dry for 30-40 minutes (important!)
Preheat oven at 180 C / 350 F.
Grease a large baking sheet with oil.
Combine dried chickpeas, salt, chili powder and 2 teaspoons oil in a bowl. Toss well.
Spread as single layer on the greased baking tray.
Bake in the preheated oven for 35-45 minutes.
Once done let cool thoroughly. Store roasted chickpeas in airtight container and serve as required.
*NOTES*

Whether you can using canned chickpeas or dried and cooked ones, make sure to drain the excess thoroughly. If there is moisture in the legume, it will not be roasted well.
You can season as you wish, here I have just added salt and chili powder. Also I like to season the chickpeas before roasting. The flavors get deep inside the legumes rather than tossing the seasoning once roasted.





__





Roasted Chickpeas (Roasted Chana)


roasted chickpeas- make super crispy, addcitve & delicious oven dry roasted chickpeas snack or roasted chana with less oil. vegan & gluten free recipe.




www.cookclickndevour.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Secret to Better Salad Dressing Can Be Found in the Baking Aisle*









Whenever dinner feels a little lackluster, I reach for the salad dressing. Sometimes it's just the thing to take my meal to the next level, flavor-wise: Creamy dressings are my go-to for chicken and grains, while vinaigrettes lend a zip to roasted veggies or a pot of beans. I'm a big fan of some bottled dressings (you have my whole heart, Hidden Valley Ranch), but I also like to make homemade dressing, too. My family can eat through an entire Mason jar's worth of maple mustard vinaigrette in under a week, and I'm regularly trying new dressings to keep my cooking and eating boredom at bay.

I recently came across a tip (from Life Hacker, via Kitchn's Production Editor, Tracey Gertler) that completely changed how I think about DIY dressings, though: adding some vanilla extract. I reach for vanilla often to give cookies and cakes a boost, but I'd never thought about adding it to homemade dressings.
*Vanilla Extract Is the Secret Ingredient for Better Homemade Dressings*
Lovers of poppyseed dressings or raspberry vinaigrettes won't be surprised to learn that even the tiniest splash of vanilla extract can improve their favorite dressings, but vanilla also works wonders in simple vinaigrettes and more savory-leaning dressings.

Here's how it works: Vanilla lessens the bite of bitterness and tempers acidity while making sweet ingredients taste more like themselves. As you know from baking, vanilla is usually more of a background player to other ingredients - something you might not be able to call out, but an ingredient you miss when it isn't there. It does the same thing in a salad dressing. The round, mild sweetness of vanilla enhances the flavor of sweet salad additions, like berries, but it's also great with veggies that lean toward the sweeter side, like roasted beets or sweet potatoes. It also tempers pungent flavors, like strong cheeses, garlic, and raw red onion.

To try it at home, start with 1/4 teaspoon and increase from there to suit your taste. Want to really play into vanilla's indulgent flavor? Build a basic vinaigrette - this recipe is a good guide - but opt for a fruit vinegar like Champagne or raspberry and pair it with fruity olive oil or a robust nut oil. After months of putting this tip into practice, I can tell you that both my house favorite salad dressing and simple tahini, lemon, and honey dressings - and of course every meal they grace - are better for their vanilla addition.









The Secret to Better Salad Dressing Can Be Found in the Baking Aisle


It might seem surprising, but it really makes sense!




www.thekitchn.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Chickpea Chocolate Chip Cookies








*

*Ingredients*

1 15 oz can of chickpeas rinsed and drained
5 pitted dates
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
1/4 cup rolled oats get certified gluten-free oats if you have an allergy
1/4 cup coconut or cane sugar
1/4 maple syrup
1/2 cup vegan chocolate chips plus extra for topping
1 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
sea salt garnish

*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and prep and baking sheet with parchment paper.
Blend all ingredients in a food processor except chocolate chips, baking powder and baking powder. Blend until smooth scraping down the sides as necessary.
Blend in the baking soda and baking powder. Pour in the chocolate chips and stir with a spoon until combined.
Make the cookies about 2 tbsp of cookie dough. Use a spoon because it's sticky to touch. Flatten a bit. Add extra chocolate chips on top. This yields about 14 cookies.
Bake for 13-15 minutes. They will be soft but they'll firm up.
Let them cool for 30 minutes before touching them. Sprinkle with sea salt and enjoy. They will be gooey and soft.
Store in the fridge.









Vegan Chickpea Chocolate Chip Cookies


Soft and gooey, healthy vegan chickpea chocolate chip cookies! 100% plant-based, and gluten-free. Only 15 minutes in the oven!




healthygirlkitchen.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*We Are Rounding the Corner Toward Spring*
*This week's 'Gahhhh! What's for Dinner?' is a winter send-off*

*Winter Squash, Braised and Glazed*








Makes: 4 servings
Time: 45 minutes

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 1/2 pounds of winter squash, any kind, peeled and cut into 1/2- to 1-inch cubes
1/4 cup vegetable stock or water
Salt and pepper
Chopped fresh parsley for garnish
A dash of hot pepper flakes (optional)
A couple sprigs of mint, chopped (optional)
*Instructions*
1. Put the oil and garlic in a large, deep skillet over medium heat. When the garlic begins to color, add the squash and stock and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Bring to a boil, cover, and turn the heat down to low. Cook, stirring once or twice, until the squash is tender, about 15 minutes.

2. Uncover the pan and raise the heat to medium-high. Cook, shaking the pan occasionally and stirring less often until all the liquid is evaporated and the squash has begun to brown, 5 to 10 minutes. Turn the heat back down to low and cook until the squash is as browned and crisp as you like. Taste and adjust the seasoning, garnish with the parsley, and serve.









We Are Rounding the Corner Toward Spring


This week's 'Gahhhh! What's for Dinner?' is a winter send-off




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Chickpea Curry*










*INGREDIENTS*


1 cup dried white chickpeas or 2 cups cooked chickpeas
2 tablespoons oil
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
1 big onion, sliced
2 green chilies
1 teaspoon minced ginger-garlic
3 big tomatoes, chopped
1/2 teaspoon turmeric powder
1 teaspoon` red chili powder
1 teaspoon garam masala powder
15 cashews soaked and made into a fine paste with water
salt to taste
2 tablespoons chopped cilantro leaves
*INSTRUCTIONS*
*Cooking chickpeas*

Follow these steps if you are using dry chickpeas. If you have canned chickpeas just skip thee steps and make the curry.
Rinse and soak chickpeas in plenty of water for 8-12 hours. Drain and cook until soft. If using pressure cooker cook for up to 6-7 whistles or 20 minutes.
Drain excess water and set aside.
*Making vegan chickpea curry*

Soak 15 whole cashews in warm water for 15 minutes. Add little water and grind to a very fine paste.
Heat 2 tablespoons oil in a pan.
Temper with cumin seeds and saute well. Add sliced onions and saute until soft. Next add minced ginger-garlic-chili and saute till raw smell goes off.
Once done, add chopped tomatoes and mix well. Saute for 2-3 minutes.
Add turmeric powder, chili powder and garam masala powder. Mix well and saute till oil leaves the sides of the pan.
Now add the cashew paste and 1/2 cup water to adjust the gravy consistency. Also season with salt to taste.

Cover the pan and simmer for 5-6 minutes.
Open the pan, add cooked chickpeas
and mix well. Simmer for 2 minutes.
Garnish with chopped cilantro leaves and mix well. Serve vegan chickpea curry with rice or flatbread.





__





Easy Chickpea Curry (Vegan)


Make this easy vegan chickpea curry easily in 25 minutes. With very few ingredients, this yummy curry tastes excellent and requires very less ingredients.




www.cookclickndevour.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

I suppose it's worth noting that an average male gorilla eats ~20 kg per day. Sure, they weigh 300 lbs, but scaled down to a 150 lb human that's still 20 lbs of food per day.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*SOBA SALAD








*

*MAKES
4 SERVINGS
TIME
15 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS*
Salt
Freshly ground pepper
3 to 4 ounces soba noodles
1 carrot, peeled and finely chopped
2 cups edamame (frozen are fine)
2 to 3 tablespoons soy sauce
Juice of one lime
2 tablespoons white or light miso
1 tablespoon mirin or 1 teaspoon sugar, or to taste
1 10-ounce package fresh spinach, washed and trimmed
¼ cup chopped scallion
1 tablespoon freshly grated ginger

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil and salt it. Drop in the noodles and carrot and cook until tender, 2 to 4 minutes; add the edamame for about 15 to 30 seconds just to warm, then drain everything in a colander. Set aside.
2. In a large salad bowl, whisk together the soy sauce, lime juice, miso and mirin or sugar. Add spinach, noodles, carrot, edamame, scallion, and toss; then taste and season with salt and pepper as needed. Garnish with grated ginger at the table.









Soba Salad — Mark Bittman


Makes 4 servings Time 15 minutes For most people, even experienced cooks, weeknight dinners are not so much a result of careful planning but of what’s on hand — and what can be accomplished fairly quickly. Noodles of all kinds are easy and beloved. But soba noodles, a Japanese staple, are special:




www.markbittman.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Mini-batch Cheesecake Cups








*

*Equipment*

Muffin pan 
*Ingredients*
*Crust layer*

2 whole graham cracker sheets (or similar cookies) (30 g)
2 tsp or more (nut) milk (10 g)
*Cheesecake layer*

2 tbsp (dairy-free) cream cheese (30 g)
2 tsp maple syrup (14 g)
1 tbsp almond/oat flour (7 g)
1/2 tsp lemon juice
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
1 tbsp berries, warmed in the microwave (eg blueberries)
*Chocolate layer*

2 tbsp chocolate chips/chopped chocolate, melted (30 g)
*Instructions*

Crush the graham crackers into flour (food processor works best) add enough milk 1 tsp at a time to make it stick together. Press into 4 cavities of a mini-muffin pan.
In a small bowl mix together cheese, maple, flour, lemon, vanilla. Stir in warmed berries. I prefer warmed because they release their juices.
Add about 1 tbsp of this on each cavity. Freeze until set, about 1 hour.
Melt chocolate in the microwave in 20 sec increments (don't burn it and add a little dot of coconut oil if your chocolate isn't runny enough) and pour on top of frozen cups.
Freeze a few more minutes to set the chocolate and enjoy!









Mini-batch Raw Cheesecake Cups - Mini Batch Baker


I think you know I’m a cheesecake freak so here’s mini-batch version of one of my fave recipes to date: No-bake Cheesecake Cups. Because one day I wanted to make them again because I missed them but I didn’t want to commit to eating them for a week 🤷‍♀️ and that’s how mini-batch recipes...




www.minibatchbaker.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*You Don't Have To Be a Vegan, but You Should Know How to Think Like One*
*Three flexible recipes for the conscious eater*

Our planet has a lot on its plate. And as we're learning, everything we eat has an impact on our environment. This Earth Day, let's answer, "Gahhhh! What's for dinner?" with a bundle of plant-based recipes that default vegan but are flexible enough to vary with small amounts of animal protein. If you already avoid meat, cool; you're all set. For those of you who want to eat more legumes, whole grains, and vegetables, these dishes demonstrate some strategies.

The first recipe takes Mark's signature more-stuff-less-pasta concept out for a spin with succotash ingredients as the focal point. For a fast weeknight falafel-style dinner, skip the bean-soaking, grinding, and deep-frying, and just grab a skillet for a crisp chickpea hash. Finally, for the fastest broth ever, try brewing weak tea, perfect for simmering earthy buckwheat soba noodles and sprightly seasonal vegetables.

*1) Succotash and Shells*










Makes: 4-6 servings
Time: 30 minutes

*Ingredients*

1/4 cup tablespoons olive oil
1 red onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
Salt and pepper
8 ounces any whole grain or legume-based shells or cut pasta 
2 cups frozen lima beans (about 10 ounces)
1/2 cup roasted peanuts (salted or unsalted)
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
2 cups corn kernels (frozen is fine; 1 10-ounce package) 
1 red bell pepper
Several fresh sage leaves (or 1 teaspoon dried)
*Instructions*
1. Put the oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. When it's hot, add the onion and garlic, sprinkle with salt and pepper, and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft, 3 to 5 minutes.
2. Add the pasta and lima beans and 1 cup water. Stir and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat so the mixture bubbles enthusiastically and cook, stirring frequently and adding more water 1/4 cup at a time so the mixture stays saucy and the pasta just begins to get tender, 5 to 10 minutes. (Figure you'll need another 2 to 3 cups water.) 
3. While you're minding the pasta, chop the peanuts as finely as you can manage and toss them in a small bowl with the nutritional yeast and smoked paprika. Taste and add salt and pepper if you'd like. (Or pulverize the seasonings together in a small food processor or with a mortar and pestle.) Then core and chop the bell pepper and mince the sage leaves.
4. Stir the corn into the pasta along with the bell pepper and sage and cook, stirring occasionally and adding water 1 tablespoon at a time, until the vegetables are hot and the pasta is tender but still has some bite, another 3 to 5 minutes Taste, adjust the seasoning, and serve hot or warm, garnished with the seasoned peanuts.

*2) Falafel Hash With Tahini Sauce*










Makes: 4 servings
Time: 20 minutes
*Ingredients*

1/4 cup olive oil
1 onion, chopped
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon chopped garlic
Salt and pepper
1/2 cup tahini (without much of the oil that floats on top)
Juice of 1 lemon
1/2 cup boiling water
3 cups cooked chickpeas (or two 15-ounce cans), drained
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
Aleppo or cayenne pepper to taste
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
*Instructions*
1. Put the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. When it's hot, add the onion and 1 tablespoon of garlic and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the onion and garlic are soft and turning golden, 5 to 10 minutes. 
2. While the aromatics cook, make the sauce. Put the remaining teaspoon garlic in a small bowl with the tahini, lemon juice, and boiling water; sprinkle with salt and whisk until smooth. Taste, and adjust the seasoning. The mixture will thicken a little as it cools.
3. Transfer the aromatics to a small bowl with a slotted spoon, leaving behind as much oil as possible. Return the skillet to medium heat and add the chickpeas and baking soda. Stir, then crush about half the chickpeas with a fork or potato masher. Cook, stirring occasionally and scraping up any browned bits, until the hash is crisp, 5 to 10 minutes.
4. Return the onion mixture to the skillet. Add the cumin, coriander, and Aleppo pepper and stir until fragrant, less than a minute. Remove from the heat, add the parsley, and toss; taste and adjust the seasoning. Serve hot or at room temperature with a drizzle of the tahini sauce.

*Soba With Green Tea Broth, Tempeh, and Spring Vegetables*









Makes: 4 servings 
Time: 30 minutes

*Ingredients*

One 2-inch knob fresh ginger, peeled and split lengthwise
2 tablespoons good-quality vegetable oil
8 ounces tempeh (or substitute ground pork, beef, chicken, or turkey)
Salt and pepper
4 green tea bags (decaf is fine; or use a tea ball with about 2 tablespoons loose leaves)
1 1/2 teaspoons five-spice powder
1 pound spring vegetables, sliced or chopped as you like (think asparagus, tender greens, snap or snow peas, or baby carrots)
12 ounces buckwheat soba noodles
2 tablespoons mirin or 2 teaspoons sugar (optional)
Optional garnishes for serving: sliced scallions, soy sauce, sesame oil, sesame seeds, crumbled toasted nori, microgreens, ground red or green chiles
*Instructions*
1. Put 8 cups of water in a large pot, add the ginger, and bring to a boil. While you're waiting, put the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. When it's hot, crumble in the tempeh and sprinkle with salt. Cook, breaking apart any big chunks, until the tempeh browns and crisps, 5 to 10 minutes. Sprinkle with the five-spice, stir, then turn off the heat.
2. When the water boils add the tea, cover the pot and remove it from the heat. Let the tea steep until the liquid is lightly tinted, start checking after 3 minutes; you want an identifiable, but mild flavor. Remove the tea and ginger and return the broth to a boil. 
3. Add the noodles to the boiling broth with a big pinch of salt and stir to separate the strands. Give them a minute to soften then add the tempeh and vegetables to the pot and cook, stirring frequently, until the vegetables are brightly colored but still crisp and the noodles are barely tender, 3 to 5 more minutes. 
4. Taste the broth and add salt if necessary along with the mirin or sugar if it tastes a tad bitter. Use tongs to divide the noodles among bowls (or strain the soup, reserving the broth) and ladle the broth, tempeh, and vegetables on top. Serve with whatever garnishes you like from the ingredient list.









You Don't Have To Be a Vegan, but You Should Know How to Think Like One


Three flexible recipes for the conscious eater




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Eggplant Adobo*









Makes 4 servings (with rice); 20 minutes.

*Ingredients*

4 to 6 tablespoons grapeseed or vegetable oil
4 medium Filipino or Chinese eggplant, stems trimmed and cut into 1-inch slices
4 to 5 garlic cloves, chopped
1 bay leaf
1/3 cup sugar cane vinegar (or white distilled vinegar)
1/3 cup soy sauce or tamari
1/3 cup water
2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper, more to taste
Salt
Steamed white rice for serving

*Instructions*
1. In a wide pan over medium-high heat, heat about 2 tablespoons of the oil. Add the eggplant and cook in batches until browned, adding more oil to the pan as needed. Remove from the pan and drain on paper towels.
2. In the same pan over low heat, add 1 tablespoon oil. Add garlic and cook, stirring regularly, until aromatic, about 30 seconds. Add bay leaf, soy sauce, vinegar, water, and pepper; adjust the heat and bring to a simmer. Add eggplant and cook for about 3 to 5 more minutes, or until tender. Season with salt and additional pepper to taste. Serve hot with lots of steamed white rice.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Oil-Free Hummus*










2 cups Chickpeas (cooked)⁠
1 Garlic (clove, minced)⁠
1/4 cup Lemon Juice⁠
1 tsp Sea Salt⁠
1/3 cup Tahini⁠
1/4 cup Water (cold) or use Aquafaba⁠
⁠
You can add whatever spices you want like cumin, paprika, curry powder etc, feel free to mix it up for a different hummus each time.⁠
⁠
What you need to do;⁠
⁠







Add the chickpeas to the bowl of a food processor and blend until pureed.⁠







Add the garlic, lemon juice, salt and tahini. Turn the food processor on high and slowly stream in the cold water. Continue to blend until really smooth and creamy. ⁠







Season with additional salt or lemon juice, if needed. ⁠







Enjoy!⁠
⁠
This makes 6 servings and the macros are⁠
⁠
Amount per serving⁠
Calories 172⁠
Protein 7g⁠
Fiber 5g⁠
Carbs 19g⁠
Fat 9g⁠
⁠


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*We Need Your Help: How Do You Use Nondairy Milk?








*

We've got some terrific alt-milk and cheese recipes - but we know this is an evolving world, so we want to hear from you. How do you make nondairy milk? And what do you do with it? How do you make cashew milk yogurt, coconut milk ice cream, and so on?
In the audio above, learn more of the details as to why Mark has nondairy milk on his mind - and how he makes his own. *The audio in in the link below

*
*Nut or Seed Milk*










Makes: About 2 1/2 cups
Time: 15 to 20 minutes, plus 8 to 12 hours soaking time
With this recipe and its Grain Milk and Soy Milk variations that follow - and of course some coconut milk - you've got your vegan dairy replacement needs covered. You'll need cheesecloth to strain the milk, or use a nut bag, which is made for this purpose. This recipe will work with any kind of nut as well as seeds like hemp and hulled (green) pumpkin. Flax seeds are the one exception, since they need to be ground first, which makes them difficult to strain out. If you like, you can add a touch of sweetness and flavor by including a bit of vanilla extract or agave nectar before puréeing; or dissolve sugar to taste after straining. This recipe can be doubled, tripled, or more.
*Ingredients*

1 cup unsalted raw nuts or seeds
1/4 teaspoon salt
*Instructions*
1. Soak the nuts in generous water to cover for 8 to 12 hours until swollen and soft.
2. Drain and put in a blender with 4 cups fresh water. Process on high until smooth.
3. Line a fine-meshed strainer with 2 layers of dampened cheesecloth so the sides overhang by several inches; set it over a large bowl. Pour in the purée, gather up the ends, and squeeze as much liquid as possible out of the purée. The milk will keep in an airtight container, refrigerated, for 3 to 4 days.
*GRAIN MILK* You can make this with white or brown rice, rolled or steel-cut oats, buckwheat, or millet; white rice and oats produce milks with the mildest flavor: Substitute the nuts with the grain of your choice and decrease the water in Step 2 to 3 cups.
*SOY MILK *The results are thicker and richer than commercially made soy milk - more like half-and-half. I like it but if you want something lighter, thin the finished milk with a little cold water. Substitute dried soybeans for the nuts, rinsing first and picking them over for any debris before soaking them. Drain the beans, put them in a pot with enough water to cover, and bring to a boil. Adjust the heat so the liquid bubbles steadily, cover, and cook, stirring once in a while, until just tender, about 1 hour. Drain and add to a blender with 4 cups water; purée. Let sit for a few minutes to cool, then strain as directed in Step 3.

*Cashew Cream*
Makes: 2 cups
Time: At least 4 hours, mostly unattended
Turn to cashew cream when you want to add smooth richness to a dish but no dairy (and to the variation below for Cashew Cheese) as a savory alternative to fresh cow and goat cheeses and spreads. Cashews are a great alternative to coconuts because of their more neutral flavor. By adjusting the amount of water you add, you can make cashew cream as thin or thick as you prefer. This can be doubled, tripled, or more, and will keep for a few days in the fridge.
*Ingredients*

1 cup unsalted raw cashews
*Instructions*
1. Soak the cashews in 2 cups water for at least 4 hours, until swollen and soft. Drain; reserve the liquid.
2. Put the cashews in a blender and process on high, adding the soaking liquid a few tablespoons at a time until it reaches the desired consistency.
*FAST CASHEW CREAM *Ready in 10 minutes: Boil 2 cups water and put 1/2 cup cashew butter in a small bowl. Turn off the heat, pour 1/4 cup of the boiling water into the bowl, and whisk until smooth; whisk in another 1/4 cup boiling water, then pour the cashew mixture into the pot and whisk to combine. Return the cream to medium heat and adjust as necessary so the mixture bubbles gently but steadily. Cook, whisking, until the mixture thickens and coats the back of a spoon, 1 to 3 minutes.
*CASHEW CHEESE *Same principle, only spreadable like cream cheese. Increase the quantity of cashews to 1 1/2 cups. Increase the water in Step 1 to 3 cups. After draining, put them in the blender with 1 tablespoon each lemon juice and nutritional yeast and a pinch of salt; purée until smooth, adding reserved soaking water 1 tablespoon at a time until you reach the consistency you want. Eat as is, or at this point, you can add flavors from the list below and pulse until incorporated.
*10 Directions to Take Cashew Cheese*
Feel free to adjust any of these amounts up or down to suit your own personal taste. And if you can let the cheese sit for a couple of hours after seasoning, all the better.
1. Herbed Cheese: Add 1/2 cup chopped fresh herbs, like chives, parsley, basil, dill, or mint (alone or in combination).
2. Garlic-Mustard Cheese: Add 4 teaspoons Dijon mustard and 1 teaspoon chopped garlic.
3. Chipotle Cheese: Add 1 or 2 minced canned chipotle chiles, plus some of their adobo.
4. Lime-Cilantro Cheese: Add up to 1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro and 2 tablespoons fresh lime juice.
5. Sesame-Soy Cheese: Add 1 tablespoon each soy sauce and toasted sesame seeds and 1 teaspoon sesame oil.
6. Lemon-Dill Cheese: Add another tablespoon lemon juice and 1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill. (This is even better the next day.)
7. Ginger-Mint Cheese: Add 1 heaping tablespoon minced fresh ginger and 2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint. (This is even better the next day.)
8. Vanilla-Orange Cheese: Use orange juice instead of lemon juice and add 2 tablespoons grated orange zest and 1 teaspoon vanilla extract.
9. Berry Cheese: Skip the nutritional yeast and add 1 cup mashed berries and 2 tablespoons turbinado sugar.
10. Tangy Cheese: Add 4 teaspoons cider vinegar and 1 1/2 teaspoons white or yellow miso.









We Need Your Help: How Do You Use Nondairy Milk?


Listen now | Let's talk about uses beyond 'milk' in your coffee, like yogurt. And baking.




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Curried Carrot-Coconut Soup*










Makes: 4 servings
Time: 40 minutes

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 yellow onion, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons chopped fresh ginger
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
1 or more small fresh hot chiles (like Thai or jalapeño), chopped
1 tablespoon turmeric
1 tablespoon sweet or hot curry powder
About 1 pound carrots, thinly sliced
Salt
4 cups coconut milk, or 2 14-ounce cans plus a little water
2 limes: 1 zested and juiced, 1 quartered for serving
1 teaspoon sugar (optional)
Optional garnishes (see list below)
*Instructions*
1. Put the oil in a large pot over medium heat. When it's hot, add the onion, ginger, garlic, and chiles. Cook, stirring and turning occasionally with a spatula, until the garlic is golden and the onions and chiles begin to soften, 3 to 5 minutes. Add the turmeric and curry powder and cook, stirring, until it darkens and becomes fragrant, no more than a minute.

2. Add the carrots and a large pinch of salt and stir to combine. Add the coconut milk, lime zest and juice, and 2 cups water. Bring the mixture to a boil, then lower the heat so it bubbles gently but steadily. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the carrots are very tender, 10 to 15 minutes.

3. Use an immersion blender to purée the soup in the pot. Or let the soup cool a little, carefully purée it in a blender (working in batches if necessary), and return it to the pot. (You can make the soup in advance up to this point. Cool, cover, and refrigerate for up to 2 days.) Reheat the soup until it's hot without letting it come to a boil. Taste and adjust the seasoning, adding the sugar if you think the tanginess and heat need balancing. Top with any of the garnishes listed below, if you like, and serve with lime wedges.

*Ideas for Topping Your Curry-Carrot-Coconut Soup*
_For Crunch_


Kale chips (Toss kale leaves with olive oil and salt, cook on a baking sheet at 300 degrees until crisp, 12 to 15 minutes.)
Chopped toasted nuts (pistachios, cashews, peanuts)
Toasted coconut flakes
Fried shallots
Crispy shiitakes (Sauté thinly sliced shiitakes in oil over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until crisp, 15 to 20 minutes.)
_For More Body_


Cooked beans or grains
Sautéed crumbled firm tofu
Frozen (thawed) edamame
_For Freshness_


Cilantro, basil, or mint leaves
Thinly sliced radishes
Thinly sliced raw sugar snap peas or snow peas
Bean sprouts









This Foolproof Soup Is Restaurant Quality


Actually, it's better. (Plus, 30-minute Bánh Mì and the case for refried beans.)




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A 25-ft statue of a Hindu God (Ganesha) is hand made out of bananas... now that's bananas!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Five Tricks for Building Better Bowls*

You've climbed lettuce mountains at salad bars, overstuffed soft and crisp tortillas at taco bars, and smothered baked russets at potato bars. Get ready to belly up to the bowl bar. Whether you're eating solo or feeding your family an easy dinner, a handful of simple principles will help you - and everyone else - turn components from the fridge, freezer, and pantry into exactly what they feel like eating.

The "tricks" are to use these five simple organizing principles to gather potential ingredients:


Heft - the foundation of the very best bowls
Oomph - to up the satisfaction factor
Edge - for the sharp, spicy, or briny flavors we crave
Splash - a drizzle or two that brings everything together
Sprinkle - garnishes to add crunch and freshness
To help you get started, here 's a quick video and two recipes for components that feature prominently in the haphazard instructional bowl.






*Miso-Carrot Sauce With Ginger*
Makes: About 1 1/4 cups
Time: 15 minutes

Perhaps one of the most colorful and versatile sauces ever-it works warm on bowls or in stir-fries and cold as salad dressing or a dip. Everything comes together quickly in a food processor or blender and keeps in the fridge for several days.

*Ingredients*

1/4 cup good-quality vegetable oil
1/4 cup rice vinegar
3 tablespoons mild or sweet miso (like yellow or white)
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 carrots, peeled if you like, and cut into chunks
1 1-inch piece peeled fresh ginger (or more to taste), cut into coins
Salt and pepper
*Instructions*
1. Put the oil, vinegar, miso, sesame oil, carrots, and ginger in a food processor or blender and pulse a few times to chop the carrots and ginger. Then let the machine run for a minute or so until the mixture is as chunky or smooth as you like.

2. Taste and adjust the seasoning with salt and pepper. Serve right away or refrigerate in an airtight container for several days.

*Baked Tofu*
Makes: 4 to 8 servings
Time: About 1 hour

Baking tofu gives it a firm, crisp crust, while its interior turns custardy, almost egglike. It's easier, leaner, and less messy than deep frying but with a similar texture. Once sliced or cubed, baked tofu can be used anywhere: sandwiches, salads, stir-fries-and bowls. To vary its flavor, before putting it in the oven, brush it with soy sauce, miso thinned with a few drops liquid of your choice (sake, stock, water, etc.), barbecue or teriyaki sauce, ponzu, or even Dijon mustard.

*Ingredients*

1 or 2 bricks firm tofu (about 1 to 2 pounds)
Salt
*Instructions*
1. Heat the oven to 350°F. Blot the tofu dry with towels and sprinkle it all over with salt. Line a baking sheet or in a large skillet with a sheet of parchment and put the tofu block on top.

2. Bake undisturbed for about 1 hour. The tofu is done when the surface is lightly browned and firm and it releases easily from the pan. Use right away or cool, cover, and refrigerate for up to 3 days.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*POPCORN CHICK'N (or tofu nuggets)










Ingredients for 3 servings:*

_1 block extra firm tofu

1/3 c whole wheat flour

1/4 c nutritional yeast

1 TBSP mustard

1 tsp salt

1/2 tsp pepper

1/2 c water

1 tsp chipotle seasoning

2 TBSP coconut oil_

*Directions:








*


Press tofu block with paper towels to get all the extra water out. You'll want it to be dry so that the coating will stick. Let it sit with the paper towels while you make the batter.
Mix all the above ingredients in a bowl minus the tofu obviously.
Then pick off chunks of tofu and dip them in the batter.
Put pan on medium heat with coconut oil.
Lightly fry the tofu until crispy golden!
*1 serving Popcorn Chick'n* *cal - 229* *fat - 14g* *carbs - 15g* *protein -15 g*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*CHICK'N CLUB SANDWICH*










*Ingredients for 4 servings chickpea salad:*

1 15 oz can garbanzo beans

1 avocado

1/4 c chopped cilantro

2 TBS chopped scallion

1 small lemon

salt & pepper to taste

*Directions:*


Rinse your can of chickpeas so that all the liquid it was sitting in is washed away.
Mash with avocado, cilantro, scallion, lemon, and salt & pepper in a big bowl.
Place on a ezekiel bread (toasted tastes amazing) and top with another piece!
*1 Chick'n Club Sandwich* *cal - 375* *fat - 9g* *carbs - 59g* *protein - 15g*


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*ZUCCHINI FRITTERS








*

*INGREDIENTS

*

2.5 cups grated zucchini from 2 medium sized or 500 grams zucchini
1/2 cup finely chopped onions
2 tablespoons finely chopped cilantro leaves
2 tablespoons finely chopped scallion greens
2 green chilies finely chopped or minced
1/2 inch ginger piece minced
2 garlic cloves minced
1 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup chickpea flour
3 tablespoons semolina or sooji or rava
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric turmeric powder
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon freshly cracked black peppercorns black pepper powder
2 tablespoons oil
salt to taste

Rinse, peel and grate the zucchini using a handheld or box grater or food processor. Use hand held grater for example.







Add few pinches of salt to the zucchini and mix well.







Set aside for 15 minutes.







In the meantime finely chop onions, cilantro leaves, scallion greens, mince ginger and green chilies.
After 15 minutes, squeeze out the excess water. You can also use a tea towel or dish towel to squeeze and wipe off excess water.







In the meantime finely chop onions, cilantro leaves, scallion greens, mince ginger and green chilies.
*Making the batter & frying the fritters.*


Combine all the chopped veggies in a bowl.







​
To that add all purpose flour or plain flour, chickpea flour, semolina or rava, ground turmeric, freshly cracked black peppercorn, two teaspoons oil and salt to taste.







Mix to form a thick batter. The batter should be thick yet you should be able to pour.







Heat 2 tablespoons oil in a seasoned and heavy cast iron skillet or pan over medium heat. I used a 10.5 inches pan here. Pour around 3-4 tablespoons batter into a small fritter and shape like patties using a spoon.







You can also use a cookie scoop to divide the fritter batter into eqaul sized portions.
Depending on the size of the skillet, cook 4-5 fritters at a time. Cook over medium heat for 1-2 minutes for each side.
Add some oil at the edges and cook until the fritters become golden and crispy from both sides.







Remove the cooked fritters and place on a kitchen towel or paper towel to absorb excess oil.
Serve zucchini fritters warm.










Zucchini Fritters (Vegan Recipe)


Crispy & delicious vegan zucchini fritters made without eggs. These fritters are amazing with crispy edges, fluffy texture & do not turn soggy!




www.cookclickndevour.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Roasted Chickpeas (Roasted Chana)*
*INGREDIENTS*


2 cups dried white chickpeas or canned chickpeas
water for cooking chickpeas
1 teaspoon oil
salt to taste
chili powder to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS

*

Soak dried white chickpeas or kabuli chana in water for 6-8 hours
Drain well and pressure cook until done.
If you are using canned chickpeas, skip the above steps.
Drain and rinse the cooked chickpeas very well.
Spread on a clean cloth and fan dry for 30-40 minutes (important!)
Preheat oven at 180 C / 350 F.
Grease a large baking sheet with oil.
Combine dried chickpeas, salt, chili powder and 2 teaspoons oil in a bowl. Toss well.
Spread as single layer on the greased baking tray.
Bake in the preheated oven for 35-45 minutes.
Once done let cool thoroughly. Store roasted chickpeas in airtight container and serve as required.
*NOTES*


Whether you can using canned chickpeas or dried and cooked ones, make sure to drain the excess thoroughly. If there is moisture in the legume, it will not be roasted well.
You can season as you wish, here I have just added salt and chili powder. Also I like to season the chickpeas before roasting. The flavors get deep inside the legumes rather than tossing the seasoning once roasted.






Roasted Chickpeas (Roasted Chana)


roasted chickpeas- make super crispy, addcitve & delicious oven dry roasted chickpeas snack or roasted chana with less oil. vegan & gluten free recipe.




www.cookclickndevour.com


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

^ So easy and tasty, I've done those before.
I don't know why, I've not done those more!

(wasn't originally a poem but almost so I went ahead and tweaked it)


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Pickled Cucumber Salad








*

Serves 4

*Ingredients*

2 large cucumbers, peeled and sliced
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1/4 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon chile flakes
Dill sprigs, for garnish
*Instructions*
1. Arrange the cucumber slices on a large platter in a single layer. Sprinkle with salt and pepper, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate for 1 hour.

2. Whisk the vinegar, sugar, and chile flakes in a large bowl. Discard any accumulated juices on the cucumber platter. Add the cucumbers to the vinegar mixture and toss well. Return to the platter in a single layer. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 3 to 4 hours.

3. Transfer to a serving dish and garnish with dill.









The Soul of Carla Hall


Mark talks with one of the most multitalented people in food




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Tofu Pancakes, 4 Ways*










*Ingredients*

1 ½ pounds firm tofu, patted dry
1/3 cup soy milk or water
3 tablespoons tahini or any nut butter
1/2 cup all-purpose, rice, or whole wheat flour
Salt or soy sauce
1/4 cup chopped fresh herbs (like parsley, basil, cilantro, dill, or chives; optional)
2-3 tablespoons sesame or good-quality vegetable oil
*Instructions*
1. Put the tofu, soy milk, and tahini in a food processor and purée until smooth.

2. Transfer to a large bowl and sprinkle with the flour, some salt or soy sauce, and the herbs if you're using them; stir well to combine. The consistency should be like a thick batter; add more liquid or flour to adjust it if necessary. (You can make the batter in advance up to this point; cover and refrigerate for up to a day. You might have to thin it with a bit of soy milk or water before using.)

3. Heat the oil in a large nonstick or well-seasoned cast-iron skillet over medium heat. When it's hot, spoon the batter into the pan in whatever size cakes you like, but leave enough room to flip them. Cook, undisturbed, until the bottoms turn golden and release easily from the pan, about 4 minutes. Flip carefully and cook until the other side is golden and cooked through, another 3 minutes or so. Serve.

Other options:

Ginger-Scallion Tofu Pancakes: Lovely with Basil Dipping Sauce, or any soy-based sauce. Add 2 tablespoons of chopped scallions and 1 tablespoon each minced garlic and fresh ginger. Use rice flour, season with soy sauce, and cook in sesame oil.

Tofu Pancakes, Thai Style: Best served with peanut sauce: Substitute peanut butter for the tahini. Add 1 tablespoon each minced garlic, fresh ginger, and lemongrass and 1 or 2 Thai chiles, seeded and thinly sliced. Use cilantro for the herb and cook the pancakes in vegetable oil.

Tofu Pancakes with Chutney: Substitute 2 tablespoons chaat masala for the tahini and add 1 tablespoon each minced garlic and fresh ginger. Use cilantro for the herb.









It's Peak Season for Eggs


Plus, variations on tofu pancakes and a quick asparagus pasta




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spring Onions and Turnips with Pasta*










Makes 2 servings
Time: 30 minutes

*Ingredients*

Salt
Olive oil
2 spring onions or 1 yellow onion 
1 bunch white turnips, with greens
½ ounce dried porcini, or about 1 cup chopped fresh mushrooms
½ pound (more or less) large cut pasta, like rigatoni
*Instructions*
1. Set a pot of water to boil and salt it. Put a puddle of olive oil in a 10-inch skillet and turn the heat to medium. Chop the onions(s) and put them in the oil. Chop the turnip greens and add them, along with some salt.

2. Wash the turnips; if they're white spring turnips you need not peel them. Cut them into roughly half-inch cubes and add them to the skillet, along with water to come up about halfway.

3. Soak the dried mushrooms in very hot water (it doesn't have to boil) to cover. When they're tender, add them to the skillet; reserve the soaking liquid.

4. Cook the vegetables at a lively boil until the water evaporates, then brown the turnips just a little; everything should be tender, but if it's not, add a little more water and cook some more.

5. Cook the pasta. Toss it with the vegetables and as much of the mushroom soaking liquid as is needed to make the mixture saucy. Serve.


















Humble Cabbage and Spring Onions Can Make a Dish


'Gaah! What's for Dinner?' includes stir-fried chicken with cabbage and a new pasta from my Lunchtime Pasta Project




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Toasted Edamame with Cherry Tomatoes*









This recipe is totally adaptable. Serve over thick bread slices or rice or toss with pasta or torn salad greens.

*Ingredients*

3 cups frozen edamame (12 ounces)
4 tablespoons olive oil, plus more for drizzling
2 large shallots
Salt
2 pints cherry or grape tomatoes
1/2 cup fruity white wine, or water
1 bunch parsley
Pepper
*Instructions*
1. Turn the oven to 425° F. Put 3 cups frozen edamame beans in a large rimmed baking sheet, drizzle with 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Toss to coat, then spread them into a single layer. Don't wait for the oven to come to temperature; just put the pan in. Roast the beans, turning them with a spatula once or twice, until they're brown and crunchy in places, 15 to 20 minutes.

2. Peel the shallots and slice thinly crosswise; separate the rings best you can. (It's fine if they're not perfect.) Trim any tough stem ends from the tomatoes.

3. Put the remaining 2 tablespoons of oil in a large skillet over medium heat. When it's hot, add the shallots and sprinkle with salt. Cook, stirring frequently until they soften and turn golden, about 10 minutes. Meanwhile, chop 1/2 cup of parsley leaves.

4. Transfer the shallots to a small plate with a slotted spoon and turn the heat to high. When the skillet is smoking hot add the tomatoes and sprinkle with salt. As the tomatoes sputter and start to darken in spots, adjust the heat to medium and shake the pan occasionally for even browning until they split and release some juice, about 5 minutes. Add the wine and stir to scrape up any browned bits from the bottom of the skillet.

5. As soon as edamame are ready, remove them from the oven and sprinkle with just a little salt and pepper. Add the tomatoes to the pan, along with the shallots and parsley, and toss to combine. Taste and adjust the seasoning and serve hot or at room temperature, drizzled with more olive oil.

*Variations

Blistered Whole Fava Beans and Cherry Tomatoes. *It's a kitchen miracle when you discover that the whole fava bean - yes the gnarly pod full of skin-on beans that hit stores and markets in spring and early summer - is edible. Better than that, it's delicious. Figure about 2 pounds whole fava beans. Turn the oven on then trim the beans by cutting almost through the toughest end and pulling the string down the length of the bean. (Same way as stringing snap or snow peas.) Cut off any black bits and scrub well. Toss with the oil and roast as described in Step 1; they'll take about the same amount of time. Continue with the recipe. When the beans are fork-tender and golden in places, chop them crosswise into bite-size pieces and stir them into the tomatoes, substituting fresh mint for the parsley if you like.

*Roasted Mature Fava Beans with Cherry Tomatoes.* These are the large brown fava beans common to the Mediterranean and the Middle East. Both canned and dried are not typical to most supermarkets so when you see 'em, grab some. Follow the main recipe, substituting 3 cups cooked or canned rinsed and drained beans for the green favas. They won't get crunchy but will develop a golden crust. Dill or parsley to finish. Your choice. As is a dollop of yogurt.

*Roasted Cannellini with Cherry Tomatoes. *Substitute 1 cup (at least) whole basil leaves for the parsley. Substitute 3 cups cooked or canned cannellini. Follow the main recipe. They won't get crunchy but will develop a golden crust. Either drizzle with more olive oil or shave some vegan cheese or Grana Padano or Pecorino Romano cheese (vegetarian)on top before serving.









Easy Meals for Long Weekends and Hot Days


3 vegetable-driven recipes for potlucks, grill-outs, and chillin'




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

But if you want to keep your house plants in line...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*KETO CAULIFLOWER WINGS - VEGAN & GF*









*Ingredients*

6 C *Cauliflower Florets*
2 tbsp Olive Oil
1/2 C Almond Flour
3/4 C Almond Milk
1 tbsp Peruvian Spice Blend
1 tsp Sea Salt
1/2 C BBQ Sauce optional for dip

*Instructions*

*Preheat the oven 420 degrees. In a small bowl mix the flour and peruvian spices. Once well combined add the milk and whisk until a batter the consistency of tahini forms. *
*Toss the cauliflower in the batter. Shake excess batter off and place the cauliflower on a lined baking sheet.*

*Step 1: *Slice the Cauliflower: First, preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Or if you want to use an air frier set it to 420&#8230; Now that we've got that covered, cutting a head of cauliflower into florets sounds simple enough, but how do you do it without making a huge mess? Flip it upside down and then slice away the stem and leaves. Using your hands break apart the florets where they naturally fall apart. See the video for visual instructions.










Step 2: *Make the Batter*: In a mixing bowl combine the flour, almond milk, Peruvian spice blend and sea salt with a whisk. The batter should have a pasty consistency and be pink.



































Keto Cauliflower Wings - Vegan & Gluten Free


Baked Keto Cauliflower wings are firey, crispy & vegan. Only 6 ingredients and minimal prep they're perfect for keto, paleo & grain free diets




www.eatingworks.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Roasted Beet Hummus*
*What You'll Need*
3 medium beets
1 15 oz can cannellini beans
2 cloves garlic
¼ cup fresh lemon juice
Zest of one lemon
3 Tbsp tahini
1 tsp salt (optional)
Cayenne pepper (optional)
A few TBSP water as needed

*How to Make It*
1 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
2 Chop off beet greens as they meet the root and keep for future use. (Steamed beet greens are delicious).
3 Wash beets well.
4 Do not remove skins, place all three beets in a sheet of aluminum foil and close tightly.
5 Roast for 1 hour and 15 minutes.
6 Remove beets from oven and cool. Remove skins. They should come off easily after roasting.
7 Place the beets and remaining ingredients in a food processor.
8 Purée on high until creamy, if grainy, add additional water.

sauce Roasted Beet Hummus - Plant-Based Recipe - Nutrition Studies


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*9 SEASONINGS FOR ADDING SAVORY FLAVOR TO VEGAN RECIPES*

I'm not one of those people that had a hard time giving up meat. I was the weird little kid who ate all her vegetables but whined like crazy when it came to the meat-based main course. I was always okay with stuff like chicken, until I started cooking and really got a feel for what meat was all about, if you know what I mean. I went vegetarian at the age of thirteen and never looked back.

So does it make any sense that I'm a huge fan of vegan bacon? Or that the meatiest of vegetables, like portobello mushrooms and cauliflower, are those that appeal the most to me? It sure does. See, what I realized is that while I don't enjoy meat itself, I usually really dig the flavors that are usually added to it during cooking, which are the flavors that most people associate with meat.

If you're looking for a flavorful, satisfying vegan dish to curb you non-vegan cravings, just try seasoning up some cooking with a few of the items below.

I even went and created a little cheat sheet for you!










Full article with savory seasonings descriptions:





__





9 Savory Vegan Seasonings - Connoisseurus Veg


Looking to pin-down that elusive, savory, umami flavor in your vegan cooking? These 9 savory vegan seasonings will do the trick.




www.connoisseurusveg.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Lemon Corn Pound Cake & Glaze*




  






*What You'll Need*
Zest of 1 lemon, divided

*DRY INGREDIENTS*
1 ¼ cup rolled oats
1 cup medium grind cornmeal
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 Tbsp baking soda

*WET INGREDIENTS*
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 large or 2 small ripe bananas
1 cup plant-based milk, unsweetened
½ cup of lemon juice
1 Tbsp apple cider vinegar
12 medjool dates

*LEMON GLAZE*
½ cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
10 medjool dates
1 Tbsp of cornstarch
1 cup water or plant-based milk, unsweetened

*How to Make It*
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2 In a blender, process all the dry ingredients.
3 In a blender, process all the wet ingredients.
4 In a bowl, mix all the wet ingredients with the dry ingredients.
5 Mix thoroughly with a spatula or hand mixer.
6 Add about three-quarters of the lemon zest and incorporate into the mix.
7 Spoon mixture into a 9 × 4" pan or a 8" or 9" round loaf pan and bake for 35 to 40 minutes.
8 Remove from the oven and let it cool for 30 minutes.
*LEMON GLAZE*
1 Mix all the glaze ingredients together in a blender.
2 Place the mixture in a small saucepan and beat with a whisk for 4 to 5 minutes over medium-low heat until thick.
3 Spread the glaze over the pound cake.
4 Sprinkle with remaining lemon zest.









Lemon Corn Pound Cake & Glaze


When you crave a deliciously sweet yet tart dessert, this pound cake with its creamy lemon glaze is sure to fit the bill.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Go Almond In! Thai Buckwheat Noodle Bowl

*Ingredients*

⅓ box organic Soba Buckwheat Noodles, *or zucchini zoodles
3 organic carrots, grated (about 1 cup total)
1 organic zucchini, grated (about 1 cup total)
¼ cup chopped organic toasted almonds
100g pressed tofu, cubed
¼ tsp. red curry paste
1 tsp coconut oil
4 leaves Lacinato kale
1/2 cup minced spinach
¼ tsp. black sesame seeds
For the sauce:
1 tbsp. red curry paste 
1 tsp. toasted sesame oil
1 tbsp Bragg soy sauce
½ lime, juiced
3 clove fresh garlic, grated or pressed
small bunch chopped cilantro
1-inch piece of fresh ginger, grated and squeezed juice-only added
¼ tsp. maple syrup
¼ cup organic crunchy almond butter
*Instructions*
1 
Pre-heat your oven to 400°F.
2 
*Step 1: Bake the Tofu* Drop 1 tsp. coconut oil into cast iron pan or baking sheet. Lightly coat your tofu cubes in ¼ tsp. red curry paste and place on pan. Cook 10-13min until lightly crispy. Set aside.
3 
*Step 2: Prep the Sauce* Combine ingredients for sauce in a small bowl. Set aside.
4 
*Step 3: Boil water for noodles*
5 
*Step 4: Sautée Veggies* In a saucepan, sautée grated carrot, zucchini, spinach.
6 
*Step 5: Toast your Kale* Drop kale leaves into pan and bake 4-8min until crispy. Set aside.
7 
*Step 6: Drop noodles into boiling water and cook 4-8min, depending on brand.*
8 
*To Finish* Add thai sauce to pan with veggies, stir in tofu. Gently fold in your cooked noodles with tongs.
9 
*To Plate* Serve in a bowl top with toasted almonds, toasted kale and sesame seeds.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Oven-Baked Ratatouille*
Makes: 4 to 6 servings
Time: About 1 1/2 hours, largely unattended

*Ingredients*

1 1/2 to 2 pounds eggplant (preferably small), sliced 1/2-inch thick, and salted if time allows
1/2 cup olive oil, plus more for garnish
2 large onions, sliced
1 pound zucchini, trimmed and cut into large chunks
2 red or yellow bell peppers, cored, seeded, and sliced
4 plum tomatoes, cored and chopped, or 2 large tomatoes, (drained canned are fine)
Fresh herbs like thyme, marjoram, rosemary, basil, parsley, and or chervil plus more for garnish
Salt and pepper
5 cloves garlic, halved
*Instructions*
1.Heat the oven to 350 degrees. If you salted the eggplant, squeeze out excess liquid, then rinse and dry.

2. Film a baking dish or large ovenproof skillet with a couple of tablespoons of oil. Make a layer of onion, followed by layers of eggplant, zucchini, peppers, tomatoes, herbs, and a sprinkle of salt and pepper, and the garlic (the order doesn't matter at all). Repeat. Drizzle with remaining olive oil.

3.Bake, pressing down on the vegetables occasionally with a spatula, until they are all completely tender, about 1 hour. Garnish with more herbs, drizzle with a little more oil, and serve hot, at room temperature, or chilled.









Three Dishes To Celebrate Eggplant


A fussy, underrated vegetable delivers big




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

(More eggplant !)










*Eggplant Meatballs*

Makes: 4 servings
Time: About an hour, largely unattended 
*Ingredients*

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound eggplant, unpeeled, cut into cubes no larger than 1 inch
1 teaspoon salt
1 ⁄ 2 teaspoon pepper
1 onion, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 cup cooked or canned white beans
¼ cup chopped fresh parsley
1 cup breadcrumbs
Pinch red chile flakes (optional)
2 cups any tomato sauce (like this one)
*Instructions*
Heat the oven to 375 degrees. Use 1 tablespoon olive oil to grease a large rimmed baking sheet. Put 1 tablespoon oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. When it's hot, add the eggplant and ¼ cup water. Sprinkle with the salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until the pieces shrivel a bit and are tender and beginning to color, 10 to 15 minutes. Transfer the eggplant to the bowl of a food processor.

Add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil to the pan along with the onion and garlic and return to the heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until they're soft and translucent, 3 to 5 minutes. Meanwhile, drain the beans; if using canned, rinse them before draining. Add the beans and parsley to the work bowl with the eggplant and pulse until well combined and chopped, but not pureed.

Toss the eggplant mixture with the onion and garlic, then add the breadcrumbs and red chile flakes if you're using them. taste and adjust the seasoning. Roll the mixture into 12 balls about 2 inches in diameter; transfer them to the prepared pan. Bake, undisturbed, until they're firm and well browned, 25 to 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, warm the tomato sauce. serve the meatballs hot or at room temperature along with the tomato sauce.









Three Dishes To Celebrate Eggplant


A fussy, underrated vegetable delivers big




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lots of good stuff in here, Cyclicious, thank you. Definitely going to try the eggplant meatballs. I make a couple different versions of fried breaded eggplant in marinara and it's always an awesome combo. Definitely going to try that beet hummus too. I've never quite seen anything like that and am looking forward to it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cauliflower Steak with Romesco Sauce

*Ingredients*
*Ingredients for the Cauliflower Steak*

1 cauliflower
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon turmeric
1 teaspoon cumin
Salt and pepper
Fresh coriander
*Ingredients for the Romesco Sauce*

1 plum tomato
1 red pepper
1 garlic clove
4 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
½ tablespoon vinegar
15 g almonds
15 g hazelnuts
½ teaspoon smoked paprika
Salt and pepper
*Instructions*
*Instructions for the Romesco Sauce*

Preheat the oven to 220C. Place the plum tomato, the red pepper and the garlic clove on a baking tray. Bake for around 20 minutes the tomato and garlic or until the skin has partially blackened and leave the red pepper for a bit longer, 30-40 minutes. Take the red pepper out and leave aside to cool.
Turn the heat of the oven down to 180C and on another baking tray, add the hazelnuts and almonds and roast for around 10 minutes.
Take the skin off the red pepper and tomato, remove the extra water and add them to a blender jug. Add the roasted almonds and hazelnuts, the olive oil, vinegar, smoked paprika and salt and pepper to taste. Blend all the ingredients until desired consistency. If the sauce is too liquidy, you can add a little bit of bread.
*Instructions for the Cauliflower Steak*

Remove the outer leave and cut the cauliflower starting from the middle of the head slicing it until the core. You will need around one-inch-thick cauliflower steak.
Place the cauliflower steaks into a baking tray. Drizzle some extra virgin olive oil, season with turmeric, cumin, salt and pepper and bake for around 20 minutes at 200C, flipping them halfway through.
Add the romesco sauce on a plate and place the roasted cauliflower steak on the top. Sprinkle some f









Cauliflower Steak with Romesco Sauce - Six Hungry Feet


Crispy Cauliflower Steak served with our homemade Romesco Sauce. A summer main-dish that the whole family will love. Vegan and gluten-free.




sixhungryfeet.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan oatmeal banana pancakes (super easy)

Ingredients

1 ½ cups Old fashioned rolled oats (Use certified gluten free oats for gluten free version)
¾ cups soy milk
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 ripe bananas
⅛ teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons vanilla
oil (for frying)

Instructions

Heat up a skillet on medium low heat and add oil or vegan butter.
oil

Place oats in a high speed blender and blend until it roughly blends into a flour. Add the rest of the ingredients and blend. Let the batter sit for 1 minute to let it thicken up.
1 ½ cups Old fashioned rolled oats

Pour the batter onto the skillet into the size you prefer. Cook until the bubbles on the top of the pancakes start to pop. About 2 minutes. Flip and cook on the other side for 1-2 minutes or until golden brown.

Serve with your favorite toppings of choice. Some of mine are peanut butter and jam with fresh fruit and dairy free yogurt.









Vegan oatmeal banana pancakes (in the blender) - Damn Tasty Vegan


Healthy vegan oatmeal banana pancakes made right in a blender. Easy vegan breakfast idea that will keep you full and satisfied. Gluten free option




damntastyvegan.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Super Simple Chia Pudding - The Perfect Make Ahead Snack For A Boost of Protein!

*Super Simple Chia Pudding (473ml - 2 cups)*
½ cup chia seeds⁠
1 ½ cup oat milk (or plant milk of choice)⁠
2 tbsp maple syrup (or more to taste)⁠
⁠
*For Individual 4 oz SERVINGS pictured:⁠*
4 tbsp chia pudding⁠
3 tbsp jam of choice⁠
1 fresh strawberry, sliced ⁠
1 tsp toasted coconut flakes⁠
⁠
- Mix chia seeds into your milk of choice until fully incorporated. Try to stir the seeds into the milk as quickly as you can. Otherwise, the seeds can clump together quite easily. *Alternatively, you can even just add everything to a jar with a lid and shake it well!

- Stir in the maple syrup. Use more if desired or keep the pudding unsweetened (if your plant milk is sweetened you may find you don't need extra sweetness). I tend to keep mine mildly sweetened since I will add jam or fresh fruit when I go to enjoy it.

- Allow it to sit and thicken in the fridge for 15 minutes. Give it another stir and enjoy right away or store in the fridge until you are ready to scoop some out for a snack!

- Feel free to add in any other flavourings. Try dissolving 2 - 2 1/2 tsp of cocoa or matcha powder in a couple tablespoons of warm water or milk before you add in the chia seeds (adding the powder directly to cold milk will often make it clump and not dissolve properly). Once your chia seeds are mixed in, feel free to add dried fruit, nuts, other seeds, nut butter, jam, chocolate chips&#8230; go wild and customize it to your liking!









Super Simple Chia Pudding - Make Ahead Snack • Tasty Thrifty Timely


Simple chia pudding recipe for a filling, high protein snack! Mix chia seeds with milk, sweeten as desired, & let thicken for 15 minutes!




tastythriftytimely.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*EASY VEGAN TOFU EGG SALAD SANDWICH*

*What you need:*
⅓ cup vegan mayonnaise
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
½ teaspoon black salt
¼ teaspoon ground turmeric
1½ cups extra-firm tofu, cut into ½-inch cubes
1½ tablespoons freshly chopped chives
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
*What you do:*

In a small mixing bowl, whisk mayonnaise, nutritional yeast, Dijon mustard, black salt, and turmeric.
Add tofu to bowl and mash with a fork to combine until an egg salad consistency is reached. Sprinkle with chopped chives, salt, and pepper and gently fold together. 









Easy Vegan Tofu Egg Salad


This super-simple eggy salad comes together with less than nine ingredients and is primed for layering into deli-style sandwiches, scooping onto leafy green salads, or simply enjoying with crackers.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*WHAT IS TOFU, EXACTLY? PLUS THE 7 BEST WAYS TO USE IT








*

Tofu is technically a processed food. It doesn't come from an animal, it doesn't spring from the sea, and there is no such thing as a tofu tree. However, just because it takes a few steps to get from A to B doesn't mean it's unhealthy. Tofu has been around for hundreds of years thanks to the ingenuity (or accident) of ancient Asian cultures. There are multiple theories as to its invention, and with records dating back to 950 AD, there's good reason for this uncertainty surrounding its origins. However, China is most often given credit for tofu's existence. Formed from the industrious soybean, it's sustained generations of people across the globe. Today, the Western world's understanding and interaction with tofu range from averse and ignorant to tofu lovers. Even if you consider yourself a tofu pro, you may not know what it actually is and how it's made. Here is everything you need to know about tofu-where it comes from, how it affects your body, and how to use it.










*What is tofu?*
Tofu is coagulated and pressed soy milk. It's not too far off from the basic process of cheese making, though most cheeses today include a concoction of ingredients while tofu is plain and simple soy. Tofu makers steam soy milk (pure soy milk, not the kind you'd find with stabilizers or flavorings on the shelf), add a vegan-friendly coagulant to turn it into curds, then press the water out of these curds, forming solid blocks. Coagulants typically used are gypsum (natural calcium sulphate), nigari (seawater extract/magnesium chloride), and lemon juice (more often used in home kitchens). One caveat-silken tofu is not pressed, it's simply formed into blocks and retains much of the water, giving it a more delicate texture. More on that below. Anyone can make tofu at home, though it's more of a "see how it's made" exercise rather than a "better than store-bought" recipe. Sometimes, it's best to leave things to the pros. However, if you can find a local tofu producer rather than rely on a big-box brand from the store, that is always the tastier way to go.










*Kinds of tofu*
We asked the experts. Sarah-one part of the four-member family food blog _The Woks of Life__-_explained, "One of the most fascinating things about tofu is that it's not a monolithic ingredient. There are so many different types, all aimed at a different texture, mouthfeel, or cooking application. It can be crispy, silky, chewy, soft &#8230; it can be prepared raw, stir-fried, braised, fried, and in soups or hot pots. It all depends on the type of tofu you're using. We even freeze firm tofu in order to give it a different texture for hot pots and soups."

When purchasing tofu, it is essential to understand that tofu is found in two sections of the grocery store-the refrigerated section and the shelf-stable section (typically by the dried seaweed and soy sauces). The shelf-stable tofu sold in the aseptic package is of the silken variety. This tofu is very delicate-even the silken firm variety-and will fall apart if pressed, seared, grilled, or generally heated at all. It's meant to be used in dressings, sauces, and creamy desserts. Vegan bakers have also had some success with using it as an egg replacer in baked goods when blended into a recipe. You've been warned: if your grocery delivery accidentally comes with silken tofu and you think you'll "just try it" in your stir-fry, you will be disappointed.

The tofu found in the refrigerated section-sealed in a plastic container and covered with water-is the kind you want if you plan to consume your tofu intact. Soft tofu is still very fragile and is best handled lightly. Don't press it-just gently cube and toss into your miso soup, soondubu jjigae, or mapo tofu dish. Medium and firm tofu are slightly more concentrated, but they still break up easily and can be used in scrambles. Extra firm tofu is the sturdiest of all forms of tofu. You'll want to reach for extra firm if you're grilling, searing, frying, or looking for the "meatiest" texture.










*Tofu nutrition*
Tofu is a nutrient-dense and calorie-poor food. We won't say it's perfect, but it's pretty darn close. Note: the firmer the tofu, the more nutrient- and calorically dense it is. Just think about it-the firmer the tofu, the less water there is, meaning more substance. Extra firm tofu averages around 80 calories for a three-ounce serving (or a quarter of the package). Each serving contains about 4.5 grams of fat (most of it unsaturated), two grams of fiber, eight grams of protein, and about 10 percent of your daily dose of calcium. Tofu-no matter the variety-is also a cholesterol-free food. Some brands also offer fortified options with more protein and calcium.










*Tofu and cancer*
Due to a miscommunication, tofu has been linked to cancer because it is a derivative of soy. Research has since come out to disprove this link. Soy contains phytoestrogens which are plant-based estrogens that act differently than mammalian-based estrogens. Phytoestrogens bind to estrogen receptors and can block animal-based estrogen, thereby regulating the amount of estrogen in one's body. What people need to be more concerned about is dairy milk which contains animal estrogen and can elevate estrogen levels to a concerning degree. In fact, a recent study found that women who consumed just three glasses of cow's milk a day increased their relative risk of breast cancer by up to 80 percent in comparison to soy milk drinkers. Of course, anything in excess can lead to issues, but unless you're consuming a block of tofu for every meal and guzzling soy-based shakes in between, you shouldn't have to worry about any negative health effects in regards to tofu.










*Do you need to press tofu*
Well, here's a rhetorical question: do you want your tofu to taste good? Then yes, it's advised to press your tofu. There are a plethora of ways to get water out of tofu-from the rushed squeeze with a bunch of paper towels to the makeshift Vitamix-balanced-on-a-cutting-board approach to the advanced tofu press. We've tried them all and eventually graduated to the tofu press. At $20-$30, it's a worthy investment if you plan on making tofu even on a monthly basis. While piling heavy things on a cutting board does the trick, the press is just more convenient and less demanding of precious counter space. It's highly recommended to budget 10-30 minutes for your pressing vessel of choice to squeeze the water out of your spongy soy block, but if all you have is paper towels and five minutes, it's far better than nothing.









The Plant-Based Wok

*How to prepare tofu *
*Freeze it*

To impart the maximum amount of flavor in your block of soy, freeze it first. Hannah Che of The Plant-Based Wok educated us on the history and preparation of this centuries-old tradition: "My parents grew up eating frozen tofu in northern China-it was a thing centuries before frozen tofu became popular on the Internet! Back then most families did not have refrigerators or freezers at home, so they bought it in icy slabs from the village's tofu vendor, or they froze it themselves in the frigid winter. Freezing tofu changes its cellular structure-as the water in the tofu freezes into ice crystals, all the moisture is pulled out of the curds, leaving a darker-colored and marvelously porous tofu that absorbs flavors and sauce. If you freeze soft or medium tofu, you'll get a looser sponge with open crevices, which is delicious in soups. Using firm or extra-firm tofu produces a denser sponge that can withstand stir-frying or braising."

*Grill it








*
According to Kenji Lopez-Alt-the science-minded author of _The Food Lab_-the key to a good grilled tofu is its girth. You'll want to use extra firm tofu and cut big, thick slices. He also advises using slow, indirect heat for a crispy, evenly cooked slab of soy, then marinating it after it's grilled. We have to admit, the photo for the recipe below looks pretty appetizing.

*Fry it







*

When battered and fried, a simple block of bland soy can turn into a convincing fried chicken or fish analog. You'll want to press as much water out of your block as possible and make sure it's dry before the dredging process-remember, water and oil do not mix.

*Sear it








*
Not quite deep-frying, a good seared, pan-fried tofu still results in a crispy finish with a soft interior without using inches of oil. This style works well in stir-frys, but the trick is to cook the tofu first, remove it from the pan, heat the other ingredients, then add it back in at the last minute to absorb some of the sauce. The recipe below offers step-by-step instructions to help you achieve the perfect sear.

*Soup it







*

Soup is one of the few applications where you'll want to reach for a softer tofu. The silkiness of soft tofu gives little resistance and allows the tofu to slide down your throat with each comforting spoonful. Try a traditional Korean soup such as soondubu jjigae or _doenjang chigae_ (soybean stew). The Korean Vegan blog is our top resource for these spicy, warming soy-based soups.

*Bake it







*

A solid, baked tofu can add texture, flavor, and nourishment to virtually any dish-stir-frys, salads, grain bowls, pastas &#8230; you name it, baked tofu will make it better. When brushed with a bit of olive oil and tamari and sprinkled with salt and pepper pre-bake, it's even great on its own as a high-protein snack. Try the basic recipe below then get creative with sauces, herbs, and spices.

*Scramble it








*
Before JUST Egg and other vegan egg products, there was scrambled tofu. While these new developments are extremely satisfying, we still crave a quality tofu scramble from time to time. So customizable, budget-friendly, and quick to prepare, scrambled tofu will always have a place alongside our toast, stuffed in breakfast burritos, and underneath dollops of salsa.









What Is Tofu, Exactly? Plus the 7 Best Ways to Use It


The answer: tofu is anything you make of it.




vegnews.com


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

In China, it's pronounced as "dofu".


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Edamame with Fresh Tomatoes and Cilantro*









Makes: 4 servings
Time: 25 minutes

*Ingredients*

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 small onion or 3 scallions, chopped
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon ground cumin
2 cups fresh chopped tomatoes
3 cups shelled edamame (fresh or frozen)
Salt and pepper
1/4 cup fresh cilantro

*Curried Coconut Eggplant with Potatoes







*

Makes: 6 to 8 servings
Time: About 1 hour without salting

*Ingredients*

2 pounds eggplant (2 or 3 large)
Salt and pepper
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
1/2 teaspoon ground turmeric
2 teaspoons coriander
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon chopped fresh ginger
2 tablespoons sliced garlic
2 pounds fresh tomatoes, cored and chopped, or 1 28-ounce can whole or diced tomatoes, including the juices
1 1/2 pounds potatoes (any kind), peeled and cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1 1/2 cups coconut milk, stock, or water, plus more if needed
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
Chopped fresh cilantro for garnish
*Instructions*
1. Peel the eggplant if the skin is thick or the eggplant is less than perfectly firm. Cut into 1/2-inch cubes and salt if you like and time allows. Rinse and pat dry with towels.

2. Put the oil and mustard seeds in a large skillet over medium heat. Cook until the seeds begin to pop, about 2 minutes. Add the cayenne, turmeric, coriander, cumin, ginger, and garlic and cook, stirring occasionally, until the ginger and garlic soften, 3 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant, and coconut milk and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Adjust the heat so the curry bubbles gently. Cover and cook, stirring once or twice, until the potatoes are nearly tender, about 30 minutes.

4. Uncover and turn the heat back up to medium; add more coconut milk or water if the mixture is dry. Cook, stirring occasionally, until both the eggplant and potatoes are very tender, about 15 minutes more. Stir in the lime juice, and taste and adjust the seasoning. Garnish with cilantro and serve.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

It's pumpkin spice season again


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Facts I didn't know about oatmeal*










Humans have been dehusking, steaming, and flatting oats to make oatmeal for millennia. Here are some facts I learned about my favorite breakfast!


In Quaker Instant Oatmeal, the "strawberries" and "peaches" used to be dehydrated apples, and the "blueberries" dehydrated figs. The company now uses the fruits it advertises.
Speaking of Quaker, their 35% Less Sugar Oatmeal contains 35% less oatmeal per packet despite being the same price as the regular version. That's one way to reduce the sugar, I guess.
Quaker Oats Company and MIT took part in a study in the 1940s and 1950s that involved giving radioactive oatmeal to boys with disabilities. They didn't obtain proper consent, and paid a $1.85-million settlement decades later.
This makes cereal box toys look like nothing. In 1902, some Quaker Oatmeal customers won coupons redeemable for a small plot of land in Milford, Conneticut. They became known as "oatmeal plots."
 Nickelodeon's green slime is an edible mixture of vanilla pudding, oatmeal, applesauce, and green food coloring. You can make it at home!









Facts I didn't know about oatmeal | Boing Boing


Humans have been dehusking, steaming, and flatting oats to make oatmeal for millennia. Here are some facts I learned about my favorite breakfast! In Quaker Instant Oatmeal, the “strawberries&…




boingboing.net


----------



## SapphireWalsh (Sep 29, 2021)

Found a recipe for raw corn chips, I want to share it!
1) grind corn and yellow pepper
2) salt, pepper to taste + cashews, also grind
3) spread the mass on a pan and in the oven 180 degrees for 10 minutes
Delicious!

I like to add a few drops of turmeric+ginger . This smell...mmmm. Try it!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*ROASTED CHICKPEA AND ROOT VEGETABLE BOWLS WITH CREAMY PEANUT SAUCE*












*What you need:*
1 large sweet potato, peeled and cut into ½-inch cubes
1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
3 cups broccoli florets
2 tablespoons avocado oil
½ teaspoon salt
4 cups cooked rice
3 spring onions, sliced
⅓ cup fresh cilantro
¼ cup chopped peanuts
*For the peanut sauce:*
2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
⅓ cup peanut butter
1 tablespoon sriracha
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 tablespoons tamari
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
*What you do:*

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Lightly grease two large nonstick baking sheets. Add sweet potato and chickpeas to one large baking sheet and broccoli florets to other. Drizzle both pans with avocado oil, sprinkle salt over top, toss, and spread vegetables and chickpeas out evenly.
Place sheets in oven and bake for 15 minutes. Remove from oven and stir vegetables around, flipping over sweet potatoes. Return pans to oven and roast for 5 to 10 minutes, until sweet potatoes and broccoli are tender. Remove from oven and set aside. 
For the peanut sauce, into a medium bowl, whisk together toasted sesame oil, peanut butter, sriracha, ginger, maple syrup, soy sauce, and vinegar. Pour peanut sauce over top of roasted vegetables and chickpeas and mix everything together. Divide vegetables and chickpeas among four bowls; top with equal parts spring onions, cilantro, and peanuts; and serve over rice.









Root Vegetable Vegan Bowls with Creamy Peanut Sauce


Spicy sweet peanut sauce and tender caramelized vegetables make for wholesome, simple vegan bowls that are perfect for lunch or dinner.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Irish Soda Bread (Farl) with vegan butter and jam 

*Ingredients*

1¾ cups plain white flour1¼ cups wholemeal flour½ cup oats plus extra to scatter on top1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon baking soda1 cup oat milk1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar, or lemon juice, or white wine vinegar

*Instructions*

Preheat your oven to 220C / 200C fan. Dust a baking tray with a little plain flour. Mix all the dry ingredients together thoroughly. Add the oat milk and vinegar, and stir to combine. Keep stirring until the ingredients come together as a dough, then squidgy together to form a ball. Place the ball of dough on your baking tray and cut a deep cross in the centre. This is really important as it helps the centre of the bread to cook properly – so cut nice and deep, almost to the bottom. If you wish, you can dust the loaf with a little flour and a sprinkle of oats, then place the bread in your preheated oven for 30 minutes









No Buttermilk Soda Bread (Vegan & Dairy Free)


Want to make soda bread without buttermilk? No problem! My No Buttermilk Soda Bread takes just 40 minutes to make, involves no kneading or proving, and is suitable for vegans and those following a dairy free diet…and anyone who just doesn’t happen to have any buttermilk handy!




www.easypeasyfoodie.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Pumpkin Pecan Oat Cookies







*


*What You'll Need*
2 medium bananas
½ cup pumpkin purée
1 tsp maple extract
1 ½ cup rolled oats
2 Tbsp oat flour
2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
½ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
½ cup currants
½ cup pecan pieces

*How to Make It*
Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.
For the wet mixture: In a blender or food processor, combine the bananas, pumpkin purée, and maple extract in a blender or food processor. Purée until smooth.
For the dry ingredients: Combine the oats with the oat flour, pumpkin pie spice mix, baking powder, and salt. Add the currants and pecan pieces. Stir to mix.
Add the puréed pumpkin mixture to the dry ingredients. Stir well to combine.
To portion and bake cookies: Line a baking sheet with parchment paper. Portion about 2 Tbsp of cookie batter per cookies. This makes about 20 cookies.
Place cookies in oven on 350 degrees F. Bake 15-20 minutes, turning the pan about halfway through.
Cookies are done when golden brown on the bottom.
Remove from the oven and let sit 10-15 minutes to cool.









Pumpkin Pecan Oat Cookies


This easy recipe avoids refined sugar or syrup with the natural sweetness of bananas. Pumpkin purée keeps them oil-free while maple extract and pumpkin pie spice mix adds a seasonal flavor.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*SAVORY VEGAN KADAI TOFU (TOFU WITH GARLICKY TOMATO GRAVY)*










*What you need:*
*For the Kadai Masala:*
1 teaspoon coriander seeds
1 teaspoon cumin seeds
½ teaspoon fennel seeds
½ teaspoon black peppercorns
4 whole cloves
2 green cardamom pods
2 whole dried red chilies
*For the tofu:*
10 ounces firm tofu, cut into bite sized cubes
1 tablespoon oil
¼ teaspoon salt
*For the vegetables:*
½ tablespoon oil
2 green bell peppers, cut into bite sized chunks
1 large onion, cut into petals
*For the gravy:*
1 tablespoon oil
1 bay leaf
4 garlic cloves, chopped
1 inch ginger, chopped
2 medium onions, chopped
4 medium tomatoes, chopped
*For finishing:*
¼ teaspoon turmeric powder
½ teaspoon Kashmiri red chili powder
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup water
½ teaspoon dried fenugreek leaves
¼ cup freshly chopped cilantro
*What you do:*

For the kadai masala, set a pan over low heat. Add all ingredients. Stir and toast for 3 minutes, or until fragrant. Transfer to a blender and pulse until finely coarse. Set aside.
For the tofu, set a pan over medium heat, and warm oil. Once hot, add tofu and sauté on all sides until golden and crispy. Transfer to a large bowl. Sprinkle 1 tablespoon of kadai masala and salt over tofu. Toss to coat.
For the vegetables, in a pan over medium heat, warm oil. Once hot, add onion and bell pepper, and sauté for 3 minutes, or until soft. Set aside in a bowl.
For the gravy, in a pan over medium heat, warm oil. Once hot, add bay leaf, garlic, ginger, and onion. Sauté for 4 min, or until onion is golden. Add tomatoes and cook for 5 minutes, or until soft.
Turn off heat and let cool for 10 minutes. Once cooled, remove bay leaf, transfer mixture to a blender and blend until smooth.
In a pan over medium heat, add blended gravy, remaining kadai masala, turmeric powder, Kashmiri red chili powder, and salt. Cook for 12 minutes, or until oil separates at edges of pan. Add water and prepared vegetables and tofu. Stir, cover pan, and let simmer for 3 minutes. Uncover pan, sprinkle in dried fenugreek leaves and cilantro, and serve warm. 









Savory Vegan Kadai Tofu (Tofu with Garlicky Tomato Gravy)


A tomato-onion gravy with warming turmeric, ginger, and Kashmiri chili powder pair with crispy tofu for a comforting home cooked meal.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*EASY VEGAN LEBANESE TABBOULEH*










SERVES: 4


*What you need:*
⅓ cup bulgur wheat
2 tomatoes, finely chopped
2 cups boiling water
1 bunch flat leaf parsley, finely chopped
1 bunch fresh mint, finely chopped
1 small red onion, peeled and finely chopped
3 tablespoons lemon juice
3 tablespoons olive oil
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
*What you do:*
*1.* Cook the bulgur according to the package instructions.
*2.* Make a small cross at the base of each tomato, place them into a separate bowl and cover with boiling water. Set aside for 30 seconds, then drain away the water.
*3. *When the tomatoes are cool enough to handle, peel and discard the skins. Cut the tomatoes into quarters, discard the seeds, and dice the flesh. Transfer the diced tomatoes to a serving bowl.
*4.* Add the parsley, mint, and onion to the tomatoes, and mix until combined.
*5.* Fluff the cooked bulgur with a fork until the grains are separated. Add it to the tomato mixture.
*6.* Drizzle lemon juice and olive oil, and season with salt and pepper. Mix well to coat the ingredients with the liquid.










Easy Vegan Lebanese Tabbouleh


This classic vegan dish is quick, easy to make, and absolutely delicious!




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Buffalo Roasted Chickpea Kale Salad*
*What you need:*
1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon turmeric powder
½ teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon garlic powder
1½ teaspoons salt, divided
1¼ teaspoons black pepper, divided
2 cups Buffalo sauce
1 bunch kale
Creamy vegan salad dressing of choice, for topping
*What you do:*

Preheat oven to 425 degrees and line a sheet pan with parchment paper.
In a medium-sized bowl, place chickpeas and 1 tablespoon of olive oil and toss until fully coated. In a separate bowl, toss halved tomatoes with remaining tablespoon of olive oil until fully coated. On prepared sheet pan, place coated chickpeas and tomatoes in an even layer, and sprinkle chickpeas with parsley, red pepper flakes, turmeric, cumin, garlic powder, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoon black pepper. Sprinkle tomatoes with remaining salt and pepper.
Bake chickpeas and tomatoes for 10 minutes. Give pan a shake, then spoon Buffalo sauce over chickpeas and tomatoes until fully coated. Continue to bake until chickpeas are crisp, and tomatoes are slightly blistered around edges and wilted, another 10 to 15 minutes. Remove from oven and set aside.
Remove kale leaves from stems, then rinse leaves and chop into bite-sized pieces. Dress kale with creamy dressing and toss until evenly coated.
On a platter, spread kale and top with chickpeas and tomatoes. Serve immediately.









Vegan Buffalo Roasted Chickpea Kale Salad


The blistered tomatoes and golden chickpeas in this recipe truly elevate a standard kale salad.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Roasted Pumpkin and Parsnip Soup*










*What You'll Need*
1 baking pumpkin (2.5 – 3 lbs)
2 medium parsnips
½ tsp nutmeg
4 cups water
½ tsp salt (optional)

*How to Make It*
1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.
2.To roast the vegetables: Peel the parsnip and cut into ½-inch thick pieces. Cut the pumpkin in half along the equator. Use a big spoon to scoop out the seeds. You can roast the seeds and use as garnish on the soup.
3. Sprinkle the nutmeg inside the pumpkin halves.
4. Place the parsnip in a baking dish. Place the pumpkin, cut-side-down, over the parsnips. Add 2 cups of water to the baking dish. Roast at 425 degrees F for about 60 minutes.
5. The pumpkin is ready when it collapses and is soft enough to scoop out the flesh. Remove from the oven and let cool slightly.
6. When the pumpkin is cool enough to handle, use a large spoon to scoop out the flesh.
7. Place the pumpkin, parsnips, and any liquid from the pan into a blender. Add 1 ½ cups of water and the salt. Purée until smooth.
8. You might need to add another ½ cup or so of water to reach a smooth, pourable consistency. Make sure it is hot water, to keep your soup hot.
9. Garnish with parsley, pumpkin seeds, or chives and serve.









Roasted Pumpkin and Parsnip Soup


Nothing says fall quite like fresh pumpkin. Sweet parsnips and a touch of nutmeg round out the seasonal flavors, all roasted together for richness in this gluten-free and vegan soup.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Actually, Cooking with Pumpkins Is Horrible*











One ambitious Halloween a few years back, I decided that the time had come to bake a pumpkin pie. The darkness was setting in; every part of my body felt perpetually cold and/or depressed; and the idea of staying in and making a seasonal, wholesome dessert seemed Cosy™. Pumpkins were everywhere in the supermarket. How hard could it be?
What ensued in my kitchen that Wednesday evening was hours of sweaty, messy labour. I became engaged in a battle of wits with a fruit that was determined (I was sure) to end me, my loved ones, and any future cooking ambitions I ever held. In the end, I had to admit defeat. The pumpkin had bettered me, as I stood, shaken and tired at the end of a long, long night, covered in orange entrails.


"It's often assumed that cooking pumpkin will keep you in the kitchen for quite a while,” the intro to a recipe on BBC food reads. “This isn't always the case as our speedy squash favourites prove.”


Much like the argument that porridge is “a tasty breakfast” and batch-cooking soup every week is a “thing,” this statement is a lie. When it comes to cooking, pumpkins are a high-tier effort fruit. Not fun. Not easy. Not quick. Despite this, we just can’t seem to shake the subordinate gourd. Last year, the UK spent £10 million on pumpkins during Halloween. Every year, we cart one home for a Halloween party, despite jack-o-lanterns clearly being for kids, and promise ourselves we’ll make something delicious. A spicy, winter soup, perhaps? Or a delicious pie?

Turning a raw pumpkin into something vaguely edible is only the beginning of your problems. Firstly, you have to get the bloody thing home, which is Extremely Annoying. Once you’ve eschewed all your actual, useful shopping for pumpkin space and lugged it into your kitchen, you’ve got to cut into its heavy-duty skin to access the innards. A saw might suffice. Then, for hours, you will scoop at the orange mulch, desperately trying to detach it from the hard outer flesh. _Please_, you will cry, to the pumpkin Gods, who will not listen. _I just wanted to make a soup._ Half way through removing the seeds, you realise you actually want to keep them because—to quote my sister in an actual text I received, unprompted, while writing this—“keep the insides, seeds are super tasty if you roast them!” Thirty minutes on, arm aching from the awkward scooping, you have only completed stage one.

And then, there’s more! Many pumpkin recipes will have the audacity to ask you to peel the thing. This is physically impossible, due to the curve of the pumpkin, thus requiring you to cut the fruit up into slices, before holding each one individually and peeling it. During this step, you must sacrifice a finger to the God of Halloween (the devil).
Finally, after slicing and peeling the pumpkin, you can cut it up. You’re done.
JK, no you’re not, it’s raw, you IDIOT! You can’t even eat it like that! In tiny raw cubes! I suppose if you’re a huge fan of burns or waiting around for things to cool, you could also roast the pumpkin with the skin on, and then try to remove it. Either way, now you must do all the other stuff that needs doing when you are dumb enough to try and cook a pumpkin—like roasting and flavouring and blending and putting in a pie crust and weeping.

Even when this ordeal is over, there’s the moral obligation to do something useful with those seeds. Look at them, staring up at you, sad and uprooted. Every foodie Instagrammer and mum with a cooking blog called “BetsyCooks.com” is baiting you to cover them in paprika, roast them, and eat them as a light, healthy snack. To that I say: **** off.


Look, the popularity of carving pumpkins dates back to the 19th century Irish Halloween tradition of hollowing out root vegetables (usually a turnip), and turning them into lanterns. When Irish immigrants brought the tradition to the US, the pumpkin just so happened to be the most widely available vegetable. No one said anything about bloody eating them. Americans only cook with them because their form of hypercapitalism has given them pumpkin puree in cans: a spiced and sweetened mush that most autumnal dessert recipes call for.




What's more, there are countless squash varieties—all far superior to pumpkin—and almost every pumpkin dish I research quietly suggests butternut squash as a better alternative. That’s because the butternut squash is cheaper, easier to peel, and it actually tastes half decent (yes, you heard me).
Plus, no one gives a **** about what you do with the seeds.
 










Actually, Cooking with Pumpkins Is Horrible


I will not wrestle with orange mulch for your dumb autumnal recipes.




www.vice.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Snickerdoodles - Soft, Chewy, Oil-Free Cookies*

*Ingredients*
*Flax "Egg"*

▢1 tablespoon ground flax seeds
▢2 tablespoon water
*Cinnamon Sugar*

▢2 tablespoons sugar
▢1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
*Cookies*

▢1 1/4 cup unbleached white flour (See note)
▢1/3 cup sugar
▢1/4 cup brown sugar
▢3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
▢1/2 teaspoon baking soda
▢1/2 teaspoon baking powder
▢1/4 teaspoon salt
▢1/4 - 1/3 cup non-dairy milk
▢2 tablespoon maple syrup
▢1 teaspoon lemon juice
▢1 teaspoon vanilla extract
*Suggested Tools*

▢
Cookie Scoop
▢
Parchment paper
▢
silicone baking mat











*Instructions*

Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat.
Make the Flax Egg: In a small dish, mix flax seeds with water and set to the side for 5 minutes to make the flax "egg."
Make the Cinnamon Sugar: Mix the cinnamon sugar ingredients in a wide bowl or plate. Set aside.
In a mixing bowl, combine the flour, sugars, baking soda, baking powder, salt, and cinnamon.
Slowly stir in 1/4 cup of the milk, maple syrup, flax "egg,” vanilla, and lemon juice until combined. Try not to over-stir. If it seems too dry, add a little more milk.
Roll dough into balls about 1 1/2 tablespoons each (using a cookie scoop helps.) Roll each ball in the cinnamon sugar and place on on parchment or silicone baking sheet about 2 inches apart. Sprinkle the tops with remaining cinnamon sugar, and flatten them a little with your palm.
Bake for 8-11 minutes. They’re done when the edges just begin to brown.
Remove from the oven and allow to cool on the cookie sheet for 10 minutes. Remove with a spatula and serve.









Vegan Snickerdoodles - Soft, Chewy, and Oil-free Cookies


No one will believe that these soft, chewy, vegan snickerdoodles have absolutely no added oil or butter. Plant-based cookies full of sweetness and cinnamon!




blog.fatfreevegan.com


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My, my, so many recipes and so little time 😆


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*VEGAN CREAMY PUMPKIN RISOTTO WITH SWEET & SPICY ROASTED PEPITAS*










*What you need:*
*For the risotto:*
1 large onion, minced
3 tablespoons coconut oil
1 cup arborio rice
½ cup dry white wine
4 cups vegetable stock
3 cloves garlic, minced
¼ teaspoon salt
1 cup puréed pumpkin
1 tablespoon thyme, chopped
*For the roasted pepitas:*
½ cup raw pepitas
1 teaspoon olive choice
¼ teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon maple syrup
½ teaspoon salt
*What you do:*

For the risotto, in a medium-sized pot, bring stock to a boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer, covered.
In a large pot over medium heat, warm coconut oil. Add onions and cook until translucent, then add rice and salt, stirring until well-coated. Add wine and stir, simmering until wine is absorbed. Add stock from first pot one spoonful at a time, waiting until it’s absorbed before adding more, stirring continuously, and returning stock to simmer between. Add minced garlic. 
When all stock has absorbed, add pumpkin and thyme, and stir while cooking for five minutes more. 
Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Toss pepitas to coat evenly with oil, chili, maple syrup, and salt, and spread in a single layer on a baking sheet and bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until golden brown, stirring halfway through.
Divide risotto into serving bowls and sprinkle with toasted pepitas.









Vegan Creamy Pumpkin Risotto With Sweet & Spicy Roasted Pepitas


Ditch the meaty main with this show-stopping entrée.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Lentil Burger*









*Ingredients*

1 cup brown lentil (whole masoor dal)
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 cups water
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
3 cloves garlic (chopped)
1 onion (chopped)
1 tablespoon mixed herbs
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 teaspoons smoked paprika
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1/4 cup breadcrumbs
Vegan mayonnaise
Lettuce
Tomatoes
Baby pickles (gerkins)
Fried onions
*Instructions*
*Step A : Prepare burger patties*

Set a cooking pot over high heat. Add rinsed brown lentils + salt + water.
Cover and bring it to a boil. Once it starts boiling, turn down the heat to medium and let it simmer for 18-20 minutes, or until the lentils become tender.
Strain and set aside.
Set a sauté pan over medium heat. Add olive oil + cumin seeds + garlic + onion and stir-sauté for 4-5 minutes, or until golden brown.
Transfer this sautéed mixture + the cooked lentils to a food processor. Add mixed herbs + pepper + smoked paprika + soy sauce + tomato paste.
Gently pulse until everything is well combined (do not over blend - see video for reference).
Transfer to a large mixing bowl and add breadcrumbs.
Using a spatula, gently fold and mix.
Time to shape the patties. Scoop a handful of this mixture and give them the shape of a burger patty (see video for reference). Repeat the same until you've used up all the mixture. You should be able to make 4-7 of these patties depending on the amount used.
Time to fry. Set a non-stick pan over medium heat and coat with a bit of olive oil. Place the patties and gently fry for 1-2 minutes on each side, or until brown.
*Step B : Layer the burger*

Layer and assemble the burger. I used vegan mayo + lettuce + patty + tomatoes + baby pickles + fried onions.









Vegan Lentil Burger | CRAZY DELICIOUS 40 Min. Burger Recipe


Presenting, easiest vegan lentil burger on the interweb. This recipe calls for simple ingredients and can be put together in under 40 minutes.




www.veganbell.com


----------



## streem26 (Apr 14, 2016)

I really like Ani's Raw Food Asia. It has minimal dehydrated recipes and lots of noodle and salad recipes.

I like doing more raw dishes in the summer because it gets hot.

One of my favorite is
Noodles:
Julienned zucchini, carrot
Handful of baby spinach
Sliced shiitakes marinated in sesame oil, soy sauce, pinch of sugar
Sliced and peeld cucumber, a little salt to drain and flavor
Cilantro
Mix everything in a bowl to your liking. Rub sauce into the veggies until thick and sticky.

Sauce:
2T almond butter
1t thai red curry paste
Pinch of sugar
Minced ginger
1t vinegar
Sesame oil
Water, to thin to desired consistency
Mix sauce ingredients together.

Also I often make this Vanilla cheesecake with chocolate crust recipe


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Secret to a Better Green Salad*










When I was 16, at a pizzeria at the end of a strip mall in Norcross, Ga., I worked as a _garde manger_. I had just been promoted from dishwasher and was newly in charge of assembling salads to order from an array of decrepit vegetables that were stored in a walk-in fridge, which was kept a few degrees too cold: iceberg lettuce that was frozen in spots, pale tomatoes with powdery edges, canned black olives and raw red onions, thinly sliced with a very blunt knife. The oil-and-vinegar dressing came in a little container on the side, as did a couple of pepperoncini. This salad was not the star menu item at the restaurant, as evidenced by the many plates that came back with dirty napkins and used silverware stacked atop the clunky iceberg swimming in vinegar.
I think of that salad every time I eat a bad one, and every time I eat a good one too. Green salads are a lot like broccoli or brussels sprouts: A mediocre experience can turn you off the stuff. But a great version of anything can be mind-altering. I’ll always remember the Little Gem Caesar I ate at Mustards Grill in Napa, Calif. Here were some of the freshest leaves I’d ever eaten, their vegetal beauty staying with me for miles along the St. Helena Highway after I left the restaurant. I didn’t know lettuce could taste like that, so crisp, juicy and full of natural sweetness. That was the day I learned that a green salad’s power can come from its simplicity.
Keep in mind that simple does not mean effortless. When it comes to making a great salad, knowing which levers to suppress is as important as knowing which ones to pull. Though a restaurant green salad can often be a throwaway dish, it can also be a crunchy, nuanced dream — a paradigm of balanced flavor.
Sohui Kim, a chef and partner at the steakhouse Gage & Tollner in Brooklyn, views the green salad not as a compulsory menu item but as an opportunity to perfect a classic, something she learned how to do on the job at Blue Hill restaurant and later at Annisa (now closed), both in Manhattan’s Greenwich Village. It’s also a barometer for how good a restaurant is. “If you can make the simplest things shine, then that bodes well for everything else you’re about to have at that place,” she says.

The salad leaves used at Gage & Tollner come from local farms and change every week. Sometimes it’s beautiful radicchio, other times it’s frisée; mustard greens are often featured. “Each leaf has its own integrity and flavor and composition,” Kim says, which is why when you’re making a salad, you should taste the leaves as you go. Such careful consideration is essential to finding the right dressing; at Gage & Tollner, that’s an aged sherry vinegar with a smattering of shallots that gives the mixed greens, in Kim’s words, “that _je ne sais quoi_.”
At Wm. Mulherin’s Sons in Philadelphia, the culinary director Jim Burke leans into a kaleidoscopic mix of lettuces. “There are so many different varieties, and they have such different characteristics, each one of them,” he says. “So by mixing and matching, you can really curate the kind of flavor and texture profiles you’re looking for.” And to dress? Lemon, roasted garlic, olive oil and salt. No pepper. “Pepper I don’t use freely,” he says. “I think a lot of restaurants do that, where you have salt and previously ground pepper right next to each other all the time. But pepper is an extraordinarily assertive flavor. It doesn’t have a place in everything, especially with delicate leaves.”
The variety of textures and flavors in Burke’s green salad is a delight, but even more delicious is how cold the vegetables are when they land on your plate. That’s because after washing the greens, he chills them in wide containers in the refrigerator, so they’re not piled on top of one another and can dry effectively. This may be the best trick in Burke’s green-salad playbook, a quiet but powerful extra step to elevate your salads at home: After washing and drying your greens, pop them in the refrigerator, covered with a tea towel, and keep them chilled until right before you’re ready to dress them. While the washed lettuce hangs out in the fridge, you can continue preparing the rest of dinner. By the time everything has cooked, your salad leaves will be crisper than crisp and cooler than cool, a pleasurable cacophony of textures, shyly slicked with a film of salt, acid and oil.

The keyword here is slicked, not drowned. One of the most common errors home cooks make with salad is overdressing it, says Andrew Taylor, a chef and owner of Eventide Oyster Co. in Portland, Maine. Spicy greens, in particular, can be delicate. “If you overdo it, you’ll just find yourself with a sodden mass of greens,” he says. He has also noticed that a lot of home cooks are afraid of oil and don’t use enough of it — and worse, use too much vinegar, which causes the flavor to be overly harsh, plus the acid quickly deteriorates the greens. He recommends a classic ratio for vinaigrettes: one part vinegar (or citrus juice) to three parts oil. At Eventide, the green salad is dressed in a light nori vinaigrette, echoing the sea with each saline bite. The salad is bejeweled with pickled vegetables, which are reminiscent of the sweet radishes that come with Korean fried chicken. I’d never had a green salad that tasted so much like home.

Taylor used to think of the green salad as a dull, obligatory dish. But years ago, after cooking at the now-closed Boston restaurant Clio, he saw how the garde-manger chef laboriously processed the many vegetables required for the green salad — “17 or so,” he guessed. “You had to really layer the salad very carefully and build it beautifully,” he says. This approach, giving a humble green salad the care and attention that any dish on the menu should have, resonated with him. The salad he serves now at Eventide is in many ways a homage to the one from Clio, which had a soy vinaigrette and let the vegetables speak for themselves.

Unless you know your salad chef directly, or make salads yourself — a skill worth mastering — it can be hard to know what you’re going to get. Green salad is the Russian roulette of restaurant orders, a game I play often. I especially love ordering it when the menu says just “green salad” and nothing else. More often than not, I’m rewarded for my blind faith: lush lettuce, delicate dressing, transformational in every way.









The Secret to a Better Green Salad


A chef’s tricks can make even the simplest salads shine.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*EASY VEGAN PUMPKIN PIE*









*What you need:*
1 (16-ounce) can of pureed pumpkin
¾ cup silken tofu
⅔ cup natural granulated sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
½ teaspoon pumpkin pie spice mix
1 9-inch natural pie crust
*What you do:*
*1.* Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Combine the pumpkin or squash pulp in a food processor with the remaining ingredients, except crust. Process until velvety smooth.
*2.* Pour mixture into crust. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes, or until the mixture is set and the crust is golden. Let the pie cool to room temperature. Cut into 6 or 8 wedges to serve.









Easy Vegan Pumpkin Pie


No holiday is complete without pumpkin pie. Embrace the feeling of fall, the oncoming of winter, and the all-around festive nature of this pie!




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Super Simple Pumpkin Pie Bites








*


*What You'll Need*
¾ cup cooked pumpkin
2 ripe bananas, mashed
½ cup unsweetened applesauce
⅔ cup Medjool dates, pitted
¼ cup water
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp rolled oats
1 tsp cinnamon
¼ tsp pumpkin pie spice
2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp pure vanilla extract


*How to Make It*
1 Preheat your oven to 350 degrees F.
2 Into the bowl of a large food processor, add all the ingredients. Pulse or process until the mixture is well combined.
3 Remove the bowl and blade from the base. Divide the batter evenly, filling 36 to 38 sections of either a silicone brownie-bites pan or a nonstick miniature muffin pan (I use two pans).
4 Bake for approximately 15 minutes, or until tops are golden and almost firm to the touch. Watch carefully so that you don’t under or over bake. Remove your bites from the oven and place on a cooling rack.










Super Simple Pumpkin Pie Bites


All the flavors of homemade pumpkin pie in a perfect bite-size dessert for a crowd! Even better, all of the ingredients are healthy and plant-based. No dairy, eggs, processed sugar, processed flour, or added oils.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*VEGAN PORTABELLO POT ROAST*











*What you need:*
½ cup white wine, divided
4 large portabello mushrooms, sliced into ¾-inch pieces
1 large onion, sliced
2 cloves garlic, pressed
3 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon sage
1 teaspoon dried basil
3 cups vegetable broth, divided
4 potatoes, quartered
4 carrots, cut into 3-inch pieces
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 teaspoons vegan Worcestershire sauce
3 sprigs fresh thyme
1 sprig fresh rosemary
*What you do:*
*1.* Preheat oven to 350 degrees. In a large saucepan, heat ¼ cup of wine and add portobello mushroom slices. Allow to cook through and brown a bit—you’ll need to keep moving them around and turning them—and then remove from pan and set aside. 
*2.* Add remaining ¼ cup wine to the pan and add onion and garlic. Caramelize onions by stirring until they wilt and begin to brown. Remove onions from pan and set aside.
*3.* Mix flour, sage, and basil together in a small bowl. Stir in ¼ cup of broth to create a paste, and pour mixture into the same pan you used for mushrooms and onions. While stirring constantly over medium heat, slowly add remaining broth to create a sauce.
*4.* When mixture starts to boil, turn off heat and add any additional seasonings. Add potatoes, carrots, salt, pepper, and Worcestershire sauce to the sauce. If more liquid is needed to keep the vegetables from drying out, add more broth.
*5.* Add mushrooms and onions to mixture and ladle into a large ceramic or glass pot or casserole dish with a lid, layering on sprigs of rosemary and thyme. Add lid, place pan into oven, and bake for 1 hour. Remove from oven and serve hot.









Vegan Portabello Pot Roast


This savory vegan dish is full of hearty portabello mushrooms and earthy herbs such as sage, basil, rosemary, and thyme.




vegnews.com


----------



## Nam (Oct 15, 2021)

mabrodis said:


> Lots of talk about a new thread on this...so boom..here we go.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what recipes people share in here...oh and please don't just post "Google xxxxxxxx", we all know you can search for a bazillion recipes online, but that doesn't tell us how they actually were, or the story behind something, many times that's as interesting as the actual recipe.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much my go-to breakfast as well I use steel cut oats and cook on stovetop and add cinnamon


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*What to Do With Leftover Pumpkin*










I’m willing to bet that immediately after Thanksgiving, Google sees the number of searches for “leftover turkey” skyrocket. A comparable search for vegetarians would have to be “leftover pumpkin,” though having half or two-thirds a can of leftover pumpkin after the holidays is certainly not a strictly vegetarian problem.

Many recipes call for just a half or a whole cup of pureed pumpkin, but the standard can contains about 1 1/3 cups. I hate to think of all the pumpkin that goes into a storage container, then into the refrigerator, and finally into the garbage after a few days. It’s needless waste since there’s plenty you can do with that pumpkin once everyone’s finished devouring your pumpkin cheesecake.

I’ve tracked down a wealth of recipes that use less than a can of pumpkin. So before that leftover pumpkin starts to grow a green coat, get up and put it to one of these good uses:
Bake it! Try pumpkin bread, biscuits, cookies, muffins, or pumpkin-raisin scones. If you don’t have quite enough pumpkin leftover, don’t open another can; just top off what you have with some applesauce or mashed sweet potato.

Stir a few spoonfuls into a bowl of oatmeal. Add some pumpkin pie spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, and cloves) and maybe a few raisins, and you’ve got a breakfast that will brighten up your day.

Indulge in pumpkin waffles or pancakes. This recipe is good for either one, but you can also add a couple of tablespoons of pumpkin to your favorite recipe.

Make ice cream. Or how about pumpkin pie wontons?

Get very ambitious and make pumpkin pasta or pumpkin pretzels or gnocchi. I’m thinking that pumpkin cream cheese looks like a winner.

Make soup. Check out Toor Dal Pumpkin Soup, Hearty Pumpkin Soup, and Mexican Pumpkin Soup. Or just add it to your favorite vegetable soup or stew recipe for an instantly thick and flavorful broth.

Drink it! Try a nog or a smoothie or Pumpkin Spice Hot Chocolate.









Pumpkin and Winter Squash Recipes Archives | FatFree Vegan Kitchen


Dozens of low-fat vegan recipes featuring pumpkin or winter squash. All are Whole Foods Plant-Based (WFPB) and contain no added oils.




blog.fatfreevegan.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*THE CRISPIEST VEGAN POTATO LATKES *
*These easy, crispy vegan potato latkes are perfect topped with applesauce or dairy-free sour cream*









*What you need:*
1½ pounds russet potatoes
1 small yellow onion
1 tablespoon fresh parsley, minced
¼ cup flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Safflower oil, for frying
*What you do:*
*1.* Peel and grate potatoes, then place in a colander and set over a large bowl. Using your hands, squeeze out excess liquid from the potatoes. Pour off liquid and place potatoes in bowl. Grate onion and add to potatoes along with parsley, flour, baking powder, salt, and pepper, and mix well.
*2.* Preheat oven to 275 degrees. In a large skillet over medium heat, heat a thin layer of oil. Take a heaping tablespoon of batter and flatten it before gently placing it in hot oil. Make three or four more potato pancakes this way, and add to skillet without crowding pan. Fry until golden brown on both sides, turning once, about 8 minutes total.
*3.* Repeat with remaining potato mixture, adding more oil as necessary. Remove cooked potato pancakes to paper towels to drain, then transfer to an ovenproof platter and keep warm in oven until all pancakes are cooked. 









Over 20 Things to Do With Leftover Pumpkin


If you have pumpkin left over from making your pumpkin pie, don't throw it away! Here are over twenty ways you can use that last bit of canned pumpkin.




blog.fatfreevegan.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*THE VEGNEWS GUIDE TO ESSENTIAL VEGAN HANUKKAH DISHES*

*1Latkes*










INGREDIENTS
SOUR CASHEW CREAM


½ cup raw cashew nuts, soaked overnight
juice of ½ lemon, or to taste
salt, to taste
LATKES

5 medium potatoes / about 1 kg
1 small onion, very finely diced or grated
3 tsp wholegrain mustard (optional)
2 tsp ground sea salt
ground pepper
30 ml / 2 tbsp aquafaba* / chickpea brine (optional)
2 tbsp flour (potato starch or wheat flour if not GF)
oil, for frying or baking

METHOD
SOUR CASHEW CREAM


Rinse the cashews well and put them into a blender with a splash of water. Start blending. You will need a silicone spatula to scrape the walls of the blender regularly.
Add just enough water to make the cashew cream thick and smooth. Season with lemon juice and some salt. It is best to make the cream in advance and put in the fridge for a few hours as this will thicken as it chills.
LATKES

Grate potatoes coarsely using a grater or food processor with relevant attachment. Place them on a sieve and let the excess water drain away. If you have a muslin cloth, put potatoes in the middle of a cloth and squeeze as much water out of them as you can – the drier the mixture the crispier your latkes will be. If you don’t have a muslin cloth, use your hands to get rid of excess water.
In a large bowl, combine finely chopped onions, grated potatoes, mustard, pepper, aquafaba (if using) and enough flour to make the mixture bind together. Do not add salt until you are ready to form latkes as salt will make potato mixture weep and the mixture needs to stay dry for as long as possible.
METHOD 1: Heat up a non-stick or ceramic pan on the stove. Pour enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan (you’ll need to top it up a little as you go along). Heat up the oil. Once the oil is hot, place a slightly heaped tablespoon of the potato mixture on the oil and flatten it with a back of your spoon. Fry on one side for a few minutes – do not flip the latkes over until they are browned all over on one side – you’ll notice the edges will turn brown, that’s the time to flip. Flip them to the other side using a flat spatula. Fry until the other side turns golden brown. Remove from the pan and place on a plate lined with kitchen roll to soak away excess oil. Put ready latkes in a warm (100º C / 210º F) oven while you fry subsequent batches.
METHOD 2: Set the oven to 200º C / 390º F. Brush a baking tray with a little oil. Form latkes on the oiled tray, brush them with oil and bake for 10 minutes, then flip for another 10 and finally crank up the oven to 225º C / 435º F to brown the latkes for 5-10 minutes on both sides.
Serve warm, topped with cashew sour cream.
*2 Sufganiyots*









*INGREDIENTS*
1 0.25-oz. envelope active dry yeast
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp. warm (about 110°F) soy, rice, or almond milk
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1 1/4 tsp. coarse salt
Egg replacer equivalent of 2 eggs
3 tbsp. unsalted vegan margarine, melted and cooled
Nonstick cooking spray
6 cups vegetable oil, for frying
Icing sugar, for sprinkling
About 2 cups raspberry jam (optional)
*INSTRUCTIONS*
1
Combine the yeast, sugar, and 1 cup of the warm nondairy milk in a small bowl and let stand until foamy, about 8 minutes.

2
Whisk together the flour and salt in a bowl. Add the yeast mixture, egg replacer, and margarine, and beat until the dough is soft but not sticky, about 3 minutes.

3
On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough until smooth and elastic, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer the dough to a medium bowl coated with nonstick cooking spray, and cover loosely with plastic wrap. Let rise in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 1/2 hours.

4
Punch down the dough. On a lightly floured surface, knead the dough a few times, and roll out to 1/4-inch thick. Cover with a clean dish towel, and let rest for 5 minutes.

5
Using a 2-inch-diameter cookie cutter, cut out rounds and transfer to a lightly floured baking sheet. Re-roll the scraps, and cut out the remaining dough. Cover the rounds with a clean dish towel and let rise in a warm, draft-free place for 20 minutes.

6
Meanwhile, heat the oil in a large, heavy-bottomed pot until it reaches 375°F.

7
Place a wire rack on top of parchment paper or on a baking sheet, and line with paper towels or brown paper bags. Working in batches of four or five, add the doughnuts to the hot oil and fry, turning once, until golden and puffed, about 1 minute per side. Using a slotted spoon, place the doughnuts on the paper towels to cool.

8
Sprinkle with icing sugar. *Variation: For jam-filled doughnuts, spoon jam into a pastry bag fitted with a plain 3/8-inch tip. Pierce a hole in the side of a doughnut with the tip, and squeeze in jam to fill (the filled doughnut will feel heavy). Note: Be sure to drain well before serving.


*3 Matzo ball soup*









*INGREDIENTS*

*Soup* 

12 cups water
5-6 teaspoon Better Than Bouillon No Chicken Base (see note 1)
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried parsley
2-3 skinny carrots, sliced
2 ribs celery, sliced
3 cloves garlic, minced, to taste
1 small (or ½ large) white onion, sliced
Fresh dill for serving, _optional but delicious_
*Matzo Balls*


2 cups matzo meal (use gluten-free or kosher for Passover if needed) (see note 2)
3 teaspoon baking powder
¾ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon ground flax seed + 3 tablespoon water (see note 3)
¼ cup tahini (see note 4)
1 ¼ to ⅓ cup warm water
*INSTRUCTIONS*

First make your flax egg by mixing the ground flax seed and water in a small bowl and stick it in the refrigerator for 5 minutes.

Mix your matzo meal, baking powder, and salt in a medium bowl. Add spices if desired.
Add the tahini, warm water, and flax egg to the bowl. Mix well with spoon at first, then with hands.
Measure out 2 tablespoons of dough for each matzo ball. Shape the dough into a ball shape. If there are cracks, pinch them with your fingers and roll between your palms to create a sphere. Depending on how dry your dough is, you may find it helpful to dip your fingers in a little extra warm water to impart that moisture into the dough ball as you roll it.
Place each ball on a plate or cookie sheet. Refrigerate 30 minutes. Chop veggies while you wait.
After 20 minutes, start your soup by heating a large pot over high heat. Add the veggies and dry saute for one minute, then add the water. Bring to a boil and stir in Better Than Bouillon No Chicken Base until dissolved. Then remove matzo balls from the fridge and carefully add to boiling soup along with oregano and parsley. Turn down to a simmer and cook for around 20 - 25 minutes, and that's it!
Serve immediately by adding 3 matzo balls to a bowl and ladling soup around it.
Refrigerate matzo balls separately from soup if you have leftovers. Refrigerate each in airtight containers up to five days. If freezing, for best results freeze the uncooked matzo balls. However, if you wish to freeze the cooked soup you may. Let it cool a bit before freezing in an airtight freezer-safe container.

Note 1: For the broth, I used Better Than Bouillon No Chicken Base. This my favorite vegetarian chicken broth but there are others available (there's a good one from Imagine). You could also just use vegetable broth.
Note 2: If you're gluten-free: there is gluten-free matzo meal available. You could possibly also use ground up gluten-free crackers. If you're kosher for Passover: some matzah and matzo meal is NOT kosher for Passover, but you can find some that is. This matzo meal is and you can find it online--I found mine at Whole Foods Market.
Note 3: The flax egg can easily be substituted with a different vegan egg replacement like Bob's Red Mill Egg Replacer (I've tried it with this and it works).
Note 4: If the idea of tahini in matzo balls turns your stomach, it can be replaced with another fat like coconut cream or oil if that doesn't bother you.
*4 Kugel*










*What you need:*
1½ teaspoons olive oil
½ cup shallots, diced
1 (15-ounce) block extra-firm tofu, drained
2 cups vegan sour cream
2 tablespoons lemon juice
½ teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoons sea salt
1½ teaspoons ground black pepper
1 pound wide fusilli pasta, cooked according to package directions
½ cup reserved pasta-cooking water
1 (9-ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and drained well

*What you do:*
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Into a medium-sized skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add shallots and cook 3 minutes, stirring occasionally, until softened and lightly caramelized.
3. Into a food processor, add shallots, tofu, sour cream, juice, powder, salt, and pepper. Blend on high until combined and consistency is smooth.
4. Add the mixture to cooked fusilli pasta and toss well to coat. Stir in reserved pasta-cooking water and spinach.
5. Onto a prepared 9” x 13” baking dish, add noodles in an even layer. Bake uncovered for 30 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature.

*5Beefless Brisket*









*INGREDIENTS*
*Wet Mixture (Half will be used for braising liquid)*


1 C marsala wine
1/4 C soy sauce or tamari
1/4 C maple syrup
2 T sriracha
3 ½ C low sodium vegetable stock
1 small can of tomato paste, about 1/4 C
3+ T olive oil
Whisk all above ingredients well, in a separate bowl mix the dry batch:
*Dry Mixture*


2 1/4 C vital wheat gluten flour
3/4 C chickpea flour
2 T chili powder
1 T paprika
1/2 T cumin
2 T onion granules
2 T garlic granules
1 T salt
*Fixins*


BBQ sauce (link to recipe)
Sliced pickles
Sliced raw white onion
Thick Texas toast
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Prepare a baking dish by coating lightly with oil. Set aside. Preheat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit.
Hand mix the wet and dry batches separately. Combine dry mixture with half of the wet mixture. Mix until combined completely. Knead for 3 minutes until all is mixed thoroughly and the dough has an elastic texture.
Form into a rough oval shape and place in baking dish. Lightly coat the raw seitan with oil.
Add rest of braising liquid around the casserole dish, pouring over raw seitan.
Place in oven and bake for about 25 minutes.
At the 25 minute mark, flip loaf over. Place back in the oven for another 20 minutes. Meanwhile, fire up the grill, and prepare this BBQ sauce (video link) while your seitan is cooking.
Remove the seitan a few minutes before it’s done and baste the seitan with some of the remaining liquid in the dish. Place back in the oven for another 5-10 minutes. The liquid should be almost evaporated and thickened. Remove from the oven and leave to cool for a few minutes.
Once the seitan is cooled, it’s time to finish it on the grill. Be sure the grill is blazing and on high heat. In a casserole dish or the same that the seitan was baked in, cover it with BBQ sauce being sure it coats all sides well.
Place on the grill and allow to brill for about 8 minutes on each side to create the killer char that will make this finished dish.
While this is grilling, gather all the fixins to complete your BBQ board or BBQ sandwich. Fresh sliced pickles, sliced raw white onion, Texas toast, extra BBQ sauce, and of course a roll of paper towels.
After flipping brisket and getting some great char on both sides, remove from grill. It’s time to assemble.
Slice the brisket as thin as you can and serve with all the fixins!

*NOTES*
-You can also use oat flour or blended tofu/beans in this recipe
-Freezes well, you can mince it or shred it and add to many different types of dishes.

*6 Schnitzel







*

*NGREDIENTS*


*Tori's Crispy Panko Coating Ingredients*

1 1/4 cups flour
1 tbsp cornstarch
1 tsp salt
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tbsp hot sauce
12 oz beer or seltzer water or more as needed
3-4 cups panko breadcrumbs
2 tbsp sesame seeds optional, recommended
*Other Ingredients*

4 large portobello mushroom caps (1/2 lb. total), cut into slices a little wider than 1/2 inch
Grapeseed oil for frying
*INSTRUCTIONS*
In a mixing bowl whisk together the flour, cornstarch, salt, garlic powder and cayenne. 
Stir in the hot sauce and beer or seltzer until a thick but pourable batter forms. Note that the beer will be difficult to measure out due to foam; you’ll need at least one 12 oz. bottle of beer to make this batter. The batter should be thick like pancake batter, but if it appears clumpy or overly thick add more beer, seltzer or water until mixture is thin enough for dipping. 
Stir together the panko breadcrumbs and sesame seeds, then pour them onto a plate. Dip the mushroom slices into the batter... 
then into the panko sesame mixture to coat. Use one hand for wet dipping and the other for dry, otherwise you’ll end up with lots of clumps in the dry coating ingredients.
Heat ½ inch of grapeseed oil in a skillet over medium until hot but not smoking. Fry the mushroom slices in batches of 4 or 5 pieces for 2-3 minutes on each side until golden brown and crispy. You may need to add more oil midway through cooking. Drain on paper towels or a wire cooling rack. 
Sprinkle with additional salt to taste, if desired. Serve hot. 

* Babka*











*Ingredients*
*Dough:*

300 g (2 ½ cups) plain (all-purpose) flour or white bread flour plus extra as needed
40 g (3 Tbsp) caster (superfine) sugar
6 g (2 tsp) instant/fast action yeast
½ tsp salt
180 ml (¾ cup) unsweetened non-dairy milk (soy is best) lukewarm
80 g (⅓ cup) vegan block butter/margarine softened
*Filling:*

60 g (¼ cup) vegan butter/margarine
60 g (2 oz) dark chocolate chopped
20 g (2 Tbsp) cocoa powder
30 g (2 ½ Tbsp) light brown soft sugar
¼ tsp cinnamon (optional)
pinch salt
100 g (3 ½ oz) chocolate chips or chopped dark chocolate or pecans
*Syrup:*

60 g (¼ cup + 1 Tbsp) granulated sugar
60 ml (¼ cup) water
*Instructions*

Ideally you should start the day before you want to bake the babka. Place the flour, sugar, yeast and salt in a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook. Mix to combine.
Add the lukewarm milk and mix to form a rough dough. Knead until it forms a smooth ball then add the softened butter.
Continue to knead until the butter is fully incorporated and the dough is smooth and elastic. It may seem greasy and messy at first but keep kneading and I promise you the butter will all mix in and the dough will become smooth.
Once the butter is fully incorporated the dough should look smooth and silky and it should pull away from the sides of the bowl cleanly. It should still be soft and slightly sticky but if it seems too wet then you can knead in a little more flour; be careful not to add too much however.
Place the dough in a lightly oiled bowl, cover and place in the fridge to rise overnight.
The following day the dough should have doubled in size. Remove it from the fridge and set aside to warm up a little while you prepare the filling.
Place the butter, chopped dark chocolate, sugar, cocoa powder, cinnamon and a pinch of salt in a small pan over a low heat. Stir constantly until melted and smooth then remove from the heat and set aside to cool for 20 minutes. It should thicken slightly but still be spreadable. If it gets too firm then you can rewarm it very gently until it reaches a spreadable consistency.
Punch down the dough and roll it out on a lightly floured surface to a rectangle about 30x40cm / 11x15in.
Spread the filling evenly over the dough, leaving a 1cm border. Sprinkle over the chocolate chips, chopped chocolate or pecans and press them down gently.
Roll the dough up tightly from one of the long edges into a sausage. Use a sharp knife to cut the sausage in half lengthwise, exposing the filling.
Twist the two halves together into a braid. Grease an approx 11.5 x 21.5 cm / 4.5 x 8.5 in 2lb loaf tin and line it with baking parchment. Place the babka in the loaf tin, squishing it to fit if need be.
Loosely cover the tin and set aside to rise until doubled in size, about 1 ½ - 2 hours depending on how cold it is.
When the dough has nearly finished rising, preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F/gas mark 4.
Bake the babka for about 35-45 minutes until deep golden. A probe thermometer inserted into the centre should reach about 90°C/195°F.
While the babka is baking prepare the syrup. Place the sugar and water in a small pan over a medium heat. Stir until the sugar has dissolved and the syrup comes up to a simmer. Remove from the heat and set aside.
When the babka is ready, remove it from the oven and brush generously all over the top with the syrup. Keep going until you have used all of the syrup.
Leave the babka to cool in the tin for 15-20 minutes while it absorbs the syrup then turn it out onto a wire rack and leave to cool completely before slicing.
*Notes*
For the best results make sure that you follow the recipe closely. As always, I highly recommend using the gram measurements (with a digital scale), rather than the cup conversions. Cup measurements are simply not accurate enough for baking and I cannot guarantee the best results if you use them.
You can use either bread flour or plain flour. Bread flour will give the babka a slightly more chewy texture but both are good. You can also use a combination of the two.
The syrup helps to keep the babka moist for a few days so don’t skip it. It may seem like a lot of liquid but trust me and use it all!
The best way to tell if a loaf of bread is cooked in the middle is to use a probe thermometer. It is impossible to give a one-size-fits-all baking time as ovens vary so much. The babka should be done when it reaches 90°C / 195°F.
I know it’s hard, but you really should wait for the babka to cool completely before slicing it. It carries on cooking as it cools and slicing it too soon can cause it to be dense or gummy in texture.
*8 Challah*









*INGREDIENTS *
☐ WARM WATER • 1 cup

☐ RAPID RISE YEAST • 1 packet

☐ FLOUR • 3-4 cups

☐ SUGAR • ½ cup

☐ SALT • 1 ½ teaspoon

☐ VEGETABLE OR COCONUT OIL • 2 tablespoon

*EGG REPLACEMENT MIXTURE*
☐ BAKING POWDER • 2 teaspoons

☐ WARM WATER • 3 tablespoons

☐ VEGETABLE OR COCONUT OIL • 3 tablespoons

+ EXTRA FLOUR FOR KNEADING AND BRAIDING

*CHALLAH BAKIN' SCHEDULE (30 MINUTE prep)*
30 MINUTE prep
2 HOURS first rise
20 MINUTES braiding
1 HOUR second rise
25-35 MINUTES oven time
YIELD
1 big 2 lb Challah
*DIRECTIONS*

Empty your yeast packet into a small bowl. Add a pinch of sugar and pour 1 cup warm water over top and stir lightly. Let the mixture rest for 5 minutes or so until bubbly and creamy. After that, add 2 tablespoons of veggie or coconut oil to the yeast mix in the same small bowl.
In a large bowl, combine 3 cups of flour, 1 ½ teaspoon salt, ½ cup sugar. Whisk well.
Egg replacement time: In a small bowl, whisk together 3 tablespoons veggie or coconut oil, 3 tablespoons warm water and 2 teaspoons baking powder (it will fizz). Then, pour into your yeast bowl.
Add the yeast and egg replacement mixtures to your bowl of dry ingredients, stirring as you pour.
Mix dough with a spatula or wooden spoon, then get in there with your hands and knead until smooth.
Add up to 1 cup additional flour until dough leaves the side of the bowl
Coat the inside of a big bowl lightly with oil and drop your ball of dough inside.
Cover with a damp cloth, and let rise on your counter for 2 hours.
After your dough has doubled in size, dump it out onto a lightly floured surface.
Gently knead the dough to get out any big air bubbles, then braid as desired.
Place your braided dough onto a lightly greased and foil - lined baking sheet.
Cover with damp cloth and let rise 1 more hour.
Pre-heat your oven to 325 degrees, and toss that bad boy inside for 26-32 minutes.
Once it is evenly golden brown on top, take your challah out of the oven, place on a cooling rack.
Do not cover. Allow to cool, then put it in your face.
*Bringing your challah to a dinner party? Never cover a hot challah! It’ll get soggy and sad. Transport uncovered on someone’s lap (we call this person the Guardian of the Challah), or wait until it totally cools, then wrap in foil.*


*9 French Toast







*

Ingredients

6 slices day-old ciabatta bread, sliced about ¾-inch thick*
1 cup Almond Breeze Almond Milk
1 tablespoon maple syrup, plus more for serving
2 tablespoons millet flour (or spelt or whole wheat)
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast**
1 teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
tiny pinch of salt
coconut oil, for the pan
Toppings:

Powdered sugar
Vegan butter
Maple syrup
Fresh fruit
Instructions

In a small bowl, whisk together the almond milk, maple syrup, flour, nutritional yeast, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt.
Place the bread in a shallow dish (with sides) that holds all of the bread. Pour the mixture over the bread, then lift or flip the bread over to make sure both sides are evenly coated.
Heat a drizzle of coconut oil in a large skillet over medium heat. When the pan is hot, add the bread slices and cook for a few minutes per side, until golden brown.
Serve with powdered sugar, a dab of vegan butter, maple syrup, and fresh fruit.
*10 Hanukkah apple cake*










*INGREDIENTS*
*Dry* 

500g (about 3 cups) unbleached all purpose flour (see note 1)
1 cup coconut sugar (can reduce, see note 2)
1 + ½ tablespoon baking powder
1 + ½ teaspoon cinnamon
¾ teaspoon salt
*Wet*


1 cup unsweetened applesauce
¾ cup orange juice (fresh squeezed preferred)
Juice of 1 medium lemon, optional but awesome
4 flax eggs (¼ cup ground flaxseed + ¾ cup water)

2 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 cups sliced or grated apples (2-3 large apples) (see note 3)
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit (177 degrees Celsius). Make the flax eggs now by mixing the ground flaxseed with the water in a small bowl or cup and throw them in the refrigerator to gel quickly.
Mix your dry ingredients in a large bowl and set them aside.

Either shred or slice your apples now and add them to a medium bowl. To the apples, add the wet ingredients and stir. Don’t forget the flax eggs in the fridge… I speak from experience. :/
Now create a well in the center of your dry ingredients and add in the apple mixture. Stir well until you have thick, apple-y batter.
Prepare your pan--I used a bundt pan but a 9x13, deep square dish, or 2 8-inch round pans will all work--with either coconut cream or cooking spray. I prefer to avoid oil, so I just used my fingers to grease the inside of my pan with coconut cream. Note: if using a bundt pan, make sure to grease the center wall and the bottom as well as the outer inside wall.
Scoop your batter into the pan using a spatula or spoon. Try to keep things even. If using a bundt pan, as you scoop each layer in, smoosh it down into the grooves with your spatula or the back of your spoon. Since this isn’t a runny batter, we want to make sure it conforms to the shape of our pan.
Bake for 45 minutes to an hour for a bundt pan. If using a wider, lower pan like a 9x13, I’d check it after 30 minutes by inserting a toothpick in the center. When it comes out clean or with only a few moist crumbs, it’s done.
Let the cake cool for only 20 minutes before removing it from the pan. I use a butter knife to separate the cake from the walls of the pan if anything stuck a little. I like to use the flip technique. Put a large plate upside down over the pan. Firmly grasp the top and bottom and flip it in one smooth motion. If you used a square or rectangular dish, you can use a wire baking rack for this part.
Refrigerate leftovers in an airtight container for up to 6 days, or freeze in a freezer safe container for up to 3 months. If freezing, I recommend wrapping tightly in plastic wrap and freezer paper.

Note 1: If you’d like to use whole wheat or spelt flour, those should work. If the batter gets too thick to stir, try adding a little bit more orange juice or applesauce. For gluten-free, a one to one replacement like King Arthur Measure for Measure Gluten-Free Flour or Bob’s Red Mill 1 to 1 Gluten Free Flour should work fine. Oat flour will also work as I’ve used it in similar recipes like carrot cake and banana bread with great results. If using a flour alternative like oat flour, I recommend increasing the baking powder, as sometimes denser batters have a hard time rising.
Note 2: This recipe works fine with less sugar, I’ve tested it. You can just use regular cane sugar if you like, but as it’s sweeter than coconut sugar, I’d use 25-50% less. Brown sugar should also work but it’s a bit wetter so you may need to add a pinch more flour to get the super thick batter.
Note 3: Use whatever type of apples you like, but I’d use a flavor that you like, as it will determine the final taste of the cake. I used Pinata apples because they’re big and sweet like honeycrisp but without the big price tag. Peel or don’t as is your preference. You can either shred your apples or cut them into small pieces. I left mine in thin and small but not grated pieces. Shredded/grated apples tend to disappear in the cooked cake.









The VegNews Guide to Essential Vegan Hanukkah Dishes


From pan-fried latkes to plant-based brisket, babka, and more, these recipes will fill you up for eight days of celebration.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Apple cider is the new pumpkin spice. 

*VEGAN APPLE CIDER SUGAR DOUGHNUTS*










*What you need:*
_For the doughnut dough:_
1¼ cups apple cider
2¼ teaspoons active dry yeast
4½ cups canola oil, plus more for oiling bowl and parchment paper
¼ cup plus 2 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce
¼ cup cane sugar
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 cups all purpose flour, plus more for rolling out dough
_For the cinnamon sugar coating:_
½ cup cane sugar
2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
*What you do:*
1. For the dough, into a small saucepan, heat cider over medium heat until it reaches approximately 115 degrees. Remove from heat and add yeast, whisking gently to combine. Let sit for approximately five minutes (until yeast is foamy). While the yeast is activating, into a large bowl, whisk oil, applesauce, sugar, vinegar, salt, and cinnamon. Whisk in apple cider/yeast mixture.
2. Whisk in 2 cups flour into wet ingredients. Add the last 2 cups of flour, and mix with a wooden spoon (dough will be thick). If any flour is left on the bottom of the bowl, knead it in with your hands. Knead the dough gently for 1 minute on a floured surface. Into a large, well-oiled bowl, place dough and cover with plastic wrap. Turn your oven to 350 degrees and place bowl on top of oven (a warm place will help dough to rise). Let dough rise for approximately 90 minutes, or until doubled in size. While dough is rising, cut approximately 22 four-inch squares of parchment paper and oil each square using oil and a pastry brush.
3. Onto a well-floured surface, turn out dough once it has doubled in size. Roll dough to approximately ¼-inch thick. Cut out as many doughnuts as you can with a three-inch doughnut cutter (if you don’t have one, use a three-inch glass and a plastic bottle cap). Place each cut doughnut onto a parchment-paper square. Take doughnut scraps and holes and roll back into a dough ball. Repeat rolling and cutting process until all dough is used. Save extra doughnut holes for frying.
4. Into a large, heavy-bottom pot or Dutch oven, heat 4 cups oil over medium heat, until it reaches 350 degrees. Use a thermometer to check oil’s temperature before frying. While your oil heats, into a medium-sized bowl, make cinnamon-sugar coating by combining cinnamon and sugar with a fork. Place several paper towels on a cooling rack.
5. Once oil is ready, start dropping in doughnuts three at a time (they should float to the top after a few seconds). Fry on each side for approximately 20 seconds, flip, and fry for another 20 seconds.
6. Using a strainer, remove doughnuts from oil and set on cooling rack. Once doughnuts are cool enough to handle, drop into cinnamon-sugar mixture and roll around until each doughnut is completely coated (if you do this when doughnuts are completely cooled, the cinnamon sugar won’t stick). Repeat until all doughnuts are cooked. Doughnuts are best eaten fresh but will keep covered for up to three days.










Vegan Apple Cider Sugar Doughnuts


These aromatic, fall-inspired apple cider doughnuts require no mixer or other special equipment.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

The process blueberries go through is pretty neat. I like how this person arranged it, adding a more dramatic effect to the visuals.

I would like to eat some blueberries now.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I just did!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I think most people have heard of Murphy's law, but have you ever heard of Cole's law? That's chopped up cabbage.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*ROOT VEGETABLE VEGAN BOWLS WITH CREAMY PEANUT SAUCE*









*What you need:*
1 large sweet potato, peeled and cut into ½-inch cubes
1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
3 cups broccoli florets
2 tablespoons avocado oil
½ teaspoon salt
4 cups cooked rice
3 spring onions, sliced
⅓ cup fresh cilantro
¼ cup chopped peanuts
*For the peanut sauce:*
2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
⅓ cup peanut butter
1 tablespoon sriracha
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
2 tablespoons maple syrup
2 tablespoons tamari
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
*What you do:*

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Lightly grease two large nonstick baking sheets. Add sweet potato and chickpeas to one large baking sheet and broccoli florets to other. Drizzle both pans with avocado oil, sprinkle salt over top, toss, and spread vegetables and chickpeas out evenly.
Place sheets in oven and bake for 15 minutes. Remove from oven and stir vegetables around, flipping over sweet potatoes. Return pans to oven and roast for 5 to 10 minutes, until sweet potatoes and broccoli are tender. Remove from oven and set aside. 
For the peanut sauce, into a medium bowl, whisk together toasted sesame oil, peanut butter, sriracha, ginger, maple syrup, soy sauce, and vinegar. Pour peanut sauce over top of roasted vegetables and chickpeas and mix everything together. Divide vegetables and chickpeas among four bowls; top with equal parts spring onions, cilantro, and peanuts; and serve over rice.









Root Vegetable Vegan Bowls with Creamy Peanut Sauce


Spicy sweet peanut sauce and tender caramelized vegetables make for wholesome, simple vegan bowls that are perfect for lunch or dinner.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*THE BEST VEGAN PROTEIN SOURCES *
*Lentils, tofu, and tempeh, oh my! While some vegan protein sources are obvious, a few foods on this list may surprise you*









As long as people keep asking about it, we’ll keep talking about protein. The subject is a seemingly never-ending black hole of conversation when it comes to vegan diets, but it really doesn’t have to be that complicated. A vegan diet can contain a bounty of protein sources, and there’s no need to worry about developing a protein deficiency or experiencing a lack of variety in meals. All whole foods contain protein (we’ll repeat that later, because it deserves repeating), and here are the best vegan protein sources to fulfill your daily needs and satisfy the relentless questions from omnivores about where vegans get their protein. 

*How much protein do you need?*
Protein deficiency is typically not an issue in first-world countries. That’s not to say protein is not important, because it’s extremely essential to life and optimum health, but industrialized nations tend to put an enormous emphasis on an issue that doesn’t really affect them. America’s protein obsession is a bit like Southern Californians worrying about hypothermia—it’s not completely out of the question during a cold January night, but it’s very unlikely. For the vast majority of people, it’s not necessary to count your protein intake, but if you’re curious, it’s fairly simple to calculate. The USDA’s Recommended Daily Allowance is 0.36 grams of protein per pound of body weight. To calculate your protein needs, multiply your weight in pounds by 0.36, and the result is the number of grams of protein you need each day. For example, a 130-pound woman should aim for 46.8 grams of protein per day, and a 170-pound man should aim for 61.2 grams of protein per day. Note: this formula is designated for the “average” individual—someone who may exercise on occasion but not at high intensities nor a majority of the week. Those who are more active—who exercise at a moderate to high intensity at least four days a week—should aim for 0.7 grams of protein per pound of body weight. This is a general guideline—to truly optimize performance, a plant-based dietitian can help fine-tune your exact protein needs based on your activity level. 

*Are plant proteins complete proteins? *
Complete versus incomplete protein isn’t discussed much in the vegan community other than to respond to omnivores in their attempt to make plant-based proteins seem inferior to animal-based protein. Most people—omnivore or otherwise—don’t pay attention to how much complete versus incomplete protein they consume on the daily, but as soon as someone goes vegan, it becomes a major concern to the outside looking in. Esteemed physicians—including Dr. Neal Barnard, Dr. Colin Campbell, and Dr. Michael Greger—have stressed the fact that as long as one eats enough calories and varies their diet, they will meet their protein needs regardless of whether they consume complete or incomplete protein. 

If you’re suddenly wondering if the foods you enjoy are complete or incomplete, here’s what you need to know. Protein is made of 20 different building blocks known as amino acids. The human body can make 11 of these amino acids on its own, but the other nine must be obtained from food sources. These nine building blocks are called essential amino acids. Not all foods contain all nine amino acids. These are called incomplete proteins. The foods that do contain all nine essential amino acids are called complete proteins. With the exception of foods such as soy, hemp, quinoa, chia seeds, pea protein, and buckwheat, most plant-based foods lack a few essential amino acids. That’s not to say they’re inferior sources of protein, because people eat a variety of foods, and incomplete protein sources naturally complete each other. Think rice and beans, hummus and pita bread, peanut butter sandwiches … the list is endless. Eat a varied diet, eat enough calories to sustain your body, and you don’t have to worry about complete versus incomplete protein. 

*The best vegan protein sources*
Every single whole food contains protein, but some pack in significantly more than others. This list isn’t comprehensive—you’d need a textbook to list them all—but here is a list of some of the best high-protein vegan foods. 

*Seitan*
This meaty vegan staple is mostly made from vital wheat gluten which is extremely high in protein. There’s a whopping 18 grams of protein in a mere two-ounce serving of seitan. Many vegan meats rely on seitan for their chewy texture, but you can also purchase it in its original form and season to your tastes (try Upton’s Naturals). Those who enjoy DIY can make their own seitan fairly easily. Here’s a recipe if you’re into that. 

*Beans*
Beans are not a singular food—they’re a category. While many are content with sticking to just a few varieties, there are dozens of kinds of beans that all have a unique taste and texture—not to mention a significant amount of protein. Lima, fava, black, pinto, kidney, cannellini, and garbanzo beans all contain between 12-15 grams of protein per cup, cooked. While not called a bean, black-eyed peas are also high in protein, weighing in at 13 grams per cup. 

*Tofu *
The protein content of tofu fluctuates slightly, as it depends on the type of tofu you buy. The firmer the tofu, the more protein, as firm tofu is more concentrated than the softer options. For example, a three-ounce serving of extra-firm tofu contains nine grams of protein, while silken tofu hovers around four grams. Many brands (like Wildwood) also offer a high protein variety, and those contain upwards of 14 grams of protein. 

*Tempeh*
Finish your tempeh bacon—it’s high in protein. Also made from soy, tempeh naturally contains a substantial amount of protein—a three-ounce serving contains 18 grams! This crumbly, meaty vegan protein source is an excellent base for a good marinade. Try it yourself with this smoky tempeh peanut satay recipe. 

*Protein powder*
While not a whole food, there’s no denying that plant-based protein powder will help you reach your daily quota. Most vegan protein powders contain between 15-20 grams of protein. If you’re looking for a product with complete protein, opt for soy or pea protein-based brands such as 22 Days Nutrition or NuFYX. 

*Spirulina *
This powdered algae does more than turn smoothie bowls into a pretty blue—it’s a super concentrated protein source. Just one tablespoon packs in four to six grams of protein (the green variety is lower on the scale, whereas blue spirulina contains slightly more protein). The next time you’re at a smoothie bar, opt for the menu item with spirulina (or Blue Majik, as some call it) for an extra dose of protein. 

*Plant-based milk *
The latest US Dietary Guidelines—revised in late 2020—now state that fortified soy milk is nutritionally equivalent to cow’s milk. This is huge, as it completely undermines one of the dairy industry’s strongest arguments for drinking milk. Cow’s milk has eight grams of protein, it’s true, but so does soy milk. Pea milk also contains eight grams of protein, and some brands (like Califia Farms and Silk) are fortifying their plant-based milks with even more protein—up to 10 grams per eight-ounce serving. 

*Nuts, seeds, and butters*
Like beans, the nuts and seeds category is huge. When looking for the seeds with the most protein, lean toward a 30-gram serving of hemp seeds (12 grams), chia seeds (seven grams), and flax seeds (nine grams). High-protein nuts include peanuts (7 grams), almonds (6 grams), and brazil nuts, cashews, walnuts, pine nuts, hazelnuts, and pistachios (all 4 grams) per 1-ounce serving. Nut and seed butters have similar protein profiles. 

*Nutritional Yeast*
Fondly referred to as “nooch” in vegan circles, these yellow flakes are packed with nutrients. Two tablespoons of this cheesy-tasting condiment amount to five grams of protein. Not sure what to do with a canister of nooch? Check out 16 Ways to Use Nutritional Yeast. 

*Non-dairy yogurt*
Like plant milk, dairy-free yogurt can contain a good amount of protein, depending on the brand. For the largest protein dose, seek out a product with added protein, such as Kite Hill Protein (11 grams) or Chobani Oat (seven grams). 

*Quinoa*
If you’re looking to up your protein intake, swap out rice for quinoa. This sturdy grain contains eight grams of protein per one cup, cooked. Quinoa also makes for a terrific, satiating porridge. Change up your next bowl of morning oats for this belly-warming Sticky Banana Bread Quinoa Breakfast Bowl. 

*Lentils*
No matter the color—green, brown, yellow, or red—lentils are protein powerhouses. A quarter cup serving (dry), will provide 10-12 grams of protein, depending on the variety. Not sure how to prepare them? Start with this easy Vegan French Lentil and Kale Stew. 

*Spinach *
The cartoon may have exaggerated the protein powers of spinach slightly, but there was some truth to Popeye the Sailorman’s spinach-chugging philosophy. The leafy green provides just over five grams of protein per one cup, cooked. Go ahead and be liberal with it. We love adding it to smoothies, soups, pizzas, pastas, and big bowls of salad. 

*Bread *
Excluding the white varieties (sorry, sourdough enthusiasts), bread can top off your daily protein quota. Varieties such as whole wheat and Ezekiel bread contain four and eight grams of protein per slice, respectively. Don’t fear bread, just choose the higher protein options. 

*Vegetables*
Spinach isn’t the only veggie with a decent amount of protein. Greens such as broccoli, Brussels sprouts, and asparagus all hover around four grams of protein per cup; collard greens contain five grams of protein per cup; and a large potato comes in at just under eight grams of protein. There’s more than one reason to eat your vegetables! 









15 Vegan Protein Sources That May Surprise You


Lentils, tofu, and tempeh, oh my! While some vegan protein sources are obvious, a few foods on this list may surprise you.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Have you ever tried Filipino Spaghetti?! (Italians, look away) 🙈 It’s sweet & cheesy, and served at Filipino birthday parties and celebrations.

*VEGAN FILIPINO SPAGHETTI*










INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons avocado oil, divided
2 cups finely diced sweet yellow onion (about 1 onion)
1 ½ cup finely diced red bell pepper (about 1 large pepper)
1 cup finely diced carrot (about 1 large carrot)
12 cloves fresh minced garlic
8 ounces vegan ground meat
1 tablespoon coconut sugar
¾ teaspoon red chili flakes, optional
½ teaspoon kosher salt, plus more to taste
½ teaspoon fresh ground black pepper, plus more to taste
¼ teaspoon MSG, optional
2 cups banana ketchup
1 cup tomato sauce
½ cup vegan parmesan cheese, plus more for garnish
1-pound uncooked spaghetti noodles
8 ounces vegan hot dog, sliced into ½ - inch thick pieces
Vegan cheddar cheese shreds, for garnish
INSTRUCTIONS

Heat 1 tablespoon of oil in a stockpot or Dutch oven over medium heat. Once the oil is hot, add the onion, bell pepper, carrot, and garlic, and cook, stirring often, until the onion is translucent and the garlic is fragrant, 3 to 4 minutes.
Add the vegan ground and using the back of a wooden spoon or spatula, break up into pieces. Season with sugar, chili flakes, salt, pepper, and MSG and continue to cook until completely heated through, 4 to 5 minutes.
Pour in the banana ketchup, tomato sauce, and parmesan cheese, stirring to combine. Increase the heat to medium high. Once it reaches a simmer, reduce the heat to low, cover and continue to simmer for 30 minutes.
About 10 minutes before the sauce is done simmering, fill a large pot with water and cook the spaghetti noodles until al dente according to package directions. Drain, but do not rinse.
Meanwhile, heat the remaining tablespoon of oil in a nonstick skillet over medium high heat. Once the oil is hot, add the sliced hot dogs and cook until they’re darker in color and crisped around the edges – I find cooking them in a separate skillet and getting them crispy around the edges avoids them from getting mushy in the sauce. Transfer the hot dogs and the cooked spaghetti noodles to the sauce, tossing to combine.
Serve with shredded vegan cheese and parmesan, and enjoy!









Vegan Filipino Spaghetti - Eat Figs, Not Pigs


Filipino spaghetti is a Filipino twist on classic Italian spaghetti! It's sweet and savory, and truly unlike any other pasta!




www.eatfigsnotpigs.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Have a Berry Happy Valentine’s Day With These 6 Plant-Based Recipes

1. Fabulous Chocolate Cupcakes With Mousse Frosting*









*What You'll Need*
*CUPCAKE*
2 flax eggs (see tips)
1 cup dates
1 cup water
⅓ cup cacao powder
1 ¼ cup cup oat flour
1 Tbsp baking powder
2 tsp baking soda
2 Tbsp applesauce
*MOUSSE FROSTING*
1 12.3 ounce box of silken tofu, firm or extra firm
2 Tbsp cacao powder
½ tsp vanilla
½ cup date paste

*How to Make It*
*CUPCAKE*
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2 Make the flax eggs by whisking together the flax seeds with the water until well combined, then place in the fridge to set for 10 minutes.
3 In a blender, process together the dates and water until smooth.
4 In a bowl, mix the cacao powder, oat flour, baking powder, and baking soda until well combined.
5 Add the date/water paste, flax egg, and applesauce, and mix well.
6 Line a mini muffin pan with silicone liners.
7 Pour the batter evenly into the silicone cupcake molds.
8 Bake for 30 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean.
9 Let cool before frosting.
*MOUSSE FROSTING*
1 Blend tofu, cocoa powder, date paste and vanilla in a blender until well blended.
2 To thicken the mousse, chill before frosting.

*2. Chocolate Obsession Oatmeal







*

*What You'll Need*
2 cups unsweetened plant-based milk, divided
5-6 pitted dates
¾ cup rolled oats
1 ½ Tbsp cacao powder (or cocoa powder)
½ tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp chia seeds
Fresh or frozen strawberries or dark cherries
*How to Make It*
1 Blend 1 cup of plant-based milk with dates in a blender until smooth.
2 In a medium saucepan, combine dates and plant-based milk mixture with the remaining milk and rest of the ingredients, except the berries.
3 Bring to a low boil and cook on medium-low until thickened, about 15 minutes.
4 Top with thawed dark sweet cherries or fresh strawberries.


*3. Chocolate Strawberry Brownies*










*What You'll Need*
½ cup rolled oats
½ cup cocoa powder
2 tsp baking powder
1 ripe banana
20 Medjool dates, pitted
3 cups fresh strawberries
2 tsp vanilla
https://nutritionstudies.org/courses/plant-based-nutrition/
*How to Make It*
1 Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.
2 Into the bowl of a food processor, add oats, cocoa, and baking powder. Process for a few seconds. Add banana, dates, and 2 cups of the strawberries (rinsed, patted dry, and halved), and vanilla. Save the third cup of berries for the top.
3 Process until the mixture is well combined.
4 Remove bowl and blade from the base. Divide batter evenly, filling either 1 or 2 silicone brownie-bites pans or nonstick miniature muffin pans.
5 Use the remaining cup of berries to dot the top of the brownies. Bake for 15-20 minutes, or until almost completely firm.
6 Remove from the oven and place on cooling rack.

*4. Cherry Swirl Smoothie Bowl







*


*What You'll Need*
*SMOOTHIE BOWL*
1 banana, sliced and frozen
1 cup dark sweet cherries, fresh or frozen
½ cup plain unsweetened plant-based milk
1 Granny Smith apple, cored and diced
*TOPPINGS*
½ cup dark sweet cherries, fresh or frozen
½ tsp rosewater (optional)
2 Medjool dates, pitted and soaked for 30 min
1 Tbsp hemp seeds
2 Tbsp goji berries
¼ cup strawberries, sliced
*How to Make It*
1 Add all smoothie ingredients into a high-speed blender and blend until smooth.
2 Pour even portions of the smoothie into two bowls.
3 Add remaining cherries, rosewater, and dates to the blender and blend until a thick, smooth sauce forms.
4 Use a spoon to drizzle sauce swirls into the surface of the smoothie bowl, then use a knife or a chopstick to create a floral design.
5 Use the hemp seeds, goji berries, and sliced strawberries to decorate the bowl.

*5. Unbelievably Plant-Based Double Chocolate Cake







*

*What You'll Need*
1 flax egg (1 ½ Tbsp flaxseed meal + 3 Tbsp water)
1 cup medjool dates, soaked in boiling water for 10 minutes
5 Tbsp water
2 Tbsp maple syrup
1 tsp vanilla extract
⅔ cup + 2 Tbsp almond milk
1 ½ cups gluten-free flour
⅓ cup cocoa powder
2 tsp baking soda
1 tsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
*CHOCOLATE PEANUT BUTTER FROSTING*
½ cup peanut butter
2 Tbsp maple syrup
1 Tbsp cocoa powder
3 Tbsp almond milk
Chocolate chips, optional
Fresh raspberries, optional
*How to Make It*
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2 Line two 8" round cake pans with parchment paper.
3 Prepare the flax egg by combining flaxseed meal and water. Set aside.
4 In a blender, combine soaked dates and 5 Tbsp water. Blend until a creamy paste forms.
5 Add date paste to a small mixing bowl and whisk in maple syrup, vanilla, almond milk, and flax egg.
6 In a large mixing bowl, combine the flour, cocoa powder, baking soda, baking powder, and salt. Pour the wet ingredients into the dry. Use a spatula to combine. (The batter will be fairly thick.)
7 Evenly distribute the batter into the two cake pans.
8 Bake for 18 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted comes out clean.
9 Cool for 10 minutes in the cake pans, then transfer to a wire cooling rack to completely cool.
10 To make the frosting, whisk together the first four frosting ingredients until creamy.
11 Spread 2 heaping tablespoons of frosting onto one cake layer.
12 Place second cake layer on the first, and spread the rest of the frosting on top.
13 Add fresh raspberries and chocolate chips if desired.

*6. 4 Ingredient Chocolate Mousse







*

*What You'll Need*
2 12.3-ounce box of silken tofu
4 Tbsp cacao powder
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup date paste

*How to Make It*
1 Blend tofu, cacao powder, date paste and vanilla in a blender until well blended.
2 Chill before serving, and it will get even thicker.










4 Ingredient Chocolate Mousse


This velvety chocolate mousse has only 4 ingredients and a fraction of the fat of traditional mousse.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Perfect Roasted Japanese Sweet Potato*

*What you need:*

1 Japanese Sweet Potato
*What you do:*

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Wash and dry sweet potato. Using a knife, scrape off any dark spots (which will result in bitterness), keeping most of the skin in place. 
Place sweet potato on baking sheet and bake for 1 hour, or until soft throughout. Skin will be slightly crispy and inside flesh should be bright yellow with no visible white spots. 
Remove from oven and let cool 10 minutes before serving.
*Healthy hints:*

_Want some inspo on how to best enjoy your Japanese sweet potato? Here are a few tips!_
>> Top with almond butter and pomegranate seeds
>> Add to pancake batter for sweet potato pancakes
>> Roast in a sesame-miso glaze
>> Purée into a sweet potato soup
>> Whirl into a sweet potato smoothie
>> Whip into fluffy mashed sweet potatoes
>> Cut into sweet potato fries
>> Bake into chocolate sweet potato brownies
>> Slathered with avocado, sprinkled with coarse sea salt, and then topped with steamed greens or broccoli and fresh sunflower sprouts. HEAVEN! 









The Perfect Roasted Japanese Sweet Potato from Healthy Vegan


I can’t recall the first time I ate a Japanese sweet potato, but it was sometime on a trip to Japan. During the winter, you can buy ready-to-eat, roasted sweet potatoes off street carts throughout the country. I can live off these fluffy, buttery …




www.healthyvegan.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*VEGAN HERBED STRAWBERRY-PINEAPPLE GINGER BEER MOCKTAIL*









*What you need:*
2 cups strawberries, stems removed and sliced
¼ cup basil leaves
1 cup pineapple juice
3 tablespoons agave nectar
1 bottle ginger beer, for topping
*Toppings:*
Crushed ice
Sliced strawberries
Fresh basil leaves
*What you do:*

In a bowl, add strawberries, basil, and pineapple juice, muddling until strawberries are fully broken down and basil is lightly crushed. Add agave and stir until well combined. 
Add crushed ice to two glasses. Add 3 tablespoons of muddled strawberries to bottom of each glass. Through a strainer, pour in ⅓ cup of strawberry-pineapple mixture to each glass, and top with ginger beer until glasses are ¾ filled. For additional garnish, add sliced strawberries, and basil leaves.









Vegan Herbed Strawberry-Pineapple Ginger Beer Mocktail


Whip up a lightly sweet, super spingy mocktail with just a few simple ingredients.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*VEGAN MASHED POTATOES WITH KALE

INGREDIENTS*

2½ lb. unpeeled round red potatoes, quartered
3 cups stemmed and thinly sliced kale
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ to ¾ cup unflavored, unsweetened plant-based milk
1 teaspoon chopped fresh dill
Sea salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

In a 4- to 5-quart Dutch oven combine potatoes and enough water to cover. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, 20 to 25 minutes or until potatoes are fork-tender.
When potatoes are nearly done, in a large skillet cook kale and garlic over medium 2 to 3 minutes or until kale is wilted, stirring occasionally and adding water, 1 to 2 tablespoons at a time, as needed to prevent sticking.
Drain and mash potatoes. Gradually stir or beat in enough of the milk to make potatoes light and fluffy. Stir in dill; fold in kale mixture. Season with salt and pepper. If desired, top with additional dill.










*IRISH WHITE BEAN AND CABBAGE STEW
INGREDIENTS*

1 large onion, chopped
3 ribs celery, chopped
2 to 3 cloves garlic, minced
½ head cabbage, chopped
4 carrots, sliced
1 to 1-½ pounds potatoes, cut in large dice
1⁄3 cup pearled barley (optional or substitute with gluten-free grain)
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon thyme
½ teaspoon caraway seeds
½ teaspoon rosemary, crushed
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
6-8 cups vegetable broth or low-sodium vegetable broth
3 cups cooked great northern beans (2 cans, drained)
1 14 ½-ounce can diced tomatoes
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
salt to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Crock Pot: Place the vegetables, seasonings, and barley into a large (at least 5 quart) slow cooker. Add enough vegetable broth to just cover the vegetables (start with 6 cups and add more as needed). Cover and cook on low heat for 7 hours. Add beans, tomatoes, parsley, and salt to taste. Check seasonings and add more herbs if necessary. Cover and cook for another hour.
Stovetop: Place vegetables, seasonings, barley, and broth into a large stockpot. Cover and simmer until vegetables are tender, about 45 minutes. Add remaining ingredients, check seasonings, and add more herbs if necessary. Simmer uncovered for at least 15 minutes before serving.










*SUPER GREENS SOUP WITH CHICKPEAS

INGREDIENTS*

8 oz. broccoli
1 medium onion, roughly chopped (2 cups)
2 medium potatoes, cut into ½-inch dice (2 cups)
3 cloves garlic, minced
4 cups chopped fresh Swiss chard, with stems
4 cups chopped fresh collard greens, stems removed
4 cups chopped fresh spinach
1 (15-oz.) can chickpeas, rinsed and drained (1½ cups)
3 tablespoons lemon juice, divided
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh dill, divided
⅛ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Sea salt, to taste
2 tablespoons tahini
½ cup pomegranate seeds
½ cup fresh or frozen green peas
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Cut the broccoli into large pieces, keeping the florets separate from the stems. You should have about 4 cups total. Peel any very tough stems. Place stems in a large soup pot. Add onion, potato, garlic, and 3 cups water. Bring to boiling over high heat; then reduce heat to medium-low. Cook, covered, 10 minutes.
Add broccoli florets to the pot and cook 15 minutes more, or until broccoli is very tender. Add the Swiss chard and collard greens; cook 5 minutes more. Add the spinach; cook another 5 minutes.
Use an immersion blender to puree the soup until smooth. (Or carefully transfer the soup to a blender, working in batches if necessary, and blend until smooth, then return pureed soup to the pot.) The consistency should be moderately thick; add a little water if you need to thin it.
Stir in 1 cup chickpeas, the lemon juice, 1 tablespoon dill, and the pepper. Season with salt. Return soup to boiling, then turn off heat.
Meanwhile, in a small bowl, whisk the tahini with ¼ cup water until a smooth paste forms; stir mixture into soup.
For topping, in another small bowl combine pomegranate seeds, green peas, the remaining ½ cup chickpeas, and the remaining 1 tablespoon dill. Ladle soup into bowls, and garnish each with 2 tablespoons of topping. Serve warm.










*HEARTY PURPLE CABBAGE SOUP

INGREDIENTS*

2 cups chopped onions
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 bay leaf
1 sprig fresh thyme
6 cups vegetable broth
1 small purple cabbage, cut into 1-inch pieces (6 cups)
1 medium yellow potato, cut into 1-inch pieces (1 cup)
1 cup fresh or frozen green peas
1½ teaspoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon finely chopped parsley
Sea salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

In a large pot cook onion, garlic, bay leaf, thyme, and ¼ cup water over medium 10 minutes, stirring occasionally and adding water, 1 to 2 tablespoons at a time, as needed to prevent sticking.
Add broth, cabbage, and potato. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer 20 minutes or until cabbage is tender. Remove and discard bay leaf and thyme sprig. Stir in peas, vinegar, and parsley. Season with salt and pepper.










*POTATO WAFFLE SANDWICHES WITH HERBED TOFU CREAM

INGREDIENTS*

1 12 oz. package soft silken tofu
½ cup chopped scallions
¼ cup fresh chives
¼ cup fresh parsley
5 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme
2 tablespoons chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage
2 small cloves garlic, minced
2 pounds Yukon gold potatoes, coarsely grated (8 cups)
½ cup whole wheat bread crumbs
½ cup unsweetened, unflavored plant milk, such as almond, soy, cashew, or rice
¼ cup brown rice flour
¼ cup flaxseed meal
1 teaspoon regular or sodium-free baking powder
½ teaspoon sea salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 large tomato, thinly sliced
4 to 8 leaves romaine lettuce
Hot sauce (optional)
*INSTRUCTIONS*

For Herbed Tofu Cream, in a food processor combine tofu, scallions, chives, parsley, 3 tablespoons of the lemon juice, thyme, oregano, sage, and garlic. Process until smooth. Season to taste with sea salt and freshly ground black pepper. Set aside.
Preheat waffle maker according to manufacturer’s directions, using medium setting if available.
Place grated potatoes in a fine-mesh sieve; rinse with cold water. Drain well. Return potatoes to the bowl. Add the next seven ingredients (through pepper) and the remaining 2 Tbsp. lemon juice. Mix well.
To bake waffles, spoon ½ cup of the potato mixture into the waffle maker, spreading to 4 inches in diameter. Close lid; bake for 6 minutes. If the lid lifts easily after 6 minutes, the waffle is ready. If not, cook 30 seconds more. Using a wooden chopstick or silicone spatula, remove the waffle and place on a wire rack. (If desired, place in a 250°F oven to keep warm.) Repeat with the remaining potato mixture.
Spread Herbed Tofu Cream on four of the waffles. Top with sliced tomato, romaine, hot sauce (if desired), and the remaining four waffles.




For more recipes:









36 Green and Easy Vegan Recipes for St. Patrick's Day


We’ve put together a mix of both traditional Irish recipes, as well as some that feature the popular St. Patrick’s Day color—green!




www.forksoverknives.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*EASY VEGAN CHOCOLATE PEANUT BUTTER GRAHAM BARS*

*What you need:*
1 cup powdered sugar
6 tablespoons vegan graham cracker crumbs
¼ cup peanut butter
¼ cup vegan butter, melted
⅔ cup dark chocolate or vegan chocolate chips, melted
*What you do:*

Line a loaf pan with parchment paper.
In a medium bowl, mix powdered sugar, cracker crumbs, peanut butter, and butter to make a thick dough. Turn out dough into prepared pan and firmly press down to cover bottom.
In a microwave-safe bowl, melt chocolate in 20-second intervals, stopping to stir as needed. Remove from microwave just before completely melted and stir to finish melting. Pour over dough base layer and spread evenly.
Place in freezer for 20 minutes, or until chocolate is set. Once set, remove from freezer, remove from pan, and cut into 1-inch squares. 









Easy Vegan Chocolate Peanut Butter Graham Bars


These magic little vegan bars taste like peanut butter cups, but better because they are way less fussy to make.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*WHY THE WORLD’S FIRST DAIRY-FREE BUTTERMILK IS MADE FROM ANCIENT GRAINS








*


Dairy-free buttermilk was always something home cooks made by adding acid to plant-based milk and waiting for it to curdle … until now. Dairy alternatives company Mill It created the first commercial dairy-free buttermilk, which relies on a proprietary blend of ancient grains. The company ferments these grains, which include millet and sorghum, to give its Plant-Based Buttermilk dairy-like characteristics. 

“Ancient grains are very important in the process because they replace some of the traditional functionality in milk that allows us to ferment our plant milk and turn it into a probiotic buttermilk with acidic properties that are beneficial when baking,” Mill It Founder Bill Meyers told VegNews. 

While making vegan buttermilk substitutes at home is entirely possible, Mill It’s version comes packed with probiotics and does not affect the flavor profile of baked goods. “Our buttermilk performs as a one to one replacer of traditional buttermilk in any recipe. This allows consumers to convert any of their favorite traditional recipes into plant-based versions,” Meyers said. “This is superior to any home methods of curdling plant milk because the lemon juice or vinegar used can cause significant flavor defects and when the ratio of acid to plant milk is unbalanced it can ruin a recipe.” 

Mill It’s vegan buttermilk is low in sugar, priced between $4.99 and $5.99 for a 32-ounce bottle and can be used in recipes such as baked goods, pancakes, and smoothies, along with more savory applications such as coleslaw, corn bread, and curry. 










*Better milk: the making of dairy-free buttermilk*
Mill It’s vegan buttermilk was a serendipitous development that grew out of the company’s desire to make creamy dairy-free dressings. After realizing that the dairy-free buttermilk itself is a functional and unique product, Meyers produced it as a stand-alone item. 

“Buttermilk is the main ingredient in salad dressing and since most early plant-based dressings were replacing buttermilk with fatty oils or unsavory vegetable purées, we wanted to make something that would taste better and be healthier for consumers,” Meyers said. “Once we developed the buttermilk, we quickly realized that vegan buttermilk could be used to make a lot of other products as well.”










In addition to buttermilk, Mill It also makes Classic Ranch, Thousand Island, and Creamy Italian vegan dressings. Mill It’s products can be found at retailers such as Whole Foods, Harris Teeter, and Sprouts, and through online grocery stores Fresh Direct and Vegan Essentials. 

*Innovating the dairy-free category*
Mill It’s vegan buttermilk is one innovation that is closing any remaining gaps for consumers in the dairy-free category. Artisan vegan cheese pioneer Miyoko’s Creamery is closing another: vegan cottage cheese. The company’s founder Miyoko Schinner tinkered with various cultures and formulations to create the perfect dairy-free cottage cheese and found that watermelon seed milk and sunflower seed milk created the creamiest curds. Miyoko’s Creamery is expecting to release the product commercially in 2023.

And while the plant-based milk category is fairly saturated, several brands have found new ways to bring innovation into the space, too. French multinational brand Danone—known best for its dairy products—decided that single-origin plant-based milks such as oat, almond, coconut, and soy could be blended together to create a better base. Earlier this year, Danone showcased this innovation with the launch of two line extensions under its WhiteWave portfolio of brands: Silk Nextmilk and So Delicious Wondermilk (which is also the base of a new So Delicious ice cream line). 












In Chile, TheNotCompany (“NotCo”) is also blending plant-based ingredients into alternatives to animal products but with an added layer of artificial intelligence. Called “Guiseppe,” NotCo’s AI platform analyzes the components of animal products and helps recreate them with plant-based ingredients. For instance, NotCo’s milk—or rather, NotMilk—features pea protein for creaminess and a bit of cabbage and pineapple juices to replicate the funk of dairy without cows. 

NotCo has been innovating the dairy-free and meat alternative spaces in South America since 2015 and made its US debut by way of Whole Foods Market in 2020. This year, the innovative company announced its groundbreaking joint venture with international consumer goods giant Kraft Heinz. The newly formed Kraft Heinz Not Company promises forthcoming innovations in the form of co-branded products that could lead to major plant-based changes in the global food system. 








Why the World’s First Dairy-Free Buttermilk Is Made from Ancient Grains


Dairy alternatives company Mill It’s dairy-free buttermilk—made from a proprietary blend of fermented ancient grains—performs just like dairy in baked goods.




vegnews.com


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> View attachment 1970054
> 
> 
> *The Perfect Roasted Japanese Sweet Potato*
> ...


Oh no, no, no. That's way too simple and delicious and healthy.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Lemon Corn Pound Cake & Glaze
What You'll Need*

Zest of 1 lemon, divided

*DRY INGREDIENTS*
1 ¼ cup rolled oats
1 cup medium grind cornmeal
1 Tbsp baking powder
1 Tbsp baking soda

*WET INGREDIENTS*
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 large or 2 small ripe bananas
1 cup plant-based milk, unsweetened
½ cup of lemon juice
1 Tbsp apple cider vinegar
12 medjool dates

*LEMON GLAZE*
½ cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
10 medjool dates
1 Tbsp of cornstarch
1 cup water or plant-based milk, unsweetened

*How to Make It*
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2 In a blender, process all the dry ingredients.
3 In a blender, process all the wet ingredients.
4 In a bowl, mix all the wet ingredients with the dry ingredients.
5 Mix thoroughly with a spatula or hand mixer.
6 Add about three-quarters of the lemon zest and incorporate into the mix.
7 Spoon mixture into a 9 × 4” pan or a 8" or 9" round loaf pan and bake for 35 to 40 minutes.
8 Remove from the oven and let it cool for 30 minutes.

*LEMON GLAZE*
1 Mix all the glaze ingredients together in a blender.
2 Place the mixture in a small saucepan and beat with a whisk for 4 to 5 minutes over medium-low heat until thick.
3 Spread the glaze over the pound cake.
4 Sprinkle with remaining lemon zest.









Lemon Corn Pound Cake & Glaze


When you crave a deliciously sweet yet tart dessert, this pound cake with its creamy lemon glaze is sure to fit the bill.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*VEGAN TAHINI DATE COOKIES*









*FEATURES*

*quick and easy to make*
just 3 ingredients, minimal prep time and 10 minutes of baking time needed
*vegan, gluten-free, oil-free, no added sugar*
taste like caramel!
make the *perfect healthier dessert or snack*

*INGREDIENTS*

1 1/2 cup (150 g) oats
1/2 cup (140 g) tahini Can be substituted with any other nut or seed butter as long as it’s not too dry. 
1 1/2 cup lightly packed (260 g) soft pitted dates This recipe works best with soft, moist dates. If your dates are overly dry, soak them in hot water for 15 minutes then drain well before using in the recipe 
optional: 1/4 tsp sea salt
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F.
Add all ingredients to a food processor and process until it forms a thick dough you can easily press together between your fingers.
Shape into 12 cookies and place on a parchment paper or silicone mat-lined baking sheet. The cookies will not change shape during baking so be sure to shape them into cookies beforehand.
Bake for 10 minutes and let cool on the pan for 15 minutes before handling.









3-Ingredient Tahini Date Cookies


These popular vegan cookies are quick and easy to make with just 3 simple ingredients! The recipe is gluten-free, vegan, oil-free and has no added sugar but they're so yummy you'd never guess it.




runningonrealfood.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*NEW YORK-STYLE VEGAN REUBEN*
*Bring the Big Apple to your own kitchen with this iconic deli sandwich








*

*What you need:*
1 tablespoon ketchup
1 tablespoon vegan mayonnaise
2 slices rye bread, lightly toasted
1 slice non-dairy Swiss cheese
4 strips tempeh bacon
2 slices beefsteak tomato
½ large ripe Hass avocado, cut into ⅛-inch thick slices
3 tablespoons sauerkraut
*What you do:*
*1.* In a small bowl, whisk together ketchup and mayonnaise. Spread mixture on bread. Place cheese on other slice of toasted bread and allow to melt.
*2. *in a nonstick medium skillet over medium-high heat, sear tempeh strips for 2 minutes on each side.
*3.* Layer tempeh and tomato on bread with dressing, followed by avocado and sauerkraut. Top with cheesy slice of bread, cut in half, and serve.










New York-Style Vegan Reuben


Bring the Big Apple to your own kitchen with this iconic deli sandwich.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*CHOCOLATE-COVERED HEMP RICE CRISPY TREATS*
*These no-bake, kid-friendly treats require only a handful of simple ingredients and offer a healthy dose of omegas hidden in a sweet treat.*










*What you need:*
1½ cups plus 2 tablespoons smooth peanut butter
⅓ cup maple syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
⅓ cup hemp hearts
3 cups crispy rice cereal
1½ cups vegan chocolate chips
*What you do:*

In a large bowl, mix 1½ cups peanut butter, maple syrup, and vanilla until smooth. Fold in hemp hearts and crispy rice cereal.
Line an 8-inch pan with parchment paper and pat mixture into pan. 
Combine chocolate chips and remaining 2 tablespoons peanut butter in a medium microwave-safe bowl and microwave on high for 30 seconds, stir, microwave for an additional 30 seconds, and stir again. If the mixture is not fully melted, microwave for another 30 seconds. 
Spread mixture evenly over crispy rice base and place in freezer to set for 30 minutes.
Remove pan from freezer, cut into 2-inch squares, and store in an airtight container in freezer. 









Chocolate-Covered Hemp Rice Crispy Treats


These no-bake, kid-friendly treats require only a handful of simple ingredients and offer a healthy dose of omegas hidden in a sweet treat.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Chickpea wrap









Ingredients:
1 cup cooked/canned Chickpeas
1/4 cup Hot sauce (or more)
Seasoning:
-1/2 tsp garlic powder
-1/2 tsp onion powder
-1/2 tsp paprika powder
-1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
-salt & pepper to taste
Toppings:
-Vegan mayo or ranch
-Lettuce
-Avocado
-Tomato

Method:
Cook the chickpeas on medium heat in some oil. After 2-3 mins, add the seasoning, stir and add the hot sauce. Combine and let it simmer on low heat for 10 mins. Top the wrap with the chickpeas, your favourite vegetables and vegan mayo or ranch.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spinach and Avocado Dip*









*What You'll Need*
2 cups baby spinach
1 avocado, cut in chunks
2 Tbsp flat leaf parsley, chopped
2 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp nutritional yeast
¼ tsp ground cumin
1 garlic clove, grated
1 pinch of chili flakes
Salt and pepper (optional)
Fresh cut veggies or tortilla chips

*How to Make It*
1 In a food processor pulse together the spinach, avocado, parsley, lemon juice, nutritional yeast, cumin, garlic and chili flakes until somewhat smooth but still chunky, about 20 seconds.
2 Use a spatula to scrape it down and pulse again.
3 Transfer to a mixing bowl, season with salt and pepper and mix.
4 Serve with freshly cut veggies or tortillas chips.











Spinach and Avocado Dip - The Limber GOAT


This delicious and simple recipe can be whipped up for Super Bowl Sunday or any party! “The Limber GOAT” recipe is inspired by “The GOAT” Tom Brady’s TB12 diet.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Crispy Tofu Nuggets*










*What You'll Need*
1 16 oz block extra firm tofu, drained and cut into 1 ½ inch x 3 inch sticks
¼ cup almond meal or ground flax seed
¼ cup whole grain bread crumbs
¼ cup cornmeal
½ tsp garlic powder
½ tsp chili powder
½ tsp smoked paprika
2 Tbsp nutritional yeast
½ tsp sea salt

*How to Make It*
1 Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.
2 In a shallow dish, combine the almond meal (or flax seed), breadcrumbs, cornmeal, nutritional yeast, garlic powder, chili powder, smoked paprika, and sea salt.
3 One a time, dredge the tofu nuggets in the bread crumb mixture.
4 Place the breaded tofu nuggets in an even layer on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper.
5 Bake for 30 minutes.
6 Serve with your favorite plant-based dipping sauce.



















Crispy Tofu Nuggets


These delicious tofu nuggets are a fantastic alternative to the chicken nuggets you likely grew up with. Bonus: the whole family will love them!




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Oven “Fried” Tofu*










*What You'll Need*
1 pound extra firm tofu, drained, pressed for 30 minutes, and cubed into 1-inch pieces
3 Tbsp almond meal
3 Tbsp nutritional yeast
1 ½ Tbsp granulated garlic
1 tsp sea salt or to taste
Black pepper to taste
*How to Make It*
1 Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.
2 Combine the almond meal, nutritional yeast, garlic, sea salt, and black pepper in a bowl and mix well.
3 Add the tofu to the bowl and gently toss to completely coat the tofu.
4 Place the tofu on a nonstick or parchment-lined baking sheet, and bake for 20 minutes.
5 Turn the tofu cubes over and bake for another 20 minutes, or until the tofu is browned.


















Oven “Fried” Tofu


This is a super easy and delicious way to bake tofu. Tossing the tofu cubes in almond meal and nutritional yeast before baking gives them a crispier texture, as well as a slightly nutty flavor. It’s a delicious addition to almost any dish that you would usually eat with tofu.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Blueberry Chickpea Salad*









*What You'll Need*
2 cups fresh blueberries
1 can cooked chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1 cup diced cucumber
4 cups finely sliced red cabbage
Handful of mixed salad greens
¼ cup walnuts, chopped
*TAHINI DRESSING*
1 Tbsp nutritional yeast
1 tsp garlic powder
Juice from two lemons
1 Tbsp maple syrup
3 Tbsp tahini
¼ cup water, more or less as needed
Salt and pepper to taste

*How to Make It*
1 To make the tahini dressing, whisk all the ingredients together until smooth. Start with only 3 tablespoons of water and slowly add more as needed. It should be thick and creamy, but pourable.
2 Divide all the salad ingredients between four bowls, and top with a generous drizzle of the tahini dressing.
3 Serve and enjoy!









Blueberry Chickpea Salad


Blueberries are nature’s candy, except their sweetness is all natural and they’re brimming with antioxidants and other nutrients. In this salad, they add a burst of freshness that’s perfect for the summer months!




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## braddytompson (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi. I wanne share one of my breakfast recipes. I blend together frozen blueberries, almond milk, almond butter, and vanilla until ultra-creamy and divine (you can also use a juicer - whatever you have in your kitchen). Once you divide into two bowls, decorate with fresh blueberries, hemp seeds, vanilla granola, and more for the breakfast bowl of your dreams.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*One of Mark's Most Popular Recipes Is About Pickles*











We take cucumbers for granted; they’re year-round staples with little character that you chop up and put into salads, make Sichuan-style, and throw into smoothies. Some people still eat cucumber sandwiches; I know because I’m among them.

That’s all fine. But you’re not going to delight in a store-bought hothouse cucumber in January.

This is the time for daily cucumber eating, and for real enjoyment, whether they’re sprinkled with salt, grated into sour cream or yogurt, made into soup.

Still: When cucumbers are “in” desperate measures are required; that’s what seasonal eating is about. (Soon, we will be needing desperate measures around tomatoes.) Even if you’re not a gardener or a CSA member, cukes are everywhere.

This year, for the first in many, I thought about making what I consider to be “real” pickles, the kind you put up in jars and eat in January and think of summer, the kind that in my mind a real pantry is full of, and it took me a full day to reject that notion. Not only is canning a hassle of the first order, but _I don’t even like those kinds of pickles. _I don’t like pickling spice especially, but really what I can’t stand is food soaked in vinegar. (I am not sure anyone really does, and that’s why “real” pickles have sugar, too.) Preserving is a thing, obviously, it serves a purpose, but if it’s not necessary and you don’t like the taste, what’s the point?

What I like are vinegar-free, salty-garlicky half-sours, which is not surprising since that’s what I grew up with. Other people like them too: Some friends were over the other night (this happens, with appropriate distancing), and they were like, “These are amazing. How do you do this?”

Put aside for a moment that people like anything you cook for them — what’s true is that it’s not easy to get pickles like these because they’re best when homemade and they don’t keep forever, so industrial food processing can’t deal with them. They’re pickle-barrel pickles and, as it happens, they’re among the easiest things in the world to make.

When asked “How do you do this?” I say: “Dissolve a third of a cup of salt in a cup of hot water. Put that in a bowl with ice cubes to cool it down. Add a few cloves of garlic, crushed, and a couple of pounds of cukes, cut up. (Or not, or just halved, if small.) Cover with water and a plate if necessary to submerge the cukes. Let sit at room temperature until ready — sometimes as little as a couple of hours, sometimes overnight. Refrigerate and eat. Add more cukes to the brine until it tastes too weak, and then add more salt or start again.”

Or I say “Look in _How to Cook Everything_.” (Or, to you, I say, “See below.”)

Note that you can replenish these — add cucumbers, add salt, add garlic, from time to time, to your crock, or your plastic container — or you can make a fresh batch every few days. But what you can’t do is not eat them, because they’re only good for a week or a little longer. Which is okay: You can eat, personally, two or three whole cucumbers a day if you make them this way, and many people will.

*Kosher Pickles, the Right Way*


Makes: About 60 pickle quarters or 30 halves
Time: 1 to 2 days, largely unattended

These remain my favorite pickles, and everyone I’ve ever made them for loves them too, which is good news since they only keep for about a week.

*Ingredients*



⅓ cup kosher salt
1 cup boiling water
2 pounds Kirby cucumbers, rinsed (scrub if spiny) and halved or quartered lengthwise
At least 5 cloves garlic, crushed
1 large bunch fresh dill, preferably with flowers, 2 tablespoons dried dill and 1 teaspoon dill seeds, or 1 tablespoon coriander seeds
*Instructions*


1.Combine the salt and boiling water in a large bowl; stir to dissolve the salt. Add a handful of ice cubes to cool the mixture, then add the cucumbers, garlic, and dill.

2. Add cold water to cover. Use a plate slightly smaller than the diameter of the bowl and a small weight to keep the cucumbers submerged. Set aside at room temperature.

3. Begin sampling the cucumbers after 4 hours if you’ve quartered them, 8 hours if you’ve halved them. In either case, it will probably take from 12 to 24 or even 48 hours for them to taste pickled enough to suit your taste.

4. When they are ready, transfer them to an airtight container and refrigerate them in the brine. The pickles will continue to ferment as they sit, more quickly at room temperature, more slowly in the refrigerator. They will keep well for up to a week.









One of Mark's Most Popular Recipes Is About Pickles


Learn how to make them the *right* way




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Raw Thai Lettuce Wraps with Creamy Peanut Sauce *











_Makes 4 wraps _

*What you need:*
_For the creamy peanut dipping sauce:_


½ cup freshly ground peanut butter or 1 cup roasted peanuts 
1 tablespoon soy sauce or tamari
1½ teaspoons fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
1 tablespoon maple syrup 
1 garlic clove 
⅓ cup water
_For the lettuce wraps:_


1 cup raw pecans
½ cup chopped carrots
1 whole Thai red chili 
2 teaspoons tamari
2 teaspoons fresh lime juice 
2 teaspoons maple syrup
½ teaspoon sea salt 
6 butter lettuce leaves
_For the toppings:_


¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
¼ cup chopped green onions
 
*What you do:*

For the peanut sauce, in a high-speed blender, combine all ingredients. Blend until creamy and transfer to a bowl.
For the lettuce wraps, wipe inside of blender clean. Add pecans, carrots, chili, tamari, lime juice, maple syrup, and salt. Pulse a few times until a crumbly mixture forms.
To assemble, fill each butter lettuce leaf with filling. Add toppings, and drizzle with peanut sauce. 
*Healthy hints:*
Not a fan of spice? Simply omit the Thai red chili. 

You can eat these wraps cold, but if you’re craving something warm, try warming the nut filling before serving.









Raw Thai Lettuce Wraps with Creamy Peanut Sauce from Healthy Vegan


There truly is nothing like Thai food, but I don’t always want to rely on takeout to enjoy the sumptuous flavors of this Southeast Asian cuisine. So I’ve created a few go-to, Thai-inspired dishes that I can easily make at home. These healthy, han …




www.healthyvegan.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Aushak 

Filling:
-2-3 leeks
chop the leeks very finely and add
-1 tbsp olive oil
-1 tsp salt
-1/2 tsp black pepper
-1/2 tsp chili flakes (optional)

Yogurt sauce:
-2 cups soy yogurt
-1/2 tsp salt
-1 tsp minced garlic
Combine all ingredients in a bowl.

Tomato sauce:
-4 tbsp vegetable oil
-4-5 tomatoes, grated
-1 tsp salt
-1/2 tsp black pepper
-Chili flakes (optional)
-1 tbsp tomato paste
-1 tbsp minced garlic
In a pan heat the oil. Grate the tomatoes and add them to the pan.
Cook for 5 mins on high heat and add all the remaining ingredients.
Mix and let it simmer for 5 more mins on low heat.

To make the aushak, fill 1-2 tsp of the leak filling in a wonton wrapper and close it. Cook for 2-3 mins in boiling water and serve with the yogurt and tomato sauce

To garnish:
Fresh parsley
Dried mint 

Ahmad Noori on Instagram: "Aushak Filling: -2-3 leeks chop the leeks very finely and add -1 tbsp olive oil -1 tsp salt -1/2 tsp black pepper -1/2 tsp chili flakes (optional) Yogurt sauce: -2 cups soy yogurt -1/2 tsp salt -1 tsp minced garlic Combine all ingredients in a bowl. Tomato sauce: -4 tbsp vegetable oil -4-5 tomatoes, grated -1 tsp salt -1/2 tsp black pepper -Chili flakes (optional) -1 tbsp tomato paste -1 tbsp minced garlic In a pan heat the oil. Grate the tomatoes and add them to the pan. Cook for 5 mins on high heat and add all the remaining ingredients. Mix and let it simmer for 5 more mins on low heat. To make the aushak, fill 1-2 tsp of the leak filling in a wonton wrapper and close it. Cook for 2-3 mins in boiling water and serve with the yogurt and tomato sauce To garnish: Fresh parsley Dried mint Ashak (Lauchtaschen) Füllung: -2-3 Lauchstangen Den Launch klein hacken und folgende Zutaten hinzugeben: -1 EL Olivenöl -1 TL Salz -1/2 TL Schwarzer Pfeffer -1/2 TL Chilliflocken (Optional) Joghurtsoße: -4-500g Sojajoghurt -1/2 TL Salz -1 TL kleingehackter Knoblauch Alle Zutaten miteinander vermischen. Tomatensoße: -4 EL Pflanzenöl -4-5 tomaten, geraspelt -1 TL Salz -1/2 TL Schwarzer Pfeffer -Chilliflocken (optional) -1 EL Tomatenpaste -1 EL Knoblauch, fein gehackt In einer Pfanne das Öl erhitzen und die geraspelten Tomaten hinzufügen. Etwa 5 min bei hoher Hitze kochen und die restlichen Zutaten hinzugeben. Alles miteinander vermischen und bei milder Hitze 5 min köcheln lassen. Zubereitung der Lauchtaschen: 1-2 TL der Füllung in die Mitte des Wan Tan Teiges geben und zuschließen. Die Ashak in heißem Wasser für 2-3 min Kochen und dann mit der Joghurt und Tomatensoße servieren. ⠀ #veganmeal #veggierecipes #persianfood #afghanfood #vegan #veggie #veganrecipes #mantı #afghan #veganpower #ethnicfood #afghanistan #vegetarianrecipe #manti #plantbasedfood #veganlunch #veganfood #veganrecipe #dumplinglove #veganfoodie #dumplingsoup #veganlunch #vegetarianrecipes #dumpling #vegancomfortfood #veganessen #dumplings #persianvegans #veganerezepte #vegandinner #vegan"


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Sweet potatoes stuffed with spinach, red pepper and chick peas.*










*ingredients and instructions*

2 cans chick peas. Rinse well & roast in olive oil coated pan at 400° until slightly brown.

Cook four sweet potatoes in the microwave for about eight minutes. Let cool a bit. Cut in half and shell out the insides. Reserve aside in a bowl.

Chop a whole red pepper. Cook in a pan with a little olive oil and some minced garlic. Add an entire bag of fresh baby spinach. Cook through.

combine the spinach and pepper mixture into the sweet potatoes.

Stuff the sweet potato shells with the spinach mixture. Carefully top with the roasted chickpeas. Season with some sea salt, black pepper and crushed red pepper, . Bake in the oven for about 15 minutes at 375°. Enjoy!









Sweet potatoes stuffed with spinach red pepper and chick peas


Sweet potatoes stuffed with spinach red pepper and chick peas




www.thestatenislandfamily.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Savory Shiitake Gravy*










*What You'll Need*
1 cup water
¼ cup red wine
½ cup chopped onions
2-4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 Tbsp low sodium soy sauce
¼ tsp cumin
1 lb fresh shiitake mushrooms
½ tsp dried coriander
1½ Tbsp cornstarch mixed with 1/3 cup water (or other thickener like arrowroot)
½ tsp chili powder
Salt/pepper to taste (optional)

*How to Make It*
Steam onions and garlic in 3-4 Tbsp of water until tender.
Add the remaining cup of water to skillet. Add all other ingredients except mushrooms and corn starch.
Cook briefly (1-2 min.) Add mushrooms and turn the heat to low.
Cover and simmer 30 min.
Thicken mixture with water and cornstarch.
Serve over brown rice or your favorite grain.









Savory Shiitake Gravy


Succulent and satisfying, entirely oil-free and gluten-free, this shiitake mushroom recipe will make plant-based eaters, vegetarians and omnivores reach for seconds.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Whatnot Pancakes*

* Hit a home run with this formula for turning leftovers into pancakes (or waffles or fritters)*












Makes 2 to 4 servings, depending on what else you have with them
Time: 20 minutes

*Ingredients*

2 cups chopped cooked leftovers Use chopped cooked vegetables, grains, nuts, tofu, or tempeh for the whatnot.
1 cup chickpea flour (also called besan).
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon each salt and pepper (more or less, depending on the seasoning of the leftovers)
1/2 cup Oat Milk
Olive or neutral vegetable oil for cooking
*Instructions*


1. Heat the oven to 200°F. Fit a rimmed baking sheet with a wire rack and put it in the oven. Warm the leftovers gently in a skillet over medium heat or in the microwave on medium. You want everything fully tender and steaming slightly; it's okay if the vegetables are on the mushy side.

2. Putchickpea flour in a large bowl and whisk in 1/2 cup oat milk or water. Let the batter sit for 15 minutes. After that, it should shake loose from a spoon thickly but easily. If not, add another tablespoon or two of liquid. Then whisk in the baking powder and salt and pepper and begin the recipe.

3. Heat a griddle or large skillet over medium and add a thin film of oil. It shouldn't be quite as hot as when you make plain pancakes; the pan is ready when drops of water skittle across the surface and evaporate quickly. Spoon in the batter to shape pancakes of any size and thickness. Cook until the bottom of the pancakes are lightly browned, 3 to 5 minutes. Then turn and repeat on the other side. (It's okay to smush them down with the back of a spatula to make them crisper.) Adjust the heat so the edges of the pancakes sizzle gently but the oil isn't smoking in the pan; the idea is to brown the outsides slowly enough to allow the inside to cook through and get a little fluffy.

4. To test the pancakes you can cut into one and peek. Or when you press down with your finger after turning, it will be firm rather than mushy or spongy. As the pancakes finish, transfer them to the prepared pan to keep warm until you finish with the remaining batter and are ready to eat. Sprinkle with salt and pepper if you'd like and see the headnote for some serving ideas.


















Batter Up


Episode 6: Hit a home run with this formula for turning leftovers into pancakes (or waffles or fritters)




www.bittmanproject.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

West African-Inspired Peanut Stew









To a blender add
-1 can tomatoes
-3 cloves garlic
-1 tbsp grated ginger
-1 onion
-1/2 yellow bell pepper
-1/2 red bell pepper
-handful basil
and blend. 
Add it to a pot with
-2 tbsp vegetable oil
-1 cup low sodium vegetable broth
And let it cook on medium heat for 10 mins.
When the sauce has thickened, add
-1/2 cup peanut butter
-2 tbsp tomato paste
Mix and then season with
-1 tsp black pepper
-1/2 tsp white pepper
-1 tsp smoked paprika
-1 tsp thyme
-1/2 tsp turmeric
-Salt, to taste
And add
-2 medium sweet potatoes
-1 onion
-1/2 red bell pepper
-1/2 yellow bell pepper
let it simmer on medium low heat until the sweet potatoes have softened.
Then add
-1 can cannellini beans
-handful baby spinach
And stir to combine.
Let it simmer for another 5 mins on low heat, then serve with rice and enjoy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Sweet Potato Hummus*











1 medium sweet potato (steam 20 minutes, cool & remove skin)
2 cups cooked cannellini or white kidney beans, rinsed
1-2 cloves garlic, peeled
3 Tbsp tahini
2-3 chipotle peppers in adobo
1 Tbsp cumin
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp sea salt or to taste (optional)
2 Tbsp lemon juice

1. Steam sweet potato for 20 minutes, cool and remove the skin.
2. Add all ingredients into a food processor and blend until smooth and creamy.









Sweet Potato Hummus


Sweet potato adds extra flavor to this hummus. Chipotle and spices impart a smoky heat. The texture is creamy and light, perfect as a dip or a spread for vegetable wraps.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Tis the season for baking


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bolani: Pumpkin Filled Flatbread *
*A thin & flaky flatbread, filled with fresh pumpkin.








*

To a Bowl add

-3 cups all purpose flour
-1 cup water
-1 tsp salt

And kneed to form a dough. Cover and let it rest for 30 mins.

In the meantime combine
-10 oz pumpkin, grated
-1 large onion, grated
-1 tsp sugar
-1/2 tsp salt
-2 tsp coriander powder
-1 tsp chili flakes
-1 tsp black pepper
-2 tbsp olive oil

Cut the dough into pieces and form little dough balls. Form discs and fill them with the pumpkin mixture.
Close them up and Bake in a pre heated oven at 400F/200C for 15-20 mins, or until golden brown.
When the bolanis come out, brush them immediately with some oil and serve with a vegan yogurt sauce.

For the sauce combine
-2 cups plain soy yogurt
-1 tbsp lemon juice
-salt, to taste
-dry mint
-1 garlic clove, minced


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*How to Bake Vegan: The Ultimate Guide to Egg, Milk, and Butter Substitutes*
*From cookies to cakes and everything in between, vegan baking is a breeze with our handy substitution guide.*










It’s always the right time to make cookies, cakes, and all-things sweet. To take the mystery out of buttery, fluffy confections, we went straight to one of the sweetest sweets experts around.

Fran Costigan, a virtual queen of vegan baking, reminds us to use quality, wholesome ingredients that, of course, are void of any animal products. “Without the butter, eggs, and white sugar,” Costigan says, “I know the ingredients taste fresher.”
An important part of substituting in vegan ingredients when baking is understanding the properties of particular ingredients, and getting a feel for how everything works together.
You do this through testing, as Costigan says. Try cutting a recipe in half and try it out, and make the changes afterward. Whether you’re planning on spending hours in the kitchen or want to just quickly whip something up, VegNews has the baking-substitution guide for you. Happy baking!

*What is vegan baking?*
Traditional baking, unlike vegan baking, heavily relies on animal products. Often, recipes for baked good will call for eggs and dairy products such as butter, cream, and cow’s milk. 

Vegan baking, on the otherhand, omits all animal products. While baking without eggs and butter can seem daunting, it’s not impossible. All it takes is getting familiar with the right substitutions, and you’ll be whipping up cakes, cookies, cupcakes, and more in no time. 

*Vegan baking substitutions *
The next time a recipe calls for animal products, try out these vegan swaps instead. 

*Ban butter*
*What it does*: In baking, butter adds flavor and a rich, and sometimes spongy, texture. It also helps baked goods rise evenly and adds to both the density and sweetness.
*How to substitute*: Butter is extremely easy to substitute in vegan baking when plant-based butter is nowhere to be found.
If baking a recipe that has natural spice or flavor to it, such as spice cookies or gingerbread, olive oil or untoasted sesame oil work well.

Unrefined coconut oil (which is solid at room temperature) can add the thickness that butter would, and canola oil works in recipes with liquid sugars (think agave) or solid fats, such as groundnuts or chocolates in cakes.
Vegan shortening works well with cookies and piecrusts. And of course, there’s margarine, which creates the buttery taste so many cookies require.

*Move over, milk*
*What it does*: Milk adds flavor and richness and creates texture in baking.
*How to substitute*: Milk is definitely the easiest to substitute in vegan baking, as many non-dairy milks already exist.
Full-fat soymilk will help create the richness of whole milk, while rice milk is lighter. Almond milk sometimes can add a subtle almond taste, as can coconut milk, and both will contribute to the richness of a recipe.

*Oust eggs*
*What it does*: Eggs add moisture and act as a binding agent in baking. They are also a leavening agent, helping food to rise during baking.
*How to substitute*: Milk might be the easiest ingredient to sub, but a close second goes to egg substitutes.
Ground flax seeds are a popular substitute that is also nutritious—three tablespoons of water to one tablespoon of ground flax seeds equates to one egg.
Mashed banana and applesauce are other healthy alternatives that completely cut out the cholesterol eggs add to baking.
“Baking powder, baking soda, and vinegar are aces,” Costigan says. And soy yogurt is a creative way to replace eggs and can add a rich texture to your baking, as can puréed black beans.

*Hit the road, honey*
*What it does*: Honey acts as a natural sweetener. It also helps to brown your baked goods, adds color, and retains moisture.
*How to substitute*: Simply reach for other viscous liquids, such as maple syrup, rice syrup, or agave nectar. They add the same natural sweetness and contribute to the browning effects.










Costigan recommends cooking them a little to simmer out some of the water to create a thicker syrup.

*Can it, cream*
*What it does*: Cream creates a smooth and sometimes fluffy texture in baked goods. It adds richness, and can make for a satin-like quality.
*How to substitute*: The richness of coconut milk can make a good replacement for cream. For a homemade replacement, blend one-part cashews and one part water until smooth.


















How to Bake Vegan: The Ultimate Guide to Egg, Milk, and Butter Substitutes


From cookies to cakes and everything in between, vegan baking is a breeze with our handy substitution guide.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spicy Roasted Brussels Sprouts*


*INGREDIENTS*

1 lb. Brussels sprouts (about 20), halved lengthwise
⅓ cup unsweetened, unflavored plant-based milk
¼ cup almond meal
2 tablespoons chickpea flour
1 tablespoon lemon juice
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
½ teaspoon sea salt
¼ teaspoon ground turmeric
⅛ teaspoon cayenne pepper
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a 15×10-inch baking pan with parchment paper. Place Brussels sprouts in a large bowl; sprinkle with 1 to 2 tablespoons of water and toss to coat. Spread Brussels sprouts in a single layer in the prepared pan. Roast 15 minutes.
In the same bowl stir together the remaining ingredients until a paste forms. Transfer roasted Brussels sprouts to bowl; toss well to coat evenly. Return sprouts to baking pan, spreading evenly. Roast 15 minutes more. Serve immediately.









Spicy Roasted Brussels Sprouts


Brussels sprouts are partially roasted before being tossed in a spicy paste and sent back into the oven to get irresistibly tender. Get the recipe!




www.forksoverknives.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Sweet Potato and Kidney Bean Enchiladas*

*What you need:*
*For the filling:*
5 cups sweet potato, cut into small cubes (about 2 medium-sized sweet potatoes)
¼ cup olive oil plus 2 tablespoons, divided
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon dried chili powder
1 teaspoon dried ground coriander
1 teaspoon cumin
1 large red onion, sliced on a mandoline
8 ounces Mexican chipotle vegan sausage links, finely chopped
1 (19-ounce) can kidney beans, rinsed and drained
8 cloves garlic, finely minced

*For the burritos:*
10 large flour tortillas
1 (19-ounce) can enchilada sauce
1 cup mozzarella vegan cheese shreds
*What you do:*

For the filling, preheat oven to 450 degrees. In a large bowl, toss sweet potato in ¼ cup oil to coat, and season with salt and pepper. Transfer to a baking sheet and bake for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally during baking.
Once sweet potatoes are done, place back into large bowl and season with chili, coriander, and cumin. Set aside.
To caramelize onions, preheat a large cast iron over medium-high heat. Add 1 tablespoon oil and onions. Allow to cook down for about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to low, and allow to cook down and deepen in color, about 10 minutes more. Add to bowl with sweet potatoes.
In same pan, add vegan sausage and cook for two minutes, then add to bowl. Add rinsed kidney beans to bowl.
In a cast-iron pan, warm remaining oil and cook garlic until super soft and slightly golden. Transfer to bowl. Mix everything gently. Set aside and allow to cool. 
For the burritos, preheat oven to 400 degrees. Add about ⅔ cup of filling to center of a flour tortilla. Fold in ends, then roll tortilla tightly. Add to a greased baking dish. Repeat with remaining tortillas.
Cover tortillas with enchilada sauce and top with cheese. Cover dish with foil and bake for 30 minutes. Remove foil and bake for 15 minutes more. Allow to cool for a few minutes, then serve.









Comforting Vegan Sweet Potato and Kidney Bean Enchiladas


Baked sweet potatoes, smoky-spicy Mexican-style vegan sausages, and hearty kidney beans make this an easy, weeknight, family favorite meal.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Golden Roasted Cauliflower With Turmeric*










*Ingredients*

*1* large cauliflower
*2 tsp* finely grated fresh ginger
*1 Tbsp* tahini
*1 Tbsp* organic miso paste
*3 Tbsp* vegetable broth
*3* dried prunes or dates, pitted
*½ tsp* ground turmeric
*2 Tbsp* tamari
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
White and black sesame seeds, for garnish
Sliced green onions, for garnish (optional)
*Instructions*

1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.
2. Cut the leaves and stem off the bottom of the cauliflower head so that it sits flat.
3. Pokes holes in the cauliflower head with a sharp knife so that the spices can penetrate.
4. In a food processor, mix the ginger, tahini, miso paste, broth, prunes or dates, and turmeric.
5. Using your hands, rub the mixture over the cauliflower, making sure you get it everywhere, even on the bottom.
6. Roast the cauliflower in the oven for 45 minutes, or until it is soft and brown.
7. Remove the cauliflower from the oven and top with a sprinkle with tamari, a pinch of the ground black pepper, sesame seeds, and the green onions (if using), before serving.









Golden Roasted Cauliflower With Turmeric


Golden-brown and aromatic, this tasty roast is unforgettable.




nutritionstudies.org


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*Vegan Shortbread Raspberry Jam Sandwich Cookies With Vanilla Icing*










*What you need:*
*For the cookies:*
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup vegan butter, room temperature
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
⅓ cup plain unsweetened vegan milk
*For the raspberry filling: *
3 cups frozen or fresh raspberries
¾ cup sugar
2 tablespoons lemon juice
*For the royal icing: *
1 cup powdered sugar
1 tablespoon plain unsweetened vegan milk
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon chopped dried cranberries, for garnish










*What you do:*

For the cookies, into a large bowl, combine flour, baking powder, and salt, and set aside. In another bowl, cream butter, sugar, and vanilla. Once fluffy and smooth, add milk, and continue beating until fluffy. 
Add in half of flour mixture, and continue beating until smooth. Add remaining flour mixture, and beat until it’s half combined. Mix remaining batter with a wooden spoon until combined. 
Into a sheet of plastic wrap, place cookie dough. Wrap dough, slightly flatten into a disc shape, and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes. If you refrigerate longer than an hour, allow dough to sit at room temperature for 10 minutes.
Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Lightly flour a clean work surface, and cut chilled dough in half. Wrap other half, and return it to the refrigerator, so working with one portion at a time. Roll out dough to ³⁄₁₆-inch thick. Using a 2-inch scalloped cookie cutter, cut out cookies. 
Onto a parchment lined baking sheet, place cookies. For excess dough, gently press into a flattened disc and roll out again. Cut out as many cookies as possible with remaining dough, being careful not to knead or overwork dough. Repeat process with second half of chilled dough. 
Bake one sheet at a time on middle rack of oven for 14 minutes, or until bottoms are just slightly brown, being careful not to overbake. Remove from oven, and immediately transfer to wire racks to cool completely before assembling.
For the raspberry filling, into a sauce pan over medium heat, add all ingredients. Whisk to combine, and cook 10 minutes. Through a fine mesh sieve over another sauce pan over medium-low heat, strain mixture. Using a spatula, press raspberry mixture through sieve. Cook strained mixture for another 5 minutes. Remove from heat to cool completely. 
For the royal icing, into a medium bowl, combine all ingredients and whisk until smooth.
To assemble cookies, spread ½ teaspoon raspberry jam on a cookie and top with another cookie. Then spread ½ teaspoon of icing on top to edges of cookie. Finish by placing a small piece of dried cranberry in center. Repeat with remaining cookies.









Vegan Shortbread Raspberry Jam Sandwich Cookies With Vanilla Icing


A delightfully buttery shortbread cookie forms the base of this VegNews Holiday Cookie Contest-winning recipe, which is completed with a tangy-sweet homemade jam filling and delicate icing.




vegnews.com


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Vegan zaalouk (Moroccan)










This one-pot zaalouk is a delicious and flavorful Moroccan eggplant dish that is easy to make and perfect as a side or spread.

Heat the olive oil in a large pan over medium heat. 
*Add*
-2 eggplants, peeled & diced
And cook for 5 mins, stirring occasionally. 
*Then add*
-2 large tomatoes, diced
-1/2 cup parsley, chopped
*Seasoning*:
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp chili flakes (optional)
Salt & pepper to taste
*And stir to combine.*
Reduce the heat to low and simmer, covered, for 20-30 minutes, or until the eggplant is tender.
*Then Add*
-2 tbsp tomato paste
-Juice of half lemon
*And stir. *
Cook for a few more mins until thick and serve with Extra olive oil and parsley. 

It is often served with flatbread at the beginning of the meal as a salad or dip but it can also accompany veggie kebabs or tagines.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

*No-Bake Oatmeal Walnut Cookies *


----------

